# G-dub's  P/RR/S



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2004)

*July 31, 2004*

Tomorrow , Aug. 1st., I will give the P/RR/S a try for my next training cycle. So all you P/RR/S trainees please lend a hand for the next 9 weeks with suggestions .

Some of the exercises I've never done before so the first time through the weights may not be adequate. I will also need suggestions, at times, on substitute exercises since I train at home and don't have access to some of the equipment neccessary to perform those recommended.

Time to start eating extra clean too. Wanting to shed some of the baby fat I put on during the last 12 weeks. I will be posting diet also . Will start out by reducing cals by 15% from what I took in this week so I will be starting out at about 2800 cals with about a 45/35/20 split for P/C/F.

Well thats about it, Soooo ... I'm starting out with Power / Legs ! If you don't hear from me within the next 24 hrs. you 'll know the wo got the best of me, I plan an all out effort.  

Thanks in advance for your help ! 

Gary


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey, how funny. Your starting P/RR/S and I'm thinking of doing more like what you were doing!! Good luck buddy and your Avi looks great! I don't see any fat!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 31, 2004)

Gary... whats your strength and lean muscle mass at?  You sure you should be doing a cutting phase?  I generally push being conservative when changing lifting programs.  Anyways, it might not be a bad idea to acclimate to that workout before changing your diet.  Just to see how you respond.  I havent been on in a while, so if you have already dont this my bad 

  I do the P/RR/S... and I enjoy it immensely.  Just wait for leg week in RR and shock.  God I love that nauesea that comes with it   Just playing. You're harcore, so you'll be able to handle all that... just remember that when you're holding your stomach like I do and hating all these fancy shamshy program creators.  F U GP   Nah, enjoy... and reap the benefits.  I've made gains each 3 week cycle from it, and I hope you do as well.  If not, look to your diet for a weak link.

  Good luck man, and really.. work out THAT hard


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, how funny. Your starting P/RR/S and I'm thinking of doing more like what you were doing!! Good luck buddy and your Avi looks great! I don't see any fat!


That is funny !   P-funk and PreMeir will get a kick out of that    And trust me the fat is there, mostly lower back and lower abs.  Just got to know how to hide it !

Just giving it a whirl for a change of pace . If I don't get results any better than what I get making my own routines I'll switch back after this cycle, But you never know until you try .  

What I was doing was a lot simpler thats for sure, at least to me .  

Anyway glad you're back and congrats on the new job !


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2004)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Gary... whats your strength and lean muscle mass at? You sure you should be doing a cutting phase? I generally push being conservative when changing lifting programs. Anyways, it might not be a bad idea to acclimate to that workout before changing your diet. Just to see how you respond. I havent been on in a while, so if you have already dont this my bad
> 
> I do the P/RR/S... and I enjoy it immensely. Just wait for leg week in RR and shock. God I love that nauesea that comes with it  Just playing. You're harcore, so you'll be able to handle all that... just remember that when you're holding your stomach like I do and hating all these fancy shamshy program creators. F U GP  Nah, enjoy... and reap the benefits. I've made gains each 3 week cycle from it, and I hope you do as well. If not, look to your diet for a weak link.
> 
> Good luck man, and really.. work out THAT hard


My strength ? 
Squats - 300 x 4
Bench - 255 x 6
C.g bench - 225 x 4
Seated Press - 175 x 4
Barbell shrugs - 315 x 4
Leg extensions - 165 x 4
Leg curls - 110 x 3
W.g. pulldowns - 180 x 4
Low pulley rows - 235 x 4
Triceps press downs - 100 x 4

LBM around 180 lbs. give or take a couple of pounds.  I just finished a 12 week bulk , gained 21 lbs.

Thanks for the input !


----------



## Eggs (Jul 31, 2004)

Sounds good Gary.

Your stats are quite similar to mine.  A little stronger on the chest, a little weaker on the legs.  However, I think you should give GPs workout a go at your current caloric intake.  Maybe even add a little to get acclimated well.  Then after 3 or 6 weeks start your cut.  If you want I'll PM you with how I both cut and increase my leg lean muscle mass


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2004)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Sounds good Gary.
> 
> Your stats are quite similar to mine. A little stronger on the chest, a little weaker on the legs. However, I think you should give GPs workout a go at your current caloric intake. Maybe even add a little to get acclimated well. Then after 3 or 6 weeks start your cut. If you want I'll PM you with how I both cut and increase my leg lean muscle mass


Sounds great. I am open to suggestions


----------



## Eggs (Jul 31, 2004)

Well screw it, nobody gets hurt by posting in open forum.

My greatest squat gains were made while running.  Not long distance, but for between 20 and 40 minutes.  A couple times a week at best.  Fortunately, 20 minutes I think is close to the optimal time for cardio and cutting (without negatively affecting LMM).  So sprints, 20 minute runs, etc, should significantely boost that.  At least give it a try, it seriously worked for me.  When I was doing it, I gained about 200lbs over the course of 6 months on my squat.  It pretty much doubled.  My max was aroung 460 or so.  Either way, it felt good and my legs never lacked for energy to perform.  With my current routine I'm not doing running, and I'm not making gains anywhere nearly as fast as I was when I was doing short distance / time running.

Anyways, if you want to give it a try, tell me how it goes.  I think its good stuff personally.  Gotta just work those legs hard


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2004)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Well screw it, nobody gets hurt by posting in open forum.
> 
> My greatest squat gains were made while running. Not long distance, but for between 20 and 40 minutes. A couple times a week at best. Fortunately, 20 minutes I think is close to the optimal time for cardio and cutting (without negatively affecting LMM). So sprints, 20 minute runs, etc, should significantely boost that. At least give it a try, it seriously worked for me. When I was doing it, I gained about 200lbs over the course of 6 months on my squat. It pretty much doubled. My max was aroung 460 or so. Either way, it felt good and my legs never lacked for energy to perform. With my current routine I'm not doing running, and I'm not making gains anywhere nearly as fast as I was when I was doing short distance / time running.
> 
> Anyways, if you want to give it a try, tell me how it goes. I think its good stuff personally. Gotta just work those legs hard


OOOOOOOOOOO  I don't know.  When i graduated H.S. I swore I'd never run again ! LOL  Too many years of running steps for football/wrestling . 

But seriously i will keep it in mind  and since it is here in my journal I won't have to try to remember where i put the info .  Thanks!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 31, 2004)

Yeah... I know... that running stuff sucks.  Seriously though, it gets into a rythmic part of you day and feels good in your routine.  I cant deny the gains I made while I was doing it, I just think that my body seriuosly needed some stamina to back up any strength it has.  Cant hurt to give a try   I'm defintely not one for overtraining though


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2004)

Good luck on your new journal Gary. As usual, I'm sure you'll nail your goals. Although I'm not a P/RR/S groupie, I'll probably chime in now and then with some comments or advice  .


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 1, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Good luck on your new journal Gary. As usual, I'm sure you'll nail your goals. Although I'm not a P/RR/S groupie, I'll probably chime in now and then with some comments or advice  .


JD,

Thanks, apreciate the comments and advice !


----------



## Paynne (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey, just thought I'd poke my head in on the new journal.  Good luck, I'm sure you'll do great.  I've only been doing it for 8 weeks so far and I'm liking it.  Of course I was looking for a cyclical program even before I came to this board so it was just what I was looking for.  It breaks up the boredom nicely.  Also, when I've done low rep routines in the past, my body feels beat down after only a few weeks, this way you have 3 weeks to recover between heavy workouts.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 1, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Hey, just thought I'd poke my head in on the new journal. Good luck, I'm sure you'll do great.  I've only been doing it for 8 weeks so far and I'm liking it. Of course I was looking for a cyclical program even before I came to this board so it was just what I was looking for. It breaks up the boredom nicely. Also, when I've done low rep routines in the past, my body feels beat down after only a few weeks, this way you have 3 weeks to recover between heavy workouts.


Well , if nothing else comes of it at least  I can say i tried it .  Make sure you set me straight when I make a mistake.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 1, 2004)

*Power / Legs  August 1, 2004*

*Squats*
300 x 4
300 x 4
300 x 6
Need to increase these next time
*Leg press*
180 x 6
300 x 6
350 x 6
Haven't done these in many years, Definetly need to get some more weight plates. Got my eye on a 300 lb Oly set here in town some guy has for $40. 
*Single leg extension*
70 x 6
75 x 6
Good guess on what weight to start with.
*Lying leg curl*
90 x 6
100 x 6
110 x 3.5  
*Stiff legged deadlift*
195 x 6
215 x 4
225 x 4
Never ever done these before and I don't think I did them right, These are for hamstrings right ? I think i need to do these while standing on a bench or a block or something. Didn't get a full stretch and feel it more in my lower back , then and now .

Any suggestions ? Comments?

*Todays Diet*

*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
3 egg whites
1 whole egg
water
*Meal 2*
16 oz protein shake
1 slice WW bread w/tbsp Nat PB
dozen grapes( unplanned)
water
*Meal 3*
6 oz tuna
1 c blackeyed peas
1 c brown rice
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 5*
4 oz steak
1 c green beans
1 c peas
water
*Meal 6*
!6 0z protein shake
2tbsp Nat Pb
water

2812 cals
256 g protein, 241 g carbs, 53 g fat

*Notes: *
coffee pre wo
water during wo
creatine and L-glutamine post wo


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *July 31, 2004*
> Time to start eating extra clean too. Wanting to shed some of the baby fat I put on during the last 12 weeks.
> Gary


What  you been eatin babies.... 
Workout looks good, i like to do hammies first and get them out of the way on leg day. When you do SLDL, concentrate on pushin your butt out and when you come up drive with your hips 
I dont do them for heavy week cause i gotta use a w8 that is too heavy for my back.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey Gary!!

Ris is right with SLDs push your tush way out... if you dont feel them in your hammies, you are NOT doing them right!!  Workout looks really good!  How do you feel???  I am starting my POWER week too, so we can suffer together. I did 100 pound 1 rep on bench on Friday night, my bf made me try...  he's very supportive of my lifting.  I love working out with him cause he pushes me to go heavy... sometimes I need to be pushed.  I think I will reach 120 one day!!  
GP has me do SLDs every leg workout without fail.  BUT I of course do not go as heavy as Ris, the most I have ever done on those is 155.  I actually prefer going a bit lighter on those, I feel I get a better stretch when I am not struggling to keep my back flat.

I am hungry so I am gonna go get something to eat now.


----------



## Paynne (Aug 2, 2004)

Concentrate on using your hams and butt to bring you back up from SLDLs.  Then you'll feel it.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2004)

*Power  Chest / shoulders  Aug., 2, 2004*

*Bench press*
215 x 6 
235 x 6
245 x 6
Would like to have done DB bench but my db's aren't heavy enough . only goes to 65 lbs . Maybe one of these days.
*Incline bench*
195 x 5
215 x 4
215 x 4 *PR*
Been several months since i've done these.
*Weighted dips*
25 x 6
35 x 6
40 x 6
*Seated Press*
155 x 4
155 x 5
155 x 4.75  
Well i guess it makes a diff what order you do an exercise in and what other body parts you work with it. This is 20 lbs less than what I used 2 weeks ago.
*Upright rows*
85 x 6
105 x 6
115 x 6 *PR*
Been awhile since i've done these too ! LOL
*Cheat Lateral*
35 x 6
40 x 6

Overall a good workout. Just took longer than i am use to. How long does it usually take you for a wo like this. I read in one of GoPro's posts that he does 4-5 minutes rest between sets on power days . I am doing 4 minutes and after two I'm ready to go ! But i wait the full 4 minutes ( i have a little credit card size timer I use LOL ). 

*Today's Diet*

*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
3 egg whites
1 whole egg
water
*Meal 2 *
16oz protein shake
1 slice WW bread w/ tbsp Nat PB
Water
*Meal 3*
6 oz salmon patty
1 c kidney beans
1 slice WW bread
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 5*
6 oz chicken breast
1 c corn 
1 c green beans
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
2 tbsp nat PB
water

*Notes:*  coffee pre wo
water during wo
creatine and glutamine post wo


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, how funny. Your starting P/RR/S and I'm thinking of doing more like what you were doing!! Good luck buddy and your Avi looks great! I don't see any fat!



Rock knows whats up! 

Workout looks good Gary, congrats on the PR's.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 2, 2004)

Good luck G-Dub !! I'll be checking in buddy!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Rock knows whats up!
> 
> Workout looks good Gary, congrats on the PR's.


  Thanks ! 

So Rock , whats up ?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Good luck G-Dub !! I'll be checking in buddy!!


Hey  Thanks ! Long time no post . How ya doing ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2004)

Good looking workout Gary.  Really strong on bench.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Good looking workout Gary. Really strong on bench.


Thanks JD !


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey  Thanks ! Long time no post . How ya doing ?


Doing Ok. I'm impressed how much you keep topping your PR's.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 2, 2004)

P.S. Did you buy a leg press machine?? If so where. I've been wanting to get one.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Doing Ok. I'm impressed how much you keep topping your PR's.


Thanks! I'm suprised more than I am impressed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks !
> 
> So Rock , whats up ?


Not much!  Looking like a great w/o you've got going! today will be my first day of whatever training


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Not much!  Looking like a great w/o you've got going! today will be my first day of whatever training


  looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2004)

> Overall a good workout. Just took longer than i am use to. How long does it usually take you for a wo like this. I read in one of GoPro's posts that he does 4-5 minutes rest between sets on power days . I am doing 4 minutes and after two I'm ready to go ! But i wait the full 4 minutes ( i have a little credit card size timer I use LOL ).


On a workout like this, I'd take 4 minutes on the bench, about 3 minutes on incline, then 2 minutes on everything else.  The logic being the bench work is the main compound movement of the group.  Likewise, on leg day for example, I would take the longest rest periods doing squats.  Plus, imo anything longer then about 70 minutes total workout time is largely a waste.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 3, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> On a workout like this, I'd take 4 minutes on the bench, about 3 minutes on incline, then 2 minutes on everything else. The logic being the bench work is the main compound movement of the group. Likewise, on leg day for example, I would take the longest rest periods doing squats. Plus, imo anything longer then about 70 minutes total workout time is largely a waste.


Thanks JD ! THats what i was thinking. You're the man !


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 3, 2004)

*Power  Abs/ calves  Aug., 4, 2004*

*Seated calf raises*
170 x 6 
170 x 6
190 x 6
Need to increase these next wo.
*Standing calf raises*
200 x 6
235 x 6
285 x 6
Need to start w/285 nwo
*Cable crunches*
115 x 6
130 x 6
130 x 6
Need to start w/130 NWO
*Lying knee raises*
3 sets 45 x 6
Will try for 50 - 55 next time

*Todays Diet*
*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
1 c cott cheese
water
*Meal 2*
16 oz protein shake
WW bread w/tbsp Nat PB
water
*Meal 3*
6 oz chicken 
1 c kidney beans
1/2 c brwn rice
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protien shake 
water
*Meal 5*
Will be unplanned have to leave right after work to go out of town for the evening.
Ok , I'm back.
1 c pasta w/tomato sauce
6 oz chicken
1/2 baked potato
lettuce salad
tea
*Meal 6*
16 oz protien shake
2 tbsp Nat pb
water
*Notes: *My usual pre and post wo "supplements"


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 3, 2004)

Well I guess all this working out and dieting is working. Got several comments / compliments today. Probably cos it was 100 degrees today and it was even hot in the store, had my shirt sleeves rolled up .


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 3, 2004)

Great job Gary! I need to get some more equip. You need to post a pic of your "gym".


----------



## atherjen (Aug 4, 2004)

> Well I guess all this working out and dieting is working. Got several comments / compliments today. Probably cos it was 100 degrees today and it was even hot in the store, had my shirt sleeves rolled up .



well you deserve all the compliments!  Things are looking super as always! Good luck with this new training routine!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Great job Gary! I need to get some more equip. You need to post a pic of your "gym".


Thanks. I've got some pics somewhere from when I first put it togther. See if I can find them.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 4, 2004)

Will be looking for them!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey, good luck Gary!!!!!  You look great already.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 4, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hey, good luck Gary!!!!! You look great already.


Thanks Babe !


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 4, 2004)

*Power  Back  Aug. 4, 2004*

*Rack Deadlifts*
125 x 6  
215 x 6 
235 x 6
Well i am no longer a rack deadlift virgin !!!!! I'm losing all kinds of virginities on this system.  
*Bent rows*
125 x 6 too light?
175 x 6
175 x 6
I just don't think I'm doing deadlifts or these quite right. The last time I did bent rows i was still in H.S. and hurt my back and have been leary of them ever since .
I love db rows though. Maybe I'll switch/maybe not who knows
*Weighted chins*
25 x 6
35 x 6
40 x 5
Hey an exercise I'm use to !! Well sort of . First time I've ever added weights to it .
*CG seated rows*
205 x 6
220 x 6
220 x 6
Hey another familiar exercise! LOL

*Today's diet*

*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein 
1 c cott cheese
water
*Meal 2*
16 oz Protein
1 ww bread w/tbsp Nat pb
water
*Meal 3*
6 oz tuna
1/2 c brown rice
1 c kidney beans
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 5*
4 oz lean beef patty
1 c brocolli
1c green beans
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
1 tbsp nat pb
water

*Notes:*  Usual "Supps"


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Will be looking for them!!


Matthew, 
Found them . Put them in my gallery if you want to see them


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Matthew,
> Found them . Put them in my gallery if you want to see them


Looks like you got quite the setup!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 5, 2004)

Gary, the idea with the long rest is so you shouldn't have to change the w8 to get the same No of reps out, Max w8 for same reps = muscle fibre crushing!!
Thing is.... i don't w8 for that period of time, i just go when i feel ready, my w/o would take too long


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 5, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Gary, the idea with the long rest is so you shouldn't have to change the w8 to get the same No of reps out, Max w8 for same reps = muscle fibre crushing!!
> Thing is.... i don't w8 for that period of time, i just go when i feel ready, my w/o would take too long


Riss,
Thanks for the info ! that helps alot .


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 5, 2004)

*Power  Abs/calves  Aug. 5, 2004*

*Seated calf raises*
3 sets 210 x 6

*Standing calf raises*
2 sets 285 x 6
300 x 6
Need to start w/ 300 next time

*Cable crunches*
3 sets 130 x 6

*Lying knee raises*
55 x 4
50 x 6 
50 x 6

*Notes: *This wo was much better than the one 2 days ago ! Cut rest periods to 3 minutes between sets,. Tomorrows arm wo looks interesting !

*Todays Diet*

*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein 
3 e.w.
1 w.e.
water
*Meal 2*
6 oz chick
Lettuce salad w/salsa for dressing
1/2 c refried beans
small Pepsi Their water and tea were unfit to drink ! Pepsi was tolerable.
*Meal 3*
16 oz protein shake
1 ww bread w/tbsp nat pb
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake 
water
*Meal 5*
6 oz chick
1 c corn
1 c green beans
water
*meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
water
2 tbsp nat pb

*Notes: *Meals were a little out of wack , It was a beautiful day in the neighborhood !  Mid-70"s , sunshine, a breeze so I was out and about in the Vette with the t-tops out !  got a little sun.  Left my cooler in the shop so had to improvise on meal 2 .


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

Looks like a great w/o Gary. Are you liking this program?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looks like a great w/o Gary. Are you liking this program?


Too early to pass any serious judgement. It is different and i like that. Looking forward to the day I have everything figured out as far as how much weight to start with and how to do some of the exercises correctly.  So I am anxious to get thru the first week of each PRRS cycle and start the 2nd one .  Will save any serious opinions for the end of the 9 weeks.

How you liking your new program ?  Must be working , It's getting you noticed in the gym  if you know what i mean . Couldn't resist ! I've been there too only I had my son with me at the time ( he was just a little tyke then )


----------



## Paynne (Aug 5, 2004)

You know you're hardcore when you've got a homemade dip station in the basement.  I'm jealous!  Now I want the new basement to look like that.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 5, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> You know you're hardcore when you've got a homemade dip station in the basement. I'm jealous! Now I want the new basement to look like that.


Thats not hardcore, thats CHEAP .  Only real problem is since converting the garage to a gym i have to keep my car/truck outside all year or put them in the shop which is a whole  150  feet or so from the house .  Does that count as cardio ? LOL oh well , thats the price you pay I guess.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

I like my program so far. What I like most about it is I can keep changing it as I see fit. I do like the higher reps though, no pain in the arms yet and that's the important thing!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I like my program so far. What I like most about it is I can keep changing it as I see fit. I do like the higher reps though, no pain in the arms yet and that's the important thing!


Good Deal ! Glad to hear it !


----------



## Jill (Aug 5, 2004)

Diet looking good-nice to read it again!!!

Nice home gym too!! I like your homeade 'dip' machine!!! I decided that if I "ever" have babies Im going to buy a crosstrainer, for home. If you have the equiptment at home you NEVER have an excuse, eh???

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. You are too sweet!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Diet looking good-nice to read it again!!!
> 
> Nice home gym too!! I like your homeade 'dip' machine!!! I decided that if I "ever" have babies Im going to buy a crosstrainer, for home. If you have the equiptment at home you NEVER have an excuse, eh???
> 
> Thanks for all the birthday wishes. You are too sweet!


Thanks Jill !  Oh trust me you can still come up with an excuse not to wo !  But I have to admit I don't think i have missed more than 3-4 wo's in the past 1 1/2 years !


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Hun!!  You will get the hang of P/RR/S! You will love it!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 5, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Hun!! You will get the hang of P/RR/S! You will love it!


Hi Cyndi  

How ya feeling ?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 6, 2004)

*Power  - Arms  Aug. 6, 2004*

*Barbell curl*
85 x 6
90 x 6
Form was real good on these . Might of been able to go a little heavier. Next time for sure.

*Cable preacher curl*
70 x 4 
70 x 5

*Hammer curl*
35 x 6 
45 x 6
Start w/ 45 next time.

*CG bench press*
3 sets of 195 x 6

*Skull crushers*
60 x 6
70 x 6
Start with 70  next time. Not too bad for the first time I've done these.

*Single arm Db extensions*
35 x 5
35 x 6
Form was a little shaky on the first set, especially on the left arm. But used my free hand to stablize my working arm and did a much better job on the 2nd set

*Notes:*  3 minute RI 's . Man this wo killed my elbow joints !  Especially my left one. My form was good , no swinging , no dropping . Good control positive and neg.

*Todays Diet :*
*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
1 c cott cheese
water
*Meal 2*
16 oz protein shake 
1 ww bread w/Nat pb
water
*Meal 3 *
4 oz lean beef patty
1 c blackeyed peas
1/2 baked potato
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz proetin shake
water
*Meal 5*
6 oz tuna 
1 c spinach
1 c green beans
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
water
2 tbsp Nat Pb

*Notes:  *Usual supps  But started Digestive enzymes today also


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

What kind of enzymes?  Like papaya?


----------



## Paynne (Aug 6, 2004)

Looking good! What brand of digestive enzimes did you get?  I meant to pick some up today when I was getting fish oil and forgot


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What kind of enzymes? Like papaya?


Don't have the bottle handy but I wrote down a couple of the ingredients earlier.
Protease, Amylase, Lipase and papain I know and some other stuff. It is a multi-enzyme. Found out the hard way they weren't the chewables !!!! 

Rexall brand.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Man this wo killed my elbow joints !  Especially my left one. My form was good , no swinging , no dropping . Good control positive and neg.


Great wo!  I have the exact same problem doing skullcrushers and one arm extensions.  They are really hard on the elbows!  I switched to doing DB skullcrushers, and that seems better, but in the long run they still take their toll on my joints.  I've come to the conclusion for me, close grip bench, incline and declines, should form the nucleus of my tri workout, with a continuous variety of extensions and pushdowns.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 6, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Great wo! I have the exact same problem doing skullcrushers and one arm extensions. They are really hard on the elbows! I switched to doing DB skullcrushers, and that seems better, but in the long run they still take their toll on my joints. I've come to the conclusion for me, close grip bench, incline and declines, should form the nucleus of my tri workout, with a continuous variety of extensions and pushdowns.


JD,

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll try again and if same results I'll switch to something  for sure.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2004)

Add to that dips, which I know you do plenty of.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 7, 2004)

*first week of prrs results/comments*

ok , first week of prrs under my belt . Here's some feedback.

Weight down from 190 to 185. First week is always a big drop for me in the overall  scheme . Usually only 1-2 pounds after that.
Bf changed less than .5% . Dropped a little over .5lb of fat.
Dropped about a 1/4 " on bi's, chest and neck. Everything else stayed the same.
Hoping to get the BF down to what I feel is acceptable with just diet and weight training. Saving cardio for a last resort.

As far as Prrs goes I'd say my first Power week was a success. Did some new exercises , even had a couple of PR's. Only drawback was not knowing for sure were to start as far as amount of weight to use and not knowing for sure how to execute some of the new exercises. But that would be true of any new thing. Rep Range week should be a little easier to figure out  I hope .  LOL  Looking forward to rep range and then shock.  Really looking forward to the second time through on each .

Anyway, today is free day. No diet , no exercise.  But will try to keep track of what I eat and post it just so I can look back later and shake my head .

Thanks for the support !


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 7, 2004)

Ok , sitting here waiting on my son to show up so I'll kill some time by listing my DIET so far today.

#1 - cherry turnover , pint of choc milk
#2 - catfish fillet , 1/4 cup cajun rice, 1/4 c cole slaw, 1/4 c baked beans, tea
#3 - Medium plain popcorn, medium Dr.P

When my son gets here we are headed for the pizza parlor ! Have to to this pizza parlor every saturday night since they opened a year and a half ago !

Alrighty, back from the pizza place. #4 - had a handful of mushrooms, 1/2 a small pizza( the works ) , tea.

Whats for snack ?

Well snack was #5 - a lean ham sandwich ( whole wheat ) and water. 

So what do you think ?  decent free day ?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 8, 2004)

*RR / legs  Aug. 8, 2004*

*leg extensions*
135 x 10
145 x 8
start w/ 150 next time

*hack squat*
3 sets 145 x 12
VERY awkward ! Did these in the cage , backed up to the bar, lifted off the pins and squated with the bar behind me. 

*1 legged squats ( smith machine)*
3 sets 55 x 15
HOLY SHIT !!!!! More on this later.

*Lying leg curl*
2 sets 90 x 8

*Stiff legged deadlifts*
2 sets 145 x 10
Much better form than last weeks power/legs. felt it more in the hams than last week. But still could do better form -wise.

*1 leg curl*
2 sets 25 x 12

*Notes: *2 minute RI's. Killer wo !
Now.. take in mind I'm writing this shortly after the wo. In my current state of mind I ,for *1, *think that whoever came up with the *1 *legged exercises way back when should be taken out, have *1 *of their legs ripped from their body and beaten to within *1 *inch of their life !!!!!! Now if the "inventor" of said exercises has since passed on I think *1 *of his closest living relatives should receive the punishment. A month from now I may be of the opinion that they should have a medal pinned on their chest but right now someone should throw them a beatin' they won't forget ! I can't do it myself 'cos I couldn't catch them if they started to run. *J/K !  *But it was intense.

*Todays Diet *

*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
3 e.w. 
1 w.e.
water
*Meal 2*
6 oz steak
baked potato
lettuce/veggie salad\tea
*Meal 3*
16 oz protein shake
1 ww bread w/ tbsp nat pb
water
*Meal 4*
6 oz tuna
1 c peas
1 c green beans
water
*meal 5*
16 oz protein shake
tbsp nat pb
water
*Meal 6*
nothing !!!!! I got up several jours later than usual today so only getting in 5 meals today .

*Notes: *
Coffee
water during wo
creatine & glutamine postwo
digestive enzymes w/real food meals


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I think that whoever came up with the 1 legged exercises way back when should be taken out, have 1 of their legs ripped from their body and beaten to within 1 inch of their life !!!!!!


I heard it was P-funk who came up with that....


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2004)

I like yesterdays diet better than todays


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 8, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I heard it was P-funk who came up with that....


And he seems like such a nice young man . You must be mistaken !


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I like yesterdays diet better than todays


Silly Jill ! 

Hi Sweetie !


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 9, 2004)

*rep Range  Chest / shoulders*

*Incline bench*
2 sets 185 x 8
185 x 6

*flat bench*
185 x 10
185 x 9
185 x 8

*Db flyes*
35 x 12
40 x 12
start w/ 40 next time

*Single arm db press*
40 x 8
45 x 8
try 50 next time

*bent db lateral*
3 sets 40 x 10
try 45 next time

*cable side lateral*
2 sets 10 x 12

*Notes: *2 min RI"S

*Todays diet*

*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/protien
3 e.w. 1 w.e.
water
*Meal 2*
16 oz protien shake 
1 ww bread w. tbsp Nt pb
water
*Meal 3*
6 oz salmon patty
1 c corn
1 slice ww bread
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 5*
6 oz chicken
1 c kidney beans 
1c green beans
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protien shake
water
2 tbspn Nat pb

*Notes:  *
coffee
water during wo
supps


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice lifts!! How do you like the single arm DB Press? I hated doing those.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice lifts!! How do you like the single arm DB Press? I hated doing those.


I didn't mind those but check out my comment on the 1 leg squats ! LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 9, 2004)

LOL, they are pretty intense. But they ended up being my fav exercise after a few times


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL, they are pretty intense. But they ended up being my fav exercise after a few times


Really ?  When you were doing PRRS were you bulking or cutting?  What were your results ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 9, 2004)

I was bulking and my lifts really went up with PRRS. But the Power week wreaked havoc on my joints.


----------



## Paynne (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey, just checking in to say Hi.  Got wrapped around a project at work and haven't been on in days  


I agree about the one legged stuff. Killer.  I really like it now that I'm used to it.  

I never got the hang of free weight hack squats so I just cheat and use the machine.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

See my new avi?  You still can't tell if I'm 6 ft tall, and my real name still could be Sylvia, but at least it's something.  You are a bad influence on me.  First you single handedly get me to start a journal.... then talk me into posting a pic.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

6ft tall?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

Should I have said 6 ft medium tall?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 11, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Hey, just checking in to say Hi. Got wrapped around a project at work and haven't been on in days
> 
> 
> I agree about the one legged stuff. Killer. I really like it now that I'm used to it.
> ...


How was the time off ?  I can only hope I get  to like the single leg stuff, it is killer.  I will also get the hang of the hacks , can't let some steel getthe best of me.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 11, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> See my new avi? You still can't tell if I'm 6 ft tall, and my real name still could be Sylvia, but at least it's something. You are a bad influence on me. First you single handedly get me to start a journal.... then talk me into posting a pic.


DAmn JD (I mean Sylvia)  !   Nice avi


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 11, 2004)

PreMeir, 

cool sig.  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 11, 2004)

*Rep Range  Abs/calves  Aug . 10, 2004*

My ISP was down yesterday so I am behind.

*Cable crunches*
105 x 15
2 sets of 115 x 15

*Lying knee raises*
3 sets 25 x 15

*Seated calf raises*
150 x 15
2 sets 150 x 15
try 170 next time

*Standing calf raises*
195 x 15
205 x 15
225 x 15
start with 230 next time

*Todays Diet*

*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein 
1 c cott cheese
water
*Meal 2*
16 oz protein shake
1 ww bread w/ tbsp Nat Pb
water
*Meal 3*
6 oz chicken
1 c kidney beans
1/2 c brown rice
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake 
water
*Meal 5 *
6 oz salmon patty 
1 c peas
1 c brocolii
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
water
2 tbsp Nat pb

*Notes: *
Usual supps


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 11, 2004)

*Rep Range  Back  Aug 11, 2004*

*CG weighted chins*
40 x 6
35 x 7

*Wg Cable rows, seated*
160 x 10
190 x 10

*1 arm seated cable row*
2 sets 70 x 12

*pullovers*
40 x 15
45 x 15

*Todays Diet*

*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/ protein
1 c cott cheese
water
*Meal 2*
16 oz protein shake
1 ww bread w/ tbsp Nat pb
water
*Meal 3*
6 oz tuna 
1 c kidney beans 
1/2 c brown rice
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 5*
4 oz lean beef patty
1 c brocolli
1 c peas
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
1 tbsp nat pb
water

*Notes:*
Usual supps


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks Gary.  Liking prrs?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary. Liking prrs?


So far the only thing I don't "like" about it is all the new exercises. Makes it hard to get a good work out cos I don't really know what weight to start with . LOL  Causes a lot of wasted time and motion but once I go all the way thru the first three weeks worth ,it should get better. 
Other than that I will save the serious evaluations for after the completion of all 9 weeks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> My ISP was down yesterday so I am behind.


I was wondering where you were yesterday...


			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> So far the only thing I don't "like" about it is all the new exercises. Makes it hard to get a good work out cos I don't really know what weight to start with .


I looked at the original prrs awhile back.  I thought the exercises mentioned were just suggestions. Unless prrsII is different, I would just adapt the movements you already know to those rep schemes.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 12, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I was wondering where you were yesterday...
> 
> I looked at the original prrs awhile back. I thought the exercises mentioned were just suggestions. Unless prrsII is different, I would just adapt the movements you already know to those rep schemes.


JD,

yeah I was lost that day ! Got some other stuff done though . LOL

Thanks for the help !


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 12, 2004)

Single Leg leg presses are     aren't they?  I did them yesterday after squats and leg extensions, I almost   .  I am in RR week, so I had to do high reps like you did for them.  My quads are killing me today!!   Actually everything hurts me, butt, hammies, quads...  GP is awesome!   

If you join Team GoPro, I will put a pic of your butt in my sig....    whadda ya say?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 12, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Single Leg leg presses are   aren't they? I did them yesterday after squats and leg extensions, I almost  . I am in RR week, so I had to do high reps like you did for them. My quads are killing me today!!  Actually everything hurts me, butt, hammies, quads... GP is awesome!
> 
> If you join Team GoPro, I will put a pic of your butt in my sig....  whadda ya say?


My butt!!!!!!!   Cyndi !   Thanks for starting my day off so well !


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 12, 2004)

*rep range  abs/calves  aug 12, 2004*

*Cable crunches*
3 sets of 115 x 15

*Lying knee raises*
3 sets of 25 x 15

*Seated caslf raises*
3 sets of 170 x 15

*Standing calf raises*
3 sets of 235 x 15

*Notes: *I love the cable crunches ! They have built my abs when no other exercise seemed to have any effect. I can see some definition in the abs even at this BF% ( what ever it is ) I am Really looking forward to the fat coming off the belly so I can see what is really there .

*Today's diet *
*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
1 w.e. 3 e.w.
water
*Meal 2*
16 oz protien shake
water
1 ww bread w/tbsp Nat pb
1 chocolate chocloate chip cookie  
*Meal 3*
6 oz tuna 
1 c kidney beans 
small baked potato
water
*meal 4 *
16 oz protein shake
water
*meal 5*
6 oz chicken
1 c corn
1 c green beans
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
2 tbsp nat pb
water

*Notes: *
usual supps


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 12, 2004)

With your endorsement, I'll have to try cable crunches.  Of course I need to get my BF down...


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 12, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> With your endorsement, I'll have to try cable crunches. Of course I need to get my BF down...


Go for it JD !   I've done weighted crunches on the floor, flat bench, incline, decline. leg lifts you name it and have never gotten any growth from them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 12, 2004)

What's your form on cable crunches? I don't get a whole lot from them so I'm probably doing them wrong.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What's your form on cable crunches? I don't get a whole lot from them so I'm probably doing them wrong.


Hope this works


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 1 chocolate chocloate chip cookie



  Go G go!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Go G go!!!


It's been awhile but i forgot how those things can just scream at you when you walk by. gonna have to stop walking thru the bakery so often, it wears down my resistance.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 13, 2004)

I did calves and abs too!!!    
Ris and J'Bo got me into weighted hovers for abs,  OUCH!!!!!  I really love them!!!

I am bloated today... I think I ate too much salt the last couple of days.... and I am a woman (get my drift??)   

I have been sorta bad the last couple of days, I ate baked lays potato chips and pita chips, SALT!!!  AND I drank a glass of wine last night!   

I will try to be good today!!!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 13, 2004)

He he G, bad foods scream at me everytime I enter the grocery store!! I sometimes put in ear pugs while shopping!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 13, 2004)

*rep range  arms  aug. 13,  2004*

*Alt, db curl*
2 sets 45 x 8

*Cable curl*
2 sets 60 x 10
try 65 next time

*Concentration curl*
2 sets 25 x 12

*Weighted dips*
3 sets 35 x 8
try 40 next time

*Pushdowns*
65 x 10
70 x 10
start w/70 next time

*Kickback*
2 sets 35 x 12

*Notes:* 2 minute RI"s

*Todays diet*
*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein 
1 c cott cheese
water
*Meal 2 *
16 oz protein shake
1 ww bread with tbsp Nat pb
water
*Meal 3*
4 oz lean beef patty
1 c blackeyed peas
baked potatoes
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 5 *
SUBWAY - 6" turkey breast on whole wheat( dbl meat )
lettuce, tomato, onion, green peppers, jalapeno
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
2 tbsp Nat pb
water

*Notes:*
usual supps
tomorrow is weigh/measure/evaluate day


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I did calves and abs too!!!
> Ris and J'Bo got me into weighted hovers for abs, OUCH!!!!! I really love them!!!
> 
> I am bloated today... I think I ate too much salt the last couple of days.... and I am a woman (get my drift??)
> ...


Hey Sexy Lady !  

Nice avi ! As always . Good luck on being good !


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> He he G, bad foods scream at me everytime I enter the grocery store!! I sometimes put in ear pugs while shopping!


Silly Jill ! You brighten my day so often.!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 14, 2004)

*weigh/measure/evaluate  Aug.14, 2004*

WoW !  No changes !   Weight stayed the same, measurements the same and BF readings the same !!  That would be great if i was trying to maintain but I want to shed some fat !!!!!!

Time to make some changes


----------



## atherjen (Aug 14, 2004)

well at least its not weight GAIN! maybe no more cookies ... or subways dirty bread... or corn.... or ummm white taters.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 14, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> well at least its not weight GAIN! maybe no more cookies ... or subways dirty bread... or corn.... or ummm white taters.


Yes Miss A.B.O.  

 

Hi Jen !  The no cookies i can do , the no Subway I can do.  What woud YOU sub for the corn and potato ?   Thanks


----------



## atherjen (Aug 14, 2004)

ABO?  ABCDEFGHIGKLMNOP..... you know the rest.  hehe 

well you could make them leafy green veggies or any fiberous type for one of the sources. just to throw things a lil diff. and instead of one of those choices for the other.. how about sweet potatoes(fat better than white anyways), or brown rice or oaties.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 14, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> ABO?  ABCDEFGHIGKLMNOP..... you know the rest.  hehe
> 
> well you could make them leafy green veggies or any fiberous type for one of the sources. just to throw things a lil diff. and instead of one of those choices for the other.. how about sweet potatoes(fat better than white anyways), or brown rice or oaties.


A.B.O. = anything but ordinary ! 

I knew you were going to say that ! LOL  Never used  sweet potatoes before . You would prepare those how ? Same as my nasty white potato ? I just nuke them.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 14, 2004)

I get it now!  

you havent had sweet taters? OMG!!!!  you are in for a TREAT!!!  you can either bake them in the oven or cook them in the microwave... once they're done put some splenda and cinnamon on them. YUM even good cold! 
or else you can make sweet potato pancakes(check the recipe section)
OR I also make a pudding with them.. cold cooked sweet tater, cottage cheese, sugra free butterscothch pudding mix, put in blender... MMm its good, honest.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks Jen !  

You're the best !  I will get me a sweet tater tomorrow . I've had them but they have always been candied .


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 15, 2004)

*yesterdays free day*

Busy day yesterday so didn't eat that often or that much but will post all the bad stuff anyway.
Hmmm ,see if i can remember it, should of wrote it down.

Strawberry/cream cheese turnover & coffee
Homemade taco salad ( in a regular salad bowl ,not one of thosecorn shell bowl thingies)
personal size pizza and garlic bread
homemade taco salad ( in a regular salad bowl ,not one of thosecorn shell bowl thingies)
Oh and a Butterfinger candy bar  

So , need to finish my coffee and get out to the gym for legs   . shock week. First time , should be fun


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 15, 2004)

*shock week legs Aug. 15, 2004*

*Leg extensions/front squats - ss*
2 sets 150 x 10

*Leg extensions/leg press - ss*
150 x 10............300 x 10
115 x 8 .............300 x 10
Did leg press first on the 2nd sets, made a diff on the wt. used for leg ext.

*Lunges - ds*
2 sets 10 dbs x 10
2 sets BW x 10
Wimpy I know but i have a balance problem with these. I can't dance either  

*SLDL / Lying leg curl - ss*
125 x 10 ..... 90 x 8
125 x 10...... 80 x 10
Kinda wimpy again on the SLDL but it got the job done !

*Single leg curls - ds*
2 sets 30 x 10 , 20 x 10

*Notes: *SS 's had me huffing and puffing ! 

*Today's Diet*
*Meal 1 *
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
3 e.w. 1 w.e.
water
*Meal 2 *
16 oz protein shake
1 ww bread w/tbsp Nat pb
water
*Meal 3*
6 oz tuna
1/2 sweet potato
1/2 c blackeyed peas
water
*Meal 4*
4 oz steak 
1/2 c green beans
1/2 c peas
water
*Meal 5*
16 oz protein shake
1 tbsp nat pb
water
*Notes: *
Only 5 meals today, I'm seeing a pattern here on Sundays ! LOL
Anyway , only got 5 meals today, Step-daughter called about 1 pm bawling her head off. She's been married 4-5 weeks and her baby is due in like 6 weeks and she says her and her hubby are through !  Shit !  Kids !!   
So had to drive to her place to calm her down, haven't heard from her in several hours so hopefully everything is getting better, I figure it's just hormones and immaturity. I hope !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Busy day yesterday so didn't eat that often or that much but will post all the bad stuff anyway.
> Hmmm ,see if i can remember it, should of wrote it down.
> 
> Strawberry/cream cheese turnover & coffee
> ...


I missed the 'free day' title at first.  Damn, that's looks like one of my regular days... well thankfully not quite .

Today however, I DID have THREE slices of a extra cheese dripping, pepperoni pizza...


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 15, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I missed the 'free day' title at first. Damn, that's looks like one of my regular days... well thankfully not quite .
> 
> Today however, I DID have THREE slices of a extra cheese dripping, pepperoni pizza...


LOL

I don't think you could eat like that for long and be as strong as you are . Pizza is good !  Come to think of it I only ate half that pizza. My wife ate the rest for breakfast this morning !


----------



## atherjen (Aug 15, 2004)

> Meal 3
> 6 oz tuna
> 1/2 sweet potato
> 1/2 c blackeyed peas



 and you liked, yes? (the tater..) 

I hope things work out with your step-daughter! It would be terrible if not!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 15, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> and you liked, yes? (the tater..)
> 
> I hope things work out with your step-daughter! It would be terrible if not!


Thanks Jen.  Yes I liked it and it was plain, nothing added.
Yeah I hope it works out too. I just think they blew everything out of proportion


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Anyway , only got 5 meals today, Step-daughter called about 1 pm bawling her head off. She's been married 4-5 weeks and her baby is due in like 6 weeks and she says her and her hubby are through !  Shit !  Kids !!
> So had to drive to her place to calm her down, haven't heard from her in several hours so hopefully everything is getting better, I figure it's just hormones and immaturity. I hope !


I just read this post Gary!  I'm sure everything will be ok.  I'll be going thru this in about 10-15 years (remember my step daughter is 11).


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 15, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I just read this post Gary! I'm sure everything will be ok. I'll be going thru this in about 10-15 years (remember my step daughter is 11).


Thanks JD,
I'm sure it is just young marrieds growing up .


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2004)

I like your free day. I mean really really like your free day!! 

You are such a sweet pops!!! Im glad everything worked out for them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2004)

I want a free day!!  So hows Shock week treating you?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I like your free day. I mean really really like your free day!!
> 
> You are such a sweet pops!!! Im glad everything worked out for them.


Hi Sweetheart ! 
I post my free days just for you !  LOL
Thanks !


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I want a free day!!  So hows Shock week treating you?


I don't think I could survive without my freeday ,  Shock week is being mean to me !  My hams are going to be killing me by this time tomorrow if not earlier! Hope chest /shoulders goes well today.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 16, 2004)

Just finished rep range week, I am doing shock next!  My FAV!!  
How was your weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Just finished rep range week, I am doing shock next! My FAV!!
> How was your weekend?


Hi Babe !
My weekend was ok except for the step-daughter thing. And she called again this morning at 5 am ! Oh well, this too shall pass ! 

Shock week is being mean to me !


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 16, 2004)

*shock  - chest/shoulders  Aug. 16, 2004*

*Cable crossovers / incline bench - ss*
35 x 10 ................ 175 x 7
35 x 10 ................ 160 x 9

*Incline flyes / dips*
40 x 10 ........ BW x 10

*Seated press - ds*
135 x 8, 105 x 8, 105 x 7

*Seated side laterals / seated db presses ( palms in) - ss*
20 x 10 ....................... 40 x 8
20 x 10 ....................... 35 x 9

*low row to neck / wg upright rows - ss*
80 x 10 ................ 75 x 10
80 x 10 ................ 75 x 10

*Cable front raise - ds*
25 x 8 , 20 x 8 , 15 x 8

*Notes: *
Am i doing drop sets right ? like cable front raise, those were one non stop set . should i have done 25 x 8 , 20 x 8, 15 x 8 and then another 25 x 8, 20 x 8, 15 x 8 and then another ? 

*Todays Diet*
*Meal 1*
1/2 cup oatmeal w/ protein
1 w.e. 3 e.w.
water
*Meal 2 *
16 oz protein shake
1 ww bread w/ tbsp nat pb
water
*Meal 3*
6oz salmon patty 
1 ww bread
1/2 c kidney beans
water
*Meal 4 *
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 5 *
6 oz chicken
1/2 c green beans
1/2 c kidney beans
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
1 tbsp nat pb 
water


----------



## Paynne (Aug 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Notes: *
> Am i doing drop sets right ? like cable front raise, those were one non stop set . should i have done 25 x 8 , 20 x 8, 15 x 8 and then another 25 x 8, 20 x 8, 15 x 8 and then another ?


I only do one drop set.  You did it the way I do it....'cept with more weight


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 16, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I only do one drop set. You did it the way I do it....'cept with more weight


Thanks Paynne!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 17, 2004)

*shock  abs/calves  Aug 17 , 2004*

*seated cable crunches / lying knee raises - ss*
2 sets 85 x 15................... 35 x 15
1 set 85 x 15 ....................35 x 11

*Kneeling cable crunches - ds*
100 x 10, 85 x 10
Needs to be heavier next time

*Seated calf raises / standing calf raises - ss*
3 sets 150 x 15 ........ 205 x 15

*single leg calf raises - ds*
85 x 9 , 65 x 9, 55 x 10

*Todays diet*
*Meal 1 *
1/2 c oatmeal w/ protein
1 c cott cheese
water
*Meal 2*
16 oz protien shake 
1 ww bread w/ tbsp nat pb
water
*Meal 3*
6 oz chicken
1/2 c brown rice
1/2 c kidney beans
water
*Meal 4 *
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 5*
6 oz salmon patty
1/2 c green beans
1 c brocolli
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protien shake
1 tbsp nat pb
water


----------



## Rissole (Aug 17, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I only do one drop set.


Correct 

Lookin good G


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 17, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Correct
> 
> Lookin good G


Thanks for the help Riss !


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 18, 2004)

*shock - Back  Aug. 18, 2004*

*Bent arm pullovers / Wg pulldowns - ss*
2 sets 50 x 10 ............ 130 x 10

*Stiff arm pulldowns / Rev grip bent rows - ss*
55 x 10 ...................... 125 x 10
60 x 10....................... 145 x 8
Form sucks on bent rows will drop weight next time and until I get the form right

*Cg pulley rows - ds*
220 x 6, 195 x 8, 160 x 8

*todays diet*
*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein 
1 c cott cheese
water
*Meal 2*
16 oz protein shake
1 ww bread w/tbsp nat pb
water
*Meal 3*
6 oz tuna
1/2 c kidney beans
1/2 c brown rice
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 5*
4 oz lean beef patty
1/2 c green beans 
1c brocolli
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protien shake
1 tbsp nat pb
water


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

Kidney beans....


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Kidney beans....


Hey cool ! I have my own personal food critic   

Hi Jill


----------



## Paynne (Aug 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Kidney beans....


 
kidney beans in chili = Yum!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

Mmmm I love kidney beans!!!!!!!   

Hi Gary!!!    

I am gonna do abs and calves today too!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Morning


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey everybody !  
Look Jill,  kidney bean fans   They are everywhere !  Beware


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 19, 2004)

Kidney Beans are great! Chick peas are better


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2004)

Mmmm, kidney beans...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

gotta love the fibre!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 19, 2004)

WoW !  
Jill you must give in, give in to the force   become one of us !


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 19, 2004)

*shock  abs/calves aug. 19, 2004*

*Seated cable crunch / lying knee raises - ss*
85 x 15 ...................... 35 x 12
85 x 15 ...................... 30 x 12
85 x 15 ..................... 25 x 12

*Kneeling cable crunches - ds*
120 x 10, 105 x 10, 90 x 10
need to go a little heavier on set 2 and 3

*Seated calf raises / standing calf raises - ss*
3 sets of 150 x 15 ....... 205 x 15

*Single calf raises - ds*
85 x 10, 65 x 10, 55 x 10

*Today's Diet*
*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/ protein
3 e.w. 1 w.e.
water
*Meal 2*
16 oz protein shake
1 ww bread w/tbsp natpb
water
*Meal 3*
6 oz tuna
1/2 c kidney beans
1/2 sweet tater
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 5*
6 oz chicken
1/2 c green beans
1/2 c peas
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake 
tbsp nat pb
water


----------



## Paynne (Aug 19, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Seated calf raises / standing calf raises - ss*
> 3 sets of 150 x 15 ....... 205 x 15
> 
> *Single calf raises - ds*
> 85 x 10, 65 x 10, 55 x 10


NOW those stubborn calves will grow!

Looking good, how are you liking it?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 19, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> NOW those stubborn calves will grow!
> 
> Looking good, how are you liking it?


Well, I 'll tell ya, sometimes I don't feel like I'm getting enough volume but I'll stick with the basic program until the 9 weeks is up and see what my results are.  If the results from the 9 weeks are good I'll probably do another 9 .  And if the results from that 9 are good , etc , etc. If I have no results to speak of after the first 9 weeks I'll go back to making my own workouts .
But I do like the fact that I have gotten to do exercises that I have never  done before or even thought about doing. I also like the fact that I have gotten to do things like supersets and drop sets. I have not done much of these before. 
So if nothing else I will have learned a few things that I can use in making my own workouts .

Hey , It would be nice to see those freakin' calf's grow ! Even if it was .25 inch !


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

I have the same problem.  Calfs wont grow, no matter what.

Btw, I read this every day.  Just have nothing to contribute to prrs


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have the same problem. Calfs wont grow, no matter what.
> 
> Btw, I read this every day. Just have nothing to contribute to prrs


No problem Pre !  How much longer until your back in the gym ?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

3-5 more weeks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah calves are a bitch.  It seems like either you got'em, or you don't.  If you look at old pics of Arnold in his prime, it was apparent his only real weak point was legs, and calves in particular.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 3-5 more weeks.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Btw, I read this every day.  Just have nothing to contribute to prrs



Same goes for me Gary. All I can do is become a "cheerleader"  






















GOOD JOB GARY!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Same goes for me Gary. All I can do is become a "cheerleader"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matthew,
Thanks ! Thats great as long as you don't post any pics of you in the short skirt and pom poms


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Aug 20, 2004)

*shock  arms  Aug 20, 2004*

*Ez curl / cg chins - ss*
50 x 10 ..... BW x 10
60 x 10 ..... BW x 10
try 65 on EZ curl next time

*Cable preacher curl / reverse curl - ss*
60 x 8 ....................... 45 x 8
60 x 6 ........................ 45 x 8

*1 arm cable curl - ds*
20 x 10, 15 x 10

*Rev Push downs / incline overhead extensions- ss*
45 x 10 ........... 50 x 8
55 x 10 ........... 50 x 8
Start with 55 on push downs next time

*Weighted bench dips - ds*
45 x 10, 35 x 10 
first time I've ever done these nedd to go heavier next time 

*Notes: *
Good wo today . Tomorrow is weigh /measure/evaluate day. Will reflect back over the past 3 weeks as i set up my next 3 weeks worth of wo's, too.

*Today's Diet*

*Meal 1 *
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
1c cott cheese
water
*Meal 2*
16 oz protein shake 
1 ww bread w/tbsp nat pb
water
*Meal 3*
4 oz lean beef patty
1/2 c blackeye paes
1/2 sweet tater
water
small lettuce, diced tomato salad no dressing
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake 
water
*Meal 5*
6 oz chicken
grilled onions and green peppers  for a change of pace 
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
1 tbsp Nat pb
water


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

Things are looking super duper Gary!  how are you liking the sweet taters?  



male cheerleaders eh?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 20, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Things are looking super duper Gary!  how are you liking the sweet taters?
> 
> 
> 
> male cheerleaders eh?


Thanks Jen !

The sweet taters  are great !    And easy to fix  which is a plus .  Thanks for the tip


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 22, 2004)

*w/m/e  results for Aug. 21. 2004*

*Ok *here's what hapened:
Body measurements stayed exactly the same - I can live with that (i guess. It's better than shrinking except at the waist )

Bodyfat measurements stayed the same - not real happy with that, especially since I dropped 300 calories a day last week.  But hey at least no increases here .

Bodyweight went UP to 189 - gained 4 lbs  

The math says I gained a small amount of fat and a little over 3 lbs LBM - Since this isn't an exact science I'm going to leave diet where it is and see what this week brings .  I am cutting by the way.  I doubt that I gained 3 lbs muscle. I think my 3 lbs LBM is "Fluids"    


Jill,
I was sooooooo busy yesterday i didn't have much of a cheat day so not a lot to report.  Munched on peanuts in the morning , had lunch at Pasta House (Baked Mostoccialo (sp) ), munchies during the afternoon , and my usual Saturday night Pizza.  I'll try to do better next time  

Well i need to get my arse out to the gym for legs !


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2004)

He he I came here to read about your CHEATS!!!!!  To busy to cheat? Me neverAnd yes, I expect more bad food from you next week.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> He he I came here to read about your CHEATS!!!!!  To busy to cheat? Me neverAnd yes, I expect more bad food from you next week.


 Yes Mistress Jill !   I hear and will obey


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 22, 2004)

*POWER  Legs  Aug 22, 2004*

*Squats*
350 x 6 Help !
350 x 6 Sombitch !!
350 x 6 Mutha F---ka !!!
50 lbs heavier than 3 weeks ago and 3 weeks ago I thought 300 was going to kill me ! 

*Leg Press*
3 sets 350 x 6
tried 400 but it wouldn't budge, the 350 was heavier this time than 3 weeks ago. I am guessing it was because of the increase in squats

*single leg extensions*
75 x 6
70 x 6
these were tuff too . Damn squats  

*Lying leg curl*
100 x 5
2 sets of 95 x 6
Ahhhhh i liked these I got to lay down ! 

*Stiff legged deadlifts*
 I tried 3 times to start this exercise but i just didn't have the strength This has never happened to me before . The squats really killed me today .
*Should I have substituted something for the deadlits and finished the wo?? Or could I have done the deadlifts later in the day after recooperating ?*

*4 minute rest intervals*


*Today's Diet*

*Meal 1*
3 e.w.  1 w.e.
1/2 c oatmeaql w/ protein
water
*Meal 2*
6 oz chicken
lettuce salad no dressing
1 tbsp nat pb
*Meal 3*
16 oz protein shake 
water
*Meal 4*
6 oz tuna
1/2 c brown rice
1/2 c blackeyed peas
water
*Meal 5*
4 oz steak
1/2 c green beans
1/2 c peas
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
tbsp nat pb
water


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2004)

Damn... your squats are impressive!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 22, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn... your squats are impressive!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks JD !  

Hey i was reading your journal, sucks about the elbow !  But at least it won't keep you out the gym completely


----------



## Paynne (Aug 22, 2004)

A 50 lb increase on squats! ....while cutting!  You da man.


Speaking of cheats I made one this morning for me and my son; coffee, starbucks coffee ice cream, a banana, 1/2 a mango, brown sugar, PB, and ice cubes blended up in a blender. YUM!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2004)

Damn those are some crazy squats, and to add that much weight in a cal deficient diet is nuts heh.  Like paynne said, you da man.

As for the SLDL's I would say don't worry to much about it this time.  I have had that happen to me before as well.  LLC's really rip my hams up and don't leave much more energy to spare for my SLDL's.  Just make sure you don't do it on a regular basis and you should be fine.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 22, 2004)

Holy shit, nice Gary.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 22, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> A 50 lb increase on squats! ....while cutting! You da man.
> 
> 
> Speaking of cheats I made one this morning for me and my son; coffee, starbucks coffee ice cream, a banana, 1/2 a mango, brown sugar, PB, and ice cubes blended up in a blender. YUM!


Hey Paynne !   That cheat sounds good !  

I think alot of my PR's and increases are mental things . Like 3 weeks ago I thought 300 was going to kill me but it was my first power week workout so I thought  maybe I didn't give it my all cos I was unsure of what I was doing so maybe i could do more this time. Plus reading Saturdaynightfevers post on how to squat helped. After reading it is when I went from like 250 to 300 and now 350. I was doing it way wrong evidently. 

yeah  but the cut is starting out real slow. No cardio , yet. If no change next week I will add some cardio .

thanks again


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 22, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn those are some crazy squats, and to add that much weight in a cal deficient diet is nuts heh. Like paynne said, you da man.
> 
> As for the SLDL's I would say don't worry to much about it this time. I have had that happen to me before as well. LLC's really rip my hams up and don't leave much more energy to spare for my SLDL's. Just make sure you don't do it on a regular basis and you should be fine.


DeadBolt, 
Thanks for stopping in!  I read your journal everday, you're doing great   

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Holy shit, nice Gary.


Hey Jake , 
Thanks man !  i can't wait for you to get back in the gym. I miss reading your journal.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 23, 2004)

*Power / chest-shoulders  Aug . 23, 2004*

*Bench press*
3 sets 220 x 6

*Incline bench press*
205 x 3
2 sets 195 x 5

*Weighted dips*
3 sets 40 x 6

*Seated press*
125 x 6
150 x 4
145 x 5

*Upright row*
3 sets 125 x 6

*Cheat lateral*
2 sets 40 x 6

*Notes: *
4 min RI's on chest
3min RI's on shoulders

*Today's diet*
*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
3 e.w. 1 w.e.
water
*Meal 2 *
16 oz protein shake
1 ww bread w/tbsp nat pb
water
*meal 3*
6 oz salmon patty
1/2 c kidney beans
1 ww bread
water
*meal 4*
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 5*
6 oz chicken
1/2 c kidney beans 
1/2 c green beans
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
tbsp nat pb 
water


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2004)

How much weight have you lost so far on the cut?  Your pressing numbers seem to be down quite a bit.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 23, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> How much weight have you lost so far on the cut? Your pressing numbers seem to be down quite a bit.


At the most 5 lbs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2004)

Don't worry about it. Get to your cutting goal.  Muscle memory is a wonderful thing .

That's why I hate to cut.  You lose so much strength, and for whatever reason, I love feeling strong.  Especially at my age, I would say I'd rather have a reasonably lean physique, and be stronger then hell, then ultra lean with ok strength.  

Trust me though man... you look great, AND have awesome strength. I speak as someone with shitty genetics to be lean and strong at the same time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2004)

...then on the other hand maybe PP/R/S isn't for you.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 23, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it. Get to your cutting goal. Muscle memory is a wonderful thing .
> 
> That's why I hate to cut. You lose so much strength, and for whatever reason, I love feeling strong. Especially at my age, I would say I'd rather have a reasonably lean physique, and be stronger then hell, then ultra lean with ok strength.
> 
> Trust me though man... you look great, AND have awesome strength. I speak as someone with shitty genetics to be lean and strong at the same time.


Thanks JD  ! 

I'll do ok . I usually do.  But I was getting PR's  on my last cut but was doing my own workouts instead of PRRS.  Todays wo i think was down more because i was tired. I'm telling ya Sundays wo  did me in !   Guess we will find out tomorrow and the next day if it was just me being tired or not. See how the next wo's go.  But it's ok if i do lose some strength , Like you said 'Muscle memory". 

Thanks !


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2004)

Heya brotha hang in there.  You lookin good and its natural to start getting tired and drained on a cut.  Lack of cals will do it to ya.  Just keep truckin and don't stop until your goals are reached.  And like JD said muscle memory is a great thing.  You will bounce back into your old self in no time.

O and on a side note if those are poor pressing weights I am a nothing then.  I would kill to be able to press that much.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks DeadBolt,

No worries here, I've been through this before . Thanks again.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 24, 2004)

Morning Gary!  goodness those are insane squats!  Im very impressed! All that while dieting! 

Have a super day!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Morning Gary!  goodness those are insane squats!  Im very impressed! All that while dieting!
> 
> Have a super day!


Thanks Jen ! 

It amazed me too !  The really amazing thing is usually by now my legs are soooo stiff I'm walking like frankenstein but I'm not .  If they don't get stiff by the end of the day i guess that will be my proof that Cytomax works.  I started using it Sunday. Maybe it's just a coincidence , we'll see .


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 24, 2004)

Looking great Gary! And yeah, I hate cuts too for the same  reason as everyone else. Hell, my strength goes down even on a bulk  And those are great squats!!! I don't even come close to that. Have a great day!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Rock  

thanks !


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 24, 2004)

Morning Gary!!!       

What is cytomax????


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 24, 2004)

Here you go Saph- http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=136

It's for sustained energy and electrolytes


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 24, 2004)

Ohh cool Rock!!  THANKS!!!  Do you use it as well???


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 24, 2004)

When I biked a few years ago I used it and loved it for endurance. But not anymore because of the sugar. I try not to have any extra sugar anymore.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> When I biked a few years ago I used it and loved it for endurance. But not anymore because of the sugar. I try not to have any extra sugar anymore.


I try not to have any more sugar either. Matter of fact the cytomax is probably the only "extra" sugar i have in my diet. Except cheat day.
I bought it to beat the DMS. It's working so far and I only use one scoop and only during my wo.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

*Power  Abs/calves  Aug. 24, 2004*

*Seated calf raises*
3 sets 210 x 6

*Standing calf raises *
285 x 6
295 x 6
305 x 6
Guess i better start with 305 next time.

*Kneeling cable crunches*
130 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 4

*Lying knee raises*
2 sets 45 x 6
55 x 6
start with 55 next time

*Notes:*
Still no soreness from any wo's since starting Cytomax on sunday  

*Today's diet*
*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
1 c cott cheese
water
*Meal 2*
16 oz protein shake 
1 ww bread w/tbsp Nat pb
water
*Meal 3*
6 oz chicken
1/2 c kidney beans
1/2 c brown rice
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake
water
*meal 5*
6 oz Salmon patty
1/2 c green beans
1 c brocolli
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
1 tbsp Nat Pb
water

*Notes:*
Hmmmm , my schedule at week changed this week so instead of a cheat day on Saturday I think I'll have 2 cheat meals, one Thursday and one Saturday . Got to have my Saturday night pizza, if I don't show up the owners get worried. I haven't missed a Saturday night there since they opened 1 1/2 years ago.  Damn , Thats a bunch of pizza !


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I try not to have any more sugar either. Matter of fact the cytomax is probably the only "extra" sugar i have in my diet. Except cheat day.
> I bought it to beat the DMS. It's working so far and I only use one scoop and only during my wo.


  If I thought I could afford the sugar I would definately take it again too! ICE works well for me concerning DMS. But yeah, that stuff is good!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

dms?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> dms?


Delayed Muscle Soreness probably not the correct terminology but what the heck


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

Yea, I thought thats what you meant.  I usually hear doms(daily onset muscle soreness).  

I miss getting sore lol


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 25, 2004)

*Power  Back   Aug. 25, 2004*

*Rack deadlifts*
215 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6
Up from last power wo

*DB Rows*
95 x 6
2 sets of 90 x 6

*Weighted chins*
3 sets of 40 x 6

*CG seated rows*
235 x 6
235 x 4
205 x 6
First 2 sets were a little too heavy , poor form

*Notes:*
4 min. RI's 

*Todays Diet*
*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/ protein
1 c cottage cheese
water
*Meal 2*
16 oz protein shake 
1 ww bread w/tbsp natpb
water
*meal 3*
6 oz tuna 
1/2 c brown rice
1/2 c kidney beans
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake
water
*meal 5 *
4 oz lean beef patty
1/2 c green beans
1 c brocolli
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
tbsp nat pb
water


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Gary, thanks again for your comments, they definitely help....


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 25, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, thanks again for your comments, they definitely help....


No problem Tony !  I enjoy your journal and am looking forward to you reaching your goals !


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

Getting a late start today !  Not usually off onThursday but the produce manager wants off Saturday so switched days . 

I need to get my as out to the gym though. lots to do today after I work out . I'll finish my coffee first and read some more journals though before i go


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

*power  calves / abs  aug. 26, 2004*

*Seated calf raises*
3 sets of 210 x 6

*Standing calf raises*
3 sets 305 x 6

*Kneeling cable crunches*
3 sets 130 x 6
Sets 2 & 3 were down 10 lbs from Tuesday  

*Lying knee raises *
55 x 6
2 sets 60 x 6
sets 2 & 3 were an increase. Had to make up for the drop in kneeling crunches 

*Notes:*
4 min RI's for calves
3 min RI's for abs

*Todays diet*
*Meal 1*
Slice of roast beef
slice of ham
slice of turkey
Leaf lettuce salad w/green peppers, broc , cauliflower and tomatoes. Since this was a "cheat " meal I had a whole tbsp of Ranch dressing  
Tea
*Meal 2 *
16 oz protein shake 
1 ww bread w/tbsp nat pb
water
*Meal 3*
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 4 *
Damn !  I forgot to update this last night and i don't remember what i ate !
*Meal 5*
16 oz protein shake 
tbsp nat pb
water
*Notes:*
Only 5 meals today . Got up late since I didn't  have to work


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2004)

Killer w/o there. Don't you find it hard to go to the gym just to do calves and abs though?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Killer w/o there. Don't you find it hard to go to the gym just to do calves and abs though?


Nope , I wo at home !


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2004)

That's right, DUH!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 27, 2004)

*Power  Arms   Aug. 27 , 2004*

*Barbell curls*
2 sets 95 x 6
try 100 next time

*Cable preacher curl*
2 sets 70 x 6
reps were up from last time

*Hammer curls*
2 sets 45 x 6

*CG bench press*
3 sets 205 x 6
increase next time 

*Skullcrushers*
2 sets 70 x 6

*Single arm db extensions*
2 sets 35 x 6

*Notes:*
4 min RI's Damn its hard for me to sit for that long ! 

*Today's diet*
*Meal 1 *
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
1 c cott cheese
water
*Meal 2 *
16 oz protein shake
1 ww bread w/tbsp nat pb
water
*Meal 3*
4 oz lean beef patty
1/2 sweet potato
1/2 c blackeyed peas
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake 
water
*Meal 5*
4 oz chicken
2 oz beef
1/4 c rice
1/4 c refried beans
tea
Mixing it up and using up some stuff in the fridge . 
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
1 tbsp nat pb
water


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2004)

Nice workout.  Especially the CG bench press .


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 27, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice workout. Especially the CG bench press .


Thanks JD !  
Hey did you hear back from Tyco ?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Barbell curls*
> 2 sets 95 x 6
> try 100 next time
> 
> ...


Great workout Gary, what blows me away is the barbell curls.  95 pounds?  I can barely do the olympic bar .
Great job, keep it up.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 27, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Great workout Gary, what blows me away is the barbell curls. 95 pounds? I can barely do the olympic bar .
> Great job, keep it up.


Hey Tony !

Thanks man ! I'm sure you'll see the day you do that and more !


----------



## Rissole (Aug 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Notes:*
> 4 min RI's Damn its hard for me to sit for that long !


Ummmm, don't  I never do.... i think its just important to have a fairly long RI so you feel fully charged for your next set


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 27, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ummmm, don't  I never do.... i think its just important to have a fairly long RI so you feel fully charged for your next set


  I am so literal some times.  i just figured there was a reason for that amount of time  so thats what i did , except when i started running short of time  !


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 27, 2004)

Wow lookin good man, lifts are very impressive.  BB curls are nice, I'm impressed with my 70lb curl but I can't imagine 100 anytime soon lol.  Some awsome tri work to, 205 cg's are great.  You use 70lb DB's or a 70lb BB for skull's?

O and whats up witht that cheat, 1tbl of ranch dressing.....omg what a cheat!  Catch my sarcasm lol.  Don't make me have a cheat meal to really show ya how its done....leave it to my fat ass to get that point across.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeah i think GP wants you to be able to lift the same w8 each set for the same reps on power week, hence the long RI. Just do what you think is necesary G


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 28, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow lookin good man, lifts are very impressive. BB curls are nice, I'm impressed with my 70lb curl but I can't imagine 100 anytime soon lol. Some awsome tri work to, 205 cg's are great. You use 70lb DB's or a 70lb BB for skull's?
> 
> O and whats up witht that cheat, 1tbl of ranch dressing.....omg what a cheat! Catch my sarcasm lol. Don't make me have a cheat meal to really show ya how its done....leave it to my fat ass to get that point across.


Hey Dead ,

Thanks,  The 70 lbs on skulls is on an ez bar. They are rough on my elbows though. Probably gonna look for an alternate exercise. Don'r want to end up like  JD with tennis elbow! 
I can do better on cheats !  Will give it a try tonight .  Time for my saturday night pizza and appetizer


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 28, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah i think GP wants you to be able to lift the same w8 each set for the same reps on power week, hence the long RI. Just do what you think is necesary G


Thanks Ris!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 28, 2004)

*W/M/E   Aug . 28, 2004*

well did this weeks weigh/measure/evaluation.

Bodyweight down 2 lbs , BF measurements stayed the same, Body measurements stayed the same. 

*Cardio here I come !!!   *


Not going to fool around with one or two days and see what that does for me. Going for 3 days a week starting with 30 minutes each session. will go to 5-6 days a week if I have to and twice a day if neccessary. Don't want to cut calories much more if I don't have to.  Better to work it off than to "starve" it off  .  Must reach my goal by April 16 ! The fat must go ! The abs must be uncovered!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks JD !
> Hey did you hear back from Tyco ?


Nope.  Guess I didn't make the cut.  I didn't have a good feeling about the position anyway. Thanks for asking though.  I have another interview on Wednesday.  Hopefully that's the one!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks,  The 70 lbs on skulls is on an ez bar. They are rough on my elbows though. Probably gonna look for an alternate exercise. Don'r want to end up like  JD with tennis elbow!


You can say again GW!  What I have is actually "golfer's elbow".  Pretty much the same thing, just on the inside of arm instead of outside.

I looked back in my written log, and the first time I hurt this elbow I had worked up to 105 x 5 with the EZ bar.  Even after I hurt though, I was able to do presses.  I stopped doing skulls until it recovered, then switched to DB's.  Everything seemed to be ok, but then one day...


----------



## atherjen (Aug 28, 2004)

Good Morning Gary!  Hope your having a super weekend! Any plans?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 28, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Good Morning Gary!  Hope your having a super weekend! Any plans?


Hi Jen  
Gotta work today   Tomorrow depends on the weather. Hope to take the Porsche out for a test drive. I put a new thermo switch in it so hopefully it won't over heat!    Then I can park it in the yard and slap a for sale sign on it ! 

How about you ?


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2004)

Today is......CHEAT DAY  Jill living vicariously through G


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 28, 2004)

Señor Gary,


How's your day today?  Resting or having another one of those wicked workouts of yours?
I'm just passing by to say hello..... 

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Today is......CHEAT DAY  Jill living vicariously through G


Hi Gorgeous ! 
Cheat day today won't be as good as I promised you last week. I have to work today and that cuts into my cheating time/opportunities   . But next week looks like it will be a more normal schedule !

Have a great day !


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 28, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Señor Gary,
> 
> 
> How's your day today? Resting or having another one of those wicked workouts of yours?
> ...


The days not too bad , things are kinda slow at the store today but since i am running the produce dept today I have plenty to do ! 

No workout today. Start my second time through with RepRange / Legs tomorrow though  Just finished my second time through with Power week. Overall it was better than the first time through. Hopefully everytime through will be better than the time before  

Have a great one !


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You can say again GW! What I have is actually "golfer's elbow". Pretty much the same thing, just on the inside of arm instead of outside.
> 
> I looked back in my written log, and the first time I hurt this elbow I had worked up to 105 x 5 with the EZ bar. Even after I hurt though, I was able to do presses. I stopped doing skulls until it recovered, then switched to DB's. Everything seemed to be ok, but then one day...


EEEKKKK !  thanks for the story JD !  I'll be switching exercises next time


----------



## PreMier (Aug 28, 2004)

Holy crap.. is there an exotic car that you dont have?  Porche.. Vette..


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Holy crap.. is there an exotic car that you dont have? Porche.. Vette..


  The list is long and distinguished. But I liked my Maserati better , hand made in Italy !  I don't keep any of them for long , got to move on to the next one ! Haven't found the one I want to keep yet . But so far it looks like it might be my 69 Super Bee but i have a long way to go on it . The motor and tranny are rebuilt now all i have to do is restore evrything else .

But to answer your question ..YES !


----------



## PreMier (Aug 28, 2004)

I envy you Gary.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I envy you Gary.


Awww, don't do that . It took along time to get to where I could do this kind of stuff. When i was your age I went from paycheck to paycheck and many a times there was still some month left over after the end of the paycheck !
I got started on the cars using the banks money. Bought one ,fxed it up , sold it , paid off the bank and then did another the same way until I finally saved up enough profit to start using my own money to buyand fix up.  I don't do it to make money , but to have the cars . even if it only for awhile


----------



## PreMier (Aug 28, 2004)

Thate awesome.  I am building up my truck.  It sucks because the type of stuff that I like to do, wont pay for itself like yours did.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2004)

That is so cool you do that GW.  You grew up in the muscle car era like I did.  I never really got into that, but at the end of the neighborhood where I lived there was a popular drag strip, illegal road dragging of course. Watching the tricked out cars was incredible.  Oh how times have changed.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> That is so cool you do that GW. You grew up in the muscle car era like I did. I never really got into that, but at the end of the neighborhood where I lived there was a popular drag strip, illegal road dragging of course. Watching the tricked out cars was incredible. Oh how times have changed.


Yeah , It's amazing they can get those little 4 & 6 cylinder cars of today to put out more HP than 426 hemi did back then!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Dead ,
> 
> Thanks,  The 70 lbs on skulls is on an ez bar. They are rough on my elbows though. Probably gonna look for an alternate exercise. Don'r want to end up like  JD with tennis elbow!
> I can do better on cheats !  Will give it a try tonight .  Time for my saturday night pizza and appetizer


I was hoping they weren???t 70lb DB???s lol.  I never like BB or EZ bar skulls, always do em DB style.  But I think I may have to get my elbow checked out b/c I have been having some pains in them.  My last power week I really kicked ass and I may have irritated something when doing tri???s.  I hurts when I use em pretty much on the inside portion of my elbow.  Not to much that I can???t manage anything and the pain has been going away a little but it still worries me.





			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> No workout today. Start my second time through with RepRange / Legs tomorrow though  Just finished my second time through with Power week. Overall it was better than the first time through. Hopefully everytime through will be better than the time before


It always is.  Each time you run through a cycle it seems to always get better and better, once you become very familiar with the entire routine it starts to move like a well oiled machine and things just happen heh.  I have pretty much memorized my entire 3 week cycle and weights so I am getting much more confident and am willing to experiment a little.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2004)

deadbolt said:
			
		

> My last power week I really kicked ass and I may have irritated something when doing tri???s. I hurts when I use em pretty much on the inside portion of my elbow. Not to much that I can???t manage anything and the pain has been going away a little but it still worries me.





			
				JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> What I have is actually "golfer's elbow".  Pretty much the same thing, just on the inside of arm instead of outside.


It should worry you DB... wished it had worried me more.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2004)

Anything I should do about it?  The pain is steadily going away but should I be doing something for it besides rest?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2004)

Rest it, and if it gives you more trouble, stop the skullcrushers.  I injured it, let it heal, injured it, let it heal, switched to DB's (which was better), then injured it... and then it started to bother me on ALL presses.  Then I hurt it really bad.  Point being, I kept trying to work thru the injury, and many times that works.  In this case, it finally went.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 29, 2004)

Jill,


This is the best I could do yesterday.
Cheat foods were :
Pizza ( canadian bacon,pepperoni,sausage,green peppers,onions, etc etc )
Mushrooms
Mac and cheese  
And last but not least  Oatmeal raisin cookies and a glass of milk  

Getting ready to go do legs in a few


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2004)

I approve....


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh, but wait...how *many* cookies??


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I approve....


Thanks Babe !
I aim to please  
They were 6 REALLY BIG cookies ! Had to break into 1/4's so I could dunk them !


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 29, 2004)

*REP RANGE / Legs Aug. 29, 2004*

*Leg extensions*
2 sets 150 x 10
Try 160 next time 

*Hack squats*
3 sets 155 x 12
Lost my grip while putting bar back on pins after first set so used straps on next two sets 

*Single legged squat*
3 sets 60 x 15
whoa ! My back foot shifted and almost slipped off the bench on rep 12 on last set. Scared me !! 
Weebles wobble but they don't fall down ! Just call me Mr. Weebles ! My legs were jell-o after these

*Lying leg curl*
90 x 8
90 x 7

*Stiff legged deadlift*
2 sets 155 x 10
Can't believe how mental these are for me. I have to REALLY concentrate to get my ass back where it belongs. Lose count sometimes ! LOL

*Single leg curls*
2 sets 30 x 12

*Notes:*
All weights used were an increase over last rep range /legs

*Todays Diet*
*Meal 1*
3 e.w. 1 w.e.
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein 
water
*meal 2*
16 oz protein shake
1 ww bread w/tbsp nat pb
water
*meal 3*
6 oz tuna
1/2 c brown rice
1/2 c blackeyed peas
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 5*
4 oz steak
1/2 c green beans
1/2 c peas
water
*meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
tbsp nat pb
water


----------



## Rissole (Aug 29, 2004)

Mr. Weebles, do you do your hack squats in your smith mach??

 To the w8 increases


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 29, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Mr. Weebles, do you do your hack squats in your smith mach??
> 
> To the w8 increases


 Nope, in the cage, holding barbell behind me.  The smith machine won't let me go low enough . HMMMMMMMM  guess i could make a platform to stand on


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 29, 2004)

Congrats on the weights going up.  How are you likeing those sldl's?  They are a pain to get use to but once you get the form down the weight just piles on.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 29, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Congrats on the weights going up. How are you likeing those sldl's? They are a pain to get use to but once you get the form down the weight just piles on.


Thats what I'm hoping for . Right now just concentrating on form until it becomes as natural as most other lifts then I'll go for more weight.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 29, 2004)

> nd last but not least Oatmeal raisin cookies and a glass of milk



OH MY!!!  I could go for some of those right now!!  


INCREDIBLE leggies Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 29, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> OH MY!!!  I could go for some of those right now!!
> 
> 
> INCREDIBLE leggies Gary!


They were good !  Not as good as oatmeal/raisin/walnut cookies but they hit the spot ! 

Thanks Jen !   I like you new avi too !


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Jen !   I like you new avi too !


O yea!  One hot mama


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 30, 2004)

*rep range/ chest -shoulders  Aug.30, 2004*

*Incline bench*
2 sets 195 x 8
195 x 6

*Flat bench*
195 x 10 
195 x 9
195 x 8

*Db flyes*
2 sets 45 x 12

*standing single arm db press*
2 sets 50 x 7

*Seated bent db laterals*
3 sets 45 x 10

*cable side lateral*
15 x 12
15 x 11

*Notes:*
All weights used were an increase over last RR/c-s
3 min RI's on bench presses
2 min ri's everything else

*Todays Diet*
*meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/ protein
3 e.w. 1 w.e. 
water
*Meal 2*
16 oz protein shake
1 ww bread w/tbsp nat pb
water
*Meal 3*
6 oz salmon patty
1/2 c kidney beans
1 ww bread
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 5 *
6 oz chicken
1/2 c green beans
1/2 c kidney beans 
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
1 tbsp nat pb 
water


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 30, 2004)

Lookin good brotha!  

OO a little slamon patty..haven't had that in a while i may have to go otu and get some now...I miss fish heh.

How do you like those standing DB presses?  Any problems with the back or shoulders?  I find many people asking me that in the gym b/c I'm the only person who does them and I never experince any problems...just wondering if you do.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 30, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Lookin good brotha!
> 
> OO a little slamon patty..haven't had that in a while i may have to go otu and get some now...I miss fish heh.
> 
> How do you like those standing DB presses? Any problems with the back or shoulders? I find many people asking me that in the gym b/c I'm the only person who does them and I never experince any problems...just wondering if you do.


No problems,  so far.  I like them, definetly gets a good workout !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice inclines Gary  .


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 30, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice inclines Gary  .


Thanks JD!  200 is my best so I'm almost there .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2004)

Have I ever mentioned how I love to do BB inclines.  Probably my fav BB movement.  It is hard on my shoulders though, and that area I don't even want to mention right now .


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 31, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Have I ever mentioned how I love to do BB inclines. Probably my fav BB movement. It is hard on my shoulders though, and that area I don't even want to mention right now .


JD,
I think i recall you mentioning it in your journal .


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 31, 2004)

*Rep range / abs-calves  Aug. 31, 2004*

*Kneeling cable crunches*
3 sets 115 x 15

*Lying knee raises*
3 sets 25 x 15
try 30 next time

*Seated calf raises*
3 sets 170 x 15
These were an increase over last rr/abs-calves
try 175 next time 

*Standing calf raises*
3 sets 230 x 15
these were an increase 
Try 240 next time

*Notes: *
Tonight will be first cardio in about 20 weeks ! 30 minutes

*Today's Diet*
*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
1 c cott cheese
water
*Meal 2*
16 oz protein shake 
1 ww bread w/tbsp nat pb
water
*Meal 3*
6oz chicken
1/2 c brown rice
1/2 c kidney beans
water
*Meal 4 *
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 5*
6 oz salmon patty
1/2 c green beans
1 c brocolli
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
tbsp nat pb
water


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey Gary, how's the day today?


All I have to say about your workout today is OUCH    

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 31, 2004)

Ahhh w8'd ab execises  Love the next day pain hey Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks guys !  I really like working abs with weights.  Can't wait to see whats hiding under there


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 31, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I really like working abs with weights.


   If your use to working without weights for abs they really kick em into overdrive.  I never use to use weighted ab excercises but for a while now I have and they have just been exploding in size.  I can see them growing and getting stronger its awsome.



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Ahhh w8'd ab execises  Love the next day pain hey Gary



Ever tried my shock session of abs?  Every set to 15 to complete failure.  OUCH is all I can say for the next day or two.  I love them!


----------



## jfrance (Aug 31, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks guys !  I really like working abs with weights.  Can't wait to see whats hiding under there




The only problem with working abs so hard 1 day, is the next day.   I hate it when someone makes me laugh when my abs are sore!

 

Hi Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 31, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> The only problem with working abs so hard 1 day, is the next day. I hate it when someone makes me laugh when my abs are sore!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gary


Hey Jamie , 
That use to be true for me too but about 2 weeks ago I started taking Cytomax while working out and I don't get the DOMS like I use to


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Still no DOMS?!? Great. I'm getting it horrible in my legs and calves lately


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Still no DOMS?!? Great. I'm getting it horrible in my legs and calves lately


No , it's amazing !  After the 1 legged squats I figured I'd get it but I didn't. If I didn't get doing those i don't think anything will cause it !  They are killer !

What have you been up to Rock ?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 31, 2004)

Oh a terrible thing happened today . I didn't do my first cardio session tonight  

After I got home from work, i ate supper , made me a shake for later and took it with me down  to the shop. Spent the last 4 hours detailling a Town Car. My arms are tired . Guess I'll have to weight until Thursday to start cardio. It's bed time


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

A lincoln towncar?  Or like a RR?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> A lincoln towncar? Or like a RR?


Lincoln


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

I love the new ones.  Rode in one to a wedding the other day.. WOW.  It was my buddies moms car.  I wish that I could be driven in that thing everywhere


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I love the new ones. Rode in one to a wedding the other day.. WOW. It was my buddies moms car. I wish that I could be driven in that thing everywhere


Yup ,they do ride nice


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Even though your dieting, is prrs meeting your expectations?

Damn, your leg is hella cut up.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

You said it PreM


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Even though your dieting, is prrs meeting your expectations?
> 
> Damn, your leg is hella cut up.


Hmmmmmmmmm , never really thought about what I expected from it. It definetly is a lot more exhausting than what I was doing. But then that could be because I wasn't giving my old routine as much effort who knows.
I am thinking I am going to have to do another 9 weeks to be able to say if it is really working for me. Like I've said before sometimes I don't feel like I'm getting enough volume. 

i guess the tape measure will have to decide whether or not p/rr/s is working for me.

You thinking of trying it when you get back to the gym ? Haven't heard much about the TP routine you were doing. Did everyone finish it ? what was the overall results ?

Thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You said it PreM


what did he say ?   

Hey Riss, you're looking good man !


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

He said "damn, your leg is hella cut up " 

Thanks G, i'm finally getting to near what i first wanted when i started training 2 years ago 
You start putting muscle on and like it, so you bulk and try to get more but the best is when you look awesome. You can actually clearly see what all the hard work has been about


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> He said "damn, your leg is hella cut up "
> 
> Thanks G, i'm finally getting to near what i first wanted when i started training 2 years ago
> You start putting muscle on and like it, so you bulk and try to get more but the best is when you look awesome. You can actually clearly see what all the hard work has been about


I'm a long way away from that!  I put on muscle and fat, take off muscle but keep the fat!! LOL


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm a long way away from that!  I put on muscle and fat, take off muscle but keep the fat!! LOL


 You crack me up


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 1, 2004)

*Rep Range Back   Sept. 1 2004*

*CG weighted chins*
40 x 8 
40 x 7
these were an increase in weight and reps

*Wg seated cable row*
2 x 175 

*Seated 1 arm cable rows*
2 sets 80 x 12
these were an increase

*Pullover*
2 sets 45 x 15
These were an increase

*Todays Diet*
*Meal 1 *
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
1 c cott cheese
water
*meal 2*
16 oz protein shake
1 ww bread w/tbsp Nat pb
water
*Meal 3*
6 oz tuna 
1/2 c brown rice
1/2 c kidney beans
water
*Meal 4 *
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 5 *
8 oz chicken
salad
1 c brocolii
tea
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
1 tbsp nat pb
water


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

The people at Avant are running TP-PT.  I think its the hardest program out there.  Pure hell IMO.  

Me run prrs?  Your kidding right?  I would never run prrs.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The people at Avant are running TP-PT. I think its the hardest program out there. Pure hell IMO.
> 
> Me run prrs? Your kidding right? I would never run prrs.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

Damn Gary, Every time you lift you're gettin new pb's  to you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2004)

What Riss said.... Old PR's are dropping like flies! Good job.  Every time I look at pics of you and Riss, it makes me want to diet down.  But I think I'm more like Rock.... Gain muscle and fat on a bulk, cut and then lose strength, fat AND most of the muscle .


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> What Riss said.... Old PR's are dropping like flies! Good job.  Every time I look at pics of you and Riss, it makes me want to diet down.  But I think I'm more like Rock.... Gain muscle and fat on a bulk, cut and then lose strength, fat AND most of the muscle .


Maybe you need to talk to Gopro about how your eating too JD 
I don't think i ever wanna be flabby again


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2004)

I haven't tried a cut to get to a low BF in quite awhile, and my mistake was not in the macro's, but not consuming enough calories.  That was a few years ago.  Now that I think about it, I did do a very successful cut my last try.  I had quit working out for a couple of years and ballooned up to 242 lbs at over 30% bf.  Started working out again and utilized a fairly high calorie, moderate carb, high protein diet and lost around 45 lbs of fat, and gained 25 lbs of lean mass...  I stopped once I got to around 15% bf.  Should have continued.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Damn Gary, Every time you lift you're gettin new pb's  to you


Riss, JD,
never thought about it but I guess it's kind of misleading.  Those increases aren't all PB's just increases over what I did the last time I did that workout.  But I have had a few in the past 4-5 weeks.

JD , jump on the cut wagon !     Rock will be cutting soon too.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Riss, JD,
> JD , jump on the cut wagon !


Never lol bulkin is the way to be for me!    Or atleast until I get as big as some of you guys.

Yea Gary definate congrats on all the new PR's!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

*


			
				gwcaton said:
			
		


			Rock will be cutting soon too.
		
Click to expand...

*LOL!! You know me pretty well don't you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> JD , jump on the cut wagon !     Rock will be cutting soon too.


Since I haven't been working upper body, I feel like the incredible shrinking man .  A cut wouldn't be a good idea right now .  Hopefully I'll be back on track soon....


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2004)

I like your leggie avi.... Its sooooo tanned. Do you tan in a tanning bed or outside?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I like your leggie avi.... Its sooooo tanned. Do you tan in a tanning bed or outside?


Looks a little shaved too maybe? Hmmmm......


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Sep 2, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Never lol bulkin is the way to be for me!  Or atleast until I get as big as some of you guys.
> 
> Yea Gary definate congrats on all the new PR's!


thanks DB


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL!! You know me pretty well don't you


Well you're going to do a comp so I just figured you would .


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Since I haven't been working upper body, I feel like the incredible shrinking man . A cut wouldn't be a good idea right now . Hopefully I'll be back on track soon....


real soon !


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 2, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I like your leggie avi.... Its sooooo tanned. Do you tan in a tanning bed or outside?


Thanks Jill !
I was tanning in a bed but quit shortly after that pic was taken. I just use it to get started and if it last all summer fine if not no biggie.Right now its pretty faded and if i go out in the sun I end up with a farmers tan.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looks a little shaved too maybe? Hmmmm......


Why yes it is . Can't see what little muscle I have if it's covered with hair


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Did you shave or wax. Can't call yourself a man till you wax them, LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Did you shave or wax. Can't call yourself a man till you wax them, LOL


No wax for me. Just call me Boy .


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

So how often do you have to shave it then?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 2, 2004)

*rep range  Abs/calves  Sept. 2 , 2004*

*Kneeling cable crunches*
3 sets 115 x 15

*Lying knee raises *
30 x 15 
2 set 35 x 15
Increased over last wo

*Seated calf raises*
3 sets of 175 x 15
Increase over last wo try 185 next time

*Standing calf raises*
3 sets 245 x 15
Increase over last time . Try 265 next time

*Notes: *Was feeling strong on calves today, could of gone heavier

*Todays Diet*
*Meal 1 *
1/2 cup oatmeal w/protein
3.e.w 1 w.e.
water
*meal 2 *
16 oz protein shake
1 ww bread w/tbsp nat pb
water
*Meal 3*
6 oz tuna 
1/2 swet potato
1/2 c kidney beans
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake 
2 oatmeal raisin cookies 
water
*Meal 5*
6 oz chicken
1/2 c green beans
1/2 c peas
water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
water
tbsp nat pb


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So how often do you have to shave it then?


Not very, just when I feel like taking pics. Can't remember the last time i really shaved .  Don't tell anybody but my wife loves to "de-hair" me with one of those little personal groomers  you see advertised on TV.

You aint a man until you 've had that done to you ! Full body!!!! And I mean full body !!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Like the Epilady!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Like the Epilady!!!!


No Way !!!!  Isn't that the one that yanks the hair out ?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 2, 2004)

Finally got to do my first cardio session tonight    Now i remember what I miss about cardio............................................. NOTHING !!!!!!!!   except the fat loss  

30 minutes.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Finally got to do my first cardio session tonight    Now i remember what I miss about cardio............................................. NOTHING !!!!!!!!   except the fat loss
> 
> 30 minutes.


Congrats bro...don't worry once you get started and into the rythm it because an easy thing.  Just by habbit it gets done.  I actually did cardio the other day...on leg day non the less!  I was waiting for the owner of my gym to come back b/c I was watching the place for him so started reading a magazine...while cooling down on the bike.  Before Ii knew it the mag was soaked and my clothes were dripping, I looked at the bike and 9 miles later I realized I was pedling lol.  

Tomorrow I think I'll go in before class and do some with my abs.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 3, 2004)

> Meal 4
> 16 oz protein shake
> 2 oatmeal raisin cookies



 MMMMMMmmm... tisk tisk  lol 

cardio eh?  time for sprints maybe?!?!?  

Have a GREAT long weekend Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 3, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> MMMMMMmmm... tisk tisk  lol
> 
> cardio eh?  time for sprints maybe?!?!?
> 
> Have a GREAT long weekend Gary!


Morning Jen !  
You have a great weekend too !


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 3, 2004)

*Rep Range  Arms   Sept. 3, 2004*

*Alt Db curl*
2 sets 50 x 8

*Cable curl*
2 sets 65 x 10
try 70 next time

*Concentration curl*
2 sets 30 x 12

*weighted dips*
3 sets 40 x 8

*Pushdowns*
2 sets 70 x 10
Try 75 next time

*Kickbacks*
2 sets 35 x 12

*Notes:*
All sets were an increase over last time did this wo , except the kickbacks .

*Today's Diet*
*Meal 1*
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
1 c cott cheese
water
*Meal 2*
16 oz protein shake
1 ww bread w/tbsp w/Nat pb
water
*Meal 3*
4 oz lean beef 
1/2 c blackeyed peas
1/2 sweet potato
water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 5*
6 oz tuna
1/2 c green beans
1/2 c spinach  
water
*Meal 6*
1 c cott cheese
1 tbsp nat pb
lettuces salad
water


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Gary.  What does your protein shakes consist of?  Whey protein and water?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 3, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Gary. What does your protein shakes consist of? Whey protein and water?


YUCK !!!!  Tried it that way a few times . I allow myself the luxury of nonfat milk and whey .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2004)

Yeah I know what you mean.... I try to stick with water, but about every few shakes I use skim milk.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow am I weird or something?  I actually like my shakes better in water, maybe b/c the milk just kills me.  I can drink milk straight up but mixed with a shake I prefere water and a packet of splenda.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I always use water and splenda too! Like it.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 3, 2004)

I'd like to have them with water but just can't stand the taste. I'd rather just eat the powder.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Maybe your not using the right Protein


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'd like to have them with water but just can't stand the taste. I'd rather just eat the powder.


I use to be like that but then I just forced myself to drink it with water, and in a few days I loved it.  I can no longer take the milk, not even non fat.  plus the sugars kill me!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2004)

What type of whey do you use gary?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 3, 2004)

HMMMMMMMM  good question . I get it from Vitamin world , i think its precision engineered or something like that


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2004)

Hmm maybe if you would like to cut the milk out you could switch brnads.  ON is pretty good and Labrada's pro V60 is awsome.<<<<no sugar needed just straight up is good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I agree with ON! Haven't tried the others. But try it Gary, that's what, 12g of sugar you could cut out per serving!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 3, 2004)

Good ideas guys , i just bought a 5 lb jug wednesdsay though so next time I'll check and see if they have those . if not I'll just have to order some .


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Order through Bulknutrition. You'll save money and get good service


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 4, 2004)

*W/M/E  Sept. 4, 2004*

Well todays weigh/measure/evaluate wasn't anything spectacular but ....
in 5 weeks I have lost 5 lbs.  I am trying for 1-2 lbs per week, no more.

Body measurements have stayed the same except the waist which has dropped half an inch. Yeah !! 

BF measurements have stayed the same for the past 3 weeks .... hmmmm. But i swear I am seeing more definition in the abs . 

Started cardio last week but only got 1 session instead of the 3-4 I had planned on.  This week *will* be better !

Have a great Labor Day !


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey, I that's great progress buddy! 1/2 an inch off the waist! My wife would be happy if I did that LOL


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey Gary,


Hadn't been reading much lately so, I just wanted to pass by and say hello before the electricity goes out here.... 

Either way, have a great day


----------



## PreMier (Sep 4, 2004)

Great news on the loss!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 4, 2004)

Awsome gary, thats some great progress congrats!    Damn 1/2 inch would be nice right now lol.  Don't sweat that cardio man, next week is a new week, once ya get into the rythm it will be well ummmm hmmm whole wheat bread? aww hell I'll say it CAKE!    

What type of cardio do you plan on doing?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, I that's great progress buddy! 1/2 an inch off the waist! My wife would be happy if I did that LOL


thanks Rock ,
Make a custom made tape measure and have her measure your waist ! Don't let her use it on any "other" body parts though.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary,
> 
> 
> Hadn't been reading much lately so, I just wanted to pass by and say hello before the electricity goes out here....
> ...


Hey Tony ! 

How are things down your way ? Getting any liquid sunshine ?  Take care man !


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Great news on the loss!


Thanks Jake ! 
Got to be getting close to time for you to be back in the gym isn't it ?   A couple weeks or so ?
Looking forward to seeing your journal active again and the PB's piling up


----------



## PreMier (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Gary.  Yea its getting close.. I can feel it in me bones   A week or so longer.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 4, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome gary, thats some great progress congrats!  Damn 1/2 inch would be nice right now lol. Don't sweat that cardio man, next week is a new week, once ya get into the rythm it will be well ummmm hmmm whole wheat bread? aww hell I'll say it CAKE!
> 
> What type of cardio do you plan on doing?


Thanks DB  ! 

I'm just doing regular stationary bike until the bod catches on to that then I'll make it HIIT.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks DB  !
> 
> I'm just doing regular stationary bike until the bod catches on to that then I'll make it HIIT.


   I was gonna gonna tell ya to just do HIIT, so much better and less time consuming.  Especially if you don't like cardio I'd say do it.  I love the eliptical the best, nothing beats it in my book.


----------



## katie64 (Sep 4, 2004)

Just wanted to stop by and say Hello.......  I miss you all.......


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 4, 2004)

katie64 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to stop by and say Hello.......  I miss you all.......


Hi Sweetie !!!  
Sure wish you were around more often .  What have ya been up to ?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey man, how do you feel overall about P/RR/S at this point?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 5, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hey man, how do you feel overall about P/RR/S at this point?


Mike ,

It's  still up in the air for me.  I think I am going to give it another 9 weeks after I finish this 9. Just starting my 2nd shock week.
Pluses are that I had tried some exercises that I probably would never of used and some training like super sets and drop sets . If nothing else I have learned some things to use if/when I start making up my own wo's again.

Definetly worth trying or you will never know what it could do for you since , like you said there seem to be several getting great results.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 5, 2004)

*SHOCK~~~~ legs  Sept. 5, 2004*

*Leg extensions...Front Squats - ss*
160 x 10 ..............160 x 8
160 x 10 ..............160 x 10
ouch ! My head hurt after the last rep on front squats ! Almost like brain freeze!

*Leg Press........ Leg extensions - ss*
320 x 10 .......... 115 x 10
350 x 10 .......... 115 x 10
need to increase the leg extensions next time

*Lunges - ds*
20 x 10
10 x 10

*SLDL ..... lying leg curls - ss*
135 x 10 .. 90 x 9
175 x 10 .. 80 x 9
wohoo ! Up 50 lbs on the SLDL's from last time!

*Single leg curls*
30 x 10
25 x 10

*Notes:*
All exercises done with increased weight over last shock week/legs.
Hot in the gym this morning , over 80 F. Usually 70 or less. Guess thats what happens when you sleep late and train 3-4 hrs later than usual .

*Todays Diet*
*Meal 1 *
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
3 e.w. 1 w.e.
water
*Meal 2 *
16 oz protein shake
1 ww bread w/tbsp nat pb
water
*Meal 3*
6 oz chicken
lettuce/veggie salad
1 ww bread
tea
*Meal 4 *
4 oz steak
1/2 c green beans
1/2 c peas
water
*meal 5*
16 oz protein shake
water
*Meal 6*
1c cott cheese
salad
water


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hey man, how do you feel overall about P/RR/S at this point?


Heya bro where you been hiding lately?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 6, 2004)

*Shock  abs/calves  Sept. 6, 2004*

Usually this is chest/shoulders day but I woke up this morning and I couldn't turn my head to the right without pain and my right trap/shoulder was hurting. My wife must of beat me in her sleep.  So went for abs/calves instead

*Seated cable crunches ... Lying knee raises - ss*
3 sets 100 x 15..................... 35 x 15
These were an increase from last shock/abs wo

*Kneeling cable crunches - ds*
120, 105,90 x 10

*Seated calf raises .... standing calf raises - ss*
3 sets 175 x 15 ............ 265 x 15
these were and increase from last shock/calves wo
up 25 and 50 lbs !  Still think I can go higher on seated.

*single leg calf raises - ds*
95, 75 , 65 x 10
these were an increase over last shock/calves

*Today's Diet*
*Meal 1*
3 e.w.  1 w.e.
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
water
*Meal 2*


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Hun!!  Missed you!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Sweetie !  

Missed you too !   Glad you are back .  I bet it was beautiful there .


----------



## Paynne (Sep 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Usually this is chest/shoulders day but I woke up this morning and I couldn't turn my head to the right without pain and my right trap/shoulder was hurting. My wife must of beat me in her sleep.  So went for abs/calves instead



That's me all the time.  I went to a chiro for a while and he said that most 80 yr old men can turn their heads more than I can   I think it's the way I sleep on my side.  And I'm sure using this stupid computer all day doesn't help.  Tell the wife that massages will help a lot


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 7, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> That's me all the time. I went to a chiro for a while and he said that most 80 yr old men can turn their heads more than I can  I think it's the way I sleep on my side. And I'm sure using this stupid computer all day doesn't help. Tell the wife that massages will help a lot


Hey stranger  

I hear ya and I did get a massage   Felt good .  Felt good this morning and did my chest / shoulder wo. 

You are working way too much !


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 7, 2004)

*Shock-  Chest/delts Sept. 7, 2004*

*Cable crossover..Incline bench - ss*
40 x 10...................175 x 9
40 x 10...................175 x 8

*Incline flyes ........Dips - ss*
45 x 10 ................ 20 x 10
Increase flyes next time to 50

*Seated Press - DS*
140 , 115, 105 x 8

*Seated side lateral .. Seated db press ( palms in ) - ss*
25 x 8 ........................40 x 8
25 x 9 ........................40 x 10

*Low cable row to neck ..... WG upright rows - ss*
2 sets 90 x 10.....................80 x 10

*Cable front raises - DS*
30 , 25, 20 x 8

*30 min. cardio in P.M.*

*Notes: *
All exercises were an increase over last shock-chest/delts

*Today's Diet*
*Since my diet is basically the same every week I won't post it anymore unless there is a change made. *


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

Nice increases buddy!  How's it going?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Nice increases buddy! How's it going?


Thanks Velvet !  It's going prety good . Your training/diet seem to be coming along nicely.  You look great ! 

How much longer 'til your comp ?


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 8, 2004)

Great job Gary. Had to stop by and say hi and give you those words of encouragement.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Great job Gary. Had to stop by and say hi and give you those words of encouragement.


Hey Matthew  
I was just thinking "Where the hell is Im Trying ?" and poof there you were !  still tossing the iron ariound ?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 8, 2004)

Good Morning Gary!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 8, 2004)

*Shock/ back Sept. 8, 2004*

*Pullovers................... Wg Pulldowns - ss*
2 sets 55 x 10 ............... 140 x 10
These were an increase over last shock/back
need to go heavier on pullovers

*Stiff arm pulldowns .... Rev grip benmt row - ss*
65 x 10 .........................125 x 10
65 x 10 .........................135 x 10
S.A.'s were an increase over last time
Weight on rows was lighter but form was much better and worked the muscles better.

*Cg pulley rows - ds*
220 , 205 , 190 x 8
an increase over last time 

*30 min. cardio in P.m.*


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

Do you train the am or pm? Before or after work?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Do you train the am or pm? Before or after work?


I am usually out in the gym by 6 am Mon -Fri, on sunday it might be as late a 9 am.  I get it done before going to work then the rest of the day is pretty much open. Just started cardio so I do it in the evening


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 8, 2004)

Shock workouts are looking solid man. Keep it up. 

Are you getting pretty sore so far from the shock sessions?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 8, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Shock workouts are looking solid man. Keep it up.
> 
> Are you getting pretty sore so far from the shock sessions?


Thanks Mike ,
Well, I have to admit when I first started I was sore everyday, but after the first 3 weeks I started Cytomax And I don't get sore anymore whether its shock , power or rep range.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 8, 2004)

Geez you never get sore at all anymore??  Maybe I should take what you are taking...  Cytomax ?   I am almost always sore after a wo.  My calves are so sore and tight now when I take my heels off after work I can hardly walk.   

I also need to do some cardio, I think I am going to take a kick boxing class at my new gym.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Geez you never get sore at all anymore?? Maybe I should take what you are taking... Cytomax ? I am almost always sore after a wo. My calves are so sore and tight now when I take my heels off after work I can hardly walk.
> 
> I also need to do some cardio, I think I am going to take a kick boxing class at my new gym.


Hi Cyndi  

Well it sounds too good to be true but The first 3 weeks I did P/RR/S after I did legs I walked like frankenstien foe sevral days afterwards, If i did chest it was sore to the touch for days .

When I started Cytomax it was on power/ legs . I increased my squats by 50 lbs that day and knew if I didn't get sore from that it had to be working. It worked ! 

Rock is using something similar I think ...ICE ? I think Tony uses ICE also.

Hey buy a small can and try it the worse that will happen is you are out $15. 

Let me know if it works for you if you try it.

A kickboxing class would be cool !  I took Karate back before you were even born. It was fun , I took it mainly for exercise. Never tested for belts or anything.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, I'm using ICE. The only think really sore after w/o now is lower back and that just keeps locking up on me LOL


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

Good morning Gary     What's your w/o today?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 9, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Gary  What's your w/o today?


Hi Velvet  

I did abs / calves this morning . I checked out your wo. If i understand it correctly that must of been a killer !


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi Gary!

I am going to do gluts and abs today...   and I am definitely gonna try that cytomax or ice stuff!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 9, 2004)

Isn't Cytomax a carb drink?  I'm using ICE, it's a bcaa product. Is there another ICE?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 9, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Isn't Cytomax a carb drink? I'm using ICE, it's a bcaa product. Is there another ICE?


You are right Paynne.  Just one ICE as far as I know. 

But the Cytomax is about a third the cost and is working for me


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 9, 2004)

*Shock - abs/calves  Sept. 9, 2004*

*Seated cable crunches ... Lying Knee raises -ss*
3 sets 115 x 15 ................ 35 x 15
Cable crunches were an increase over last wo

*Kneeling cable crunches- ds*
120 , 105 , 90 x 10

*seated calf raises.. standing calf raises - ss*
3 sets 185 x 15 ......... 265 x 15
seated raises were an increase over last wo

*Single leg calf raises - ds*
95, 75, 65 x 10


----------



## Paynne (Sep 9, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You are right Paynne. Just one ICE as far as I know.
> 
> But the Cytomax is about a third the cost and is working for me


Oh.  In that case ICE doesn't work at all for that because I'm sore all over  Nice wo as usual


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2004)

You guys are lucky... can't take anything here in Oz, almost everything is illegal....
I think i'm lucky i can take creatine  (always sore...  )


----------



## Velvet (Sep 10, 2004)

Good morning Gary


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2004)

OK today I need something!! ADVIL maybe!  I am so sore EVERYWHERE!!  My back, butt, calves, hammies, tris, shoulders all HURT!!    It's funny when I do deadlifts my tris hurt the next day.   

Thank God today is a rest day... tommorow is SHOCK chest and bis!!    

Have a great weekend Hottie pants!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> OK today I need something!! ADVIL maybe! I am so sore EVERYWHERE!! My back, butt, calves, hammies, tris, shoulders all HURT!!  It's funny when I do deadlifts my tris hurt the next day.
> 
> Thank God today is a rest day... tommorow is SHOCK chest and bis!!
> 
> Have a great weekend Hottie pants!!


Better get that Cytomax quick !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

*Shock/ Arms  Sept. 10, 2004*

*Ez bar curls ... Cg chins-ss*
2 sets 65 x 10 ......BW x 10
Increase over last time on curls , can still go heavier on curls . Need to add weight to chins next time

*Preacher curl ... Rev curl - ss*
60 x 10 .............. 45 x 10
60 x 8 ................ 45 x 10
Increased reps on preacher curl over last time
need to increase wt. on rev curls

*1 arm cable curls - ds*
20, 15 x 10
Need to increase these next time even if its only 2.5 lbs

*Push downs ....... Cg bench press - ss*
70 x 10 ................ 180 x 10
70 x 10 ................ 180 x 8
Increased over last time. Can go heavier on pushdowns 

*Rev pressdowns ....... Incline overhead ext. - ss*
2 sets 55 x 10 ............ 50 x 10
Rev pressdowns were an increase over last time
Think I'll switch to dumbells on the triceps extensions next time

*Weighted bench dips - ds*
70 , 45 x 10
wohoo, 25 & 10 lb increase on these. I'm sure i can go heavier but still not use to doing them. 

*Notes:*
Tomorrow is w/m/e day !   I don't care what the calipers/tape measure/scale  say I know my abs are becoming more visible .  I can't wait to get back to were i was as far as BF % I miss what little abs I had


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2004)

I think I'm ready to join you with those 6:00 AM workouts... Shame you are half a country away .


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2004)

abbdict.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> abbdict.


 Took me a minute to figure out what the heck you were getting at !


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I think I'm ready to join you with those 6:00 AM workouts... Shame you are half a country away .


SO I read ! Congrats  !


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 11, 2004)

*w/m/e/ Sept. 11, 2004*

HMMMMM  ...... Down 3 more lbs(182)  but body measurements stayed the same and so did BF readings.
Hmmmm.. what to do , what to do ? Probably stay where i am diet-wise and make sure I don't miss any cardio this week ( still not back into the habit ) then see what next week brings.

Have a great weekend peeps !


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice job on the 3lbs, I should give you some of my pounds to get rid of, seeings that you know how to get the job done.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Nice job on the 3lbs, I should give you some of my pounds to get rid of, seeings that you know how to get the job done.


Morning Jill  

If you didn't live half a world away I'd be more than happy to help you out


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2004)

Hows your weekend been going Gary?  Awesome about the weight loss


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hows your weekend been going Gary? Awesome about the weight loss


Thanks.

Well the local fair is over !!!! it is 3 days of partying (not for me , for the rest of the world ) Car show seems to get smaller every year and its the same cars everytime   hmmmm there is free beer for the entrants , maybe they need a new gimmick . LOL 
Today is Power/Leg day   wonder how much weight I'll try for squats today? Think I'll try 1 leg leg presses today too. But first i must finish reading journals and drinking coffee !!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2004)

* I LOVE THE NEW AVI!!!!!!!!  *    Back poses are my fav.










If you werent married......


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

Shock arms workout looks solid man, good work. Are you almost finished with the P/RR/S cycle? How many have you gone through now? Everything is looking good bro. 

New avatar looks great, delts and lats look outstanding.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 12, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> *I LOVE THE NEW AVI!!!!!!!! *   Back poses are my fav.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll remember that !   Jill!!!!!!  Sweetheart, you bring a smile to this old mans face everythime you visit


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 12, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Shock arms workout looks solid man, good work. Are you almost finished with the P/RR/S cycle? How many have you gone through now? Everything is looking good bro.
> 
> New avatar looks great, delts and lats look outstanding.


Mike, 
Thanks ! I have this week and  then a Rep range and another shock week and i will have finished my first 9 week cycle.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 12, 2004)

*Power/ Legs  Sept. 12, 2004*

*Squats*
360 x 6
380 x 6
400 x 6
Increase over last power /legs

*1 leg~leg presses*
180 x 4
160 x 6 
160 x 6
First time doing these

*Single leg extensions*
2 sets of 70 x 6

*Lying leg curls*
3 sets 100 x 6
increase over last power/legs

*Stiff legged deadlift*
195 x 6
215 x6
235 x 4 bad form
HEY at least I did them ! Last power/legs wo I didn't have the energy/strength to even get the bar started

*Notes:*
Good wo ! Made it all the way through it this time ! Oh and before anybody gets too excited I'll refresh your memories... I use a squat machine for squats so the 400 lbs isn't really that impressive ( even though I could of done more. But thats all I could get on the bar because of the weight plates I have .) But it sure helps me mentally. I don't worry about my back much because I can concentrate totally on my form and with my back and my families history of bad backs thats important to me. When I was 22-23 years old I wasn't hired for a job because of my back. 

4Min RI"S


----------



## PreMier (Sep 12, 2004)

Wow, thats some weight either way. 

And what do you mean your _first_ 9 week cycle?  lol


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow, thats some weight either way.
> 
> And what do you mean your _first_ 9 week cycle? lol


Boy , can't put anything past you ! I might do another but haven't decided 100%. And if I do it may be later instead of right after i finish this one . Gotta keep things fresh to some extent ! 

You'll be doing an new jornal when you comeback ? or pick up where you left of in your old ?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 12, 2004)

No, the old one is dead/locked.  I will have a new journal.  I think I will wait another week to start it though.  Will be starting a nupper/lower 3 day a week routine.

No sneaking stuff past me, because well.. I have a lot of time and I actually read every post


----------



## Paynne (Sep 12, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *1 leg~leg presses*
> 180 x 4
> 160 x 6
> 160 x 6
> First time doing these



I KNOW those bastards hurt.  Good job my man


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Awesome w/o buddy and great AVI! Now is there a reason that you decided to do one leg press on your Power Week? Is it lack of plates?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

> Squats
> 360 x 6
> 380 x 6
> 400 x 6


Woah, 400 for 6?  

I had no idea that you could squat like this man! I am completely motivated to catch up to you now, bro. Have your legs always overpowered your upper body? I can't imagine squatting 400 for 6, that just nuts. Good work, though, bud. 

BTW, how deep were you going?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2004)

Nice avi Gary...


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 12, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I KNOW those bastards hurt. Good job my man


Thanks Paynne.  How's it going ?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o buddy and great AVI! Now is there a reason that you decided to do one leg press on your Power Week? Is it lack of plates?


Rock , Thanks man ! 
Thats it bud ! I need to get my butt over to my nephews and buy that 300 lb Oly set from him but haven't done it yet . How's your weekend been ?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 12, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Woah, 400 for 6?
> 
> I had no idea that you could squat like this man! I am completely motivated to catch up to you now, bro. Have your legs always overpowered your upper body? I can't imagine squatting 400 for 6, that just nuts. Good work, though, bud.
> 
> BTW, how deep were you going?


Mike, 
LOL, Just started doing the heavier weights for squats when started P/RR/S actually. I go parallel definetly and sneak in a few below as i go .


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Working this weekend, but not too bad. 12hours on Mids. How's about you?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 12, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice avi Gary...


Hey JD ! 

Thanks!  What's up in your world ? Started practicing getting up early to wo ? LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Working this weekend, but not too bad. 12hours on Mids. How's about you?


Winding down ! Just got back from the big city. went to go to the mall where my Vitamin world is and when I got there they were closing ! about 3 hours early  

So i was forced to go to GNC to get my Cytomax. Got lucky , it was on sale. Still cost me a couple more bucks than at Vitamin world though. Stopped at Play it again sports and picked up another cable curl attachment. 

Now I'm kicking back in the recliner and surfing the net !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What's up in your world ? Started practicing getting up early to wo ? LOL


You got it!  It's going to be weird to eat breakfast first thing then hit the gym.  Doing my first dry run today  .


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 13, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You got it! It's going to be weird to eat breakfast first thing then hit the gym. Doing my first dry run today  .


 

I don't go in until 9 today so I got to sleep in !  Got up at 6:30 instead of 5:30


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 13, 2004)

Dang Gary, I need to look in here more often. You are kicking some serious a$$!! In a couple of weeks I'll get back into the swing of things with a journal. Softball is over mid november and I'll be back in hard core  Gonna build some home made equipment. Mainly a squat rack. Need to buy a MIG welder so I can do it. Well keep up the hard work buddy!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Dang Gary, I need to look in here more often. You are kicking some serious a$$!! In a couple of weeks I'll get back into the swing of things with a journal. Softball is over mid november and I'll be back in hard core  Gonna build some home made equipment. Mainly a squat rack. Need to buy a MIG welder so I can do it. Well keep up the hard work buddy!!


Hey Matthew  

Thanks for stopping in .  Mid-November !  Thats a long season .


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 13, 2004)

No its still too short. We should be able to play year around since I live in California!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Gary!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

Good morning Gary     That's a hot avi!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Cyndi , Hi Velvet


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 13, 2004)

*Power- Chest/Delts  Sept. 13, 2004*

*Bench press*
3 sets 230 x 6
An increase over last power wo

*Incline bench press*
3 sets  195 x 6
Increase in reps over last time

*Weighted dips*
3 set s45 x 6
An increase over last wo

*Seated press*
3 sets 150 x 6
An increase in weight and reps over last wo

*Upright Row*
3 sets 130 x 6
increase over last wo

*Cheat lateral*
2 sets 45 x 6
A little too heavy ! Very cheat ! 

*Notes:*
Got to remember this wo takes a little longer than most and start earlier so not so rushed in the morning !!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I don't go in until 9 today so I got to sleep in !  Got up at 6:30 instead of 5:30


5:30?!?!?  That IS sleeping in.  I have to get up at 4:30-4:45 to get it all done and get to work by 8:00. .

Nice power WO btw!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 13, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> 5:30?!?!? That IS sleeping in. I have to get up at 4:30-4:45 to get it all done and get to work by 8:00. .
> 
> Nice power WO btw!


Thanks JD, 

You don't wo at home though do you ? I do , nearest gym would add another 30 minutes each way ! Yuck ! 

I guess I have it made , to a extent. I work across the street from where I live and my gym is just outside my door


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2004)

Awesome w/o! Looks like from the weight increases that P/RR/S is working pretty well for you, what do you think?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o! Looks like from the weight increases that P/RR/S is working pretty well for you, what do you think?


Hey Rock, 
You know I was just thinking about it tonight. I am using some weights close to what I was using when I was bulking so I guess in that respect it is working. But I'm not seeing any increase in muscle size but then I am cutting and I'm not losing any size either. What do you think ? Does that mean it's working ? LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2004)

I would say it's working, and pretty well too! Anytime I cut I lose strength big time, but when I did P/RR/S that didn't happen then. Keep at it and I bet you'll still see the weights or reps keep going up.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> 5:30?!?!?  That IS sleeping in.  I have to get up at 4:30-4:45 to get it all done and get to work by 8:00. .
> 
> Nice power WO btw!



Ditto!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

Good morning Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 14, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Gary!


Morning Velvet  

And thanks for the support !   I am really looking forward to your comp. Can't wait to see the end results and hear your thoughts about all the training/diet  etc The whole experience.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> And thanks for the support !   I am really looking forward to your comp. Can't wait to see the end results and hear your thoughts about all the training/diet  etc The whole experience.



Always!  Ya, I'm getting really excited!!  Only 5 weeks to go!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Rock,
> You know I was just thinking about it tonight. I am using some weights close to what I was using when I was bulking so I guess in that respect it is working. But I'm not seeing any increase in muscle size but then I am cutting and I'm not losing any size either. What do you think ? Does that mean it's working ? LOL


I think that means that it's working.  Last time I cut I lost 1/2" on the bis.  I also made the mistake of not working as heavy as I should have been.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey  Paynne,


How's it going man ?  How much longer until the house is ready to move into ?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 14, 2004)

*Power - Abs/Calves  Sept. 14, 2004*

*Seated calf raises*
3 sets  215 x 6
an increase over last pwoer-calves

*Standing calf raises*
3 sets 315 x 6
increase over last time 

*Kneeling cable crunches*
2 sets  135 x 6
1 set 140 x 6
Increase over last time

*Lying knee raises*
65 x 6
65 x 5
65 x 4

*Notes:*
3 min RI's on calves
2 min RI's on abs


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Does this mean you are a prrs groupie now lol

Workout looks good as always.  Ofcourse you know that though.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Does this mean you are a prrs groupie now lol
> 
> Workout looks good as always. Of course you know that though.


Groupie !!!!??????  I am no one's groupie !  Well there was this one girl ...Never mind !
I was  thinking about becoming a PreMier groupie but I'll have to wait for him to start working out again so I can copy his wo's


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

It will be boring upper/lower split for a while


----------



## Paynne (Sep 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey  Paynne,
> 
> 
> How's it going man ?  How much longer until the house is ready to move into ?



It'll be ready some time in Nov.  The people who's bid we are accepting to buy our current house want us out by Nov 24th but I can't guarantee that date, I have no control over it.  If it was up to me it'd be tomorrow  

Lookin good as always


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> It will be boring upper/lower split for a while


Well as long as you have been off I'm sure you have a wo already planned and diet ?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 14, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> It'll be ready some time in Nov. The people who's bid we are accepting to buy our current house want us out by Nov 24th but I can't guarantee that date, I have no control over it. If it was up to me it'd be tomorrow
> 
> Lookin good as always


Thats not that far away , but who wants to be moving around Thanksgiving day ?  Yuck !


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Routine planned.  Diet not really.. I will figure it out though.  I am going to be on a budget now, so it will be composed of cheap costing foods for a while(after oct)


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2004)

Still liking your Ab workout?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Still liking your Ab workout?


Yup.  With the P/RR/S its like having 3 different ab wo's  cos of the change in weight used and the change in number of reps and super sets and drop sets and lion's and tigers and bears OH MY !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2004)

LOL! I need to start doing abs sometime again!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL! I need to start doing abs sometime again!


You are not doing abs !?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You are not doing abs !?


   x 10...bad bad boy Rock!    Come on now, get doin them!  

Good morning Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> x 10...bad bad boy Rock!  Come on now, get doin them!
> 
> Good morning Gary!


Hi Velvet  

Rock , you better get busy on abs . Looks like Velvet means business


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 15, 2004)

*Power - Back  Sept. 15, 2004*

*Rack deadlifts*
235 x 6
255 x 6
275 x 6 
WoW ! Up 40 lbs since 8-4-04 

*DB Rows*
3 set 95 x 6
Increase over last time

*Weighted chins*
3 sets 45 x 6
An increase over last wo

*Cg seated rows*
3 sets 220 x 6
dropped weight 15 lbs , form was much better today


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

Careful, Rock's into the whipping thing 


Nice deads g-dub


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Careful, Rock's into the whipping thing
> 
> 
> Nice deads g-dub


Thanks Jake ! 

That Rock gets all the Hotties!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 16, 2004)

*Ower - Abs/Calves  Sept. 16, 2004*

*Seatedcalf raises*
3 sets  215 x 6

*Standing calf raises*
3 sets 315 x 6

*Kneeling cable crunches*
3 sets 140 x 6

*Lying knee raises*
65 x 6
2 sets 65 x 5


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 17, 2004)

*Power  Arms  - Sept. 17 , 2004*

*Barbell Curl*
2 sets 105 x 6 *PR*

*Preacher curl*
75 x 4
70 x 6

*Cable HS curl*
50 x 6 
55 x 6
need to increase next time. First time doing these.

*Cg bench press*
215 x 6
215 x 5
215 x 6
Increase over last time

*Rope Pressdowns*
70 x 6 
75 x 6

*Single arm db extensions*
2 sets 35 x 6


----------



## Paynne (Sep 17, 2004)

The gains just keep coming.  Nice work!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 17, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> The gains just keep coming. Nice work!


Hey Paynne,

Strength is doing ok but the fat loss is awfully slow. But everytime I schedule  cardio I get a call to detail a car and  poof there goes the cardio.  Good for my pocket , bad for my fat loss . 

And next week won't be good 'cos  I'm on vacation and will be doing some traveling so I know I'll be eating not too clean then .  But I will be putting up about a hundred feet of chain link fence maybe more.  Post holes will be dug by hand so I'll be getting some exercise there!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)

How much do you charge for a detail, and what does it entail?

Nice PR btw


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How much do you charge for a detail, and what does it entail?
> 
> Nice PR btw


Oh God ! I do anything from a wash and wax to a detailing worthy of a show car. So anywhere from $40 to $200 +  Basically $20 an hour  and usually get a tip . I spent an hour and a half on the interior of a van last night charged her $30 and got $15 for a tip .  Thats pretty good for around here. Hell thats more than I make working in the grocery store !   Twice as much !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Barbell Curl*
> 2 sets 105 x 6 *PR*
> 
> *Preacher curl*
> ...


Nice workout man, especially the BB curls, and the CG bench .


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)

Do you have buffers and all that shit?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 17, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice workout man, especially the BB curls, and the CG bench .


Hey Early Bird  !  

Thanks ! Getting any easier to wo early in the am ?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you have buffers and all that shit?


Yes i do , need your explorer done ?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)

Damn, that better be a magic buffer.  Does it remove dents too?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, that better be a magic buffer. Does it remove dents too?


  But whats wrong with shiny dents


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)

Shiny dents are easier to see I think lol

If you were closer I would pay to have the interior done


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 18, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Early Bird  !
> 
> Thanks ! Getting any easier to wo early in the am ?


A little bit.  Still doesn't feel natural to do heavy lifting at 6:00am .  Sure is nice not having to worry about it after work though.  One thing I notice is it seems to be mainly newbs that wo at that time in the morning. 

Right now, I could wo in the evening.  But once I get rolling in this job I don't want to get in the habit of running out the door at 5:00pm to make it to the gym.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

And I'm back  Damn, everybodys whipping me! Everyone except Velvet stop! (Velvet, please continue )

Looking good in here Gary, where are you going for vacation?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And I'm back  Damn, everybodys whipping me! Everyone except Velvet stop! (Velvet, please continue )
> 
> Looking good in here Gary, where are you going for vacation?


hey rock ,

Only place for sure is Branson. Don't know what we will do once we getthere but we are going  . There are several small towns having fall festivals so we will probably check those out.  Just day trips mainly .


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Alright, as long as I've known you I don't know who the "we" is. Enlighten me


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, as long as I've known you I don't know who the "we" is. Enlighten me


We would be Me and the Wifey, aka Little Debbie . She's just a little thing , like 5'2" 100+lbs


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

See, and I didn't even know you were married! Sounds nice and petite  How long have you been married for?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> See, and I didn't even know you were married! Sounds nice and petite  How long have you been married for?


Yes she is , sometimes she can wear kids size clothes . Been married 7.5 years


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

7.5 years! Awesome. Going on 6 years here.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> 7.5 years! Awesome. Going on 6 years here.


Cool ! 

Nice Avi !  She is a walkin' talkin' dream come true !


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Don't I know it. I'm torn between her and Mila Jovonavich. yummm


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Gary!!!!  I know I've been MIA for sometime now LOL.  

Your progress looks great!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!!!! I know I've been MIA for sometime now LOL.
> 
> Your progress looks great!!!


Hey Gorgeous !   YOU LOOK INCREDIBLE !!!!!!  I can't get over it !  I am so in awe of you !   You should be on a full size poster !!!!


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 18, 2004)

Gary post holes by hand?  

My hubby and I put up a fence in our backyard this summer, the one man posthole digger was heaven sent.  

It was so much quicker and it was cheap to rent.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Gary post holes by hand?
> 
> My hubby and I put up a fence in our backyard this summer, the one man posthole digger was heaven sent.
> 
> It was so much quicker and it was cheap to rent.


Yeah I know but it will be good exercise !


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 18, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Gorgeous !   YOU LOOK INCREDIBLE !!!!!!  I can't get over it !  I am so in awe of you !   You should be on a full size poster !!!!



Ahhh, you're making me blush.  Thats really sweet of you to say, but have you gotten your eyes checked lately?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Ahhh, you're making me blush. Thats really sweet of you to say, but have you gotten your eyes checked lately?


Yes I have . Just got new glasses about 3 weeks ago so you will have to come up with something better than that to disprove me .


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 18, 2004)

That one man post hole digger was good exercise too!  It took both hubby and I to operate it, but it went so much quicker.  Believe me we were sweating our butts off!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

so it was a one man one woman post hole digger !


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey Gary we got the same avi.....LOL....great minds think alike


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Hey Gary we got the same avi.....LOL....great minds think alike


You got it babe !


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 18, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> so it was a one man one woman post hole digger !



Exactly!  We put up a wooden fence with 6x6 post.  The holes were 14 in. in diameter and 18 inches deep.  So it was easier for us to rent it.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Exactly! We put up a wooden fence with 6x6 post. The holes were 14 in. in diameter and 18 inches deep. So it was easier for us to rent it.


OH < Well chain link is much easier than that. I won't say it's easy  just easier that 6x6 post and all those boards


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Hey Gary we got the same avi.....LOL....great minds think alike


Hey , not only that but we have the same b-day !!!


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 18, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey , not only that but we have the same b-day !!!



Are you serious?  So we are the bullheaded aries   Wow very interesting!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 19, 2004)

*Rep Range  Legs  Sept 19, 2004  Mr. Weebles*

*Leg extensions*
2 sets 160 x 10
increase over last time

*BB hack squats*
3 sets 160 x 10
Increase over last time but think I can heavier 

*1 legged squats*
3 sets 70 x 15
increase over last time, try to go heavier though

*Lying leg curl *
2 sets 100 x 8
increase in reps 

*Stiff legged deadlifts*
2 sets 160 x 10
increase over last time , try heavier 

*single leg curls*
2 sets 30 x 12

*Notes:*
2 min RI's between sets ,  3 min RI's between exercises

This is my Mr Weebles wo.  This wo kills me , I can hardly lift my leg high enough to get off the bench when I'm done.  Is this wo suppose to be aerobic ?  I am huffin 'n puffin fron hack squats until I'm done .


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 19, 2004)

Oh, are we done flirting now and getting back to workouts?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 19, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, are we done flirting now and getting back to workouts?


Yes , But only because she isn't online   Oh and look who's talking ..Mr.Whip me Velvet ! LOL


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 19, 2004)

Everything is looking good man, the rep-range workouts are looking solid. How are the results at this point? And your diet/supplements?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 19, 2004)

Nice leg workout Gary.  All that flirting must have your testosterone levels up.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Gary!

Are you cheating on me??     

Great WO Hun!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 19, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!
> 
> Are you cheating on me??
> 
> Great WO Hun!!


I think he is Saph. Why don't you come with me and we'll teach him a lesson!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey whats up man, how ya been?  Workouts look awsome but this last page lacks some....all this damn flirting heh.  Its been way to long since I've been around, finally got cable and my dial up was gone like 2 weeks ago so I just got everything up and running.

Keep up the progress, all those lifts are going up that awsome!  I need to go post 3 weeks worth of lifts in my journal so this is short and sweet just wanted to pop in and say hi!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 19, 2004)

Post holes by hand, oh man.  I never even got up the motivation to fix mine with a machine digging the holes.  Now I'm just leaving it so it's the next owner's problem.  How lazy is that?



> Hi Gary!    Are you cheating on me??       Great WO Hun!!



I would get him back by flirting with me


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 19, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Everything is looking good man, the rep-range workouts are looking solid. How are the results at this point? And your diet/supplements?


Mike ,

Thanks !  The results so far are basically .. even though I am trying to cut I haven't lost any size to speak of,  lost about 9 lbs in 7 weeks ( probably get some of that back this week since I'm on vacation ) and the strength is improving. a couple of my lifts are almost as good as when I was bulking and I have had a couple of PB's.  2 more weeks and I will have finished a 9 week cycle.

My supplements consist of : Whey protein, glucosamine chondrotin (sp) a multi-vitamin/mineral, fish oil tabs,  creatine, Cytomax , and L'Glutamine.  My diet is very blah , basically the exact same thing everyday with a cheat day on saturday. Basic diet- egg whites oatmeal, protein shake, tuna, rice, kidney beans, protein shake, chicken, brocolli, green beans, salad, cottage cheese. I think my calories are at 2200 a day.  Have been trying to work cardio in 2-3 times a wek but haven't been too succesful at it. Hopefully Iwill get it started this week, if I can get started i will have no problem keeping it going.

Congrats on your journal/wo's  and sticking with it


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 19, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice leg workout Gary. All that flirting must have your testosterone levels up.


 Man it's been busy in here today while I was gone. HMMMMM guess I better flirt more often.  Tanya ! Where are you !!!!???  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 19, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!
> 
> Are you cheating on me??
> 
> Great WO Hun!!


Hi Cyndi  

You haven't visited in awhile I thought you had forgotten me   How was your chest wo ?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 19, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think he is Saph. Why don't you come with me and we'll teach him a lesson!


You crack me up   I think you are an instigator !


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 19, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey whats up man, how ya been? Workouts look awsome but this last page lacks some....all this damn flirting heh. Its been way to long since I've been around, finally got cable and my dial up was gone like 2 weeks ago so I just got everything up and running.
> 
> Keep up the progress, all those lifts are going up that awsome! I need to go post 3 weeks worth of lifts in my journal so this is short and sweet just wanted to pop in and say hi!


Thanks DB ! 

Hey have a great vacation ! Work your cousins ass off


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 19, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Post holes by hand, oh man. I never even got up the motivation to fix mine with a machine digging the holes. Now I'm just leaving it so it's the next owner's problem. How lazy is that?
> 
> 
> 
> I would get him back by flirting with me


Well it would be lazy if you were staying put but since you are moving it sounds pretty smart to me ! 

You trying to steal Cyndi from me too !!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

How could I forget you??  Just been sorta crazy!!    

Chest WO was good, I wrote you about it in my journal!
My leg wo on Saturday was AWESOME!! I was very happy with my  leg presses!  
Funny story.. I was doing smith machine squats, very deep, a man with the skinniest legs I have ever seen struts up to me and says, "Sweetie, don't go so deep with those squats, that's not how you do them."  I looked at him and said "Uhhh yeah well, I like to go deep, thanks though"  I almost cracked up in his face!!    

Hmmm.. looks like Rock and Paynne need a little flirting action!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> How could I forget you?? Just been sorta crazy!!
> 
> Chest WO was good, I wrote you about it in my journal!
> My leg wo on Saturday was AWESOME!! I was very happy with my leg presses!
> ...


Hi Sweetie  

I saw your wo , good job   Did you take GoPro up on his offer to talk to him in re: your training the other day ?

LOL Sounds like the guy was an expertwhen it comes to squats and had the legs to prove it  

I think Rock and Paynne should flirt with each other   Just kiddin'guys ! Not that it would be a bad thing (Seinfeld refernce ) LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh I scored another 300 lb Oly barbell set yesterday for $40  

That gives me over 800 lbs in wt. plates. Not that I will ever need that much at once or anything but at least it will cut down on having to swap plates from one bar to another at certain times.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

*Rep Range - Chest/Shoulders  Sept. 20, 2004*

*Incline bench press*
2 sets 195 x 8
195 x 7
reps were up ( only by 1 but hey they were up ! )

*Bench press*
195 x 10
2 sets 195 x 9
Up another rep over lasttime ! heehee

*Db flyes*
50 x 11
50 x 9
increase in wt

*Standing single arm Db presses*
50 x 6 good ones 2 cheat on right side 40 x 8 left side
50 x 5 good ones, 2 cheat on right side 40 x 8 left side
should of did 45 on left side , 50 was too heavy and 40 too light

*Seated bent laterals*
3 sets 45 x 10

*Cable side laterals*
2 sets 15 x 12

*Notes:*
3 min RI's between bench exercises/sets
2 min RI's on the rest

Didn't know how this wo was going to go . As soon as I walked in the door of my gym Inoticed I was getting a "Squiggly line" headache. Only lasted through the benchpresses though. Anybody else ever get these. I can see a squiggly line in front of my eyes and if I don't take someaspirin or something right then they last for hours and start to hurt . If I take the aspirin immediately they only last a few minutes and don't hurt. have had them for years .

Going for 30 minutes Cardio this evening


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Incline bench press*
> 2 sets 195 x 8
> 195 x 7
> reps were up ( only by 1 but hey they were up ! )
> ...


Hey Gary, great workout bud...Gosh, I really wanted to catch up to you, but you keep pulling away..... 
Regarding the headaches, I had never, ever heard anyone get the same headaches.  My father and I get them.  He gets them more often than I do.  I haven't had one of these for at least a couple of years.  If you don't drink something when the line appears, the headache is kinda' like the one you get when you are hung over.  The whole head just hurts like crazy and no amount of Tylenol or aspirin will take it away...Once it goes away you probably feel tired and fuzzy....
Well, as you can see, I am pretty much back reading journals.  I hope to continue to catch up....
Have a great day and as always, thanks for all the encouragement, I need it now more than ever......


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, great workout bud...Gosh, I really wanted to catch up to you, but you keep pulling away.....
> Regarding the headaches, I had never, ever heard anyone get the same headaches. My father and I get them. He gets them more often than I do. I haven't had one of these for at least a couple of years. If you don't drink something when the line appears, the headache is kinda' like the one you get when you are hung over. The whole head just hurts like crazy and no amount of Tylenol or aspirin will take it away...Once it goes away you probably feel tired and fuzzy....
> Well, as you can see, I am pretty much back reading journals. I hope to continue to catch up....
> Have a great day and as always, thanks for all the encouragement, I need it now more than ever......


Hey Tony,
You are more than welcome to catch up to me (and I'm sure you will  ) but I'm not going to wait for you  .  HMMMMMMM and i thought I was the lone ranger of squiggly line haedaches . LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Standing single arm Db presses*
> 50 x 6 good ones 2 cheat on right side 40 x 8 left side
> 50 x 5 good ones, 2 cheat on right side 40 x 8 left side
> should of did 45 on left side , 50 was too heavy and 40 too light
> ...



What ever you do make sure you use the same weight for both sides, don't do 50 for the right and 45 for the left.  I doubt you would but it almost sounds like thats what you were refering to.  I hate that, my shoulders are so un-even it kills the workouts sometimes.

G'luck on the cardio, man I should have started some.  I have a 1mile walk 1.5mile run wen. for school and I'm gonna do horrible heh.  I hate running with a passion.


----------



## Paynne (Sep 20, 2004)

The headache thing doesn't sound good.  You ever talk to a doc about it?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> The headache thing doesn't sound good. You ever talk to a doc about it?


I did like 10 years ago and He either said it was nothing to worry about or just nothing . I don't remember.  Probably said nothing . His name is Dr. Sharp and I told evrybody he wasn't very .

This is the same guy who told me my triglycerides were off the chart but offered no suggestions as how to get them back in line.  Needless to say He has not been my doctor for about 8 years now.  Triglycerides , cholesterol ( good and bad ), Bp are all in line now since starting to wo and eat clean. Amazed my doctor !  Had to quit taking BP meds a couple of years ago .  Wo's,clean diet and BP meds = blood pressure too low .


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Ahhh, you're making me blush.  Thats really sweet of you to say, but have you gotten your eyes checked lately?




I would buy a poster.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Oh I scored another 300 lb Oly barbell set yesterday for $40
> 
> That gives me over 800 lbs in wt. plates. Not that I will ever need that much at once or anything but at least it will cut down on having to swap plates from one bar to another at certain times.




Where do you get this?  Play it again?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where do you get this? Play it again?


Garage sales and people who quit working out at home and join a gym.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Damn, I need to go to some garage sales.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, I need to go to some garage sales.


There was another set on Saturday but he was too proud of it. but it was a really nice one. Had the leather lined collars with the spinners had a nice Weider power bench with it but he wanted close to $400. I didn't need another bench and the $40 Oly weights lift just like the $400 one ! LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> There was another set on Saturday but he was too proud of it. but it was a really nice one. Had the leather lined collars with the spinners had a nice Weider power bench with it but he wanted close to $400. I didn't need another bench and the $40 Oly weights lift just like the $400 one ! LOL


  Good steal man!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

Good morning Gary   How are you???


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Gary  How are you???


Hi Gorgeous  

I'm fine , getting ready to go do abs/calves here shortly.  then I'll sit here patiently , waiting for you to post your new pics


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

*Rep Range  Abs/calves  Sept. 21, 2004*

*Kneeling cable crunches*
3 sets 120 x 15
increase over last RR abs

*Lying Knee raises*
3 sets 35 x 15
need to increase next wo.

*Seated calf raises*
180 x 15
2 sets 185 x 15
Increase over last RR calves

*Standing calf raises*
3 sets 320 x 15

20 min. HIIT tonight

*Notes:*
2 min RI's


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey whatas up man.  

Damn I love this college stuff  you get to do thing in the morning and stop in at al lmy favorite journals before the day gets started.  I'll stop in after my workout, have a killer day man.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey whatas up man.
> 
> Damn I love this college stuff you get to do thing in the morning and stop in at al lmy favorite journals before the day gets started. I'll stop in after my workout, have a killer day man.


Hey DB, 

Thanks for stopping in .  AH to be young again and know what I know now . College would be on my list of things to do . Not neccessarily for the education


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Not neccessarily for the education


Wait am I suppose to learn something here?  I was just planning on goin' for the girls


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Gary!!    

Great wo!!  I love kneeling rope crunches!!!  Do you run/walk for HIIT?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wait am I suppose to learn something here? I was just planning on goin' for the girls


You could learn all you need to know in life just from the pursuit of a woman


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!!
> 
> Great wo!! I love kneeling rope crunches!!! Do you run/walk for HIIT?


Hi Cyndi   

I am using a magnetic bike right now. use to use a treadmill but I wore out 2 of those in less than a year. This bike has lasted much longer !


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2004)

Ewwww cardio...... 
I get this week off cardio  prolly have to go back to it next week though to line up for my next comp.
Tell me Gary, have you ever competed or are you going to??


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ewwww cardio......
> I get this week off cardio  prolly have to go back to it next week though to line up for my next comp.
> Tell me Gary, have you ever competed or are you going to??


Hey  Riss  

No never competed in the real sense of the word like you . I just compete against myself. Me , myself and I are in a competion against each other so no matter who wins we all win .  Did that sound really schitzo ?    The voices are coming back !!!   

No plans for competing just doing this for me !   I tell everybody my goal is to die healthy. 

Oh and if it's any comfort to you .. I'm still eating the same old stuff . None of the good stuff everybody is teasing you with   

Good Luck     can't wait to hear how your comp comes out .


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

I think you should compete.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think you should compete.


I would say  " I will if you will " but you probably would do it  and then I'd have to live up to my end of the deal and I don't want to.  

I'm totally satisfied to do this for myself but I have thought about that statement and come to think of it I may be doing it for myself but it has benefitted a few others. 

There are about 4 women and 3 guys in this small town of 1000 people who I have "inspired".  1 of the girls is still in and doing good (h.s. senoir 105 lbs  benches 95 so far, strongest  in her class. A kid (22 y.o. ) that use to work at the store was rolly polly and is now very fit and trying to get into the state trooper program.  Plus I get a 'trophy' every once in awhile when someone says "Damn ! Look at your arms when you do that ! " or something crazy like that. Makes it all worth while to me. Thats all the recognition I need . Plus the people here are great. 

And you saying that you think I should compete... Hell Thats the best  !  When people who know what to do , how to do it and live it like the people here do say things like that  Hey  , there again  thats the best recognition ever. 

Thanks Jake !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2004)

Great post Gar.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 22, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Great post Gar.


Hey JD !  


Thanks.  I can't beleive I'm on vacation and still getting up this early


----------



## Paynne (Sep 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'm totally satisfied to do this for myself but I have thought about that statement and come to think of it I may be doing it for myself but it has benefitted a few others.
> 
> There are about 4 women and 3 guys in this small town of 1000 people who I have "inspired". 1 of the girls is still in and doing good (h.s. senoir 105 lbs benches 95 so far, strongest in her class. A kid (22 y.o. ) that use to work at the store was rolly polly and is now very fit and trying to get into the state trooper program. Plus I get a 'trophy' every once in awhile when someone says "Damn ! Look at your arms when you do that ! " or something crazy like that. Makes it all worth while to me. Thats all the recognition I need . Plus the people here are great.
> 
> ...


 
AMEN!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think you should compete.



I second that..you look awesome hon!

Good morning


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 22, 2004)

*Paynne:*  Thanks Man !  Like your avi , nice to put a face to all the posts .

*Velvet : *Thanks Gorgeous but I'll leave the comps to the really good looking ones. LIKE YOU !!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I would say " I will if you will " but you probably would do it and then I'd have to live up to my end of the deal and I don't want to.
> 
> I'm totally satisfied to do this for myself but I have thought about that statement and come to think of it I may be doing it for myself but it has benefitted a few others.
> 
> ...


Believe me Gary, those are not the only people you have inspired.  I don't know you personally, but I have seen your work ethic (workouts that is) and you are continually working hard to get better.  Also in photos you can see that you have improved every time out.  Your photo after the shoulder surgery to how you are today is inspiring and motivating.  Now you can say you helped motivate another Polly Olly, or even someon that looked like the Kool Aid Man....


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 22, 2004)

*Rep Range  -  Back  Sept. 22, 2004*

*Cg weighted chins*
2 sets 40 x 8
reps up

*Wg cable row seated*
180 x 10
190 x 10
increase over last wo.

*1 arm cable rows*
2 sets 85 x 12
increase  over last time

*Pullovers*
2 sets 45 x 15
increase next time

*Notes:*
2 min RI's

20 min HIIT this evening


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

You know, I meant to say Rolly Polly, but Rolly Polly Ollie is one of my daughter's favorite shows, so it just came out like that....   

After I wrote this, I saw your workout man, wicked....You see what I mean?  You are proud of your workout and never satisfied with just that, it always looks like you are striving to get better....


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 22, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Believe me Gary, those are not the only people you have inspired. I don't know you personally, but I have seen your work ethic (workouts that is) and you are continually working hard to get better. Also in photos you can see that you have improved every time out. Your photo after the shoulder surgery to how you are today is inspiring and motivating. Now you can say you helped motivate another Polly Olly, or even someon that looked like the Kool Aid Man....


Hey Tony ,

Thanks !  Another one of those comments that makes it all worth while


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 22, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> You know, I meant to say Rolly Polly, but Rolly Polly Ollie is one of my daughter's favorite shows, so it just came out like that....
> 
> After I wrote this, I saw your workout man, wicked....You see what I mean? You are proud of your workout and never satisfied with just that, it always looks like you are striving to get better....


Tony , 

Can't help but notice you do the same with your wo's


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2004)

I still think you should compete


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 22, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I still think you should compete


  Thanks Riss !  But I'll just live vicariuosly through your competitions


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Yea, I wont compete for a looooong time.  Unless I start to look like you here soon


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I wont compete for a looooong time. Unless I start to look like you here soon


This time next year you 'll be up on stage  Maybe sooner    You'll be out there in Vegas getting all hyped up and come back and set the world on fire !


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Im not that crazy.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 22, 2004)

Damn I'm tired.  Helped one of the girls and her husband move all day today.  And tomorrow is line post day, 12 of them I think ( did the corner post a couple of days ago so they could set up first) and then friday is roadtrip day. I need to go back to work so I can get some rest


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Riss !  But I'll just live vicariuosly through your competitions


And you still will


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im not that crazy.


Ahhhh, yes you are


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> And you still will


That was cruel...funny ,,,but cruel


----------



## Paynne (Sep 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cg weighted chins*
> 2 sets 40 x 8


Dayum


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

morning sweetie!  COMPETE would ya!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Dayum


Hey Paynne ,

Thanks man !  I need to set me a goal of some kind on these.Hmmmmmmm have to think about that  one,

have a great wo !


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> morning sweetie! COMPETE would ya!


LOL  Morning Gorgeous  

You're so sweet.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

*Rep Range  Abs/Calves  Sept. 23, 2004*

*Kneeling cable crunches*
3 sets 120 x 15

*Lying knee raises *
3 sets 40 x 15
An increase over last  time 

*Seated calf raises*
3 sets 185 x 15

*Standing calf raises*
3 sets 320 x 15

*Notes: *
Good wo !  Really sqeezed the abs and calves today. felt good and strong . 
OH  didn't get my cardio in yesterday . Too tired from moving the kids.

Hoping for 20 min HIIT tonight. IF digging post holes doesn't wear me out today


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hoping for 20 min HIIT tonight. IF digging post holes doesn't wear me out today



Thats a big *IF* lol.  I have a feeling diging post holes is enoughc ardio lol, just do it with he shirt off and you can get a tan as well   

Have a fun day brotha...off to the gym for some shock bi's and tri's.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I need to set me a goal of some kind on these.Hmmmmmmm have to think about that  one,


How about 88lb for 6


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats a big *IF* lol. I have a feeling diging post holes is enoughc ardio lol, just do it with he shirt off and you can get a tan as well
> 
> Have a fun day brotha...off to the gym for some shock bi's and tri's.


DB,

You're right !  No cardio tonight    I did 13 post , dug and set in concrete, in a little under 2 hrs. Good enough for me .


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> How about 88lb for 6


   What time frame you have in mind ? Remember I'm cutting. LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> 
> You're right !  No cardio tonight    I did 13 post , dug and set in concrete, in a little under 2 hrs. Good enough for me .


 Damn you hustled boy....that deserves a beer, or maybe just a nice glass of water  



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> What time frame you have in mind ? Remember I'm cutting. LOL


Hey no excuses the way you have been improving no one would know your cutting unless you told em.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn you hustled boy....that deserves a beer, or maybe just a nice glass of water
> 
> *MIND READER !!! I had 2  *
> 
> ...


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What time frame you have in mind ? Remember I'm cutting. LOL


By Christmas


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> By Christmas


Ho Ho Ho !


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Gary, looks like your doing great! And your getting quite a following now too LOL !  I agree, I definately think that you should compete. Your already right there, just get on stage and blow them away


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey , I need every edge I can get. If the cutting isn't a good enough excuse I'll whip out the "I'm almost 50 y.o." excuse


O god lets not open up that can of worms LOL!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, looks like your doing great! And your getting quite a following now too LOL ! I agree, I definately think that you should compete. Your already right there, just get on stage and blow them away


Hey Stranger ,

I think you all have me mixed up with somebody else


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> O god lets not open up that can of worms LOL!


   if you say so. LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

*Rep Range - Arms   Sept. 24, 2004*

*Alt Db curls*
2 sets 55 x 8

*Cable curls*
2 sets 70 x 10

*Concentration curls *
2 sets 35 x 11

*Weighted dips*
3 sets 45 x 8

*Pushdowns*
2 sets 75 x 10

*Kickbacks*
2 sets 40 x 12

*Notes:*
Suprised myself today.  Didn't think I'd be up to any increases after doing those fence posts yesterday but hey  All exercises were an increase over last time  

2 min RI's

Might even get 20 Min HIIT in tonight


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Might even get 20 Min HIIT in tonight


Oh man I don't know about that, can your almost 50 yo aching joints handle that kind of stress?   I just couldn't resist, ok I'm done now!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh man I don't know about that, can your almost 50 yo aching joints handle that kind of stress?  I just couldn't resist, ok I'm done now!


Its a chance I'm willing to take


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

55lb curls for 8 reps! AWESOME


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Its a chance I'm willing to take


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

Awesome workout Gary!!  You   !!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> 55lb curls for 8 reps! AWESOME


Hey Rock... do you know you look alot like Angelina Jolie???


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Rock... do you know you look alot like Angelina Jolie???


Yes, and because of that I continously make out with myself! Wanna join?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

No thanks... I thought you were a man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh, burn. That hurts.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Awesome workout Gary!! You  !!!


Thanks Cyndi !


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> No thanks... I thought you were a man.


 
OOOOOOOOO I'm stayin' out of this one


----------



## Paynne (Sep 25, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh man I don't know about that, can your almost 50 yo aching joints handle that kind of stress?   I just couldn't resist, ok I'm done now!



Your just going to have to teach the boys how it's DONE gw


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 25, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Your just going to have to teach the boys how it's DONE gw


Well the cardio was a peice of cake  

I wish I would of drank some Cytomax while digging/setting my fence posts.  My hands and forearms are so sore today. Today I put on the top rails and stretch the fabric 

then I am relaxing the rest of the day  !


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 25, 2004)

Well this fence building stuff is soooo fun I set another 8 post after stretching 135 ft of fabric  .  tomorrow is last day of vacation   tomorrows wo: Legs /Shock


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well this fence building stuff is soooo fun I set another 8 post after stretching 135 ft of fabric  .  tomorrow is last day of vacation   tomorrows wo: Legs /Shock


Gees man whats the deal with your vacation....you do more work on your vacation then when you go to work.  Not a very fun week.

Hace fun with those shock legs, I hope they are as productive as my last one was.


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I would say  " I will if you will " but you probably would do it  and then I'd have to live up to my end of the deal and I don't want to.
> 
> I'm totally satisfied to do this for myself but I have thought about that statement and come to think of it I may be doing it for myself but it has benefitted a few others.
> 
> ...



Awesome post Gary!  I agree with you 100%.  If I inspire one person, thats enough gratification for me.  I think about competing but dont honestly know if I'll ever do it.

I'm amazed you kept up your wo during vacation and worked throughout your vacation.  Thats inspiring


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 26, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well lets go you geezers show me up, just don't break a hip in the process
> 
> Just teasin, much respect for those of you who stick with it. I just hope I'm still at it when I hit your age....just look a little better while doing it


Well I am sure you will DB    You know a hell of a lot more about BB at your age than I ever dreamed of.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 26, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gees man whats the deal with your vacation....you do more work on your vacation then when you go to work. Not a very fun week.
> 
> Hace fun with those shock legs, I hope they are as productive as my last one was.


DB,
I have told the wife several times I need to go back to work so I can get some rest.

In re : leg wo.  I didn't get to sleep until after 2 am this morning and had my alarm set for 5:30 am so I could  wo before going on my roadtrip. Well needless to say I slept through the alarm and almost didn't get up in time to leave the house so i could be at the in;laws on time.  

Will do legs on Tuesday this week instead. Would of done them this evening but i just got home a little bit ago and the alarm is set early for tomorrows wo. 

Looking forward to going back to work . LOL My diet has sucked this week.  Don't think I got more than 4 meals in on anyday and 1 to 2 of those weren't the best food-wise.  

To qoute my buddy Jill "I'm back on track  "


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 26, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Awesome post Gary! I agree with you 100%. If I inspire one person, thats enough gratification for me. I think about competing but dont honestly know if I'll ever do it.
> 
> I'm amazed you kept up your wo during vacation and worked throughout your vacation. Thats inspiring


Hi Tanya !  

It is so cool you feel that way too.  I suprised myself with keeping up on the wo's too ( until today   at least ) Just wish I could of kept up on the diet better. Oh well.

I am sure you have inspired more than one person though. You look amazing .


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Tanya !
> 
> It is so cool you feel that way too.  I suprised myself with keeping up on the wo's too ( until today   at least ) Just wish I could of kept up on the diet better. Oh well.
> 
> I am sure you have inspired more than one person though. You look amazing .



The only true person of whom I wanted to inspire is my daughter.  Thats the real reason I got back into all this.  I wanted to show her it is a lifestyle change.  

Just last yr her weight increased.  She is all around a big girl for her age, I got her into a 8 wk program at our gym in Jan and she lost a total of 9 inches.  I was so proud of her and still am


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 26, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> The only true person of whom I wanted to inspire is my daughter. Thats the real reason I got back into all this. I wanted to show her it is a lifestyle change.
> 
> Just last yr her weight increased. She is all around a big girl for her age, I got her into a 8 wk program at our gym in Jan and she lost a total of 9 inches. I was so proud of her and still am


Thats great Tanya .  How old is she ?  What did she think of her success?


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 26, 2004)

Gary she's 11....5'4 and about 150 and she wears a size 10 shoe (lol just like her mama)

She was really proud of herself, and she continues to try to stay fit.  Last November she was close to 165.

So hopefully she will continue to stay healthy.   Thats my goal.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 26, 2004)

Well as long as she has you there she should do fine.  That was pretty good success.  I don't know but I would think it would be so hard for someone so young to discipline themselves to make that lifestyle change . WAY to much peer pressure and advertisement geared towards young people to eat fast foods  and stuff.

Tell I said "great job !"


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks Gary!  I appreciate your insight and your dedication.

Following your journal is inspiring......I know I sound repetitive...lol.  but it has helped me alot.  You have alot of determination and I truly respect that.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 26, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary! I appreciate your insight and your dedication.
> 
> Following your journal is inspiring......I know I sound repetitive...lol. but it has helped me alot. You have alot of determination and I truly respect that.


Wow !  thanks tanya  

I'm speechless. LOL  I mean look at you !  I would think that watching yourself transform would be all the inspiration you would need. But thanks again , means a lot coming from you !


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 26, 2004)

*Gary*:I hope to be able to continue this lifestyle come your age...it would be a dream of mine to be as dedicated as you are!  Hey don't worry about that diet man a week is nothing...besides you busted your a$$ all week you deserve a little break!  Now just get back into the swing of things and you'll be AOK!  I'm right there with cajunFit, you inspire myself and many others...you may not think it but you do.  I look up to many of the people here on these boards for the things that they can do...no matter how knowledgable I am I still look up to and admire a new comers dedication and will power...same goes for all you old timers as well 

*cajunFit*:You should do it...compete.  It never hurt to set an awsome goal like that...I know you could do it!  You make sure you tell your daughter congrats from me..thats awsome she is getting into it.  You mentioned you hope she keeps at the lifestyle and how hard it is to stick with it these days.  I am first hand knmowledge that it is hard.  I started getting into nutrition at about 13 or 14, i was about 242lbs at about 5'2".  Luckily I have grown about 4 inches or so. When I started I droped down to 151lbs and still had room to lose.  Once I got hooked that was it...my life was health and just as long as you keep it fun for her and she keeps see'ing results she will be the same way.  Start em young and educate them and there is no reason they wont stay to it.  With someone like you helping her and pushing her every step of the way it will be much easier for her.  I did it on my own and I know if I had someone there to share the experince with it would have been alot better.  Don't do it for her; let her make her own gains but stick with her for moral support and those oh so dreadful days of losing hope and giving up...just keep her hopes high!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *Gary*:I hope to be able to continue this lifestyle come your age...it would be a dream of mine to be as dedicated as you are! Hey don't worry about that diet man a week is nothing...besides you busted your a$$ all week you deserve a little break! Now just get back into the swing of things and you'll be AOK! I'm right there with cajunFit, you inspire myself and many others...you may not think it but you do. I look up to many of the people here on these boards for the things that they can do...no matter how knowledgable I am I still look up to and admire a new comers dedication and will power...same goes for all you old timers as well
> 
> *cajunFit*:You should do it...compete. It never hurt to set an awsome goal like that...I know you could do it! You make sure you tell your daughter congrats from me..thats awsome she is getting into it. You mentioned you hope she keeps at the lifestyle and how hard it is to stick with it these days. I am first hand knmowledge that it is hard. I started getting into nutrition at about 13 or 14, i was about 242lbs at about 5'2". Luckily I have grown about 4 inches or so. When I started I droped down to 151lbs and still had room to lose. Once I got hooked that was it...my life was health and just as long as you keep it fun for her and she keeps see'ing results she will be the same way. Start em young and educate them and there is no reason they wont stay to it. With someone like you helping her and pushing her every step of the way it will be much easier for her. I did it on my own and I know if I had someone there to share the experince with it would have been alot better. Don't do it for her; let her make her own gains but stick with her for moral support and those oh so dreadful days of losing hope and giving up...just keep her hopes high!


Great post DB    I had no idea you started out so big . You have done incredible things with your life/body 




Tanya, when you say compete are you talking BB ?  You have done figure right ?


----------



## Paynne (Sep 27, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well lets go you geezers show me up, just don't break a hip in the process
> 
> Just teasin, much respect for those of you who stick with it. I just hope I'm still at it when I hit your age....just look a little better while doing it


  

You will man.  You're not making the mistake that I did by lifting for 22 years without knowing what I was doing 



			
				GWCaton said:
			
		

> Well this fence building stuff is soooo fun I set another 8 post after stretching 135 ft of fabric  .


Fabric?  What kind of fabric? 

We've got this woodsy crap all around the new house and I was going to just leave it natural.  But it looks kinda crappy so we might do some kinda fence to cover it and keep it from overtaking the yard.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> You will man. You're not making the mistake that I did by lifting for 22 years without knowing what I was doing
> 
> 
> Fabric? What kind of fabric?
> ...


Chain link mesh is what I used probably look out of place in your setting for for my shop it works great.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Chain link mesh is what I used probably look out of place in your setting for for my shop it works great.


 You did 135ft by yourself?  That must have been difficult to manage everything with only 2 hands.



			
				Paynne said:
			
		

> You will man.  You're not making the mistake that I did by lifting for 22 years without knowing what I was doing


TY


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You did 135ft by yourself? That must have been difficult to manage everything with only 2 hands.
> 
> 
> TY


Well my wife was there as supervisor and she was in charge of the level. LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

*Shock - Chest/delts  Sept. 27, 2004  Week 9 !!!*

*Cable crossovers.......... Incline bench press - ss*
45 x 10 .......................... 175 x 10
45 x 10 .......................... 175 x 9
Increase in wt on CC
increase in reps on Incline bench

*Incline Flyes ....... dips - ss*
50 x 10 ................ 20 x 10
Flyes were an increase in wt.

*Seated press - ds*
140 x 9
120 x 8
110 x 8
Reps were up over last time

*Seated side laterals - seated Db presses - ss*
25 x 10 ...................... 40 x 10
25 x 9 ........................ 40 x 10
Reps were up over lasttime

*Low row to neck .... Wg upright rows - ss*
2 sets 90 x 10 ......... 85 x 10
Increased wt on Wg 
Need to increase wt on low rows to neck

*Cable front raise - ds*
30 x 8
25 x 8
20 x 8
Need to increase these next time even if it's only 2.5 lbs . LOL

*Notes:*
20 min HIIT in pm

Had an old "friend" visit me this morning while working out. The vein in my upper left pec is back .  When the ones in my lower abs come back I'll know I am back to the BF% I was at before I did my bulking session.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Great when veins come back isn't it? So we're into shock week now, what fun! I HATE shock week, LOL.  Hope your having fun


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great when veins come back isn't it? So we're into shock week now, what fun! I HATE shock week, LOL. Hope your having fun


 Yup is  this week 9 !!!!! So this weekend will be a big weigh / measure / evaulate weekend. We'll see how bad this past week effected my progress .

How's the elbow ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Elbows doing pretty good! I think you should stay with the program, you've made some great gains on it. How are you leaning?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well my wife was there as supervisor and she was in charge of the level. LOL


lol



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> So we're into shock week now, what fun! I HATE shock week, LOL.  Hope your having fun



O c'mon shock week isn't that bad, I think I like shock back the best....super fast workout and I get so pumped!

Gees my veins are going the opposite..they are fading with this bulk, I still have some in my shoulders and some in my arms.  And my favorite are the ones in my neck and forehead when I do some massive shrugs they just bulge out and make me look like I should be dead lol.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Shock in a busy gym is just hell though! Alot of running around and trying to keep people off your equipment, LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Shock in a busy gym is just hell though! Alot of running around and trying to keep people off your equipment, LOL!


Very true lol!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Elbows doing pretty good! I think you should stay with the program, you've made some great gains on it. How are you leaning?


I'm sure I will do another 9 weeks. If I'm not mistaken I think I read in the sticky that at least 3 cycles are recommended .


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Maybe you should try Phase II, that's what I'm doing now.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shock week is good .  Yeah I lost alot of my vascularity when i bulked.  My wife didn't mind though. The veins in my arms were starting to freak here out at the end of my last cut.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Maybe you should try Phase II, that's what I'm doing now.


i was going to ask about that. Is it published yet ?  I think I will stick with this at least one more time and then maybe try II .


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Shock in a busy gym is just hell though! Alot of running around and trying to keep people off your equipment, LOL!


I love my home gym


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 27, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *Gary*:I hope to be able to continue this lifestyle come your age...it would be a dream of mine to be as dedicated as you are!  Hey don't worry about that diet man a week is nothing...besides you busted your a$$ all week you deserve a little break!  Now just get back into the swing of things and you'll be AOK!  I'm right there with cajunFit, you inspire myself and many others...you may not think it but you do.  I look up to many of the people here on these boards for the things that they can do...no matter how knowledgable I am I still look up to and admire a new comers dedication and will power...same goes for all you old timers as well
> 
> *cajunFit*:You should do it...compete.  It never hurt to set an awsome goal like that...I know you could do it!  You make sure you tell your daughter congrats from me..thats awsome she is getting into it.  You mentioned you hope she keeps at the lifestyle and how hard it is to stick with it these days.  I am first hand knmowledge that it is hard.  I started getting into nutrition at about 13 or 14, i was about 242lbs at about 5'2".  Luckily I have grown about 4 inches or so. When I started I droped down to 151lbs and still had room to lose.  Once I got hooked that was it...my life was health and just as long as you keep it fun for her and she keeps see'ing results she will be the same way.  Start em young and educate them and there is no reason they wont stay to it.  With someone like you helping her and pushing her every step of the way it will be much easier for her.  I did it on my own and I know if I had someone there to share the experince with it would have been alot better.  Don't do it for her; let her make her own gains but stick with her for moral support and those oh so dreadful days of losing hope and giving up...just keep her hopes high!



Awesome post Deadbolt!  Your story is amazing & inspiring also.  Sometimes I wonder if its the puberty thing making her gain all this weight and also all the steriods she takes for her asthma, allergies and eczema.  I try alot of herbal stuff now.

Your right Deadbolt, I want her to do it because she wants to, not because I'm pushing her.

Gary, Yes I competed one time in figure, that was more about me just being able to get on stage ( I have some self esteem issues).  That was my 1st goal....to get on stage LOL.....and with a little wine I was able to accomplish that


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Awesome post Deadbolt! Your story is amazing & inspiring also. Sometimes I wonder if its the puberty thing making her gain all this weight and also all the steriods she takes for her asthma, allergies and eczema. I try alot of herbal stuff now.
> 
> Your right Deadbolt, I want her to do it because she wants to, not because I'm pushing her.
> 
> Gary, Yes I competed one time in figure, that was more about me just being able to get on stage ( I have some self esteem issues). That was my 1st goal....to get on stage LOL.....and with a little wine I was able to accomplish that


I bet you are right Tanya.  I didn't realize she was taking steroids. 

You have self esteem problems or HAD self esteem problems ?  I know it's easy for others to say but it would be hard to imagime someone who looks as good as you do would have self esteem problems . 
But I'm sure there is more to it than that.

So how would you rate your degree of overcomimg the self esteem problem?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> i was going to ask about that. Is it published yet ?  I think I will stick with this at least one more time and then maybe try II .


It's not published yet but I've been piecing it together from Ris's journal. I like it.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It's not published yet but I've been piecing it together from Ris's journal. I like it.


Well I think I'll watch you and see what it looks like.


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 27, 2004)

Gary its been a slow going process for me.  Even after I got married my hubby would fuss at me because of it.  He would say "Why are you always down on yourself?" 

  Sometimes when you're told for many yrs one thing its hard to believe any different.

I'm definitely trying to work on it.  At times I believe its a good thing because it pushes me harder to make myself better, and to prove to myself that I can do it.


----------



## Paynne (Sep 27, 2004)

I not sure, but I think I may have gotten better gains from PRRS I.  Although I DO like working down in the 1-2 rep range on power week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> I'm definitely trying to work on it.  At times I believe its a good thing because it pushes me harder to make myself better, and to prove to myself that I can do it.


Just as long as you keeping trying you have won!  You may have to prove to yourself that you can do it but to all of us here, we already know you can


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It's not published yet but I've been piecing it together from Ris's journal. I like it.



I started to do that as well, I also got a hold of Tanks version of p/rr/s...sorta like II.  But for now I am gaining with p/rr/s I so I'll stick to it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well I think I'll watch you and see what it looks like.


You gonna get enough feedback from the 2 weeks I'll probably stay with it till I get hurt, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I not sure, but I think I may have gotten better gains from PRRS I.  Although I DO like working down in the 1-2 rep range on power week.


How long have you been doing phase II for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I started to do that as well, I also got a hold of Tanks version of p/rr/s...sorta like II.  But for now I am gaining with p/rr/s I so I'll stick to it.


That's cool. I want to see how this goes for me, i like RR week better with phase II and of course I like the 1 rep sets. Great for lazy people like me


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 27, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Just as long as you keeping trying you have won!  You may have to prove to yourself that you can do it but to all of us here, we already know you can



Aww, thanks so much Deadbolt, that really means alot to me.   

I have to say, the members of IM are very supportive in every aspect.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Gary its been a slow going process for me. Even after I got married my hubby would fuss at me because of it. He would say "Why are you always down on yourself?"
> 
> Sometimes when you're told for many yrs one thing its hard to believe any different.
> 
> I'm definitely trying to work on it. At times I believe its a good thing because it pushes me harder to make myself better, and to prove to myself that I can do it.


I hear ya . I see so many people like that everyday. Maybe it's because I work in a grocery store but the majority of them seem to be women. Ok I'm a big flirt   so shoot me ! LOL

But you know I am that way sometimes too. I almost think that anyone who doesn't have at least a small amount of self esteem questions Isn't normal.  There again . peer pressure and advertising doesn't help.

Well i'm sure you are making progress and will continue to so keep up the good work


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You gonna get enough feedback from the 2 weeks I'll probably stay with it till I get hurt, LOL


  Hopefully you'll make it through 2 cycles instead of 2 weeks and then I can make a better assessment .


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Miracles do happen!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> course I like the 1 rep sets. Great for lazy people like me


LOL I wouldn't mind those 1 rep sets though, really shows what ya got!

Speaking of showing I guess I should post my days lifts huh?  Been on IM for hours and forgot to!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LOL I wouldn't mind those 1 rep sets though, really shows what ya got!
> 
> Speaking of showing I guess I should post my days lifts huh?  Been on IM for hours and forgot to!


LOL, I do the same thing. Takes me so long to catch up with everyone else before I post my w/o's.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Aww, thanks so much Deadbolt, that really means alot to me.
> 
> I have to say, the members of IM are very supportive in every aspect.


  Glad my words mean something, I speak from experience.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2004)

Man Gary, your journal is a busy place these days .  Congrats on making the 9 week program.  Sounds like it was a big success.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Man Gary, your journal is a busy place these days . Congrats on making the 9 week program. Sounds like it was a big success.


Morning JD  

Thanks, don't be such a stranger.  How's the job going ?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Sweetie!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Sweetie!


Hi Super Sexy !


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 28, 2004)

*Shock - Legs  Sept. 28, 2004*

*Leg extensions .... Front Squats -ss*
2 sets 160 x 10 ...... 160 x 10
Need to increase front squats next time 

*Single leg legpress ... leg extensions  - ss*
2 sets 200 x 10 .......... 115 x 10
Need to increase leg extensions next time

*DB Lunges - ds*
25 x 10
15 x 10
Increase over last time

*SLDL .................. Lying leg curls - ss*
2 sets 185 x 10 .......  80 x 10
SLDL's were an increase in wt. but will try 195 next time

*Sinle leg legcurl - ds*
30 x 10 
25 x 10
Need to increase next time

*Notes:*
SLDL's are MUCH better than when I first started this .  My form was wrong at the beginning at it was hitting me tooo much in the back. Now my hams scream !!!
Saw something i never saw before . A vein in each leg. Had to have the wife verify it cos I thought i was seeing things  ( that weren't there ).  Hard to believe cos in general I don't look like I'm losing  BF to the degree that I should be getting vascular. Of course I'm basing that on my trouble areas, love handles and lower back are where I am holding most of my fat and a little under the belly button.  I'll keep going like this until I get about a month away from my b-day and if the problem areas still suck I will hit them with some absolved like last time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Great job on the leg veins!! LOL, you don't know how many times I've dropped weights because I thought I saw a vein popping out so I try to slip a hand free and touch it while I'm in the middle of set to verify.


----------



## Paynne (Sep 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> SLDL's are MUCH better than when I first started this . My form was wrong at the beginning at it was hitting me tooo much in the back. Now my hams scream !!!


THAT's what I'm talkin about Nice work!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great job on the leg veins!! LOL, you don't know how many times I've dropped weights because I thought I saw a vein popping out so I try to slip a hand free and touch it while I'm in the middle of set to verify.


LOL I can just see you doing that .  Know wonder you injure yourself so  much !


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 28, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> THAT's what I'm talkin about Nice work!


Thanks  Paynne,

Got the form down,  now I need to get the weight up !


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL I can just see you doing that .  Know wonder you injure yourself so  much !


Sad thing is it's usually not a vein. It's dirt or where a DB hit me, LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 29, 2004)

*Shock - Back  Sept. 29, 2004*

*Bent arm pullovers ....Wg pulldowns - ss*
2 sets 60 x 10 .............  145 x 10
Wg's were an increase 

*Stiff arm pulldowns ... Rev grip bent rows - ss*
2 sets 65 x 10 ............. 135 x 10
Need to increase these next time 

*Cg pulley rows - ds*
220 , 205 , 190 x 8

*20  in . HIIT this p.m.*

*Notes:*
BRRRRRRRR !!! Only 57 degrees in the gym this morning.  Won't be long I'll have to fire up the heater.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

That's what you'll get living in Central "misery"


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Sep 29, 2004)

You two are sooooooooo funny


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

Sorry, the weak have to pick on the strong


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sorry, the weak have to pick on the strong


Weak my ass !!!!!  I read both journals.  You are both freakin' animals


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2004)

Killer leg and back workout...looks like your improving a ton. 

 Don't you love that high of see'ing a vein?  I remember during my first cut I was doing a military press w/ DB's and I saw a massive vein pop out of my armpit I damn near dropped the DB's.  I think I got like 5 extra reps just to see the vein a few more times lol.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 29, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Killer leg and back workout...looks like your improving a ton.
> 
> Don't you love that high of see'ing a vein? I remember during my first cut I was doing a military press w/ DB's and I saw a massive vein pop out of my armpit I damn near dropped the DB's. I think I got like 5 extra reps just to see the vein a few more times lol.


Hey DB,

Yes it is quite the feeling   I see you are having some killer wo's


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB,
> 
> Yes it is quite the feeling   I see you are having some killer wo's


For once I honestly can't complain , there could always be worse.  I think its all this competition I have going here trying to catch up to you...enough there to drive a man crazy lol.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 29, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> For once I honestly can't complain , there could always be worse. I think its all this competition I have going here trying to catch up to you...enough there to drive a man crazy lol.


Flattery will get you nowhere     I will not slack off ! LOL  But WHEN you catch me( catch me ? Hell there are not more than a handful of lifts that you aren't using as much wt as I am . )  it will be because of your hard work, persistence and dedication


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

Good morning Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 30, 2004)

*Shock - abs/calves  Sept 30, 2004*

*Seated cable crunches .... Laying knee raises - ss*
3 sets 105 x 15 .................. 35 x 15
Seated crunches were an increase in wt.

*Kneeling Cable crunches - ds*
120. 105 , 90 x 10

*Seated calf raises ... Standing calf raises - ss*
3 sets 180 x 15 ............. 270 x 15
Seated raises were an increase in wt.

*Standing single leg calf raises - ds*
90 , 70 , 50 x 10

*20 min. HIIT in pm*

*Notes:*
Tomorrow is last wo in the 9 weeks cycle.  Will spend some time this weekend making ready for the next 9 weeks.  Probabaly a different split..  *Should I take a week off before starting another 9 weeks ?  I don't remember if there was a Gopro recommendation on this .*


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Gary


Hi Gorgeous  

i saw that you enjoyed your trip to the gym today


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn, another prrs groupie LOL  Glad its working for you GW.  Workouts look solid, and you are noticing body comp changes, you cant ask for much more.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think you do take a week off inbetween or at least lift light for a week if you must lift


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, another prrs groupie LOL Glad its working for you GW. Workouts look solid, and you are noticing body comp changes, you cant ask for much more.


Hey Chicken Legs  !! Damn I wish my legs looked like chicken legs !  To be honest with you I think I could make changes regardless of what program I do but this one will do for now.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think you do take a week off inbetween or at least lift light for a week if you must lift


Cool ! I'm ready for a break . LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

But you still have to post in your journal everyday!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> But you still have to post in your journal everyday!!!


No Problemo  

Hey , can I qoute you on that  ?     Sorry , I'm in a mood


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

You sure can!! LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey whats up Gary, lookin good.....

Yea man you could take a week off after 9 weeks.  To be honest with ya I haven't taken a week off in months...a long time lol!  I just have been feeling awsome so I didn't bother but the week after next me and my guys are actually gonna take one off....such pansies they can't hack it heh!

Hey Prem. chicken legs my ass....they got some meat on em! One day once I grow a pair of balls I'll post a pick of mine but they are way smaller then yours heh.  How big are your legs anyhow?  I'm roughly 26" so I'm still a small fry lol.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey Prem. chicken legs my ass....they got some meat on em! One day once I grow a pair of balls I'll post a pick of mine but they are way smaller then yours heh.  How big are your legs anyhow?  I'm roughly 26" so I'm still a small fry lol.




Right now my legs are only 24" or so.  They used to be over 26" but I took a 16 week break..

So post a pic of yours man.  They are bigger than mine lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 30, 2004)

Eh not by much man.....

I would have to shave the legs and everything, haven't kept up with that.  Maybe once I take my week off from the gym I can get all my shaving in   

Thats got to be the worst part of all of this...I can deal with the killer cuts, the mass foods, the pain, sweat, and soreness but the shaving just kills me lol.  I'll be sure to post one for ya.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2004)

MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

Good morning sweetie

Think you can handle not going to the gym for a whole week?  I tried...was gonna take this week off to recover ...lasted 3 days...back at it again and starting to feel normal ha ha

Got any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 1, 2004)

Just a quick Good Morning to all you great people !!

Today should be the day, our daughter went to the hospital this morning , she was dilating so they kept her.  She went yesterday too but it was a false alarm. 
Might have to start calling me Grandpa after today  !


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

HOW EXCITING!!!


----------



## Paynne (Oct 1, 2004)

Morning Gramps


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Just a quick Good Morning to all you great people !!
> 
> Today should be the day, our daughter went to the hospital this morning , she was dilating so they kept her.  She went yesterday too but it was a false alarm.
> Might have to start calling me Grandpa after today  !


Heya gramps!  Best of luck to your daughter.  Hope she is doing better...can't wait for the big day I bet huh?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks Gang !
Still no baby yet. Probably going to be an all day thing. She was a 4 this morning and is 5 now. At this rate she will be there all day !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 1, 2004)

*Shock - Arms Oct. 1, 2004*

*Ez bar curl ...... Cg chins - ss*
2 sets 80 x 10 .... BW x 10
Increased EZ curl by 15 lbs !!! Evidently I have been slacking off !!
Need to add wt. to chins too.

*Preacher cable curl ... Reverse curl - ss*
2 sets 60 x 9 .............. 50 x 10
Rev curls were an increase in wt. Only got 9 on preacher curls this time. I'm blaming the increase in EZ culrs for that .
Can probably go heavier on Rev curls still.

*1 arm cable curls - ds*
22.5 , 17.5 x 10
I told you I would increase these even if it was by 2.5 lbs ! 

*Pushdowns ......... Cg bench press - ss*
2 sets 75 x 10 ........... 185 x 10
Increased wt in both exercises

*Rev Pressdowns ........... 2 handed Db extension behind head ? - ss*
2 sets 55 x 10 ....................... 65 x 6
Need to increase Rev pressdowns next time
First time doing the 2 handed db ext. OUCH !!

*Weighted bench dips - ds*
80 , 45 x 10
I increased these and they are still too light .I think I will "practice" these one day next week until I figure out the heaviest weight I can use. I'm wasting time this way.

Ok today was the last wo in this 9 week cycle. Taking time this weekend to evaluate my Progress and start planning the next 9 weeks. Will post what I come up with Monday for feedback.
Thanks for all the help


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

WOW!  Grandpa Gary, that has a nice ring to it!!   Good luck to your daughter!!!      Hope the baby comes soon!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey, keep us posted. Hope everything goes smoothly! And did you workout while your daughters having a baby?!?! LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 1, 2004)

Yes i worked out this morning . LOL  The son in law didn't call until I was almost done working out.

If I remember correctly : Born 3:57 pm Oct. 1, 2004 - 7 lbs 10 oz - 21" , blonde curly hair. And I think they named him Zachariah Wesley Wegner.

Will post the obligatory baby pic as soon as I have one


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Awesome Gary! Is he cute? I like the name Zachariah.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome Gary! Is he cute? I like the name Zachariah.


Sure he is !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 2, 2004)

Congrats buff grandpa!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Congrats buff grandpa!


Hey JD , 

Thanks !!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 2, 2004)

Well the results from my past 9 weeks were not what I was hoping for but I have to admit I had two weeks (back to back ) where my diet wasn't as good as it usually is and I missed probably half of my cardio sessions due mostly to car detailing jobs.  

My body measurements showed no signifigant losses over what they were at the start and I lost 5 lbs and 1 inch off the waist   . But hey , slow and steady is the way to go . I have 28 more weeks until the big *50* so I have plenty of time to find those elusive 6 pack abs .


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey congrats on the new family member!!

9 weeks, loss of 5lbs, increased strength, looking amazing...sounds good to me.


----------



## Paynne (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratz!

Those numbers sound pretty good to me. 28 weeks is more than enough time!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks guys !

Paynne  ,  I hear ya in re: diet change


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey Jake , you out there ?  I went to a garage sale and guess what I scored this time ?  
A really nice Weider bench and Weider 250 lb Oly barbell set. Guess what he was asking for it ?  $500 !!!!!!!!
Guess how much I paid for it ? NOT A DAMN THING !!!!

He also had an old Mopar he wanted to sell and I worked a trade where I help him sell the Mopar in exchange for the wieder equipment.   

I think I'll start my own "play it again" sports store.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

sweet score Gary.

You've made excellent progress and I can't believe you are going to be 50!  You look not a day over 35


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 4, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> sweet score Gary.
> 
> You've made excellent progress and I can't believe you are going to be 50! You look not a day over 35


Hi Velvet  

You are so sweet !


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sure he is !


He is GORGEOUS!!!  What a handsome little guy, just like his Grandpa!!   

That is some great progress Hun!!  And I agree with Velvet, not a day over 35!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 4, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> He is GORGEOUS!!! What a handsome little guy, just like his Grandpa!!
> 
> That is some great progress Hun!! And I agree with Velvet, not a day over 35!!!!


  Thanks Cyndi  

You're so sweet !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 4, 2004)

No workout today. taking the week off    guess I'll have to spend the week whoring in everybody's journals


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No workout today. taking the week off    guess I'll have to spend the week whoring in everybody's journals


 Same here    Been lookin forward to this for a while.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2004)

Yea, im here.. always am.  Damn, I cant believe your luck   Cute kid too.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 4, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Same here  Been lookin forward to this for a while.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, im here.. always am. Damn, I cant believe your luck  Cute kid too.


Thanks , he's a keeper.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

Good morning handsome grampy!  How's the bambino doing?  Oh, and Happy Thanksgiving..is your wife cooking  up a big dinner?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning handsome grampy! How's the bambino doing? Oh, and Happy Thanksgiving..is your wife cooking up a big dinner?


Morning Velvet   Zach is doing fine . He will be here this coming Saturday .

LOL on the thanksgiving day. Ours isn't until November !


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet   Zach is doing fine . He will be here this coming Saturday .
> 
> LOL on the thanksgiving day. Ours isn't until November !


Zach eh?  I love that name...very strong male name


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 5, 2004)

First Tuesday of the month ( Extra discount day ). Time to head for Vitamin World and stock up for the month.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Gary!!

How are you today?  How's Zach's mommy???    

A Week off!!!  Hmmm that sounds good.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> First Tuesday of the month ( Extra discount day ). Time to head for Vitamin World and stock up for the month.



Is it cheaper for you to shop there than it is online?  And dont tell me you dont own a CC.. lol


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 5, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!!
> 
> How are you today? How's Zach's mommy???
> 
> A Week off!!! Hmmm that sounds good.


Hi Lusciuos !  LOL  I've never called anyone that before ! You should feel honored  

I am tired, Today was truck day at work .   Zach's mom is doing good  Thanks for asking .

Do you ever take a week off from training ?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Is it cheaper for you to shop there than it is online? And dont tell me you dont own a CC.. lol


Its pretty cheap, might be something cheaper online but the Vitamon world is fairly close and my wife loves to hit the outlet stores    I make all kinds of brownie points for that .

I got 10 lbs of protein and a 28 oz container of Cytomax for $40 today. Normally that would of been $100 .   If you have something cheaper let me know. You know I love a bargain  .  Got any Oly weights you want to sell ? LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 5, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Its pretty cheap, might be something cheaper online but the Vitamon world is fairly close and my wife loves to hit the outlet stores    I make all kinds of brownie points for that .
> 
> I got 10 lbs of protein and a 28 oz container of Cytomax for $40 today. Normally that would of been $100 .   If you have something cheaper let me know. You know I love a bargain  .  Got any Oly weights you want to sell ? LOL


    
How about this I will send you money and you buy me some stuff next week...thats pretty good man.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 5, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> How about this I will send you money and you buy me some stuff next week...thats pretty good man.


That would be great but they change the discounts pretty regular . I think next time it is supposed to be 40 % of their store brands and 30% of all others. Not sure what that translates into but not quite as good as todays was . If I bought the same stuff next time i did today it would cost about $70  instead of $40.

How's the time off from working out going ?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

Good morning Gary


----------



## Paynne (Oct 6, 2004)

My oldest son's name is Zach, I picked it to be different, then all of a sudden every other male child in my area was called Zach  Obviously, I like that name 


I've been shopping at a Vitamin world also. Prices seem competitive with online prices. I think Gary should start his own sports equipment business. He seems to have the knack


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 6, 2004)

Morning Guys and Gals  

Velvet  

Paynne   , How old is your Zach ?  Yeah a used sports equip biz !  I'm not have alot of luck with the classic cars right now so maybe i should use that big old 30 x 50 building for something else


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

Morning Mr six pack! 

You would be so proud of me.. I did REAL dips yesterday!!  Chris just held my feet steady, 2 sets 6 reps each.     

Saturday I am going for 100 pound bench...     

Today I have power legs...     but I need it


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 6, 2004)

Mornin Gary....Hows Zach?

Week off was good up until today.  Been getting some decent rest and catching up with some of my homework and stuff.  Got my body fat tested today and BMR...so not happy with em.  But an experiment is an experiment and I had to stick to it.

Make a gym with that space lol.....first client could be Zach heh.

SAPHY wowowowowow to the avi     Awsome progress, go nail them legs for me.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Mr six pack!
> 
> You would be so proud of me.. I did REAL dips yesterday!! Chris just held my feet steady, 2 sets 6 reps each.
> 
> ...


 
WOW ! Yes I am proud of you !   Doing those dips will help you make that bench press goal  .

    Your reward for a job well done !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 6, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Mornin Gary....Hows Zach?
> 
> Week off was good up until today. Been getting some decent rest and catching up with some of my homework and stuff. Got my body fat tested today and BMR...so not happy with em. But an experiment is an experiment and I had to stick to it.
> 
> ...


DB ,
Just read about that in your journal.  No Sweat   You're young and motivated. 

Well first client would probably be Zach's dad. This weekend I'm sending a cage . a bench and 300 lbs home with him.  Got to make room in my gym for the recent access and possible future aquisitions (sp)


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 6, 2004)

Found out that I have been weighing myself wrong for years . Here is a link to the right way to weigh  yourself 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=776762#post776762


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 6, 2004)

LMAO at the scale.

Is Zach's pops already into fitness or is this a first time thing for him?  Or is it simply a storage place lol.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey there grandpops! Zach is cute! How's everything going?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

Morning Grampa Gary!  How's it going?


----------



## Paynne (Oct 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Paynne  , How old is your Zach ?


He'll be 16 on Dec 30th, which in NJ means that you can get your driver's permit if you take private lessons.          There goes my insurance premiums.  




			
				Saphy said:
			
		

> You would be so proud of me.. I did REAL dips yesterday!! Chris just held my feet steady, 2 sets 6 reps each


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah I am cool   


 

How is the hot grandpa today???


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 7, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LMAO at the scale.
> 
> Is Zach's pops already into fitness or is this a first time thing for him? Or is it simply a storage place lol.


Hey DB,

Zach's dad worked out way back when I guess and was supposedly a pretty big guy.  he is pretty stout looking right now so shouldn't be too much for him to get back to where he was. he is pretty active.  Has two jobs both pretty physical.

storage place ! LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there grandpops! Zach is cute! How's everything going?


Hey Rock ,
Glad you're back!  Just not the same around here without you to pick on    J/K  Everything is going good. Looking forward to getting back at the weights !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Morning Grampa Gary! How's it going?


Morning Velvet  

Damn you must get up early !  Have a great day


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 7, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> He'll be 16 on Dec 30th, which in NJ means that you can get your driver's permit if you take private lessons.         There goes my insurance premiums.


Dec 30 th !   Almost a christmas baby !  My daughter Bonnie was born Dec 26th.  That was close !  Its terrible cos her birthday and xmas seem to blend into one thing sometimes . But I try to make it 2 entirely different occassions even now . She is almost 24 and expecting her first baby in mid March ! 

Guess you'll have to get a second job to cover those insursnce premiums.  Personal trainer ?!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yeah I am cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Cool Lady !

If the hot grandpa you are referring to is me I am doing great  
Thanks Babe ! You are the coolest  

Can't wait to see your halloween avi !!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> He'll be 16 on Dec 30th, which in NJ means that you can get your driver's permit if you take private lessons.          There goes my insurance premiums.


I remeber those days, don't worry before you know it he'll be driving on his own then you will never see him lol   I remember when I first got my license I was never home, everyone thought I was crazy for being able to drive all day with no problems......now they know I'm crazy b/c I go into burning buildings and am applying for driver training to drive that beast of an engine!!


----------



## Paynne (Oct 10, 2004)

How are you surviving the week off?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 10, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> How are you surviving the week off?


Hey Paynne  

I was doing great until this morning , was really looking forward to getting back at it .  But I have the runs this morning and today is Power / legs.  Think I'll wait until later in the day/early evening to workout  

How many kids you got ? I see you had a birthday party diet   Good for you ! Trust me , little things like that mean a lot to your kids. That you would forgo your diet to celebrate their B-day. At least my kids did .


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 10, 2004)

*Power/ Legs    Oct. 10, 2004*

The week off was great but so was getting back into the gym today. Yes still doing P/RR/S but mixing it up different than last time and trying a few new exercises.

*Squats*
3 sets 400 x 6

*Single leg press
3 sets 160 x 6

Single leg extension
2 sets of 70 x 6

Lying leg curl
3 sets of 100 x 6

Stiff leg deadlifts
3 sets 225 x 4

Notes:
Overall a great workout. Picked up were I left off  
4 min RI's between squats /leg presses
3 min RI's between everything else *


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

Holy crap, 400 on squats?!? Your a freaking monstar there Gary!!! Maybe you should try phase II of P/RR/S. I really like it so far.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Holy crap, 400 on squats?!? Your a freaking monstar there Gary!!! Maybe you should try phase II of P/RR/S. I really like it so far.


Thanks  Rock. 

I'm still watching you and Phase II


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

I've finished 2 weeks so far. I'm so proud of myself, LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I've finished 2 weeks so far. I'm so proud of myself, LOL


   

Keep at it my man LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 10, 2004)

Damn gary 400 is sick!!!!

I bet your glad you got back to the gym....good idea to wait for them green apple pladders to go away before squatting.  Would suck to cleant hat mess up lol.  I can't wait 10 hours and counting to hit power chest/delts for me!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn gary 400 is sick!!!!
> 
> I bet your glad you got back to the gym....good idea to wait for them green apple pladders to go away before squatting. Would suck to cleant hat mess up lol. I can't wait 10 hours and counting to hit power chest/delts for me!!!


Hey DB ,

Back from the woods and ready to hit the weights are you ?   Yeah there was no way I was doing squats that morning . LOL waited until late afternoon


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Gary!!  
400 pound squats!       Holy Moly!  That is freakin' awesome!

OK are you ready for this??  You are the first person I am telling...  I did a 100 pound bench yesterday!!!      I went for 2 but Chris had to help me get it back up on the second one, but that's OK!!  I am   ,  well OK  maybe not   but I am   

  to Deadbolt on the pooping during squats.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!!
> 400 pound squats!   Holy Moly! That is freakin' awesome!
> 
> OK are you ready for this?? You are the first person I am telling... I did a 100 pound bench yesterday!!!  I went for 2 but Chris had to help me get it back up on the second one, but that's OK!! I am  , well OK maybe not  but I am
> ...


Hey Cyndi  

I am soooo proud of you !  *100 lbs !!!  *

 DB


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2004)

psssst Gary ... happy Canadian Thanksgiving.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> psssst Gary ... happy Canadian Thanksgiving.


psssst  NT ... Thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

*Power - Chest / Bi's  Oct . 11, 2004*

*Bench press*
3 sets 230 x 6

*Incline bench press*
3 sets 196 x 6

*Weighted dips*
3 sets 45 x 6

*Barbell curl*
3 sets 105 x 6

*Cable preacher curl*
2 sets 70 x 4

*Db hammer curls*
2 sets 55 x 6

*Notes:*
Another good wo !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice workout Gar!  Looking strong on bench as usual.  Your BB curls have moved up nicely....

My arm finally is feeling better, but I'm still nursing it.  Paranoid I'll re-injure it.  My wo's are the anti-thesis of yours for the time being.  No direct arm work, no shoulders, no close grips or inclines.  Concentrating on strict form compound movements - flat bench, Hammer Strength vertical incline, pec flyes on rear lateral machine, deadlifts, rack pulls, bent over rows, AM's, hypers, squats, seated rows, and some light pulldowns.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice workout Gar! Looking strong on bench as usual. Your BB curls have moved up nicely....
> 
> My arm finally is feeling better, but I'm still nursing it. Paranoid I'll re-injure it. My wo's are the anti-thesis of yours for the time being. No direct arm work, no shoulders, no close grips or inclines. Concentrating on strict form compound movements - flat bench, Hammer Strength vertical incline, pec flyes on rear lateral machine, deadlifts, rack pulls, bent over rows, AM's, hypers, squats, seated rows, and some light pulldowns.


Hey JD ,

long time no see . LOL   Thanks for the good words.

Sounds like you are working out pretty good even without the direct arm work.  Any idea when you will be doing the direct arm work ?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Bench press*
> 3 sets 230 x 6
> 
> *Incline bench press*
> ...



Great workout!   
Just popping by to check out your journal and say hi!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Great workout!
> Just popping by to check out your journal and say hi!


Hi BC   

Thanks for stopping in . You are welcome any time.  Feel free to make suggestions or just BS


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2004)

Heya bro lookin solid!!!! Those are some nice lifts.

Yea the woods did me some good to relaxe and stuff...really cleared my mind up.  Took it light in the gym though didn't wanna kill myself....still sore as a mutha today though!  I'll post in my journal though.

SAPHY!!!!       You animal look at that bench shoot up!!  Keep it up girl I know you got more then that in ya!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi BC
> 
> Thanks for stopping in . You are welcome any time.  Feel free to make suggestions or just BS



Thanks!   
Have to tell you though... most of my suggestions would amount to BS anyway!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 11, 2004)

Great w/o Gary! If your getting 3 sets of all 6 reps, time to up the weight a bit


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bro lookin solid!!!! Those are some nice lifts.
> 
> Yea the woods did me some good to relaxe and stuff...really cleared my mind up. Took it light in the gym though didn't wanna kill myself....still sore as a mutha today though! I'll post in my journal though.
> 
> SAPHY!!!!    You animal look at that bench shoot up!! Keep it up girl I know you got more then that in ya!


Thanks DB !  I couldn't noticed you went light. Probably a smarter move than mine of just jumping right back in where I left off .


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> Have to tell you though... most of my suggestions would amount to BS anyway!


HMMMMMMM  BS from BC ..... OK !!!!!!!!!!   Do youthink Rock will get jealous ? LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Gary! If your getting 3 sets of all 6 reps, time to up the weight a bit


You got it Rock


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

Good morning Gary   how was your weekend?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 12, 2004)

Good morning Gary!   

What ya doing today?  Shoulders and tris for me!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 12, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Gary  how was your weekend?


HI Velvet  ,

Not as filling as yours but good just the same.  Zach came for a visit


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 12, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Good morning Gary!
> 
> What ya doing today? Shoulders and tris for me!


Hey Cyndi  

I just finished calves and abs


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 12, 2004)

*Power - Calves/abs  Oct. 12, 2004*

*Standing calf raises*
3 sets 315 x 6

*Seated calf raises*
3 sets 215 x 6 

*Lying knee raises*
65 x 6
2 sets 65 x 5

*Kneeling cable crunches*
3 sets 140 x 6
too much "swing" on these 

*Notes:*
gonna feel that one  

3 min RI's


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 12, 2004)

Great w/o there Gary! You are one strong Grandpa  Do you like doing power Abs? I was thinking of dropping that and just doing reg rep range for abs.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o there Gary! You are one strong Grandpa  Do you like doing power Abs? I was thinking of dropping that and just doing reg rep range for abs.


Does anybody really like doing abs ? LOL  Yeah I like it, I'm crazzee 

wow  did i put one past you ?  I just editted the post above. I had 2 sets of 215 x 5 for  lying knee raises


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2004)

How is the hot grandpa this morin'?

I want a 'Zach'.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

Good morning Gary..impressive raises..ha ha, that ought ta go in the record books!

What's on the agenda today Gramps?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> How is the hot grandpa this morin'?
> 
> I want a 'Zach'.


Hey Sexy Lady !  

I'm fine just finished my Back/tri wo!  

Wish I could help you with the "Zach" issue  but alas I can't


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Gary..impressive raises..ha ha, that ought ta go in the record books!
> 
> What's on the agenda today Gramps?


Hi Velvet  

Just finished my wo and almost ready to head out the door for work .  Whats on your schedule today ?  Besides looking good and driving the guys in the office wild .


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Gary!! 

LEGS today...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Does anybody really like doing abs ? LOL  Yeah I like it, I'm crazzee
> 
> wow  did i put one past you ?  I just editted the post above. I had 2 sets of 215 x 5 for  lying knee raises



How can you not like doing abs?!  I love working my abs, i hit em hard every week!  No excuses, I just sometimes don't write them in my journal.

Yea I noticed thr 215 I just figured you were freakishly strong or something heh.  Next I'm waiting for something like forearm curl 3 sets @ 515 x 6 LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!!
> 
> LEGS today...


Sexy legs


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> How can you not like doing abs?! I love working my abs, i hit em hard every week! No excuses, I just sometimes don't write them in my journal.
> 
> Yea I noticed thr 215 I just figured you were freakishly strong or something heh. Next I'm waiting for something like forearm curl 3 sets @ 515 x 6 LOL.


DB,

LOL , But I am putting some direct forearm work into the mix this time through, starting friday


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2004)

*Power - Back / tri's  Oct. 13, 2004*

*Rack Deadlifts*
3 sets 275 x 6 

*Bent barbell row*
150, 160, 170 x 6

*Weighted chins*
3 sets 45 x 6

*Cg seated rows *
3 sets 220 x 6

*Cg bench press*
3 sets 215 x 4

*Triceps pressdown*
2 sets 75 x 6

*1 arm Db extensions*
2 sets 35 x 6

*Notes:*
3 min RI's


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2004)

Mornin Gramps!  Just got back from a firecall and can't go back to sleep.

Nice back/tri day my man...very solid lifts!  Keep it up!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Mornin Gramps! Just got back from a firecall and can't go back to sleep.
> 
> Nice back/tri day my man...very solid lifts! Keep it up!


Thanks Db ,

LOL   I read about your call .


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Db ,
> 
> LOL   I read about your call .


 Yea you would be surprised the things I see in my town...you will never realize how F'ed up a town is until you become a fireman or cop...you really see all the best things lol.

So whats on the to-do list today?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

Good morning gw.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi BC  
DB, 

Another abs/calves day


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2004)

*Power - Calves/Abs  Oct. 14, 2004*

*Seated calf raises*
3 sets 215 x 6
Need to increase weight on these next power week

*Standing calf raises*
3 sets 320 
very small increase in weight, need to go heavier next time

*Kneeling cable crunches*
3 sets 130 x 6
dropped the weight on these 10 lbs. too much "swing" on these when I did 140 .

*Laying Kneee Raises*
3 sets 65 x 5 

*Notes:*
3 Min RI's

Tomorrow - delts and forearms


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2004)

Damn how many times a week is calves and abs for ya?  Its almost seems like ya do em every day lol.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn how many times a week is calves and abs for ya? Its almost seems like ya do em every day lol.


  Twice a week


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Rack Deadlifts*
> 3 sets 275 x 6
> 
> *Bent barbell row*
> ...



Nice lifts GW!!  Your weighted chins are impressive


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice lifts GW!! Your weighted chins are impressive


Hey YM ! 

Thanks  and thanks for stopping by.  I have a ways to go to catch you though.  And Riss.  But one of these  days


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

*TGIF!!!! *


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

too funny

HAPPY FRIDAY GARY!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes TGIF day!  I have been so busy with school stuff lately,,, that and ruining my diet.  I need some motivation.  I have been in such a slump latelty and I just can't seem to get a good grip on a disciplined diet again. I suppose I just need a goal or a reason to stay so lean.  Stop by and see my latest accomplishment on my Pec routine.  ( I'm just fishing for compliments)


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> too funny
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY GARY!!!!


Hi Velvet  

HAve a great weekend !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Yes TGIF day! I have been so busy with school stuff lately,,, that and ruining my diet. I need some motivation. I have been in such a slump latelty and I just can't seem to get a good grip on a disciplined diet again. I suppose I just need a goal or a reason to stay so lean. Stop by and see my latest accomplishment on my Pec routine. ( I'm just fishing for compliments)


Hi Jeanie  

Anytime you need a compliment you know where to go ! You're gorgeous and pretty damn strong !


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Jeanie
> 
> Anytime you need a compliment you know where to go ! You're gorgeous and pretty damn strong !


 Now that's what I was looking for!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Now that's what I was looking for!


I call it as I see it  !

have a good weekend


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2004)

morning Gary.

We seem to follow the same journals, so I thought I'd add yours as a stop.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 15, 2004)

LMAO at the picture and yest TGIF!

*Jeanie*: One word     OK so maybe thats three.  Dont sweat it what ever your doin' is workin' and workin' very well!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Gary.
> 
> We seem to follow the same journals, so I thought I'd add yours as a stop.


Cool   Hopefully we won't trip over each other


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

*Power - delts/forearms Oct. 15, 2004*

*Seated press*
3 sets 150 x 6
Go heavier next time

*Upright Rows*
3 sets 130 x 6

*Cheat laterals*
3 sets 35 x 6 
go heavier next time 

*Wrist rollups ?*
10 x 6 

*Rev wrist rollups ?
*10 x 6

*Notes:*
Wrist roll ups weren't much but man my forearms were screaming for me to stop !    Might of been the neighbor , I had the stereo on louder than usual !


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow! That made me feel nice!
Oh, and the extra 500 calories was AFTER my workout!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Wow! That made me feel nice!
> Oh, and the extra 500 calories was AFTER my workout!


Glad to brighten your day !  After ? OOPs ! LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

Well my wife gave me a short term goal today ( I don't think she meant to though ). Anyway her B-day is coming up in about 3 weeks  and she wants to go to a "nice" restaraunt and get dressed up. So I tried on my dress up pants today.  They Fit but a little too snug  to suit me so my goal is to loss enough around the waist to fit more comfortably into the pants     Not a big deal but just a little something to keep me motivated .


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 16, 2004)

You'll get into those pants. Your abs are just so HUGE right now though LOL. Looking good in here buddy.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You'll get into those pants. Your abs are just so HUGE right now though LOL. Looking good in here buddy.


Hmmmmmm  I never thought of it like that    You have a sharp mind there Rock !  Thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 16, 2004)

Was very strict diet-wise this week     Dropped for 4lbs   


It's pizza time


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 16, 2004)

Have some pizza for me


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Was very strict diet-wise this week     Dropped for 4lbs
> 
> 
> It's pizza time


   

Congrats gramps!

Took me a while to find this journal, I use to have it in my favorites but lost em all when my comp crashed.  Glad to be back!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey Gary, I remember you once mentioning that you had gained weight when you had shoulder surgery.  I am now looking at the possibility of having to have surgery on my shoulder, since my doctor seemed to be in a bit of a hurry for me to do an X-Ray of it.  He said he wanted me to do that asap so that I could go to a specialist at the earliest possible time...

Back to my query.  How long were you "out" after surgery?  What I mean is how long before you can actually begin doing some sort of an exercise.  No, I am not talking about weight lifting, but cardio and other things that I can do while I wait for my shoulder to heal.
What did it feel like when you tore the rotator?  I ask just to see if it's the same symptoms that my shoulder is presenting now.  Just to get my mind working on how soon to get back on the horse.
How soon before you actually started working out again?

Just a few questions from a worried Tony.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> What did it feel like when you tore the rotator?  I ask just to see if it's the same symptoms that my shoulder is presenting now.  Just to get my mind working on how soon to get back on the horse.
> How soon before you actually started working out again?
> 
> Just a few questions from a worried Tony.....



I slightly tore my cuff a while ago and it felt...well sorta of like someone mid bench pressing stabbing me in the shoulder and twisting the knife.  Right away I bailed the weight lol.  It wasn't severe enough for surgery but they said if I just activate it a little more I would need surgery.  

I rested for about a month or so then came back for some light lifting and rehab.  I'm sure I should go to a doc and get it checked out again b/c since I have bothered it once more (slightly nothing major) but it doesn't stop me from lifting.  I simply watch my form and I haven't had many problems since then.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi sweetie!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi sweetie!!


Hi Gorgeous  

Damn , it just isn't the same around here with you not being online as often .


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 16, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, I remember you once mentioning that you had gained weight when you had shoulder surgery. I am now looking at the possibility of having to have surgery on my shoulder, since my doctor seemed to be in a bit of a hurry for me to do an X-Ray of it. He said he wanted me to do that asap so that I could go to a specialist at the earliest possible time...
> 
> Back to my query. How long were you "out" after surgery? What I mean is how long before you can actually begin doing some sort of an exercise. No, I am not talking about weight lifting, but cardio and other things that I can do while I wait for my shoulder to heal.
> What did it feel like when you tore the rotator? I ask just to see if it's the same symptoms that my shoulder is presenting now. Just to get my mind working on how soon to get back on the horse.
> ...


Sent ya a PM


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 16, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Congrats gramps!
> 
> Took me a while to find this journal, I use to have it in my favorites but lost em all when my comp crashed. Glad to be back!


Thanks DB  

Don't you hate it when that happens!   

Do you do any rotator exercises ?  i don't anymore . Use to use that rubber band thing the doc gave me . Used it for a long time until I started working out  then i just make sure my shoulders are warmed up before I start any heavy lifting.  Heavy for me that is . LOL


----------



## Paynne (Oct 16, 2004)

I've been warming up rotators on every chest/delt day.  After reading about so many ppl with rotator problems I'm just paranoid now


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 16, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I've been warming up rotators on every chest/delt day. After reading about so many ppl with rotator problems I'm just paranoid now


Good Idea  Paynne


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Gorgeous
> 
> Damn , it just isn't the same around here with you not being online as often .



Yeah I miss you too!!  I will have to get your email address... mine is Cyndibelle@optonline.net.  Email me if you wanna...

I had a good chest wo yesterday...     today is back butt and calves.

How is the baby??


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 17, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yeah I miss you too!! I will have to get your email address... mine is Cyndibelle@optonline.net. Email me if you wanna...
> 
> I had a good chest wo yesterday...  today is back butt and calves.
> 
> How is the baby??


Hi Gorgeous  

Thanks for the email addy !    I'm sure I'll use it  

Zach is due here later today !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 17, 2004)

*Rep Range - Legs  Oct. 17, 2004*

*Leg extensions*
160 x 10
170 x 10
start with 170 next time 

*BB Hack Squats*
160 x 15
175 x 15
190 x 12
Increase in weight and reps 

*1 legged squats*
70 x 20 
75 x 20
85 x 16
increase in wt and reps 

*Laying Leg Curls*
90 x 10
100 x 7

*Stiff legged deadlifts*
160 x 15
170 x 12
Increase in wt and reps !

*Single leg curl*
25 x 16
20 x 16

*Notes:*
This wo kills me everytime  
2 minute RI's
Cutting 200 cals a day off diet starting today


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2004)

Nice w/o! Looking at that w/o kills me, LOL. How the hell do you do 1 legged squats?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o! Looking at that w/o kills me, LOL. How the hell do you do 1 legged squats?


Very carefully !


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2004)

Does not look fun. And I guess that's different than a lunge because your going straight down instead of lunging out?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Does not look fun. And I guess that's different than a lunge because your going straight down instead of lunging out?


Thats my understanding but what do i know ! 

According to what i read they work the same muscles so you say Potayto and I potahto    all i know is they are deadly


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 18, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 18, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Good morning!


Morning Jeanie


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 18, 2004)

*Rep Range - Chest/Biceps  Oct. 18, 2004*

*Incline bench press*
175 x 10
185 x 8
195 x 5

*BB Bench Press*
150 x 15
160 x 12
160 x 10

*Db Flyes *
45 x 15
40 x 18

*Alt. Db curls*
45 x 12
50 x 10
Start with 50 next time

*Cable curl*
60 x 15
65 x 11

*Concentration curl*
25 x 16
20 x 16

*Notes:*
Changed up the rep range so the weights used dropped.  Could definetly tell a difference. It's been 4 hrs and my biceps are still mad at me


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2004)

good afternoon sir.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> good afternoon sir.


Hey Birthday boy  ,  Sounds like you had quite the celebration


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2004)

I'd say it was one of the best bday's I've had.


----------



## Paynne (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice wo!  Yeah the high rep stuff always hurts more


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

Great WO Mr Six pack!!  I am in rep range week too!!   Rest day today.. tommorow is shoulders, tris and abs!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey Paynne ,

I must of missed something the first time i set up my p/rr/s workouts cause my rep range weeks were not nearly as high in reps. But i was going back through some of Randy's links while setting up my workouts for the next 9 weeks and found that i was evidently not going high enough in reps the first time through.

Why didn't some other p/rr/s person set me straight ?  


Cyndi,
Thanks Sweetheart ! What did you do on your rest day ?  Anything Sexciting  I just had to say that .


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey Gary.  Looks as if everything is going well.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 18, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks DB
> 
> Don't you hate it when that happens!
> 
> Do you do any rotator exercises ?  i don't anymore . Use to use that rubber band thing the doc gave me . Used it for a long time until I started working out  then i just make sure my shoulders are warmed up before I start any heavy lifting.  Heavy for me that is . LOL



Yea I do Cuff work every so often, a few sets here and there.  I just make sure i am warmed up really good and try not to go crazy with my lifts when it comes to certain motions.  I now know my limitations.  LOL

Workouts look good man, I'm sure you'll enjoy it this 9 weeks coming around.  Keep at it gramps!!

Hows Zach doing?  Getting big I bet.

Been a while since I've been here, been workin' like a mad man its driving me nuts     Valet parking is pretty fun though....I'l post all the details in my journal.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I do Cuff work every so often, a few sets here and there. I just make sure i am warmed up really good and try not to go crazy with my lifts when it comes to certain motions. I now know my limitations. LOL
> 
> Workouts look good man, I'm sure you'll enjoy it this 9 weeks coming around. Keep at it gramps!!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the valet job is fun. Zach is getting bigger, won't be long I'll have him out in the gym ! LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Gary. Looks as if everything is going well.


Thanks Jake,  Take of that knee.  You are starting to remind me of Rock. An accident waiting to happen . LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2004)

Nice workout there Gary. Great weights for the number of reps your doing. And I'm NOT an accident waiting to happen. It's already happened, LOL.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

Good morning hon


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice workout there Gary. Great weights for the number of reps your doing. And I'm NOT an accident waiting to happen. It's already happened, LOL.


Thanks Rock ,

A new accident or you talking about the last one ?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning hon


And Good Morning to you too


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

good morning sir


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning hon


Awww, thanks for calling me hon. Good morning to you too Sweetie


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Rock ,
> 
> A new accident or you talking about the last one ?


Same accident, LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

*Rep Range  Abs/ Calves   Oct. 19, 2004*

*Cable crunches*
130 x 10
115 x 15
110 x 20

*Laying knee raises*
50 x 10 
40 x 15
30 x 20

*Seated calf raises*
200 x 10
190 x 15
190 x 20
Need to go heavier on sets 1 & 2

*Standing calf raises*
340 x 10
320 x 15
300 x 20
Need to go heavier on set 1 

*Notes:*
Good workout, calves really felt it !


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

Good morning


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Good morning


Hey Riss  ,,

Where the heck you been ?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

Stuffin puter broke and the guy thats sposed to fix it has been "busy"....
I'm doin alot of study so i can finish my Personal trainers ticket b4 Chrissy (hopefully)


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Stuffin puter broke and the guy thats sposed to fix it has been "busy"....
> I'm doin alot of study so i can finish my Personal trainers ticket b4 Chrissy (hopefully)


 
PT ! Cool, looking like you do you should have no problem getting clients


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 19, 2004)

340 on standing calf raises?  Holy smokes Gar!  Not sure if my gym's calf raise goes up that high.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> 340 on standing calf raises? Holy smokes Gar! Not sure if my gym's calf raise goes up that high.


Really ?  My machine supposedly will load 700 lbs.   Like I'll ever see that for *ANY* exercise !


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 19, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Really ?  My machine supposedly will load 700 lbs.   Like I'll ever see that for *ANY* exercise !


Hmm maybe a hand standleg press or some damn strong traps lol


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> PT ! Cool, looking like you do you should have no problem getting clients


When i climbed of stage i had about 5 people ask, 1 lady that owns a gym wants me to work for her and 3 other people i know have told me to put them on my list  I've already got 2 part time jobs doing fill in work at other gyms. Pretty good start i think


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> When i climbed of stage i had about 5 people ask, 1 lady that owns a gym wants me to work for her and 3 other people i know have told me to put them on my list  I've already got 2 part time jobs doing fill in work at other gyms. Pretty good start i think


Hell yes


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2004)

Awesome news Pete!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

That's awesome Ris!

Good morning mr Hottie Gramps!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2004)

*Rep Range  Back / triceps  Oct.20, 2004*

*Cg Weighted Chins*
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x6 
Wasn't paying attention and did a 3rd set. Usually  only do 2    Figured since i was on a roll i tried some singles 
80 x 1 
90 x 3/4  

*Wg cable rows*
175 x 10
190 x 10

*Db row*
75 x 15
65 x 15

*Pullovers*
40 x 20 
45 x 20
start w/ 50 next time 

*Weighted dips *
3 sets 45 x 10
Need to go heavier next time

*Pushdowns*
70 x 15
60 x 15

*Kickbacks*
2 sets 30 x 20
Need to go a little heavier next time

*Notes:*
Workouts this week have been really good


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cg Weighted Chins*
> 80 x 1
> 90 x 3/4



This is awesome Gary!! I know how that 3/4 one feels 
How good are they !?!?!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn, your strong!  Start going for a single.. Beat YM and NT


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> This is awesome Gary!! I know how that 3/4 one feels
> How good are they !?!?!


Yeah , I couldn't of been more than 6 inches from the top  on that 90 lber and I just hung there for about 5 secs like I was waiting on a miracle.  Oh well !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, your strong! Start going for a single.. Beat YM and NT


I  saw YM's the other day *100 x 1 !!!! Sheesh ! 

*I haven't found NT's yet but I hear its pretty good .


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yeah , I couldn't of been more than 6 inches from the top  on that 90 lber and I just hung there for about 5 secs like I was waiting on a miracle.  Oh well !


 Were you kickin your feet too?? Goin, come on... come on....


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Were you kickin your feet too?? Goin, come on... come on....


Were you peeking in my window ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, your strong!  Start going for a single.. Beat YM and NT



  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *PreMier*
> _Damn, your strong! Start going for a single.. Beat YM and NT  _





			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> LOL


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

You both have the same avi.. I mean the pose.. the tats..


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I  saw YM's the other day *100 x 1 !!!! Sheesh !
> 
> *I haven't found NT's yet but I hear its pretty good .


i got 77 for 3....


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You both have the same avi.. I mean the pose.. the tats..


Except for the tats we both have the same avi as Jill


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

... and velvet.  This is getting confusing


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> i got 77 for 3....


I'll come closer to doing that then I will 100 x 1 !!! One of these days . Maybe I'll try again this spring on my B-day


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ... and velvet. This is getting confusing


Hey , don't forget monstar !  And if Cinnamongirl gets an avi


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn Gary your strong. I just hope to get half of what you lift one day!!  I hope cinnamongirl gets an avi! LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey , don't forget monstar !  And if Cinnamongirl gets an avi



I think we should all have that pose for an avi


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I think we should all have that pose for an avi


 
Good idea YM  

Thanks Rock !  It took me almost 50 years to get there. Can you wait that long ?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmm

Abs and calves today but my tummy is really not up to it . I'm thinking this evening will be better


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

If somebody could resize my back pic I'll put it in my avi.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I  saw YM's the other day *100 x 1 !!!! Sheesh !
> 
> *I haven't found NT's yet but I hear its pretty good .



I have never tried a weighted chin up ... I do try and keep pace with YM (getting too old for this  ).  I was trying weighted pullups.  I did 120lbs for 1 with a wide grip ... 3 with a close grip.  I imagine a chinup I could do reps with 120lb.  But again, that is the only weight that I can do that comes close to anything else that others do here.  

I saw YM did a 140lb db lat pull for reps   I managed to squeeze out 130lb db pull for 1

Morning GW!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I have never tried a weighted chin up ... I do try and keep pace with YM (getting too old for this  ).  I was trying weighted pullups.  I did 120lbs for 1 with a wide grip ... 3 with a close grip.  I imagine a chinup I could do reps with 120lb.  But again, that is the only weight that I can do that comes close to anything else that others do here.
> 
> I saw YM did a 140lb db lat pull for reps   I managed to squeeze out 130lb db pull for 1
> 
> Morning GW!



120 on Pullups is phenominal NT!!!   I'll have to see how heavy I can go on Weighted chins.....I planned on lifting with bw +70 this week but I'll have to see what my 1RM is        This is good motivation


----------



## Paynne (Oct 21, 2004)

I just did CG's 15x9  Maybe if I inhale some helium it would help!



> I think we should all have that pose for an avi



I'm in  Might take me a bit to get around to it.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Rock , 

How's this ?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I have never tried a weighted chin up ... I do try and keep pace with YM (getting too old for this  ). I was trying weighted pullups. I did 120lbs for 1 with a wide grip ... 3 with a close grip. I imagine a chinup I could do reps with 120lb. But again, that is the only weight that I can do that comes close to anything else that others do here.
> 
> I saw YM did a 140lb db lat pull for reps  I managed to squeeze out 130lb db pull for 1
> 
> Morning GW!


NT,

Too Old !!!!  Never !!!!    I've don't remember , been a while since I've done weighted pullups but I think I was doing 45 lbs for 8 or so . 

Good afternoon !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I just did CG's 15x9  Maybe if I inhale some helium it would help!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in  Might take me a bit to get around to it.


 
Try it and let me know if it helps   I bet you could do 50 -60 easy !


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)

<------- best i could do for now


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> <------- best i could do for now


 
Show off !


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Now all we need is evrbody with that avi to post back to back in a thread


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)

Like here....??? http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38072


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Like here....??? http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38072


Good job Riss


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey  I do what i can


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for resizing Gary!! Your awesome


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks for resizing Gary!! Your awesome


No problemo  To qoute the one , the only , the amazing Riss 





> Rissole said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Hey  I do what i can


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Good morning Gary!


Nice backs boys


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow have I ever missed alot!  Lookin good everyone, some awsome backs around here!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey DB


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 22, 2004)

*rep range - delts /forearms  Oct.22, 2004*

*Single arm db presses*
2 sets 40 x 10
Need to go heavier next time

*Bent Db lateral*
40 x 15
45 x 15
50 x 13

*Cable side laterals*
10 x 16
5 x 20
These cracked me up ! I couldn't beleive this was all I could do but it was !

*Db wrist curls*
35 x failure
40 x failure
Ouchy !

*Rev db wrist curls*
2 sets 25 x failure
These just didn't feel right with db's . try barbell next time 

*Notes:*
Probably change forearm exercises  to just whatever suits me that day  
Because I can


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow have I ever missed alot!  Lookin good everyone, some awsome backs around here!



So?  Lets see yours now


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)

I dont like the reverse wrist curls at all...  Best burn I ever got, was from a roller(stick with a string, and weight hanging).  You can load tons of weight, roll it up on the ground, then lift and unroll it.  Serious burn!  

I think I will make one this weekend.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont like the reverse wrist curls at all... Best burn I ever got, was from a roller(stick with a string, and weight hanging). You can load tons of weight, roll it up on the ground, then lift and unroll it. Serious burn!
> 
> I think I will make one this weekend.


Jake ,

i know what ya mean .  I made one awhile back, nothing burns like those babies    I'm sure I'll go back to it .  Do you hold it straight out ? or what ? I rested mine on a support so all I was working was forearms.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)

Yea, usually hold it straight.  If it makes your shoulders tired, a support is an excellent idea.  I used to use a dip station that we had for support on occasion.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi Gary!!  



I need to change my avi to the back!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So?  Lets see yours now


I don't have any of my new ones but I'll have to try and dig an old one up, I was a crappy poser then though lol.

EditK found an old one but it is horrible lol, does me no justice.  I think my friend just resized it wrong anyone know how to do it?  It makes me look like a 120lbs, I was proud of my stocky 5'6" 170lbs frame lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont like the reverse wrist curls at all...  Best burn I ever got, was from a roller(stick with a string, and weight hanging).  You can load tons of weight, roll it up on the ground, then lift and unroll it.  Serious burn!
> 
> I think I will make one this weekend.


Wait I'm confused...sorry I'm an idiot...its just a stick with weight tied to it?  Then what do you do roll the weight up while hands extended or what?  Break it down for me fellas b/c I'm sick of reverse curls.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to change my avi to the back!!!


Hi Baby !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 23, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I don't have any of my new ones but I'll have to try and dig an old one up, I was a crappy poser then though lol.
> 
> EditK found an old one but it is horrible lol, does me no justice. I think my friend just resized it wrong anyone know how to do it? It makes me look like a 120lbs, I was proud of my stocky 5'6" 170lbs frame lol.


Send or post an original and I can resize it for you and see if it comes out any better.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 23, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wait I'm confused...sorry I'm an idiot...its just a stick with weight tied to it? Then what do you do roll the weight up while hands extended or what? Break it down for me fellas b/c I'm sick of reverse curls.


DB,


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2004)

Yup, just roll the weight up and down.  Its killer.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi Gary!  I am doing well today. I don't want you to think that you were the cause of anything the other day.  It has just been building up.  Thanks for being there for me.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 23, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hi Gary! I am doing well today. I don't want you to think that you were the cause of anything the other day. It has just been building up. Thanks for being there for me.


Hi Jeanie   

Thanks for the post.  I know I didn't "cause" anything but I still felt bad so I am glad to get this post


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,


O yea she looks super happy there...LOL I will try them.

As for the pic I have it in my gallery would you like me to resend it to you or can you get it from there?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2004)

DB,

Hows this ?


----------



## Paynne (Oct 24, 2004)

Damn DB, that's an old pic? smokin.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2004)

Paynne ,


I lightened you up a bit . Hopefully can see you better.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2004)

*Shock - Legs  Oct. 24, 2004*

*Legs extensions ....... Front Squats - ss*
135 x 10 ....................145 x 10
160 x 10 ....................160 x 9

*Leg Press ................. Leg extensions - ss*
370 x 8 ..................... 115 x 10
370 x 8 ..................... 115 x 10

*Lunges - ds*
25 x 10
10 x 10

*Stiff leg deadlift ........laying leg curl - ss*
170 x 10 ................... 80 x 10
200 x 10 ................... 80 x 10
Finally hit 200 !!

*Single leg curl - ds*
30 x 10
25 x 10


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Nice SS'ing Gary


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 25, 2004)

good morning!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Nice SS'ing Gary


Thank you kind sir


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

Good morning Jeanie


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2004)

Mornin gramps, the picture looks much better then the way my friend had it!  Thank you!



			
				Paynne said:
			
		

> Damn DB, that's an old pic? smokin.


Hehe yea its defenitly old.  My lats have grown alot more now, once I get to a decent bf I'll take some new ones.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

*shock - Chest/Biceps  Oct. 25, 2004*

*cable crossovers ..... Incline bench press - ss*
60 x 10 .....................175 x 10
70 x 10 .................... 175 x 8

*flyes .................. dips - ss*
50 x 10 ............... 20 x 8
50 x 10 ............... 20 x 9

*single arm Db bench press - ds*
65 x 8 , 40 x 8
This was quite the experience !  Should bring a lot of stablizer muscles into play.  Anybody else do/done these ?

*Ez bar curl ..........  Cg grip chins - ss*
90 x 10 ................ bw x 10
90 x 10 ................ bw x 10

*Preacher cable curl ....... Reverse curls - ss*
60 x 8 ........................... 55 x 10
60 x 7 ........................... 55 x 10

*1 arm cable curl - ds*
30 x 8 , 25 x 8


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

afternoon Mr. GW


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> afternoon Mr. GW


Hey NT .


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

How is every little thing?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> How is every little thing?


Pretty dang good


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> [*single arm Db bench press - ds*
> 65 x 8 , 40 x 8
> This was quite the experience !  Should bring a lot of stablizer muscles into play.  Anybody else do/done these ?


Thought about it..... Does that count??


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *cable crossovers ..... Incline bench press - ss*
> 60 x 10 .....................175 x 10
> 70 x 10 .................... 175 x 8
> 
> ...


Wow, great w/o's there buddy. I can't imagine doing single arm DB Bench, LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *cable crossovers ..... Incline bench press - ss*
> 60 x 10 .....................175 x 10
> 70 x 10 .................... 175 x 8
> 
> ...



Nice workout!  I've done drop sets withs DB Bench before and it was KILLER, as for single arm press I've tried it but didn't feel safe.  I guess b/c I was so damn tired I didn't feel like getting crushed heh.  Good work my man!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2004)

Nice supersets Gary.  That looks plenty intense .


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thought about it..... Does that count??


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

>


Hi Sweetie !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, great w/o's there buddy. I can't imagine doing single arm DB Bench, LOL


It was an adventure at first . But I figured it out fairly quick. It was that or eat a dumbell


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 25, 2004)

Where did you get the one arm bench idea from??


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Nice workout! I've done drop sets withs DB Bench before and it was KILLER, as for single arm press I've tried it but didn't feel safe. I guess b/c I was so damn tired I didn't feel like getting crushed heh. Good work my man!


Thanks DB ! 

Hey I can't imagine you being even bigger than in your avi .  Your delts look HUGE !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice supersets Gary. That looks plenty intense .


Thanks JD ! 

I see you are still hitting PR's on chest wo's


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Where did you get the one arm bench idea from??


Hey Matthew !

Well i was looking for something different  here http://bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Real=%3C%3D+7&start=20&Name=&MainMuscle=Chest&Equip=&Isolation=&order=Name

and came up with this


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks DB !
> 
> Hey I can't imagine you being even bigger than in your avi .  Your delts look HUGE !


Pictures do wonders lol.  These were my measurements when those pictures were taken:

Neck-16.5
Shoulder-46.5
Chest/Back (flexed)-43
Chest/Back (Cold)-41
Waist -34
Abdomen-35.5
Hip-37
Thigh-25
Knee-16.25
Calf -17
Ankle-10.25
Arm (Flexed)-15.5
Arm (Normal)-13.5
Forearm-12
Wrist-7.5

Nuttins pecial, just the camera adds some mass to em I guess LOL.  Pretty small guy in my eyes.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Good morning Poppa Muscle!  Wassup?


----------



## Paynne (Oct 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Matthew !
> 
> Well i was looking for something different  here http://bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Real=%3C%3D+7&start=20&Name=&MainMuscle=Chest&Equip=&Isolation=&order=Name
> 
> and came up with this




I've tried single arm shoulder presses which I liked.  I held a DB in the other arm, and up in position just for stability.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 26, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I've tried single arm shoulder presses which I liked.  I held a DB in the other arm, and up in position just for stability.


How do you like those?  I get mixed feelings about them now.  I use to love them, but now I don't have the urge to do them.  I am enjoying the military presses recently alot and I don't really feel the single DB's, just don't feel em like the BB's.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Nuttins pecial, just the camera adds some mass to em I guess LOL.  _Pretty small guy in my eyes._



Hey ... don't be trying to _muscle_ in on my small guy territory mister.   I'm the IM small guy.  

Morning GW!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey ... don't be trying to _muscle_ in on my small guy territory mister.  I'm the IM small guy.
> 
> Morning GW!


Define "small"    

hey Nt !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2004)

*Shock - abs/calves Oct. 26, 2004*

*Seated cable crunches ...... Laying knee raises - ss*
3 sets 105 x 12 ...................... 35 x 12

*Kneeling cable crunches - ds*
120 , 105 , 90 x 10

*Seated calf raises .....  standing calf raises - ss*
3 sets 190 x 12 .............. 290 x 12 

*Single leg calf raises - ds*
90 , 70, 50 x 12 

*Notes:*
 Need to go heavier on all exercises  

Also , was looking in the mirror this morning and have decided that I have enough ab muscle for now   so will drop abs to once a week and make tuesday a cardio day.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2004)

*Shock - Back/triceps Oct. 27, 2004*

*Pullover ......... Wg Pulldown - ss*
60 x 10 ............ 145 x 10
70 x 10 ............ 150 x 10
think I can go a little heavier yet.

*Stiff arm pulldown........... Rev grip bent row - ss*
65 x 10 ............................ 135 x 10
70 x 10 ............................ 145 x 10
Try heavier next time 

*Cg pulley rows - ds*
220, 205, 190 x 8

*Pushdowns ............ Cg bench -ss*
75 x 10 ................... 185 x 10
80 x 10 ................... 185 x 9
Go heavier on push downs next time 

*Rev pressdowns ...... Overhead Db extension ( 2 handed ) -ss*
55 x 10 ........................ 65 x 8
60 x 10 ........................ 65 x 9
go heavier on pressdowns next time 

*Weighted bench dips - ds*
90 , 45 x 10
I could go heavier on these but having trouble getting plates loaded on me since I am by myself  .  Had one slide off when i was trying for 135 !


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Pullover ......... Wg Pulldown - ss*
> 60 x 10 ............ 145 x 10
> 70 x 10 ............ 150 x 10
> think I can go a little heavier yet.
> ...


I think you can defenitly go heavier there gramps!

Yea those bench dips are a pain with one person.  I've seen the following: Sit on one and stack the weights then just kick one leg up at a time to the other bench.  Also for the 135...put 2 45's then a 45 DB.  When you want to drop just tap the DB right off...easier then a flat plate.  Those are just some things I've seen people do.  Or you could just ask the mail man LOL!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

Did I say hello yet today?   real nice workouts you have going on there.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I think you can defenitly go heavier there gramps!
> 
> Yea those bench dips are a pain with one person. I've seen the following: Sit on one and stack the weights then just kick one leg up at a time to the other bench. Also for the 135...put 2 45's then a 45 DB. When you want to drop just tap the DB right off...easier then a flat plate. Those are just some things I've seen people do. Or you could just ask the mail man LOL!


Hey you young whipper snapper !  

I shall go heavier next time and the time after and the time after that until I am the strongest gramps in the land !!!!!!!!!  

thanks for the tips   i don't think any of the mail people here could lift a 45 lb plate .


----------



## Paynne (Oct 27, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> How do you like those?  I get mixed feelings about them now.  I use to love them, but now I don't have the urge to do them.  I am enjoying the military presses recently alot and I don't really feel the single DB's, just don't feel em like the BB's.



It was good for something different.  I haven't done them in a while though.

Lookin Good GW  How do you get all of the hot women posting in your journal anyway?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Did I say hello yet today? real nice workouts you have going on there.


Hi Jeanie !

I didn't get to visit everybodies journals this morning either.  One of those get up early but end up behind kind of days .


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> It was good for something different. I haven't done them in a while though.
> 
> Lookin Good GW  How do you get all of the hot women posting in your journal anyway?


Thanks Paynne, 

Post in theirs ?  LOL 
 Plus I am no threat to them cos I'm so old and a grandpa    I think they feel sorry for me . LOL J/K


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2004)

Great w/o. I need to go to the gym with you so you can get me lifting the BIG weights!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o. I need to go to the gym with you so you can get me lifting the BIG weights!!


Hey I saw your wo's today !  you blow me away with what you toss around!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2004)

*Help !!!!!!  *

My evil wife is making homemade oatmeal raisin walnut cookies !!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey I saw your wo's today !  you blow me away with what you toss around!


What?!?! I think your shock week and my power week are about the same, LOL.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Help !!!!!! *
> 
> My evil wife is making homemade oatmeal raisin walnut cookies !!!!


 Good morning!  Did you break down?  BTW, Those make a great breakfast


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

ha ha, so were ya strong or did you cave?  i'd likely cave...oatmeal..yummy...raisins...ummm...together...ahhhhhh

Morning Hot stuff


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 28, 2004)

Morning Gary!! Those cookies sound yummy- that's some "evil" wife you have-


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Good morning! Did you break down? BTW, Those make a great breakfast


Morning Jeanie, Velvet, NC   

i didn't give in too bad.. I had a finger of the batter and only a bite of one of her cookies !!!!!!!  But i will devour any that are left this saturday


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

Saturday?  do you have a weekly 'eat anything ya want till ya puke' day?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Saturday? do you have a weekly 'eat anything ya want till ya puke' day?


Hi Sweet Velvet  

I wouldn't go that far but i do eat anything i want and as much as i want every Saturday.


----------



## Paynne (Oct 28, 2004)

Morning


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Morning


Hey Paynne  

Whats up ?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

*shock - Cardio  oct. 28, 2004*

*Cardio - *
20 minutes in a.m.
20 min. in p.m.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

Was that HIIT Cardio?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Saturday? do you have a weekly 'eat anything ya want till ya puke' day?


I have two or three of those .


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Was that HIIT Cardio?


Is there any other kind ?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I have two or three of those .


No way !!!!!  Meals or days ? LOL  November 1st is coming fast ! 

nice new avi !


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Is there any other kind ?


Uhggggg, I hate doing HIIT. Well, indoors anyway.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2004)

Gary!!

I had the best leg workout.  I went up at least 10 pounds for everything I did!!     I could hardly stand up afterward!  If my legs dont get bigger from THIS, it's hopeless!!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No way !!!!! Meals or days ? LOL November 1st is coming fast !
> 
> nice new avi !


Right now it is going on a week.  I used to do 4 days clean 2.5 days cheat.  It worked.   But this time I am goig to do better woth the diet. Too many ups and downs.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Gary!!
> 
> I had the best leg workout. I went up at least 10 pounds for everything I did!!  I could hardly stand up afterward! If my legs dont get bigger from THIS, it's hopeless!!


Way to go Babe !  Was your rman there to catch you if you fell ?  I wobble pretty good  when i do legs !


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Way to go Babe !  Was your rman there to catch you if you fell ?  I wobble pretty good  when i do legs !


Yeah? Was Tony there? LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Right now it is going on a week.  I used to do 4 days clean 2.5 days cheat.  It worked.   But this time I am goig to do better woth the diet. Too many ups and downs.


I like the sound of that diet , but I don't think it would work for me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cardio - *
> 20 minutes in a.m.
> 20 min. in p.m.


Cardio in the am AND in the pm, damn Gary.  And you don't even like cardio  .


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Cardio in the am AND in the pm, damn Gary. And you don't even like cardio .


JD,

I know , but what ya going to do .


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Uhggggg, I hate doing HIIT. Well, indoors anyway.



Ya, I'm with you..well I hate cardio on any type of machine...out in nature or at home with one of my 100's of videos 

Good morning Gary


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 29, 2004)

Morning Gary     Have a good weekend


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

goooooooooooooood morning Sir GW!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks everybody !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

*Shock - Delts/Forearms  Oct . 29, 2004*

*Seated side laterals .........Seated Db press - ss*
25 x 10 ............................ 40 x 10
25 x 10 ............................40 x 8

*Low row to neck ....... Wg upright rows - ss*
90 x 10 ..................... 85 x 10
100 x 10.................... 85 x 10
Need to go heavier on low row next time 

*cable front raises - ds*
30, 25, 20 x 8

*Wrist rollups ...... rev rollups - ss*
50 x 8 ................. 50 x 8
2 feet of rope


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2004)

*Progress report  Oct. 30, 2004*

Time for a small progress report I guess.  Been doing P/RR/S and cutting since i finished my bulk 8-2-04.

*.........8-2-04................10-30-04*

Bdywt.. 191 .....................177
waist ...35 .......................33.5

Since I'm cutting and trying to lose the "gut" the waist measuremnt is the most important to me so that is why Ilisted it .  Other body parts, some are smaller by up to 1/2 " Chest, thighs , but most have stayed the same or changed less than 1/4 inch

All lifts have increased in either weight used or reps done but here are the biggest changes:

*...................... 8-2-04................... 10-30-04*

Squat ............300 x 6 ..................... 400 x 6
upright rows ...115 x 6 ......................130 x 6
rack deads .....235 x 6 ......................275 x 6
BB curl .......... 90 x 6 .......................105 x 6

Another power week starts tomorrow so will probably increase some of the lifts listed above


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 30, 2004)

Damn gramps your kickin ass!!!  Way to go keep at it.  Just stoppin in to say HI catch up with ya later.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 30, 2004)

WOW - You are squating with 400!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> WOW - You are squating with 400!!!!


Yup,  But I need to remember everytime I post something like this to put up my disclaimer   I use the Powertec Squat Machine for these .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2004)

The truly impressive thing about your numbers is that you have dropped 14 lbs, dropped bodyfat (confirmed by your waist measurement), and GAINED strength, which probably means you added lean mass.  That is really, really hard to do.  Fantastic job Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> The truly impressive thing about your numbers is that you have dropped 14 lbs, dropped bodyfat (confirmed by your waist measurement), and GAINED strength, which probably means you added lean mass. That is really, really hard to do. Fantastic job Gary!


Wow !   Thanks JD    I usually don't analyze it that closely. I get focused on one thing and the rest gets lost in the shuffle .  

Speaking of the waist  measurement that reminds me I had a mini-goal of fitting into my dress pants for my wife's B-day dinner next Friday. Tried them on and they fit mucho better than they did 2-3 weeks ago   I might just be able to eat and not feel uncomfortable in them with my tummy full .


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2004)

Great results Gary!! Nice to see the effort paying off


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Great results Gary!! Nice to see the effort paying off


Thanks Riss ! means a lot coming from people of such high caliber ( IM people )


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah IM does attract people of "high caliber"  (birds of a feather....)


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2004)

*Power - Legs  Oct. 31, 2004  BOO !!!*

*Squats*
400 x 6
415 x 6
430 x 6
I was looking forward to these all day yesterday. lol The last thing I remember before falling asleep was visualizing all three sets, every rep ! I need a life !! 

*Leg Press*
305 x 6
355 x 4 Poor ROM
325 x 6

*single leg extensions*
70 x 6
85 x 6

*Laying leg curl*
110 x 4
100 x 5
100 x 4
These sucked ! Usually do 3 sets of 100 x 6  

*Stiff legged deadlift*
225 x 6
235 x 6
245 x 6
These were a suprise since I sucked so bad on leg culrs  

*Notes :*

4 min RI's on squats and leg press
3 min RI's on everything else

Oh , gonna get some cardio in today LOL  3 hrs of going door to door to remind people to vote Tuesday


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 31, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Squats*
> 400 x 6
> 415 x 6
> 430 x 6
> I was looking forward to these all day yesterday. lol The last thing I remember before falling asleep was visualizing all three sets, every rep ! I need a life !!


  You beast!!!!  Nice squating!  You better go change those current results you posted the other day lol those squats just keep rising.  I gotta stop reading these man I get in the mood to go deadlift and squat everytime I read these threads heh.  Awsome lifts man!

Hows life and the wife?  You down all those cookies yesterday?  Feels good to be done with work so early...I can come here and have gramps tell me stories all day    j/k


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You beast!!!! Nice squating! You better go change those current results you posted the other day lol those squats just keep rising. I gotta stop reading these man I get in the mood to go deadlift and squat everytime I read these threads heh. Awsome lifts man!
> 
> Hows life and the wife? You down all those cookies yesterday? Feels good to be done with work so early...I can come here and have gramps tell me stories all day  j/k


Hey Sonny ! 

When the knees have recooped you'll be right there imitating 'ol gramps  

Oh my god , here's what I ate yesterday :
Breakfast : a dozen cookies and glass of milk 
mid -morning:  Large Pepsi and a cherry danish
lunch: 2 chicken enchiladas , refried beans and a bunch of chips and salsa
mid afternoon: Movie large popcorn and large dr.pepper
late afternoon: more cookies  
Supper: garlic bread and pizza  
Snack: Homamade cherry turnovers and milk 

all in all a  fest  !!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 31, 2004)

Your nuts lol...but its working so keep it up.  I bet those refried beans are getting you today lol!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Your nuts lol...but its working so keep it up. I bet those refried beans are getting you today lol!


Oh but i am super strict 6 days a week !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Squats*
> 400 x 6
> 415 x 6
> 430 x 6
> ...


Nice high volume workout .  Those single leg extentions are tough aren't they?  Just tried'em last week.  

Don't worry bro, I'm at the polls at 6 am Tuesday .


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 31, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Don't worry bro, I'm at the polls at 6 am Tuesday .


I gotta open the polls at my firehouse for 5am...who the hell votes at 5am!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice high volume workout . Those single leg extentions are tough aren't they? Just tried'em last week.
> 
> Don't worry bro, I'm at the polls at 6 am Tuesday .


Thanks JD ,

You are getting to where you get everything done early in the morning!  Leaves the rest of the day open for fun things


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I gotta open the polls at my firehouse for 5am...who the hell votes at 5am!!!!!


I dunno but i hope there are a lot of them !


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 31, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I dunno but i hope there are a lot of them !


LOL if I have to get up and be there that early there better be a line or I'm gonna go sleep on the hose bed for a while.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 31, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Sonny !
> 
> When the knees have recooped you'll be right there imitating 'ol gramps
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LOL if I have to get up and be there that early there better be a line or I'm gonna go sleep on the hose bed for a while.


Not sure why they want you there that early DB.  The polls in NJ open at 6:00 am.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Time for a small progress report I guess.  Been doing P/RR/S and cutting since i finished my bulk 8-2-04.
> 
> *.........8-2-04................10-30-04*
> 
> ...


Holy crap Gary, those are some awesome gains! Way to go.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Nice


I got plenty of sugar that day


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Holy crap Gary, those are some awesome gains! Way to go.


Thanks Rock. 

Looking forward to your new journal


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good Morning Gary!! You've had some awesome progress!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Happy Monday Gary


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 1, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Not sure why they want you there that early DB.  The polls in NJ open at 6:00 am.


I found out this morning why we have to be there so early.  Because nothing is set up we have to open my firehouse at 5am so the workers can come in and set everything up and get ready.  They like to give them an hour so they dont rush....but the workers don't show till 5:45 because and I quote "we don't get paid until 6".  Isn't that messed up...and if we don't open the doors up we get in trouble.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Rock.
> 
> Looking forward to your new journal


Thanks, me too. I think it will be refreshing.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2004)

*Power - Chest/biceps  Nov. 1, 2004*

*Bench Press*
230 x 5
230 x 4
215 x 6
These sucked !   I usually do 3 sets of 230 x 6  Maybe the caffeine hadn't kicked in yet ?

*Incline Bench Press*
195 x 6
200 x 5
205 x 4
Not much of an increase but made me feel better after the flat bench sucked so bad  

*Weighted dips*
50 x 6 *PR*
55 x 6 *PR*
60 x 6 *PR*
I guess the crummy flat bench must of "inspired" a.k.a. pissed me off enough to get me started 

*Barbell curl*
100 x 6
105 x 5
110 x 4 *PR*

*Cable preacher curl*
60 x 6
70 x 5

*Cable hammer curls*
50 x 6
70 x 6

*Notes:*
4 min RI's between bench work
3 min RI's everything else 

Started off sucky but ended up pretty good wo .


----------



## Paynne (Nov 1, 2004)

Lookin good


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Lookin good


Thanks Paynne ,  cool sig !


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice lifts!  Don't ya love those awsome heavy dips after a not so great bench.  That happens to me more then I would like it...I guess I'm just not a bencher lol.

Those are some nice BB curls as well!  You should try BB preachers one day if you get bored.  I started doing them a few weeks ago and man they feel awsome...just something about em that just gets the arms pumpin so nice.

Hey payne thats a neat sig!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2004)

Talk about PR's .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Nice lifts! Don't ya love those awsome heavy dips after a not so great bench. That happens to me more then I would like it...I guess I'm just not a bencher lol.
> 
> Those are some nice BB curls as well! You should try BB preachers one day if you get bored. I started doing them a few weeks ago and man they feel awsome...just something about em that just gets the arms pumpin so nice.
> 
> Hey payne thats a neat sig!


DB , 
Do you use straight bar or cambered  for those ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Talk about PR's .


Thanks JD !

How's the elbow ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2004)

Still about the same.  Good days, and not so good days.  Seeing the doc tomorrow to get the 'results' of my MRI.  That should be interesting.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB ,
> Do you use straight bar or cambered  for those ?


I use the straight bar and the feeling is phenominal!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Good w/o Gary. That is one of the reasons I revamped my training style. You don't always feel doing it a certain way. Does that make sense? That said (oh, and your lifts ARE good btw, just not what you expect) I think it's neat how you can start off bad and lift less than normal, but still hit PR's later on in the w/o. Great job!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Good w/o Gary. That is one of the reasons I revamped my training style. You don't always feel doing it a certain way. Does that make sense? That said (oh, and your lifts ARE good btw, just not what you expect) I think it's neat how you can start off bad and lift less than normal, but still hit PR's later on in the w/o. Great job!


thanks buddy


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

good morning!  BTW, i added a pic to my gallery. A new view of me


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Good morning Hottie


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

Morning Gary!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2004)

*Cardio  Nov. 2 , 2004*

Nothing exciting today unless Cardio excites you .

25 min am
25 min pm


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nothing exciting today unless Cardio excites you .
> 
> 25 min am
> 25 min pm



Cardio  
Cardio  
Cardio  
Cardio  
Cardio  
Cardio  
Cardio 
Cardio  
Cardio  
Cardio  
Cardio  
Cardio  
Cardio  
Cardio  
Cardio  


yes, it excites me


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Cardio
> Cardio
> Cardio
> Cardio
> ...


 

  ooooooo Well I'll have to send you an email full of cardio talk !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2004)

*Power - back/triceps  Nov. 3, 2004*

*Rack Deads*
265 x 6
285 x 6 *PR*
315 x 6 *PR*
First time I grabbed 315 I thought the bar was stuck on the pins . But once I got it up the first time it went pretty good . 

*Bent over rows*
175 x 6 *PR*
185 x 6 *PR*
195 x 6 *PR*

*Weighted chins*
45 x 6 
50 x 6 *PR*
55 x 6 *PR*

*CG Seated Rows*
I can't beleive I missed (forgot) these !!!!! thats what I get for trying to go by memory But as it turned out it was good that I skipped them anyway. I was running late. Got up early and got caught up in the election stuff and started my workout late. 

*Cg Bench*
195 x 6
205 x 6
215 x 6 

*Rope pressdowns*
70 x 6
85 x 6 

*1 arm Db extensions*
35 x 6
40 x 5

30 min cardio in p.m.

*Notes:*
4 min RI's for rack deads
3 min RI's for bent rows, Weighted chins, cg bench
2 min RI's for the rest


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

personal record day - excellent! 
before long, you'll be competing with YM on those weighted chins.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 3, 2004)

Damn those are some nice weights...awsome pulls there!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> personal record day - excellent!
> before long, you'll be competing with YM on those weighted chins.



Damn G!!!   7 new PR's ????    What are you eating these days??  (cuz I want some   )     Nice going !!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks guys ! 


Not eating much .    I 'm  down to 2000 cals a day

I think the extra "rest" day made a difference.  I use to do abs and calves on Tuesday but made that a cardio day. Must of had some extra energy this morning.  Guess we'll find out next time if it was just a fluke or something


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2004)

Awesome back day Gary . That's a two thumbs upp'er.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

>


Hi Sweetie


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Awesome back day Gary . That's a two thumbs upp'er.


Thanks JD !

It felt pretty good


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Awesome w/o! Strength is going thru the rough buddy! The first Dead is always the hardest I think, once you get going it's better.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o! Strength is going thru the rough buddy! The first Dead is always the hardest I think, once you get going it's better.


Thanks Rock ,

I wondered if I was the only one that thought that the first one was so much harder than the rest .


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 4, 2004)

Good Morning Gary


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o! Strength is going thru the rough buddy! The first Dead is always the hardest I think, once you get going it's better.


O yea!  That first one always feels like a house...then you get movin and you forget about that.  It just sucks when you go for that that 1 rep PR and miss....then it really feels like you tried uprooting an oak tree.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

morning GW


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2004)

*power - calves/abs  Nov. 4, 2004*

*Seated Calf raises*
220 x 6
230 x 5
240 x 4

*Standing calf raises*
320 x 6
360 x 6
430 x 6 Finally hit a weight where all reps were hard not just the last couple

*Kneeling cable crunches*
130 x 6 
140 x 4 Bad form
135 x 6 Much better

*Laying knee raises*
65 x 6
65 x 5
65 x 4 

30 min. cardio in p.m.

*Notes:*
2 min. RI's


----------



## Paynne (Nov 4, 2004)

Damn that's a boatload of weight for calves!


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey GW - nice journal you've got here. Good weights too. I'm thinking about starting p/rr/s, so I just started reading along. Lookin good though boss.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Damn that's a boatload of weight for calves!


   I use the Powertec Sqaut machine to do them . What do you use ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey GW - nice journal you've got here. Good weights too. I'm thinking about starting p/rr/s, so I just started reading along. Lookin good though boss.


Hey  Thanks for stopping in ! 

There are several people doing the P/RR/S on IM. The ones who really have made incredible gains are Tank316 and Rissole. Check out their journals and galleries ! Tank is huge and Riss just won his first bb comp !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2004)

*Power - Delts / forearms  Nov.5, 2004*

*Seated press*
150 x 6
155 x 5
155 x 4
Set 2 and 3 were an increase over last time

*Upright rows*
3 sets 130 x 6
Really a little too heavy but will stick with it until it's not  

*Cheat Lateral*
35 x 6
40 x 6 
Need to start with 40 next time 

*Wrist rollups*
50 x 8
2 more reps than last time. hard to write in the journal after these !!!!

*Rev Wrist rollups*
50 x 8
2 more reps than last time 

*Notes:*
3 min. RI's


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Great w/o there Gary! Do you do the seated press on a machine?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o there Gary! Do you do the seated press on a machine?


Thanks Rock,

Yup, I use my smith machine .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2004)

Just got back.  Took the wife out for her b-day !   Got all dressed up too! Pigged out... she had chicken marsala w/wild rice , I had chicken picotta and some cavitelli. we both had some bread with their crab/garlic spread and we shared a peice of double chocolate raspberry cheesecake    Guess I'll be doing some extra cardio this weekend


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice upright rowing strength bro!  

When you say "seated press" what exercise are you talking about? Seated military presses with a barbell?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Just got back.  Took the wife out for her b-day !   Got all dressed up too! Pigged out... she had chicken marsala w/wild rice , I had chicken picotta and some cavitelli. we both had some bread with their crab/garlic spread and we shared a peice of double chocolate raspberry cheesecake    Guess I'll be doing some extra cardio this weekend


Sounds delicious.  Your metabolism is so revved up right now, I seriously doubt you need to do any extra cardio.  But if it makes you feel better... go for it.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 6, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Nice upright rowing strength bro!
> 
> When you say "seated press" what exercise are you talking about? Seated military presses with a barbell?


Hey Mike ,

Long time no see.  I see you are starting HIT. Are you still in the IM comp?

That would be seated miltary press on the smith machine .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 6, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Sounds delicious. Your metabolism is so revved up right now, I seriously doubt you need to do any extra cardio. But if it makes you feel better... go for it.


Hey JD,

You're right. It must of been my guilty conscious (sp) speaking


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 6, 2004)

Oh okay Smith-machine presses, I was wondering what those were. Nah I dropped out of the IM competition. I am hoping to be a judge, though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey GW awsome workouts.  

Glad ya had some great food and a good time for the night out with the mrs.'s.  Now that I'm starting my new diet there will be no more cheats for a while so I guess I'll be living through you lol.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi   I have missed you.  I have been so selfish lazy and I have not stopped by to see one of my favorite members!  However, I picked up a part time job too, so now I am extremely busy.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 7, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hi I have missed you. I have been so selfish lazy and I have not stopped by to see one of my favorite members! However, I picked up a part time job too, so now I am extremely busy.


Hi Gorgeous !

No problem. I know you are a busy person. mom/student/wife/employee/IM hottie !!!  You stop by when you can ! xoxox


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 7, 2004)

*Rep Range - Legs  Nov. 7, 2004*

*Leg extensions*
2 sets 170 x 10
need to increase next time

*BB hack squats*
175 x 15
195 x 12
195 x 11
set s2&3 were 20 lbs heavier than last time

*1 legged squats*
85 x 20
85 x 18
85 x 18
set 1 was 15 lbs heavier than last time
set 1 was 10 lbs heavier
cramps and a little dizzy lol

*Laying leg curls*
2 sets 100 x 7
Was an increase in wt over last time 

*Stifflegged deadlifts*
2 sets 175 x 13
this was an increase in weight used

*single leg curl*
25 x 16
20 x 16

*Notes:*
2 min RI's
Damn this wo kills me everytime !  power legs and shock legs don't get to me as bad as this wo does ! 

Oh and wifey took some pics of me today. Not real happy with them but I posted them anyway. Can't show just the good stuff (or can I ?)


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 7, 2004)

Whats wrong with the pics, you look awsome!  It looks like you have just exploded, you can see alot more defenition as well.  Keep at it!

Awsome leg wo...increases all over the place!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 7, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with the pics, you look awsome! It looks like you have just exploded, you can see alot more defenition as well. Keep at it!
> 
> Awsome leg wo...increases all over the place!


Thanks for the kind words DB


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2004)

What you talking 'bout Willis?  You look great Gary.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> What you talking 'bout Willis? You look great Gary.


HMMMMM  are we looking at the same pics ?   Just kiddin'.  Thanks JD.

I know we are usually more critical of ourselves . I defintely look better than 2 years ago !


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Just got back.  Took the wife out for her b-day !   Got all dressed up too! Pigged out... she had chicken marsala w/wild rice , I had chicken picotta and some cavitelli. we both had some bread with their crab/garlic spread and we shared a peice of double chocolate raspberry cheesecake    Guess I'll be doing some extra cardio this weekend




YUMMY!!!!!

Good morning Gary


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2004)

Morning Gary ... 

You are looking great!  That's a might fine set of pipes you got going.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> YUMMY!!!!!
> 
> Good morning Gary


Hi Velvet !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Morning Gary ...
> 
> You are looking great! That's a might fine set of pipes you got going.


NT ,

Morning and thanks ! i worked them good this morning ! stayed pumped for quite some time. felt good !!Or was that yesterday ? I don't remember. Too much stuff going on ! LOL


----------



## Paynne (Nov 8, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Looking good!


Sup Paynne !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

*Rep range - Chest/Biceps Nov. 8, 2004*

*Incline bench press*
185 x 9
195 x 7
195 x 5 + 1
set 1 & 2 were an increase in wt.

*BB bench*
160 x 13
160 x 11 + 1
160 x 9 + 3
set 1 was an increase in wt.
set 3 was an increase in reps.

*Db flyes*
45 x 15
40 x 18

*Alt. Db curls*
50 x 9
50 x 10
this was an increase in wt.

*Cable curl*
65 x 12
55 x 12
set 1 was an increase in wt.

*Concentration curl*
25 x 14
20 x 20

*Notes:*
Really good wo ! 


20 min cardio in pm.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

wassup Gary?  Nice pics in your gallery...you look like a poster boy for health and fitness!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> wassup Gary? Nice pics in your gallery...you look like a poster boy for health and fitness!


Thanks velvet . Shallwe do a poster together


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks velvet . Shallwe do a poster together



Sure, I'm in!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice w/o. And great pics Gary!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm am jealous of your home gym..... I want one


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

Damn Gary, your pics are INSANE!  Fantastic job, I am very impressed.  Someday I want to look like that.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwcaton*
> _Thanks velvet . Shallwe do a poster together
> 
> ...





			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> Sure, I'm in!


 
Wooohooooooo  !!!!  Now if only I could find away to get up there !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o. And great pics Gary!


Thanks Rock !  Are you kickin ass in the IM comp yet? Been practicing your trash talk ?  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn Gary, your pics are INSANE! Fantastic job, I am very impressed. Someday I want to look like that.


Jake 'ol buddy ! Good to have ya back!   THANKS !   Someday ?  When is that ? don't wait until you're an old fart like me . It's much easier when you are a young buck like you


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I'm am jealous of your home gym..... I want one


That old thing ! LOL  Shoot I have 4 other peices in there and I gave a cage and 300 lbs of weights  to my son-in-law!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

Someday is as soon as I can lol  At this rate, I will be an old fart.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks velvet . Shallwe do a poster together


Id rather make it a movie  j/k...OK I'll stop



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Now if only I could find away to get up


Havin the problem of gettin up at the old age GW? Ya know they make pills for that....Ok I know but I couldn't resist I'll really stop now lol.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

BURN!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

Thats pretty low DB!  Funny , but low ! LOL


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wooohooooooo  !!!!  Now if only I could find away to get up there !



we could pretend and photo shop it 
Good morning


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats pretty low DB!  Funny , but low ! LOL


I just couldn't resist the chance LOL!  I'll be good from now on don't worry....


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> we could pretend and photo shop it
> Good morning


I'll work on that in few days !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

*Rep range - cardio  Nov.9, 2004*

*Cardio :*
30 min  in A.m. 
30 min in P.m.

Wohoo !


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Love that cardio huh?!? LOL


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

OMG I saw your pics and you look AMAZING!  You have inspired me!  And a grandpa to boot?  WOW...and what an adorable little baby!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Love that cardio huh?!? LOL


A neccessary evil .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> OMG I saw your pics and you look AMAZING! You have inspired me! And a grandpa to boot? WOW...and what an adorable little baby!


Well thank you Jeanie  

I appreciate it    I hope I stop blushing before my wife notices . LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2004)

Gary, you shameless flirt . 

You have inspired me to pick up my cardio a bit.  I actually LIKE doing cardio, but I seem to drift away from it easily.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Gary, you shameless flirt .
> 
> You have inspired me to pick up my cardio a bit. I actually LIKE doing cardio, but I seem to drift away from it easily.


Flirt ?  Me ?  Who you been talking to ?    You should see me in person  

Glad I could be of help


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Are you saying that you want to see JD in person, so you can flirt with him?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are you saying that you want to see JD in person, so you can flirt with him?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are you saying that you want to see JD in person, so you can flirt with him?


Well , now that you mention it 






















*NO !!!!*

No offense JD !  LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

I didn't know Gary. I can give you Don's number if you like


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I didn't know Gary. I can give you Don's number if you like


Now you and I both know you are the only one for Don


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Now you and I both know you are the only one for Don


But maybe Don doesn't know that, LOL.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 10, 2004)

Morning G   I am getting ready to do abs then go to the gym yto do cardio


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

GUESS WHAT??????????????????????????


It's HUMP day! 


Morning Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2004)

morning Pretty Ladies !

Hump day !!!!!!!!!!!  LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2004)

Morning GW!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Morning GW!


Sup DB !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2004)

*Rep Range  Back/Triceps  Nov. 10, 2004*

*Got up earlier than usual this morning and was surfing my usual IM journals and got sooooo inspired !!! PR's on every exercise this morning !! Thanks for the inspiration gang  *

*Cg weighted chins*
2 sets 60 x 6 *PR's*
Probably could of done 7 on 1st set but NOT on the 2nd one

*Wg Cable rows - seated*
190 x 10
200 x 10 *PR*

*Db rows*
2 sets 80 x 15 *PR's*

*pullovers*
2 sets 50 x 20 *PR's*

*Weighted dips*
60 x 7 *PR*
2 sets 50 x 9

*Pushdowns *
75 x 13 *PR*
75 x 11

*Kickbacks *
35 x 20 *PR*
35 x 18

*Notes:*
2 min RI's 
Intense workout THANKS for the inspiration IM people ! 

20 min. cardio


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2004)

Awesome job Gary! Glad I could help, LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2004)

GW'S PR journal.....congrats keep it going!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2004)

*Jake :   *

*Rock :  *Thanks for the help  

*DB : *Thanks !  I'll keep trying.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well , now that you mention it
> 
> *NO !!!!*
> 
> No offense JD !  LOL


I am so hurt now


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I am so hurt now


----------



## Paynne (Nov 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cg weighted chins*
> 2 sets 60 x 6 *PR's*
> Probably could of done 7 on 1st set but NOT on the 2nd one
> 
> ...



Your just a PR machine!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

Great work Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Your just a PR machine!


Hey Paynne , 
Thanks  

Ready to move ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Great work Gary!


Hey NT    Thanks ! 

I saw your new goal , that will be great when you make it .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2004)

*rep range - Calves/abs Nov. 11, 2004*

*Standing calf raises*
360 x 10
340 x 13
320 x 16
all 3 sets were an increase in weight

*Seated calf raises*
210 x 10
190 x 15
180 x 20
set 1 was an increase in wt.

*Laying knee raises*
50 x 10 
40 x 15
35 x 20
set 3 was an increase in weight

*Kneeling crunches*
135 x 8
125 x 12
115 x 17
All sets were an increase in either wt. or reps 

30 min cardio in pm.

*Notes:*
1-2 min RI's


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey NT    Thanks !
> 
> I saw your new goal , that will be great when you make it .



doing a pullup with my bodyweight?  Not sure if I can really get to that, but it gives me something to shoot for. 

I see you had all kinds of PRs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Standing calf raises*
> 360 x 10
> 340 x 13
> 320 x 16
> ...



Aw, go ahead and bold those PR sets (so I don't look like such a dork when I do  ).


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Aw, go ahead and bold those PR sets (so I don't look like such a dork when I do  ).


JD, 

They were increases over last rep range workout but I didn't look back any further than that to see if the were really PR's  . LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2004)

Well you can still bold'em, just don't say PR.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> JD,
> 
> They were increases over last rep range workout but I didn't look back any further than that to see if the were really PR's  . LOL


I would count that!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 12, 2004)

*Rep range - delts/forearms Nov. 12, 2004*

*single arm Db presses*
45 x 10
50 x 10
both sets were increases over last time

*bentover Db lateral lifts*
3 sets 50 x 15
need to increase wt. next time

*cable side laterals*
2 sets 10 x 20 
increase over last wo.

*wrist roll ups *
50 x 10
need to increase wt. next time

*rev wrist rollups*
50 x 10
need to increase wt. next time

*Notes:*
1-2 min RI's

20 min cardio in P.m.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2004)

Nice w/o! Do you like the one arm DB press? Always felt too ackward for me.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

Have you ever thought of lowering your RI's?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o! Do you like the one arm DB press? Always felt too ackward for me.


Thanks Rock ,

yeah I kind of like them.  Not feeling awkward  , yet. Probably not using heavy enough weight to be awkward .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have you ever thought of lowering your RI's?


Jake,

I try to follow thr RI's Gopro reommends but it is usually less than the posted time. 
I think I do 3-4 min on power week, 1-2 on Rep range and on shock I just basically take a few deep breaths to recover and then go at it again. 

It was really hard to do the 3-4 min when I first started . Now I NEED it


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2004)

I hate cardio but it works.

Waist down to 33 " this morning "only" 1 1/2 " to go and I'm back to where I was before I did the bulk .


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> yeah I kind of like them.  Not feeling awkward  , yet. Probably not using heavy enough weight to be awkward .


I'm the same way...if I keep the weight light they feel awsome but once I really try to go heavy it its very awkward to do them.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm the same way...if I keep the weight light they feel awsome but once I really try to go heavy it its very awkward to do them.


Are you saying I'm a lightweight ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Are you saying I'm a lightweight ?


No way gramps lol...you far from a lightweight.  Your lifts may be puney but your def. not a lightweight.  You have to weight in somewhere around the middle weights I bet    

Just teasin...those DB presses are a pain...killer on the shoulders if done wrong to.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2004)

*Shock - Legs Nov. 14, 2004*

*Leg extensions ......... Front Squats - ss*
160 x 10......................165 x 10
170 x 10......................165 x 10
Increase in wt. for both exercises

*Leg press ................. leg extensions - ss*
325 x 10..................... 125 x 10
325 x 10..................... 150 x 10
increase in wt. for leg extensions

This hasn't happened to me in years but I skipped the rest of this workout.  I know ...call me Gramps  .  I was having twinges in my lower back even during warm ups and stretching. When i got to DB lunges tried them and found out quick that wasn't a go ( my balance sucks on these but i do them anyway ). Knew better than to try SLDL's so tried  leg curls.  First one sent a pain up my back so that was it for the day  


Must of over did it yesterday. Trimming trees and hauling brush. Oh well , Onward and Upward  
 
Guess I'll just go watch a movie and drown my sorrow in a big bunch of popcorn


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Leg extensions ......... Front Squats - ss*
> 160 x 10......................165 x 10
> 170 x 10......................165 x 10
> Increase in wt. for both exercises
> ...



Heya GW...sorry to hear about the tingles.  What exactly is it?  Just pains or re-occuring problems?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2004)

Just pains, I was hoping it would be better after going to the movie and i could finish the workout this evening but if anything it got worse.  I do have a pinched nerve but this is not the problem today. Nothing serious, just that I was looking forward to the SLDL's . How sick is that?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2004)

oh , on a side note ...After the Sunset was a really good movie. Great location and Salma Hyack ( sp) was looking good   and it was a really interesting movie


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 14, 2004)

I think that sounds like your just fine...you wantin' to DL and all LOL.  Hope everything works out, those little set backs always suck.

This just means you need to hit the DL's even harder next time heh.  

Hey cute avi...hows he doin anyhow?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks DB,

Glad to know someone thinks I'm "normal"  

Zach is doing great !


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Zach is doing great !


Glad to hear he is doing well!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey do you deadlift every back day?

I want to work a few days of conventional deads in...not SLDL's...and was wondering what to do.  Power I know but what about rep range and shock?  Maybe like GM's for rep range and some hyper ext's coupled with something else for shock week.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2004)

DB,

I do SLDL every week for legs and Rack deads for back only on Power weeks.  I personally don't see any reason why you couldn't / shouldn't do like you are suggesting.  Riss/Tank or Gopro would be the ones to ask.  I am just following the routine layed out in Randy's links , just a sheep . LOL   Baa Baaaa


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey G-dub, how do you find front squats?? I find them damn awkward... can't seem to hit failure on them??


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey do you deadlift every back day?
> 
> I want to work a few days of conventional deads in...not SLDL's...and was wondering what to do.  Power I know but what about rep range and shock?  Maybe like GM's for rep range and some hyper ext's coupled with something else for shock week.
> 
> Any suggestions?


GM's are cool but i like them for hammies  You can rep range Deads, also S/S hyps with deads as well if you want


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2004)

Gary, definitely rest that lower back until the twinges go away.  I know exactly what you're talking about. For me, it usually takes a few days for it to subside.  Try some lower back stretches, and light ab work.  I haven't had those in awhile, knock on wood.

Nice avi. Your grandson is cute.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 15, 2004)

morning Gary.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey G-dub, how do you find front squats?? I find them damn awkward... can't seem to hit failure on them??


Well on shock week/legs i open the door to the gym and there they are !  LOL But seriuosly, they are a little awkward . Don't tell anybody but i use the smith machine to do them otherwise I probably couldn't do them . At least not with the amount of weight I use, my PR is 200 on those


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Gary, definitely rest that lower back until the twinges go away. I know exactly what you're talking about. For me, it usually takes a few days for it to subside. Try some lower back stretches, and light ab work. I haven't had those in awhile, knock on wood.
> 
> Nice avi. Your grandson is cute.


JD,

Thats my plan  

Thanks !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> morning Gary.


Hi Sweetie


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Sweetie


Can you please visit my journal and give me a swift kick in the rear?  I need help!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

here i come !!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2004)

*GW* Thanks GW...nothin wrong with following an awsome routine like that.  I was always one to change soemthing for no damn reason lol.

*Riss* For power I'd hit 4-6, RR 6-8? and Shock deads ss'ed w/ hypers 6-8 each?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 15, 2004)

Morning Gary!!!!!! How's it going??


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

mornin


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

*Shock - Chest/Biceps Nov. 15, 2004*

*Cable crossovers... Incline bench press - ss*
70 x 10 ................... 175 x 10
80 x 10 ................... 175 x 8
Increase in wt on both exercises

*Flyes ................ Dips - ss*
55 x 10................ 25 x 9
55 x 10 ............... 25 x 8
Increase in wt. on both exercises

*1 arm Db bench press - ds*
65 x 8
45 x 8

*Ez bar curls ........... Cg chins - ss*
100 x 10.................. 25 x 8
100 x 8 ................... 25 x 8
Increase in wt. on both exercises

*Preacher cable curls .....Rev curls - ss*
60 x 10........................... 65 x 10
60 x 10 .......................... 65 x 10
increase in wt on Rev curls

*1 arm cable curls - ds*
40 x 8 
30 x 8
Increase in wt on both sets .

OOPS ! Almost forgot - 35 min. cardio


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well on shock week/legs i open the door to the gym and there they are !  LOL But seriuosly, they are a little awkward . Don't tell anybody but i use the smith machine to do them otherwise I probably couldn't do them . At least not with the amount of weight I use, my PR is 200 on those


Yeah that does make it a bit easier, Nice w8 too


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *Riss* For power I'd hit 4-6, RR 6-8? and Shock deads ss'ed w/ hypers 6-8 each?


Yes for power, RR depends on where in your workout. If you do them 1st is 6-8 2nd 8-10 3rd 10-12 
And SS if you do hyps first 6-8 then dead 8-10 or dead first 6-8 then hyp 8-10 get it.....?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Evening. Have a good weekend Gary?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2004)

*GW* Awsome workout...I just did shock chest delts and your lifts blow me away lol.  Its been like 6 weeks since I did a shock chest and boy did I miss it.  Congrats on the increase in wt's.

*Riss* Yea I hear ya...I was thinking the same rep ranges but wanted to make sure.  I think I may try that to see if I can build my deads a little now that the knee is better.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice avi. Your grandson is cute.



And here I thought that he found the fountain of youth?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Evening. Have a good weekend Gary?


Pretty good   You ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Not bad. Busy!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

Happy Tuesday grampa Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy Tuesday grampa Gary


Hi Sweetie    Happy Tuesday to you too !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2004)

*shock - Cardio  Nov.16, 2004*

*Cardio :*

35 min Am.
40 min Pm.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

*Shock - Back/Triceps Nov. 17, 2004*

*pullovers......Wg. Pulldowns - ss*
75 x 10 .......... 160 x 10 
80 x 10 .......... 160 x 10
Increase in wt on both. *PR* on Wg. 

*Stiffarm pulldown ... Rev grip rows - ss*
75 x 10 .................... 150 x 10
80 x 10 .................... 150 x 10
Increase in wt. on both. *PR *on Rev grip

*Cg pulley rows - ds*
225, 210, 195 x 8 *Pr's*



*Pushdowns .... Cg Bench - ss*
85 x 10 ........... 185 x 10
85 x 10 ........... 190 x 7
Increase in wt. on both. *PR's *on Cg bench

*Rev grip pressdwns ... 2 handed Db extension - ss*
65 x 10 ........................ 65 x 8
65 x 10 ........................ 65 x 9
Increase in wt. on Rev pressdwn

*Weighted bench dips - ds*
120 x 10 *PR*
80 x 8 
45 x 8
Finally got it right ! LOL 

35 min cardio in P.M.

*Notes:*
Great wo! Best triceps wo I've had for awhile. Mostly due to the weighted bench dips . They really finished me off.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

Great wo Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Great wo Gary!


Thanks NT .   How's the weather up there ?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

today ... not bad.  In fact, it's been fairly nice all week.  Most of the early snow we had is gone.  

What kind of weather do you have up there?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

Great w/o. And some more PB's. Way to go Gary!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o. And some more PB's. Way to go Gary!



Its funny.. I expect PR's when I come in here now.  If he doesnt get one, I think he is slacking


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its funny.. I expect PR's when I come in here now.  If he doesnt get one, I think he is slacking


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> today ... not bad. In fact, it's been fairly nice all week. Most of the early snow we had is gone.
> 
> What kind of weather do you have up there?


Hey it was sunny and 70 degrees today ! Tomorrow will suck, cold and rainy


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o. And some more PB's. Way to go Gary!


Thanks Rock !  It's all this early to bed early to rise, clean eating working out crap thats doing it to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

Smartass! LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its funny.. I expect PR's when I come in here now. If he doesnt get one, I think he is slacking


OOOOO  Nothing like putting a little pressure on a guy    Thanks Jake. I'm sure your journal will be full of PR's in a very short time. Guess I better check . there are probably some there already


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 17, 2004)

Awsome w/o GW way to crush those PR's, its gonna be scary in here if you start bulking again!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o GW way to crush those PR's, its gonna be scary in here if you start bulking again!


Thanks DB , 

I never thought of that  But that won't happen until at least late next summer. If/when i reach my goal I will go maintenance through most of the summer . Then I might do a bulk again only try to be a LOT cleaner diet-wise than last time .

OH and thanks for the tip on weighted bench dips. ! I helped


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks DB ,
> 
> I never thought of that  But that won't happen until at least late next summer. If/when i reach my goal I will go maintenance through most of the summer . Then I might do a bulk again only try to be a LOT cleaner diet-wise than last time .
> 
> OH and thanks for the tip on weighted bench dips. ! I helped



Yea a clean bulk is the way to go...so much easier in the long run.

So you finally got those bench dips down huh, congrats!  Yea they are super tricky LOL.  I'm lucky I have people at the gym to help me with em.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!


Hi Jeanie  

Where is evryone getting these smilies ?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning Gary!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

test


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning G!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi NT


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

*Shock - abs/calves Nov. 18, 2004*

*Standing calf raises.. seated calf raises - ss*
320 x 12 ...................... 210 x 10
320 x 12 ...................... 210 x 12
320 x 12 ...................... 210 x 10
Need to increase Standing raises next time

*1 leg standing calf raises - ds*
100, 90, 70 x 10 
These were an increase in wt. over last time .

*Laying knee raises .. Seated cable crunches - ss*
40 x 12 ..................... 115 x 12
45 x 12 ..................... 115 x 12
45 x 12 ..................... 115 x 12
Increase in wt. on both exercises

*Kneeling cable crunches - ds*
125, 110, 100 x 10 
All were an increase in wt . 

*Notes:*
40 min.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2004)

Heya GW how ya doin?

Oh god thats it he's obsessed with the smilies...someone stop him now while we still can.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya GW how ya doin?
> 
> Oh god thats it he's obsessed with the smilies...someone stop him now while we still can.


Heehee !  

Doing great !  you ?


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Grandpoo.....


How've you been Gary?
is that your granddaughter?  She's beautiful.....(you did say you were going to be a grandpa, so....)
Just passing by.....

Have a great day....


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2004)

Not bad just got home from my leg workout...getting ready for school and work figured Id stop in and say whats up.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Grandpoo.....
> 
> 
> How've you been Gary?
> ...


Hey Tony !


Glad your back , yup thats my Grandson -Zach

Stop by more often


----------



## Paynne (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

>


Hey Paynne,
Bet you are busy now !


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Happy Friday Gary Bear


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy Friday Gary Bear


AWWWW you are soooo sweet ! I get the biggest smile when I read that !


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Good, I'm glad


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Gary,

All well today in Grandpa land?  Zach is a great name....
I will be by more often to check in on you....I need all the inspiration I can get (screw motivation, I am past that)....

Have a great day!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary,
> 
> All well today in Grandpa land? Zach is a great name....
> I will be by more often to check in on you....I need all the inspiration I can get (screw motivation, I am past that)....
> ...


Hey Tony ! 

i see you have 4 weeks to go on therapy. that will fly by and youwill be back totraining before you know it ! Take care !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

*Shock - Delts / Forearms  Nov. 19, 2004*

*Seated side lateral ... Db seated press - ss*
2 sets 25 x 10 ............ 40 x 10
Need to increase these next time 

*Low pulley rows to neck .. Wg upright rows -ss*
105 x 10 ............................90 x 10
110 x 10 ............................ 95 x 10
Increase in weight on both exercises. I Really like the Low rows to the neck. 

*Cable front raise -ds*
35, 30, 25 x 8 
Increase in wt. on all sets 

*Wrist rollups *
60 x 8
Increase in wt. over last time

*Rev. Wrist rollups*
60 x 8
Increase in wt. over last time.

*Notes:*
Gotta love those wrist roll ups.  My forearms are so congested its hard to write in my journal.
Noticing a little more definition in Delts and arms. And a little in the abs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice w/o there Gary! So when are you going to give HIT a go?!?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o there Gary! So when are you going to give HIT a go?!?


I don't know .  i might be too old for something that extreme don't you think ?   Velvet has me reading up on Max OT.  You got a link to HIT info ?  Maybe I can mix the two ! Max HIT !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't have a link but I've been reading Mike Mentzer's book. Do you have a link to Max OT training? And no, I don't think your too old at all for it.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't have a link but I've been reading Mike Mentzer's book. Do you have a link to Max OT training? And no, I don't think your too old at all for it.


This is the one I was reading but there are MANY others .

http://www.freedomfly.net/Documents/MAX-OT.pdf

Ever heard of this guy ?





Jeff Willet, IFBB Pro and 2003 Team Universe
Overall Champion, uses Max-OT exclusively


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Gary. Looks interesting what I see so far. My wife works with a guy names Jeff Willett, but that doesn't look like him, LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 19, 2004)

Max OT is pretty kewl.  My friend did it for a while and he got damn strong in the process.  He actually just competed last week but I haven't seen him in like 9 months so I don't know how he turned out.  One day I'll find the results.


----------



## Paynne (Nov 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Paynne,
> Bet you are busy now !



Busy doesn't describe it.  Spent all day yesterday shopping for the house.  Last min packing today, closing and moving tmw.  I'll try and log in sometime next week

Max OT looks interesting, I was reading about it a long time ago but never tried it.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 21, 2004)

*Power - Legs Nov. 21, 2004*

*Squats - *
410 x 6
430 x 6 
460 x 6 *PR*

*Leg press-*
325 x 6
2 sets 335 x 6 *PR*

*Single leg extensions - *
85 x 6
90 x 6 *PR*

*Laying leg curls - *
3 sets 95 x 6
Went a little light on these since these are what tweaked my lower back last week.

*Stiff leg deadlifts - *
3 sets 215 x 6
went light on these too. Better safe than sorry  But the ROM was great ! 

*Notes:*
4 min RI's on Squats and leg presses
3 min RI's everything else 

Overall a pretty good workout . Do I see 500 somewhere in the future for Squats .  LOL

Today was one of about 4 holiday dinners fo rthis week. Diet is out the window this week


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow awsome squats GW!!!  Go for that 500!  How come your squats are heavier then your presses?  Most poeple are the other way around....higher presses over squats.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow awsome squats GW!!! Go for that 500! How come your squats are heavier then your presses? Most poeple are the other way around....higher presses over squats.


HMMMMMMMM.... probably cos of how I do them.  I gerryrig my smith machine for the leg presses.  That makes the leg presses vertical , aren't most machines at an angle?  Maybe i'm just a wimp


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

Good morning Hot stuff!!  Week two of Max OT for me..that would be so kewl if you were to try it...we could compare notes


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> HMMMMMMMM.... probably cos of how I do them.  I gerryrig my smith machine for the leg presses.  That makes the leg presses vertical , aren't most machines at an angle?  Maybe i'm just a wimp


So you just lay on your back and press straight up w/ your smith eh...that would make sense.  I would imagine it would be a little harder lol.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> So you just lay on your back and press straight up w/ your smith eh...that would make sense. I would imagine it would be a little harder lol.


Thats how I do it 

OH and no workout today  i was  this morning


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

Why are you spewing Gary Bear?  Do you have that nasty flu?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Why are you spewing Gary Bear? Do you have that nasty flu?


Something I ate I guess, cos I ate a LOT yesterday ( thankgiving dinner ) and I ate often    Nothing tasted bad  but who knows . And thanks for the Gary Bear ! LOL That just makes my day


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Something I ate I guess, cos I ate a LOT yesterday ( thankgiving dinner ) and I ate often    Nothing tasted bad  but who knows . And thanks for the Gary Bear ! LOL That just makes my day




ahhhhhhhhhhh, someone spiked the turkey!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhhhh, someone spiked the turkey!


You know what?  I didn't even have turkey ! LOL   had ham  and deer


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

mmmm... Deer....  Nice PR's


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow two people who actually enjoy deer around these parts.  I thought I was the only one who did!  I think its the damn best meat ever.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice PR's Gary.  Why did you have Thanksgiving dinner 4 days early?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 23, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice PR's Gary. Why did you have Thanksgiving dinner 4 days early?


Got to do stuff like that when the most people get be there I guess. Family getting to big !There were at least 35 people there and that wasn't everybody


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanksgiving deer eh?  That would look interesting layed out on the table like a fancy turkey 

Good morning Gary Bear


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow two people who actually enjoy deer around these parts.  I thought I was the only one who did!  I think its the damn best meat ever.



Who doesnt like deer?  Maybe they dont know wtf they are talking about then 

P.S. I live out west


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

Deer is great. Reindeer is pretty good too! What's up Gary? Thanksgiving early? Are you still having it on the traditional day?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Deer is great. Reindeer is pretty good too! What's up Gary? Thanksgiving early? Are you still having it on the traditional day?


Hey Rock,

Yup got another one on T-Day . YUm Yum


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Good morning Gary Bear


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning gramps!  My 8am class got cancled so I got up at 6am for no reason.  Figured I'd  drop in a say HI.

Your a lucky man GW two t-days...I wish!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Gary Bear


Morning Velvet !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Morning gramps! My 8am class got cancled so I got up at 6am for no reason. Figured I'd drop in a say HI.
> 
> Your a lucky man GW two t-days...I wish!


DB,

3 T-Days before it's all over . Same for Xmas !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2004)

Last couple of days have been shit ! LOL  Sick and then today I felt good enough to try and workout but yesterday I strained my lower back at work . Geuss what wo was today ... Back ! .. LOL  so I did an abreviated wo. and just barely finished it when BAM !! the electricity went out . Stayed out until almost time ot go to work.  So I had a protein shake for breakfast  instead of my usual meal . and then the elctricity went out again for almost an hour just before I came home fo rlunch!  I thought i was going to have to have a protein shake for lunch too. but luckily the wife had  everything ready before the electricity went off htis time. AND !!!!!! I snowwed last night, wet and heavy ! SO now i have a couple of tree limbs ontop of my puickup ! AGAIN ! . 2 years ago it did the same thing . Same truck , same tree. Back then I wanted the tree cut to the ground but the wife said No . Today i won ! The tree goes !!    Anyway  , I'm done now !!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2004)

*Power - back/triceps Nov. 25, 2004*

*Weighted chins*
55 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 5

*Cg bench*
215 x 6
215 x 5
215 x 4

*rope pressdowns*
85 x 6
90 x 6

Better than nothing


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2004)

afternoon Gary


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Last couple of days have been shit ! LOL  Sick and then today I felt good enough to try and workout but yesterday I strained my lower back at work . Geuss what wo was today ... Back ! .. LOL  so I did an abreviated wo. and just barely finished it when BAM !! the electricity went out . Stayed out until almost time ot go to work.  So I had a protein shake for breakfast  instead of my usual meal . and then the elctricity went out again for almost an hour just before I came home fo rlunch!  I thought i was going to have to have a protein shake for lunch too. but luckily the wife had  everything ready before the electricity went off htis time. AND !!!!!! I snowwed last night, wet and heavy ! SO now i have a couple of tree limbs ontop of my puickup ! AGAIN ! . 2 years ago it did the same thing . Same truck , same tree. Back then I wanted the tree cut to the ground but the wife said No . Today i won ! The tree goes !!    Anyway  , I'm done now !!



 Damn bad luck today G-dub. Hopefully everything rebounds for ya.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

Damn, what a bump in the road.  What kind of damage did it do to the truck?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> afternoon Gary


Hey NT.  What did you do to your hair ?  J/K    Cute puppy


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, what a bump in the road. What kind of damage did it do to the truck?


Haven't really had a chance to look but I don't think it hurt it much.  Not as bad as it did 2 years ago 


Hey Matthew , so you are back . Good deal


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2004)

Damn Gary, you are having a run of bad luck!  I know you though, Mr Positive.  Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn Gary, you are having a run of bad luck! I know you though, Mr Positive. Tomorrow is a new day.


You got it JD    Have a great thanksgiving .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2004)

You too man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your back, but the fact you went ahead and did what you could is a testimony to you buddy! Hope you feel better and have a great thanksgiving!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your back, but the fact you went ahead and did what you could is a testimony to you buddy! Hope you feel better and have a great thanksgiving!


Hey Rock    thanks Bud . Don't eat too much tomorrow    I'll eat enough for both of us


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

I'll be working so no worries!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy Turkey day hon!!  Hope you and your family have a wonderful family feast!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy Turkey day hon!! Hope you and your family have a wonderful family feast!


Thanks Sweetie


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Last couple of days have been shit ! LOL  Sick and then today I felt good enough to try and workout but yesterday I strained my lower back at work . Geuss what wo was today ... Back ! .. LOL  so I did an abreviated wo. and just barely finished it when BAM !! the electricity went out . Stayed out until almost time ot go to work.  So I had a protein shake for breakfast  instead of my usual meal . and then the elctricity went out again for almost an hour just before I came home fo rlunch!  I thought i was going to have to have a protein shake for lunch too. but luckily the wife had  everything ready before the electricity went off htis time. AND !!!!!! I snowwed last night, wet and heavy ! SO now i have a couple of tree limbs ontop of my puickup ! AGAIN ! . 2 years ago it did the same thing . Same truck , same tree. Back then I wanted the tree cut to the ground but the wife said No . Today i won ! The tree goes !!    Anyway  , I'm done now !!


   I never just rains Gazza, it pours!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 25, 2004)

*Power - calves/abs  Nov. 25, 2004*

*Seated calf raises*
3 sets 230 x 6

*Standing calf raises*
3 sets 430 x 6

*Kneeling cable crunches*
3 sets 135 x 6

*Lying knee raises*
70 x 6, 5, 4

*Notes:*
Wohoooo  only 45 degrees in the gym this morning. I gotta get a new stove before it gets COLD.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I never just rains Gazza, it pours!!


Thats for sure ! Hey Riss, how's the bulk going ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Lookit the man working out on Thanksgiving!!! Way to go Gary!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats for sure ! Hey Riss, how's the bulk going ?


Pretty bulky!! I get sick of eating all the time.... and i  miss my abs  
Gotta keep focused on how much muscle i will gain though so i can smash em next Sept


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Lookit the man working out on Thanksgiving!!! Way to go Gary!


Hey , i do what I can .


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey , i do what I can .


And you've got alot to show for it too!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 25, 2004)

You are addicted thats it...its official!  I attempted some lifting today but didn't get very far.  Maybe 8 sets in total for chest/delts LOL.  I didn' have the gym so  used the firehouse's shitty homemade gym and its horrible. 

How was T-Day for ya?  Or should I say the second one....


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You are addicted thats it...its official! I attempted some lifting today but didn't get very far. Maybe 8 sets in total for chest/delts LOL. I didn' have the gym so used the firehouse's shitty homemade gym and its horrible.
> 
> How was T-Day for ya? Or should I say the second one....


Hey DB,

T-Day 2 was gooooooood !


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Seated calf raises*
> 3 sets 230 x 6
> 
> *Standing calf raises*
> ...



Good morning Dawling..those cable crunches..do you use the lower pully?  I can't go any higher than 50 lbs using the upper pulley or it pulls me off the ground...It sounds like the lower pulley cables would grind into your traps no?

oh, and is this gym IN your home?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I can't go any higher than 50 lbs using the upper pulley or it pulls me off the ground...


I am the same way once I go very heavy...try adding some weight to your legs when kneeling down or have someone hold your legs down.  Works for me.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Dawling..those cable crunches..do you use the lower pully? I can't go any higher than 50 lbs using the upper pulley or it pulls me off the ground...It sounds like the lower pulley cables would grind into your traps no?
> 
> oh, and is this gym IN your home?


Dawling ?  You must be from Southern Canada  

I use the upper cable for my crunches









Guess I could come up there and hold you down !  While you're doing crunches I mean   or when you're not doing crunches  

I can't even imagine using the lower pulley .

I turned my garage into a gym this summer.  I have a small propane ventless heater in there.  that will keep it warm enough until it gets down to below freezing. Need a bigger one with a blower.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Dawling ?  You must be from Southern Canada
> 
> I use the upper cable for my crunches
> 
> ...



thanx..and you have all that weight in your garage?     You must have some good money in that gym eh? That's so cool tho...shows your dedication to your sport   

Hum..guess i'll just have to get someone to hold me down


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2004)

*Power - Delts / forearms  Nov. 26, 2004*

*Seated press*
3 sets 155 x 6
Increase in reps
These were solid reps. Much easier/better than last time. Must of been all the turkey and pumpkin pie !!

*Upright rows*
3 sets 130 x 6
last 2 reps of each set not quite as full ROM as I would like. Yet .

*Cheat Lateral*
2 sets 40 x 6 
need to increase next time 

*Wrist rollups-*
60 x 10
increase in wt. and reps

*Rev wrist rollups*
60 x 10
increase in wt. and reps

*Notes:*
I really enjoy those wrist rollups !  I hope they are good for something besides  making my arms useless for about 15-20 minutes


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> thanx..and you have all that weight in your garage?  You must have some good money in that gym eh? That's so cool tho...shows your dedication to your sport
> 
> Hum..guess i'll just have to get someone to hold me down


You're welcome.  I have a few thousand bucks  worth of equipment in there.  But I didn't pay that much for it.  And if I did pay full price for any of it It was with money from side jobs like detailing cars.  A lot of it is from garage sales .


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You're welcome.  I have a few thousand bucks  worth of equipment in there.  But I didn't pay that much for it.  And if I did pay full price for any of it It was with money from side jobs like detailing cars.  A lot of it is from garage sales .



Sweet!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2004)

Dang - you have been pushing some serious weight these days.   NICE JOB!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Dang - you have been pushing some serious weight these days. NICE JOB!!!


Thanks YM,  Just trying to hold my own against you youngsters !


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

Great w/o. I like reading Power week!  I don't think I do Cable crunches right. I feel it in my back and I can do the whole stack. I don't have that strong of abs, LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You're welcome.  I have a few thousand bucks  worth of equipment in there.  But I didn't pay that much for it.  And if I did pay full price for any of it It was with money from side jobs like detailing cars.  A lot of it is from garage sales .



You got it all for free you punk!  

Gary just wont tell anymore people, because they will get mad like me  haha


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You got it all for free you punk!
> 
> Gary just wont tell anymore people, because they will get mad like me  haha


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2004)

Happy Anniversary to me ! 

It's been 2 years since I started eating clean and working out.  After about 1-2 months I had to quit taking my high blood pressure meds cos it was getting too low. After working out for one year i had  some blood work done and evrything was as close to perfect as could be. Cholesterol ( good and bad) tryglycerides ( which were off the charts at one time ) blood pressure etc . 

Looks like I'm gonna die healthy  Not anytime soon I  hope 
Oh and I am stronger and in better shape than ever. Who could ask for anything more ? 

Thanks for all the help and support from all the IM'ers !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2004)

Congratulations Gary!  That is a great accomplishment.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Congratulations Gary!  That is a great accomplishment.




^^  DITTO!!    Congrats!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks guys !


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 27, 2004)

Alright GW way to go man...now you can stick around a little longer and guide us youngsters


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Happy Anniversary to me !
> 
> It's been 2 years since I started eating clean and working out.  After about 1-2 months I had to quit taking my high blood pressure meds cos it was getting too low. After working out for one year i had  some blood work done and evrything was as close to perfect as could be. Cholesterol ( good and bad) tryglycerides ( which were off the charts at one time ) blood pressure etc .
> 
> ...



Congrats Gary!!   Keep it up man!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks DB, but i will probably learn more from you than you will from me  


Thanks Matthew !  Tomorrows the big day . You physced  (sp) ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Happy Anniversary to me !
> 
> It's been 2 years since I started eating clean and working out.  After about 1-2 months I had to quit taking my high blood pressure meds cos it was getting too low. After working out for one year i had  some blood work done and evrything was as close to perfect as could be. Cholesterol ( good and bad) tryglycerides ( which were off the charts at one time ) blood pressure etc .
> 
> ...


That's awesome Gary! I hope you know that you are an inspiration to me, *sniff, sob*,  Seriously though dude, you are. Keep up the good work!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's awesome Gary! I hope you know that you are an inspiration to me, *sniff, sob*,  Seriously though dude, you are. Keep up the good work!


AWWWWW  Rock , now look what you made me do  



Thanks Rock !


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

I made you X?!? LOL, all I see is an X. No problem Gary, just telling the truth!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Happy Anniversary to me !
> 
> It's been 2 years since I started eating clean and working out.  After about 1-2 months I had to quit taking my high blood pressure meds cos it was getting too low. After working out for one year i had  some blood work done and evrything was as close to perfect as could be. Cholesterol ( good and bad) tryglycerides ( which were off the charts at one time ) blood pressure etc .
> 
> ...


Thats awesome Gazza!! Its exactly what its all about, not getting big, not competing, not how strong we are... but our health and our ability to do life well, and die leaving a fine lookin corpse  Congrats bro 
 Double thumbs from the Riz


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thats awesome Gazza!! Its exactly what its all about, not getting big, not competing, not how strong we are... but our health and our ability to do life well, and* die leaving a fine lookin corpse * Congrats bro
> Double thumbs from the Riz


     Thanks Riz


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I had to quit taking my high blood pressure meds cos it was getting too low. After working out for one year i had some blood work done and evrything was as close to perfect as could be. Cholesterol ( good and bad) tryglycerides ( which were off the charts at one time ) blood pressure etc .


*THAT* is freakin' AWESOME!  I wish I could get you to talk to my dad :/  lol

Congrats man


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> *THAT* is freakin' AWESOME! I wish I could get you to talk to my dad :/ lol
> 
> Congrats man


Thanks Luke ! Send him this way . I'll talk to him


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Happy Anniversary to me !
> 
> It's been 2 years since I started eating clean and working out.  After about 1-2 months I had to quit taking my high blood pressure meds cos it was getting too low. After working out for one year i had  some blood work done and evrything was as close to perfect as could be. Cholesterol ( good and bad) tryglycerides ( which were off the charts at one time ) blood pressure etc .
> 
> ...


   
   
   
   
   
   
   

wahooooooooooooooooie, way to go Gary Bear


----------



## Paynne (Nov 29, 2004)

THOSE results in only 2 years? Dag you been working HARD.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2004)

*Thanks Velvet ! *

*Thanks Paynne ! Get moved into that new house for Thanksgiving ?*


----------



## Paynne (Nov 29, 2004)

Sorta kinda moved in.  Boxes everyfreakinwhere. My mom cooked the turkey thank God


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2004)

*Rep Range - Chest/biceps Nov. 29, 2004*

*Incline bench press*
190 x 10
200 x 9 *PR*
210 x 7 *PR*

*BB bench press*
160 x 15
170 x 14
180 x 10 + 1

*Db flyes*
2 sets 45 x 20
increase in wt. and reps

*Alt. Db curls*
2 sets 50 x 10
need to increase next time

*Cable curl*
65 x 14
65 x 13
increase in wt. and reps

*Concentration curls*
25 x 18
20 x 18
Increase in reps

*Notes:*
Good workout ! felt that one quite awhile this morning .


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Incline bench press*
> 190 x 10
> 200 x 9
> 210 x 7
> ...



Nice w/o Gary!  50lb curls?  mummy, I can't even do that with a BB loaded with   50lbs


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Gary! 50lb curls? mummy, I can't even do that with a BB loaded with  50lbs


 
Thanks Velvet  You are soooooooo sweet !   Come on down here and let me see if i can curl you !!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

More PR's.  Thats awesome.  And I cant believe that you have only been at this 2 years, thats amazing.  Congrats to you for looking so good


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 29, 2004)

Well with all the good praises gone and used up I'll just have to settle for...congrats ion the awsome progress.  And yea my pops wont listen to me maybe he would listen to you LOL.

50lb curls are damn good for 10 reps thats awsome.  It feels like a ton when I try the 40's and I ussually only get like 4-5 reps.  Awsome work man!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> More PR's. Thats awesome. And I cant believe that you have only been at this 2 years, thats amazing. Congrats to you for looking so good


Thanks Jake.  I don't mean to sound like a goof but I thought my progress was kind of slow. I take it you don't agree with that ?


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm proud of you Gary for all of the improvement that you've made in the last 2 years! Keep it up buddy!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well with all the good praises gone and used up I'll just have to settle for...congrats ion the awsome progress. And yea my pops wont listen to me maybe he would listen to you LOL.
> 
> 50lb curls are damn good for 10 reps thats awsome. It feels like a ton when I try the 40's and I ussually only get like 4-5 reps. Awsome work man!


Thanks again DB 

How old is your dad ?  Set him down at the computer some time and show him al the "old " people on IM  !  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> I'm proud of you Gary for all of the improvement that you've made in the last 2 years! Keep it up buddy!


Thanks Matthew !  How did your wo go today ?


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Matthew !  How did your wo go today ?



Its still morning for me. (damn graveyard shift!  ) I plan on getting to the gym (aka the garage) about 7:00pm PST. I'll let you know in my journal.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks again DB
> 
> How old is your dad ?  Set him down at the computer some time and show him al the "old " people on IM  !  LOL


Hes late 40's or so.  He knows what to do he just doesn't.  You would think 5 bypass's would have done it but no he still doesn't exercise or eat right.  Doctor said he's only got a few more years to live if he keeps it up.  Even with a clean diet he gave him 10-15 years before he needed another surgery.  This was about 7 years ago and his diet is shit with 0 exercise.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hes late 40's or so. He knows what to do he just doesn't. You would think 5 bypass's would have done it but no he still doesn't exercise or eat right. Doctor said he's only got a few more years to live if he keeps it up. Even with a clean diet he gave him 10-15 years before he needed another surgery. This was about 7 years ago and his diet is shit with 0 exercise.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Jake.  I don't mean to sound like a goof but I thought my progress was kind of slow. I take it you don't agree with that ?



I think that you look awesome, and thats all that matters right?  You dont think you have made a dramatic change in the way you look?
I dont think I will look like that at my 2yr mark.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>


Yea your telling me....for the first few years he "somewaht" watched his diet...then I got into nutrition and he just fell apart.  I would be at his side day in and out yelling at him about what he eats and his exercise habbits but that only lasted 5 years or so.  Now its just a lost cause and I just don't bother.  He will never learn.

The funny part is he was once an avide bodybuilder.  He played football and wrestling in highschool and was just a monster.  He even worked out for like 10 years after school then he just stopped.  But when he stopped he just like ate everything in gods path, smoked, drank, no exercise and vwalla in the hospital you go after 3 heart attacks.  I saw pictures of him when he was younger and he was just massive and ripped...don't know why he wouldn't want to maintain it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

Great w/o. MORE PB's!!!!! Don't tell me were on the same page, LOL!!! I wanna see you on Max OT.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o. MORE PB's!!!!! Don't tell me were on the same page, LOL!!! I wanna see you on Max OT.


I think we are ! I noticed SEVERAL PB's in your journal today


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Jake.  I don't mean to sound like a goof but I thought my progress was kind of slow. I take it you don't agree with that ?



You are my hero Gary Bear


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I wanna see you on Max OT.


Me too  Me too  Me too  Me too  Me too


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Good Morning


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Good Morning


And a GOOD morning to you too


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You are my hero Gary Bear
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rock4832*
> _I wanna see you on Max OT._
> ...


WoW  Velvet !!!!!!  

Good Morning


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2004)

*Rep Range  -  Cardio  Nov. 30, 2004*

*Cardio - *am
2min wrm up
16 min @12.5 -13 mph on each resistance setting used
2 min cool down
4.1 miles

*Cardio*- pm
Basically same as am.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cardio - *am
> 2min wrm up
> 16 min @12.5 -13 mph on each resistance setting used
> 2 min cool down
> ...


The best part of working out...good ol' cardio!!

Can't wait till I can start it up again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2004)

AM and PM cardio.... now that is hard core .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> AM and PM cardio.... now that is hard core .


I Got some fat to lose there JD.  Diet has been just about out the window for almost a week with 3 thanksgiving dinners to attend !  So I'mback on the wagon until the same thing happens for Xmas .  Only it might be worse since there will be at least 4 xmas dinners !


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 30, 2004)

Gary badass


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Gary badass


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Gary, how's today going?!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, how's today going?!


UGH!!  I wanted to stay in bed this morning soo bad ! I'm sitting here waiting for it to warm up in the gym. I got to get a different heater out there ... something with a thermostat .  It was like 35 degrees out there when i went out to turn on the heat  
But I dress warm and after about 3sets I am warm and start shedding some of the clothes . LOL


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

Good morning sweetie   DAMN, that would be a big deterent for me if I had to put my ass in a very cold room and start working out   Do you like cardio Gary?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning sweetie  DAMN, that would be a big deterent for me if I had to put my ass in a very cold room and start working out  Do you like cardio Gary?


Its not bad once I get started and the heat has been on for awhile.

Don't care much for cardio but it needs to be done . At least for awhile


----------



## Paynne (Dec 1, 2004)

35 would make for some cold workouts  I was all pumped to set up some equipment in my basement but it's already half full of crap, with the other half waiting for game tables


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> 35 would make for some cold workouts  I was all pumped to set up some equipment in my basement but it's already half full of crap, with the other half waiting for game tables


Hey Buddy ,  where's your priorities ! ?    You'll have your workout stuff up sooner than you think. you just gotta get settled in first .


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

*Rep range - Back/triceps  Dec.1, 2004*

*Cg weighted chins*
2 sets of 60 x 6

*Wg cable rows seated*
200 x 10 
205 x 10 *PR *
But could go heavier

*Db row *
85 x 13 *PR*
85 x 12
Really like these, like the rom

*Pullover*
2 sets 55 x 20 *PR*

*Weighted dips*
60 x 7
60 x 7
60 x 6

*Pushdowns*
75 x 14 *PR*
75 x 12
PR was in reps done

*Kickbacks*
35 x 20
35 x 18

*Notes:*
RI's were shorter than normal, started a little late.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cg weighted chins*
> 2 sets of 60 x 6
> 
> *Wg cable rows seated*
> ...



I can't believe you have all this equipment/weight in your house..tres cool.  You like db rows eh?  I can't stand them..actually I'm not big on any unilateral moves as they take too long   Do you have a pullover machine or are you using a db?  Great workout Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I can't believe you have all this equipment/weight in your house..tres cool. You like db rows eh? I can't stand them..actually I'm not big on any unilateral moves as they take too long  Do you have a pullover machine or are you using a db? Great workout Gary


Thanks Velvet !

I use a EZ bar for pullovers


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cg weighted chins*
> 2 sets of 60 x 6
> 
> *Wg cable rows seated*
> ...



Great job Gary! I need to go to my past journals and figure out my PRs.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Great job Gary! I need to go to my past journals and figure out my PRs.


Yes you do


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

NICE weighted dips


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> NICE weighted dips


Thanks Luke


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

And again, more PR's! Awesome job. I couldn't imagine w/o in that weather!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And again, more PR's! Awesome job. I couldn't imagine w/o in that weather!


Thanks Mr. Excitement  

It's not too bad but I am searching real hard for a better heating system. The only thing that gets cold is my nose.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 1, 2004)

Awsome w/o man...some killer weights.  Those db rows, dips, and chins are crazy!  I love doing DB rows the rom is awsome and they just feel so damn good.  I can really concentrate on the muscle more with unilateral movements.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2004)

PRs, PRs, everywhere a PR.  Nice job Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o man...some killer weights. Those db rows, dips, and chins are crazy! I love doing DB rows the rom is awsome and they just feel so damn good. I can really concentrate on the muscle more with unilateral movements.


Thanks DB...and good luck on that class project


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> PRs, PRs, everywhere a PR. Nice job Gary!


Thanks JD.

You know I was just thinking I might quit Highlighting the PR's here in this journal and just make note of them in my written journal. I sometimes feel kind of boastful ? or something.  

I've been lucky enough to not have any injuries that keep me from working out the way I want to , I have plenty of time for wo's , I get soooo much help with my diet from my wife, Great advice and support here at IM.  It's hard not to make progress in a situation like that !

Anyway guess I better get going .  Abs/calves this morning


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> The only thing that gets cold is my nose.



One of those red spongy clown noses would keep it warm  


Good morning Gary Bear


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks JD.
> 
> You know I was just thinking I might quit Highlighting the PR's here in this journal and just make note of them in my written journal. I sometimes feel kind of boastful ? or something.



  not boastful, that's why I like you so much because you AREN'T all hung up on yourself and what you can do..humility is a beautiful thing


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> One of those red spongy clown noses would keep it warm
> 
> 
> Good morning Gary Bear


Morning Velvet    The wife sold all her clown stuff several years ago , any other suggetions ?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet    The wife sold all her clown stuff several years ago , any other suggetions ?


  

They must make nose warmers..somewhere in the world


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> not boastful, that's why I like you so much because you AREN'T all hung up on yourself and what you can do..humility is a beautiful thing


Oh My .. I have no reply.   Thanks Velvet  

 You're the best


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks DB...and good luck on that class project


Thanks...we'll see how it goes next week.  Once I finish it I'll try to post it so everyone can see it.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2004)

*Rep Range - Calves/Abs  Dec. 2 , 2004*

*Standing calf raises*
410 x 10  50 lb increase over last RR wo !!  WTF !  Somebody has been slacking off I guess  
380 x 12
340 x 16

*Seated calf raises*
210 x 10
200 x 15
190 x 20
Increase in weight used

*Laying Knee raises*
50 x 10
45 x 13
40 x 16
set 2 and 3 were an increase in wt. used

*Kneeling cable crunches*
135 x 10
125 x 14
115 x 20
increase in reps on all sets

*Notes:*
Good workout !  Really felt it in the abs today and the standing calf raises.!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 2, 2004)

Awsome w/o gary!  Whats the deal with the 50lb increase...good god.  Most increase 5 or 10lbs but 50?!?!?!  Def been slacking there ol' man!  But much congrats on such a PR!


----------



## Paynne (Dec 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Standing calf raises*
> 410 x 10  50 lb increase over last RR wo !!



   

You're doing these in the squat rack with something under your toes?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You know I was just thinking I might quit Highlighting the PR's here in this journal and just make note of them in my written journal. I sometimes feel kind of boastful ? or something.



If you dont keep posting PR's, who will I get my inspiration from?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o gary! Whats the deal with the 50lb increase...good god. Most increase 5 or 10lbs but 50?!?!?! Def been slacking there ol' man! But much congrats on such a PR!


Thanks DB!   Looks like I've been busted !


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> You're doing these in the squat rack with something under your toes?


No, I use my Squat machine . Leverage squat machine . I think you use one in your gym don't you ?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If you dont keep posting PR's, who will I get my inspiration from?


Jake , Thanks !  Well I guess since you were my inspiration when I first joined here I will continue just for you


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Standing calf raises*
> 410 x 10  50 lb increase over last RR wo !!  WTF !  Somebody has been slacking off I guess
> 380 x 12
> 340 x 16


Alright you have been busted! What are you putting in your prune juice?   J/K GDub. Great PR buddy! Keep it up!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

"Power Prune Juice"


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> "Power Prune Juice"


imported


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice w/o Gary! And yes, you have been slacking, LOL! Keep highlighting the PRs. That's how we gauge your progress as well. It's not boastful at all, just helps others see what's working for you and what's not.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Gary! And yes, you have been slacking, LOL! Keep highlighting the PRs. That's how we gauge your progress as well. It's not boastful at all, just helps others see what's working for you and what's not.


Hmmmm  .. Okie dokie . LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 3, 2004)

Morning GW!  Hows it goin this very cold morning?  LOL been up for a few hours for a fire call and couldn't go back to sleep...decided to come check out IM earlier then ussual.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Morning GW! Hows it goin this very cold morning? LOL been up for a few hours for a fire call and couldn't go back to sleep...decided to come check out IM earlier then ussual.


Damn , you must of been up early ! 

So far so good here. Sun is shining at least .


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 3, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> imported


What country??


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2004)

*Rep Range - Delts/forearms  Dec. 3 , 2004*

*Single arm db press Standing*
50 x 8
55 x 8 PR  

*Bent Db laterals  Seated*
55 x 8 Too Heavy  
50 x 15
50 x 12
First set took too much out of me. Set 2 & 3 were down in reps 

*Cable side laterals*
2 sets 20 x 16

*Wrist rollups*
60 x 10

*Rev wrist rollups*
60 x 10

*Notes:*
One more week and it will be break time !  I'm ready !


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 3, 2004)

gwcaton[b said:
			
		

> Bent Db laterals  Seated[/b]
> 55 x 8 Too Heavy
> 50 x 15
> 50 x 12
> ...



What are these??


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> What country??


Mexico .   Premo stuff man


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> What are these??


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 3, 2004)

How do you like the Bent seated laterals compared to Bent standing laterals??


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> How do you like the Bent seated laterals compared to Bent standing laterals??


Anything that involves me being bent over  and standing i don't care much for. if I can find an alternative I do it .  I am just so paranoid about my lower back. 

  That and if you are working out somewhere besides home you never know who or what might come up behind you ! Right Rock ?    Just kidding ya. One of these days I'll forget all about the Don story


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## Paynne (Dec 3, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Anything that involves me being bent over  and standing i don't care much for. if I can find an alternative I do it .  I am just so paranoid about my lower back.



You have an incline bench right?  I guess so I seem to remember seeing inclines in your wos  Have you tried going face down on it?  That might be an alternative with less back stress.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> You have an incline bench right? I guess so I seem to remember seeing inclines in your wos  Have you tried going face down on it? That might be an alternative with less back stress.


Thanks, I'll look into that


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 3, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Anything that involves me being bent over  and standing i don't care much for. if I can find an alternative I do it .  I am just so paranoid about my lower back.
> 
> That and if you are working out somewhere besides home you never know who or what might come up behind you ! Right Rock ?    Just kidding ya. One of these days I'll forget all about the Don story



I workout at home  Don't have that sneeking up problem to worry about.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

Haha Gary! Hopefully one day Don will forget about ME!  Nice w/o. Those Rear lat raises are a strong exercise for you! Great job.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> That and if you are working out somewhere besides home you never know who or what might come up behind you ! Right Rock ?    Just kidding ya. One of these days I'll forget all about the Don story


  Poor Rock.  Your never going to let him live that one down.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 4, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwcaton*
> _That and if you are working out somewhere besides home you never know who or what might come up behind you ! Right Rock ?
> 
> ...





			
				JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Poor Rock. Your never going to let him live that one down.


 
  Yes i will !  Matter of fact I think for Xmas my gift to Rock will be no more Don references ( unless he brings it up first ). So I guess I better get in all my   while I can .


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yes i will !  Matter of fact I think for Xmas my gift to Rock will be no more Don references ( unless he brings it up first ). So I guess I better get in all my   while I can .


Actually I think I was told this before!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 4, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwcaton*
> _
> 
> ...





			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Actually I think I was told this before!!!


But I really , really mean it this time


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> But I really , really mean it this time


Uh-huh, sure. And I'll stick with my current w/o program, LOL!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2004)

*Shock - Legs Dec.5. 2004*

*Leg extensions ...... Front squats - ss*
160 x 10 .................. 165 x 10
170 x 10 .................. 165 x 10

*Leg Press .......... Leg extensions - ss*
325 x 10 ............. 125 x 10
325 x 10 ............. 150 x 10

*Db Lunges - ds*
35 , 25 x 10

*Stiff leg deadlift .... lying leg curl - ss*
170 x 10 ................ 80 x 10
200 x 10 ................ 80 x 10

*Single leg curls- ds *
30, 25 x 10

*Notes:*
This is the last week of this 9 week cycle and i wanted to end it with increases in wt. / reps in all exercises this week but I wasn't there mentally today . It was all I could do to keep from going backwards.  Better luck tomorrow !


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Been there Gary, actually lately I've lived there LOL. Still a good w/o. Ending on Shock Week, ouch.


----------



## Paynne (Dec 5, 2004)

taking a week off after this cycle?  Or plowing right into the next thihg?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Been there Gary, actually lately I've lived there LOL. Still a good w/o. Ending on Shock Week, ouch.


Thanks Rock .  Yeah shock week


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> taking a week off after this cycle? Or plowing right into the next thihg?


Hey Paynne  

Well after reading your post this is what I have decided to do :
*Finish* this week/cycle of *P/RR/S*.  *Then,*  beleive it or not, I will take *2 weeks off *and *Start* *Max OT *on *12-26-04.*

When I start back up after the 2 weeks off I will probably revive my first journal since it has a generic title and I can cut or bulk , do Max OT or P/rr/s or make up my own stuff without feeling the need to start a new journal . Just make a notation in the journal that I'm changing something and keep on trucking  

During my 2 weeks off there will be *No *strict diet  ( about the only thing that will really change is the eveing meals. )  And for exercise *Maybe*  some cardio and *Some playing* around in the gym with new exercises to get ready for the next program.


----------



## Paynne (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahh, the tried and true whatever training


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Homie   are you doing those SLDL's with db's?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey Homie  are you doing those SLDL's with db's?


Luke ,
I use a Barbell for SLDL


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

I should start using a barbell!   I'm tired of squashin' the pumpkins


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2004)

*Shock - Chest / biceps  Dec. 6, 2004*

*Cable crossover... Incline bench press - ss*
2 sets 85 x 10 ....... 180 x 10

*Db Flyes ............ dips - ss*
2 sets 60 x 10 ....... 30 x 10

*Bench press - ds*
180 , 150 x 8

*EZ bar curl ...... Cg chins - ss*
2 sets 105 x 8 ....... 30 x 8

*Preacher cable curl .... Rev curl - ss*
2 sets 65 x 8 .............. 70 x 8

*1 arm cable curls - ds*
45, 35 x 8 

*Notes:*
Much more mentally prepared today than yesterday ! Increases in wt . used / reps in everything but bench press dropset.


----------



## Paynne (Dec 6, 2004)

gwcaton[color=black said:
			
		

> Much more mentally prepared today  than yesterday !  Increases in wt . used / reps in ecerythibnf but bench press dropset. [/color]



I haven't tried ecerythibnf's in a long time. Sorry, couldn't resist.  Nice wo


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I haven't tried ecerythibnf's in a long time. Sorry, couldn't resist. Nice wo


Heehee Thats pretty good Paynne !!!!!!!!  I am such a great typist !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 6, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cable crossover... Incline bench press - ss*
> 2 sets 85 x 10 ....... 180 x 10


I tried supersetting cable crosses and incline bench awhile back, and MAN that was tough.  Burns like a biatch.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I tried supersetting cable crosses and incline bench awhile back, and MAN that was tough. Burns like a biatch.


 Yes it does


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 6, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cable crossover... Incline bench press - ss*
> 2 sets 85 x 10 ....... 180 x 10
> 
> *Db Flyes ............ dips - ss*
> ...



Looking good Gary.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

Are you hypo caloric right now?  Revive which journal?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

Great job Gary, but I don't see any highlighted PB's even though I know you have some!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Looking good Gary.


Thanks Matt!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are you hypo caloric right now? Revive which journal?


yes I am, last time I calculated it was around 2100 cals. I will probably revive my "gwcaton's journal ", Bottom one in my sig.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great job Gary, but I don't see any highlighted PB's even though I know you have some!


Damn Rock you are on the ball    Crossovers and EZ bar curls were pr's i think .


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> yes I am, last time I calculated it was around 2100 cals. I will probably revive my "gwcaton's journal ", Bottom one in my sig.


YUCK!    How do you get out of bed


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

105lb ez bar curls?    that's alotta weight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Paynne
> 
> Well after reading your post this is what I have decided to do :
> *Finish* this week/cycle of *P/RR/S*.  *Then,*  beleive it or not, I will take *2 weeks off *and *Start* *Max OT *on *12-26-04.*
> ...



Good planning - No dieting around the holiday


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> YUCK!  How do you get out of bed


The smell of fresh coffee


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 105lb ez bar curls?  that's alotta weight.


Thanks Luke


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good planning - No dieting around the holiday


Hey YM !   I have my moments


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

Today was supposed to be cardio  but the right leg was aching clear down to the bone so I wimped out   Thats my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 7, 2004)

Heya GW long time no hear...so much has happened. Awsome lifts there...your doing great here!

IC your going to Max-OT.  Best of luck to you.  I've always wanted to try that out.  

No diet around the holiday's...lucky you.  These are my times I need to stay strongest; March 6th is coming fast!!!!  Wait till my family see's me bring all my own food to our family gathering they are gonna flip.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey gary, don't sweat the Cardio! How you doing today?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya GW long time no hear...so much has happened. Awsome lifts there...your doing great here!
> 
> IC your going to Max-OT.  Best of luck to you.  I've always wanted to try that out.
> 
> No diet around the holiday's...lucky you.  These are my times I need to stay strongest; March 6th is coming fast!!!!  Wait till my family see's me bring all my own food to our family gathering they are gonna flip.



Competing?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya GW long time no hear...so much has happened. Awsome lifts there...your doing great here!
> 
> IC your going to Max-OT. Best of luck to you. I've always wanted to try that out.
> 
> No diet around the holiday's...lucky you. These are my times I need to stay strongest; March 6th is coming fast!!!! Wait till my family see's me bring all my own food to our family gathering they are gonna flip.


bringing your own food ! LOL . that is serious


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey gary, don't sweat the Cardio! How you doing today?


Better,  I think the leg thing was just old age !  Change of weather !


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Competing?


DB is doing the IM comp.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB is doing the IM comp.


Correction DB is winning the IM comp...don't go spreading any false rumors around here   

*PreMier* Yea I'm doing the IM Comp...I am treating it as serious as I can even though there are no winnings.  I wan't to see how lean I can really get.  An experience for when I do a real show.  The after that comes a longer period of maint/bulk.  See if I can add some weight slowely.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Today was supposed to be cardio  but the right leg was aching clear down to the bone so I wimped out   Thats my story and I'm sticking to it



 

I'm tellin!


  Morning Gary Bear, how was your nite?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cable crossover... Incline bench press - ss*
> 2 sets 85 x 10 ....... 180 x 10
> 
> *Db Flyes ............ dips - ss*
> ...



  Nice w/o Gary Bear, you make me so proud


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Gary Bear, you make me so proud


Thanks Velvet    

You're the bestest !


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2004)

*shock - dec. 8, 2004*

*Pullover .......... Wg pulldowns - ss*
2 sets 85 x 10 ........ 165 x 10

*Stiff arm pulldowns ..... Db rows - ss*
2 sets  85 x 10 .............. 90 x 10

*Cg pulley rows - ds*
230x 8 , 215, 200 x 6

*Pushdowns ......... Cg bench press - ss*
90 x 10 .................. 195 x 9
90 x 10 .................. 195 x 7

*Rev pressdown ......... 2 handed Db extension - ss*
2 sets 70 x 10 .............. 70 x 8

*Weighted bench dips - ds*
130 x 10 , 90 x 8 , 45 x 8

*Notes:*
*PR Day **!* Every exercise was a PR today .only 5 lbs  except weighted dips but hey  , I'm old  !


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Kickass Weighted dips


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Pullover .......... Wg pulldowns - ss*
> 2 sets 85 x 10 ........ 165 x 10
> 
> *Stiff arm pulldowns ..... Db rows - ss*
> ...




You did 10 reps with 130 pounds attached to your waist ???

    

What's a "bench dip" ??


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What's a "bench dip" ??



Where you sit at the edge of a bench, with your arms behind you(on bench) and your feet are usually up on another bench.  So the weight usually sits on your lap.  Right G?
IWhen are you taking time off?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where you sit at the edge of a bench, with your arms behind you(on bench) and your feet are usually up on another bench.  So the weight usually sits on your lap.  Right G?
> IWhen are you taking time off?



Gotcha


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where you sit at the edge of a bench, with your arms behind you(on bench) and your feet are usually up on another bench. So the weight usually sits on your lap. Right G?
> IWhen are you taking time off?


Right Jake  

my last workout is Friday and I start up again on the 26th.  Ho Ho Ho !


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You did 10 reps with 130 pounds attached to your waist ???
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "bench dip" ??


YM,  I wish


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 8, 2004)

Awsome wo GW!!!  Nice bench dips...I thought you got 135 before though?  I think you could have done the 3 plates...if I can do it you def can do 3+ with full range of motion.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Mornin' G-Man.  Looks like a GREAT wo


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Gary Bear   What'cha got planned for today?  16 more days till christmas!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Gary Bear   What'cha got planned for today?  16 more days till christmas!!


O c'mon don't remind me....I think I'm the only person that hates X-mas!

Morning GW...hows it going?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome wo GW!!! Nice bench dips...I thought you got 135 before though? I think you could have done the 3 plates...if I can do it you def can do 3+ with full range of motion.


Hey DB.

Thanks,  I tried 135 awhile back but the top plate slide off after a couple reps  . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Gary Bear  What'cha got planned for today? 16 more days till christmas!!


Hi Gorgeous  

Today is abs and calves  
 Ho Ho Ho  !


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Mornin' G-Man. Looks like a GREAT wo


Hey Luke , 


Thanks !  Looked like you had a good wo too


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> O c'mon don't remind me....I think I'm the only person that hates X-mas!
> 
> Morning GW...hows it going?



I hate it too.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 9, 2004)

*GW* Excuses Excuses....admit it you just couldn't j/k.  I've had that happen a few times as I was going down the plate started to wander...but now I use the rubber coated ones and they are perfect...don't budge one bit!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I hate it too.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

Why do you hate it? 

It depresses me.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why do you hate it?
> 
> It depresses me.


Hell yea all these people in a cheery mood for a month and once its over everything goes back to the same crap.  All it does is cause traffic, headaches, and I refuse to buy people presents...I ask the same in return.  Don't buy me anything b/c your not gonna get anything from me.  No time or $$ to go around and buy a million things for people and with 20 or so immediate people in my family it gets crazy around holiday times....


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2004)

Lets start A Scrooge Society


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 10, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Lets start A Scrooge Society


LOL I belong to to many groups already...not sure if I'll have time to work with that one.  But hell we can give it a go...I'll just have to spread myself thinner then I already am


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2004)

*Shock - calves/abs  Dec. 9, 2004*

*Standing calf raises.. seated calf raises - ss*
2 sets 380 x 12........... 220 x 12
380 x 10 .................... 220 x 10

*single leg calf raises  - ds*
110 , 100, 80 x 10

*Lying knee raises ..... seated crunches - ss*
2 sets 50 x 12 ............ 120 x 12
50 x 10 ..................... 120 x 10

*kneeling crunches - ds*
130, 115, 105 x 10

*Notes:*
Increase in wt on all exercises


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2004)

*Shock - delts/forearms Dec. 10 , 2004*

*Seated side lateral ... Db press -seated - ss*
2 sets 30 x 10 ............. 45 x 8 

*low row to neck ........ Wg upright row - ss*
2 sets 115 x 8 ............. 100 x 8

*cable front raise - ds*
40, 35, 30 x 8

*wrist rollups - rev  wrist rollups - ss*
70 x 8 ............ 70 x 8 

*Notes:*
increased wt. on all exercises . did it . wanted to end thid "cycle" with increases in all exerciises this week and i made it .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Seated side lateral ... Db press -seated - ss*
> 2 sets 30 x 10 ............. 45 x 8
> 
> *low row to neck ........ Wg upright row - ss*
> ...



Nice work GW  !!     Now take a break so we can all catch up to you


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks YM !


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2004)

*Highlights of my P/RR/S wo's*

*................8-2-04 .............................. 12-10-04*
*weight ......190 ................................... 175*
*sqauts .... 300 x 6  ..............................460 x 6*
*sldl ........195 x 6  ................................ 245 x 6*
*rack deads .. 235 x 6 ...........................  315 x 6*
*bb hack sqaut ..145 x 12...................... 195 x 12*
*standing calf raises .. 300 x 6 ...............430 x 6*

*All exercises had increases but these were the BIG ones . LOL They were also all lower body .*

*measurements - all body measurements stayed within 1/4 " of what i was at the start except the chest and waist. Chest went from 44 3/4 to  43 " and waist went from 35" to  33" *


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 10, 2004)

I hate you .  Awesome stuff Gary ...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I hate you . Awesome stuff Gary ...


   Thanks JD !


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


Hey Jake ,


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

How ya doin Gary?  Damn.. and you thought that your progress was slow


----------



## Paynne (Dec 10, 2004)

Great!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 10, 2004)

If thats slow boy I must be a 115 year old cripple with bad joints.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Highlights of my P/RR/S wo's*
> 
> *................8-2-04 .............................. 12-10-04*
> *weight ......190 ................................... 175*
> ...



That's AWESOME!! Those are amazing gains, you should be very proud of yourself! I wouldn't make that progress in a year with all my methyls


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey  Thanks Gang  

I think the thing is that I just don't work at my full potential or something. You know what I mean ?  Or it just might be that I am just getting stronger, I don't know. But its fun so what the hell .    Its kind of like my job ... if I can't have fun doing it I'll quit and do something else.  And I have lots of fun at work


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

That makes sense Gary, but full potential or not, those are great lifts. Especially when cutting!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

You Beast ....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Highlights of my P/RR/S wo's*
> 
> *................8-2-04 .............................. 12-10-04*
> *weight ......190 ................................... 175*
> ...



Geeeeeezzzzzzz!!   Awesome gains !

Nice job!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That makes sense Gary, but full potential or not, those are great lifts. Especially when cutting!


Thanks Mr. Rock !


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You Beast ....


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Geeeeeezzzzzzz!! Awesome gains !
> 
> Nice job!!!


Thanks YM!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Gary Bear   You work out today?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

getting behind in posting workouts !  

Didn't write them dow and all i remember is doing curls and lots of SOMA. 



























Curling things like popcorn, tacos and pizza and Sitting On My Ass !!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

You bad bad boy


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You bad bad boy


Wow !  If I knew this would be my "reward" I would of worked out like this sooner


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

sassy!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> sassy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> getting behind in posting workouts !
> 
> Didn't write them dow and all i remember is doing curls and lots of SOMA.
> 
> ...



Sounds like my diet over the weekend.....KEEP EATING!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey, I've been kinda bad Jeni!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, I've been kinda bad Jeni!



  Took me a second to figure that out...bad bad boy!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

Morning Gary Bear


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sounds like my diet over the weekend.....KEEP EATING!!!


YM , I saw that


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, I've been kinda bad Jeni!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Took me a second to figure that out...bad bad boy!


   Get him Velvet !   Harder ! Faster !


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Get him Velvet !   Harder ! Faster !



GARY BEAR     I"m shocked, SHOCKED to hear you talk like that!
bad bad boy!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear


 
OH MY !  CAlll 911 !!!!!!!!

Thanks Sweetie !   You're the best !


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

ha ha, nice smilie


----------



## Paynne (Dec 14, 2004)

GW's journal has twisted into quasi-S&M freakishness.  I love it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> GW's journal has twisted into quasi-S&M freakishness.  I love it


The things we find out about Gary...


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's AWESOME!! Those are amazing gains, you should be very proud of yourself! I wouldn't make that progress in a year with all my methyls



I'm telling you its the juice! He is on the Prune juice!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> GW's journal has twisted into quasi-S&M freakishness. I love it


hey Paynne 

Thanks for adding to the maddness !!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Highlights of my P/RR/S wo's*
> 
> *................8-2-04 .............................. 12-10-04*
> *weight ......190 ................................... 175*
> ...


 WOW Gary!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> The things we find out about Gary...


Tip of the iceberg !


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

Great journal


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> WOW Gary!!


thanks Matthew


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Great journal


Starting to look like yours ?  Oh well , on the 26th i'll reopen my generic titled one so might as well have fun til then .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 14, 2004)

You need to start working out again Gary.  Your hormones are all dressed up with no where to go.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You need to start working out again Gary. Your hormones are all dressed up with no where to go.


JD,

Now thats funny


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Starting to look like yours ?  Oh well , on the 26th i'll reopen my generic titled one so might as well have fun til then .


Oh, we'll make that one even worse LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, we'll make that one even worse LOL.


unleash the beast


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Raaarrrrr!!!  I'm not unleashing much lately, LOL.


----------



## Paynne (Dec 15, 2004)

If Rock unleashes his beast I'm telling Don.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> If Rock unleashes his beast I'm telling Don.


What?!? So Gary lets that go FINALLY and you pick up?! LOL I think you two had that planned!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What?!? So Gary lets that go FINALLY and you pick up?! LOL I think you two had that planned!


Damn Paynne, he is sharp isn't he !


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn Paynne, he is sharp isn't he !


Razor, LOL


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much testosterone in this journal boys


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much testosterone in this journal boys


git 'er boys !  yeehaw  !


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

Smilie King at it again I see


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

I Can't see the smilies!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I Can't see the smilies!!!!!


I blocked you from seeing them !  
































J/K I wnder why you can'r see them . A work computer thing ? It's a good one !

Edit:  right click, cut/paste url into browswer ?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Smilie King at it again I see


I thought it was cute


----------



## Paynne (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What?!? So Gary lets that go FINALLY and you pick up?! LOL I think you two had that planned!




It just HAD to be said


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> It just HAD to be said


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much testosterone in this journal boys


gary and I think you sould bring in freinds for us than Velveeta 


Right gary?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> gary and I think you sould bring in freinds for us than Velveeta
> 
> 
> Right gary?


Welllll , I am kinda partial to Velvet


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Welllll , I am kinda partial to Velvet


Awwww


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

You must use top secret smilies Gary, LOL!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mornin'g G-Dawg


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

ha ha ha, you boys kill me.  It's a long day for me, won't be on much but I thought I'd stop by and give ya a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gary's a lucky guy


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 16, 2004)

Sup Gary?? When are you working out again dude??


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You must use top secret smilies Gary, LOL!


Hmmm , I guess so.  Oh well, as long as Velvet can see them  

  

*Luke - *just getting started .Ahhhhhh the smell of coffee brewing in the morning 

*Matt - *Dec 26th I start Max OT. Was out in the gym last night. didn't wo but i did put up some more insulation. This weekend I might go checkout a better stove . Not real fond of wo's in 40 degree temps . After about 15 min. I am warm except for my nose but i can still see my breath .


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha ha, you boys kill me. It's a long day for me, won't be on much but I thought I'd stop by and give ya a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig


Thanks Velvet !  

  I thought you might like that one since you are so Christmassy.

Won't be the same here today if you're not around  

.  take care


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

You have to get that gym of yours warmer..can't have you out there freezing your butt off in the name of health now can we?  And ya, I like that smilie ;-)


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

G-dawg funkanator said:
			
		

>


That is SO me at work


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You have to get that gym of yours warmer..can't have you out there freezing your butt off in the name of health now can we? And ya, I like that smilie ;-)


Thats my goal .  If it doesn't happen I'll get a gym membership to get me through the winter .


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That is SO me at work



who ya thinking about?  Is there a hottie at work?  Where DO you work?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats my goal .  If it doesn't happen I'll get a gym membership to get me through the winter .



Good plan


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-dawg funkanator*
> _
> 
> ...


 Busted !


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Matt - *Dec 26th I start Max OT. Was out in the gym last night. didn't wo but i did put up some more insulation. This weekend I might go checkout a better stove . Not real fond of wo's in 40 degree temps . After about 15 min. I am warm except for my nose but i can still see my breath .



Thats about how cold it is in my garage. I wear a long sleeve t-shirt, pajama pants and a beanie/skull cap or whatever you want to call them.   Try that. You'll get frickin warm quick!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 16, 2004)

P.S. Where is the basics of the MAX OT workout at. I mean where can I find it??


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> P.S. Where is the basics of the MAX OT workout at. I mean where can I find it??


Matt, 
Here's acouple of links.
http://www.discussbodybuilding.com/Max-Ot_Complete_Routine/m_390/tm.htm

http://www.ast-ss.com/max-ot/login.asp

The second one would be the best if you have time to "join". More details and pics .


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> who ya thinking about? Is there a hottie at work? Where DO you work?


http://www.zfsachs.us/

I'm a junior engineer-in training in the suspension headquaters.  I have plenty to think about at work


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Matt,
> Here's acouple of links.
> http://www.discussbodybuilding.com/Max-Ot_Complete_Routine/m_390/tm.htm
> 
> ...




Cooooooooooool,   I haven't hit that first site yet...I"m on page 3..good stuff, this is the first site I've found folk using and talking about Max OT..and wow, I can't believe how much I sound like them eh Gary?  Can't wait until you start, maybe we can get a group going here!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 24, 2004)

*Merry Christmas !!*

*Last entry in this journal  . So if you want to follow along with my quest you will need to go to http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25813*

*Hope to see ya there !*


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 24, 2004)

Have a good Christmas sir!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey everybody   taking the week off and starting on 4-24-05 will be going back to P/RR/S so I am reviving this journal   so this is where I will be just in case you need me


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey everybody   taking the week off and starting on 4-24-05 will be going back to P/RR/S so I am reviving this journal   so this is where I will be just in case you need me


Damn GW its tuff trying to keep tabs on you LOL...always jumping journal to journal.  Glad to see your back with p/rr/s it seems everyone all at once just up and jumped back into it LOL.  Hope you enjoy it as much this time as you did last!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn GW its tuff trying to keep tabs on you LOL...always jumping journal to journal. Glad to see your back with p/rr/s it seems everyone all at once just up and jumped back into it LOL. Hope you enjoy it as much this time as you did last!


LOL

Hey , I'm not that bad. At least I don't start a new one evrytime, or maybe I should .  

yeah I know , ever since I announced about 7-10 days ago I was going to be switching back it seems like a ton a people have decided to do it too. Guess they all want to be like me    I wish people would have higher goals than that  .

I'm going to do at least on 9 week cycle of version one then maybe I'll give version 2 a whirl. Think the Beast Bros. will let me join them when I do ? LOL

I did have quite a few PR's last time . about the only thing that wil be different this time is my diet will be a 40/40/20 split  . Never done that before so that will be an increase in carbs as opposed to the 50/30/20 split I was doing. Hoping for increased energy/strength from the carbs. Also the total cals will start at about 500 below maintenance. Got to remeember to do shorter cycles of bulking/cutting like Patrick and others do.

Anyway when I start be sure to correct me when i need it


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah, Gary's ready to start!!! Of course the Beast Bro will let you join  What is your split going to look like?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Gary's ready to start!!! Of course the Beast Bro will let you join  What is your split going to look like?


Not sure yet . 

Last time it was :
day 1 - legs
day 2 - chest/biceps
day 3 - abs/calves
day 4 - back /triceps
day 5 - abs /calves
day 6 - delts/forearms 
day 7 - off

No cardio to start with .

thinking about working it to get 2 complete days off. The abs/calves days weren't that time consuming so i always considered them like a day off .

Just seems like I need to do abs/calves twice a week or I might as well not do them at all.

Give me some input O Mighty Rocco !


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2005)

That looks fine to me. I kinda like the split I'm doing-

Delts/Bi's/Abs
Legs/Calves
Off
Chest/Tri's/Abs
Back/Traps/Calves
Off
Off or start again

Takes me about 1hour including the calves in the w/o. I decided to take out direct forearm work for a cycle and just not use straps to see if I can build my forearms that way.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2005)

Gary my Brother, youv'e gone and done it. Youv'e joined the "Dark side" LOL!!! I like your split, but brother, not sure if I could w/o everyday. I was thinking about after my run with the FullBody routines, to maybe hit a bodypart a day, for 5 days a week. What you think about that?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That looks fine to me. I kinda like the split I'm doing-
> 
> Delts/Bi's/Abs
> Legs/Calves
> ...


Thanks Rock. I am sure I am going to whittle it down some to get an extra day off AND will take direct forearm work out of the loop just like you !!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Gary my Brother, youv'e gone and done it. Youv'e joined the "Dark side" LOL!!! I like your split, but brother, not sure if I could w/o everyday. I was thinking about after my run with the FullBody routines, to maybe hit a bodypart a day, for 5 days a week. What you think about that?


 
Angel, 
 More like "returned to the dark side"  LOL .  Your 1 body part a day 5 day a week idea sounds good . I've done that and liked it


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2005)

Was thinking that way I could totally concentrate on that Body Part each day, ya know!!!

Just for you..............


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 18, 2005)

Heya bud looks like a god split...enjoy!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud looks like a god split...enjoy!


Thanks DB ,
but I think I will change it a bit so I get 3 days off  during the week !!!!  I don't think I've ever done that before . LOL Guess I'll have to do some Insane wo's to make it neccessary to have 3 days off. You know insane like Riss, Rocco and Angel ... the three crazy-teers . LOL

anyways here's what I think I'll try:

Quads/hams/calves
chest/bi's/abs
off
lats/traps/low back/abs
delts/tri's/calves
off 
off

Now I have to choose some exercises


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks DB ,
> but I think I will change it a bit so I get 3 days off  during the week !!!!  I don't think I've ever done that before . LOL Guess I'll have to do some Insane wo's to make it neccessary to have 3 days off. You know insane like Riss, Rocco and Angel ... the three crazy-teers . LOL
> 
> anyways here's what I think I'll try:
> ...



Working 4 days a week is fine...I always get full body in 4 days...sometimes 3 if needed.  I would just go an extra day or two b/c I liked going to the gym...it was never a chore for me.

Off to bed...need to get up early


----------



## Alaric (Apr 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks DB ,
> anyways here's what I think I'll try:
> 
> Quads/hams/calves
> ...



Hey, I was thinking of doing a new split sooner or later, please keep me posted on how this works


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2005)

That looks like a good split there Gary  And you crack me up buddy!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Working 4 days a week is fine...I always get full body in 4 days...sometimes 3 if needed. *I would just go an extra day or two b/c I liked going to the gym...it was never a chore for me.*
> 
> Off to bed...need to get up early


workout junkie !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Hey, I was thinking of doing a new split sooner or later, please keep me posted on how this works


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That looks like a good split there Gary  And you crack me up buddy!


Thanks Capt.  Insano !!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> workout junkie !!!


 guilty!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2005)

Too many goddamn journals to follow


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Too many goddamn journals to follow


What !?    I only have 3 and only use one at a time ! LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Gary, I really like that routine. I like how you space the muscles worked out a little too!!! Let us know how that goes.
Insane................me????????????


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2005)

*power week*

Ok P/rr/s people this is what I came up with to start my *power week* with this sunday.

*Quads/hams/calves -*
Squats
leg press
leg extensions
Lying leg curls
SLDL
standing calf raises
seated calf raises

*Chest /Bi's/ abs-*
Bench press
Incline db bench press
weighted dips
BB flex curls
Alt Db curls
Hammer curl
Kneeling cable crunches
incline benchcrunches

*Off*

*Lats /Traps/lower back/abs*
weighted pullups
rows of some kind 
shrugs
rack deads
incline bench crunches
kneeling cable crunches

*Delts /tri's/calves -*
Standing BB press
cheat laterals
upright rows
cg bench press
triceps pressdowns
seated calves
standing calf raises

*OFF*

*OFF*


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

Looks GOOD there Brother!!!
I like your assortment of exercises too


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, I really like that routine. I like how you space the muscles worked out a little too!!! Let us know how that goes.
> Insane................me????????????


Will do Angel  



Now I need to work out my Rep range week


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2005)

*Rep Range*

this is what I came up for *Rep Range .*

*Legs -*
leg extensions
hack squats
1 leg squats
lying leg curl
Db SLDL
single leg curl
standing calf raises
seated calf raises
1 leg calf raises

*chest /bi's /abs -*
Incline Db bench press
BB bench
Db flyes
alt hammer curls
cable preacher curls
drag curls
hanging knee raises
seated cable crunches
side bends

*OFF*

*Back/abs -*


*Cg weighted chins*
*seated face pulls*
*seated good mornings ( stole this from the Capt. ) *
*seated cable crunches*
*hanging knee raises*
*side bends*


*Delts/tri's/calves -

seated 1 arm Db press
cable side laterals
incline Db reverse flyes
weighted dips
reverse grip pressdowns
Db kickbacks
seated calf raises
standing calf raises
1 leg calf raises

OFF

OFF


I'll work on shock tomorrow*


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

That made me tired just readin it!!! I really do like your variety of exercises. Most people stick with the same ones. I had that problem until a while back. Really makes a difference on your progress when you switch it up!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That made me tired just readin it!!! I really do like your variety of exercises. Most people stick with the same ones. I had that problem until a while back. Really makes a difference on your progress when you switch it up!!!


Angel, 
it made me tired writing it. I hope it's not too much .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2005)

*shock week*

hows this look for *shock week  *

*Legs -*
leg extensions / squats
Leg press / leg extensions
Db lunges -drop set
lying leg curl/SLDL
single leg curl - drop set
standing calf raises / seated calf raises
single leg calf raises - drop set

*Chest/bi's/abs -*
cable crossover / Incline bench press
Weighted dips /incline flyes
bench press - drop sets
cable curls / ez bar curls
bb flex curls / incline hammer curls
1 arm cable curls - drop set
incline bench crunches / kneeling cable crunches
hanging knee raises - drop set

*OFF*

*Back / abs -*
Db pullovers / Wg pulldowns
Rev. grip bent rows / stiff arm pulldowns
Seated Cg pulley rows - drop set
incline bench crunches / Hanging knee raises
kneeling cable crunches - drop sets

*Delts/tri's/calves -*
seated side laterals / standing BB press
seated Db press / wg upright rows
cable front raises - drop set
pushdowns / cg bench press
ova head Db extensions / rev grip pressdowns
weighted bench dips - drop set
seated calf raises / standing calf raises
1 leg calf raises - drop set

*OFF

OFF*

Ok , so there ya have it . Anything to make it better . Did i get it close to right ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow, you put a lot of work into this. You make me tired as well Gary LOL!

Power week-
Maybe add in reverse or hammer curl, 1-2 sets on arm day
Replace Bent Lateral raise with Upright row (from what I know rear lateral don't go well with heavy weight/low reps. Hard to "hit" that muscle specifically).

RR-
Maybe to break things up can you do DB SLDL?

Everything looks great though buddy!! Good job


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Wow, you put a lot of work into this. You make me tired as well Gary LOL!
> 
> Power week-
> Maybe add in reverse or hammer curl, 1-2 sets on arm day
> ...


Morning Rocco  

Hey i like those ideas   Thanks


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Holy smokes, and you say I'm intense!!!
That really looks like a SOLID plan of attack!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Holy smokes, and you say I'm intense!!!
> That really looks like a SOLID plan of attack!!!


Thanks ANgel , I hope so. Kind of tired of looking soso all the time. Want to make a definet , obvious change in appearance in the next 9 weeks


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2005)

*Diet*

This is what I came up with for a diet for the first 3-5 weeks. It i sapprox . 500 cals below maintenance. Somewhere in the 3-5 weeks I will make an evaluation of where I am and where I want to go from there  and make any changes needed, This will be a 40/40/20 split (p/c/f).  A change from my 50/30/20 to see what differences if any it makes .

For simplicity's sake the diet will be the same old stuff everyday at the same time . Boring , but easy. 

Meal 1 -
2 egg whites , 1 whole egg
1 c oats w/ 1/2 scoop whey
1 tbspn Nat P.B

Meal 2-
Protein shake 

Meal 3 -
3 oz tuna
1 c brown rice
1 c kidney beans

Meal 4-
Protein shake

Meal 5-
4oz chicken
1 c broccoli
1 c green beans

Meal 6-
1 c cottage cheese
1 tbspn nat P.B.

2517 cals


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks ANgel ,  I hope so. Kind of tired of looking soso all the time. What to make a definet , obvious change in appearance in the next 9 weeks


so so, So So??? Try awesome, I would love to have your build!!! Don't sell yourself short there Brother  
Will be interesting to see the change though


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 20, 2005)

so so, gary?? I don't think so!!  This plan of attack looks awsome!  I will be following closely to see how this all works!  good luck!  BILLIE


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks ANgel , I hope so. *Kind of tired of looking soso all the time.* Want to make a definet , obvious change in appearance in the next 9 weeks


What the hell are you talking about LOL!!! Your nothing close to soso. I'd love to look as good as you do!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks ANgel , I hope so. Kind of tired of looking soso all the time. Want to make a definet , obvious change in appearance in the next 9 weeks


Don't agree woth him Rocco, kick his ass!! There's always room for improvement!!
You can do it Gary!! Into high gear and do some serious body smashin 
 Raaaaa   Kill that diet..... disipline wins every time !!!
  *COME ON GAZ!!!*  ​


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks , everyone of you   You crack me up yet make me feel incredible


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2005)

wow.....Riss kinda scares me a little bit...lol...


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow.....Riss kinda scares me a little bit...lol...


He is kinda scarey !!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2005)

really getting anxious to start but my work schedule is kinda messed up for the next couple of days and I'm anal enough that I *MUST* start on sunday and I *Must* start with power legs  

I even went out to the gym today to do a few dry runs on some of the new exercises I'll be doing so I will know how I want to set up when the time comes.  So there won't be anymore wasted time then neccessary when the actual wo takes place . Am i sick or what ?!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 22, 2005)

Haha, your funny Gary. I was just thinking before I opened this thread how much patience and self control you have to be able to actually take a full week off!! On Sunday your going to be screaming to be released and attack those weights. It'll be better than christmas for a 5 year old


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Haha, your funny Gary. I was just thinking before I opened this thread how much patience and self control you have to be able to actually take a full week off!! On Sunday your going to be screaming to be released and attack those weights. It'll be better than christmas for a 5 year old


 







 Let me at 'em !!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> really getting anxious to start but my work schedule is kinda messed up for the next couple of days and I'm anal enough that I *MUST* start on sunday and I *Must* start with power legs
> 
> I even went out to the gym today to do a few dry runs on some of the new exercises I'll be doing so I will know how I want to set up when the time comes.  So there won't be anymore wasted time then neccessary when the actual wo takes place . Am i sick or what ?!!



You're normal ( a far a gym rat goes )


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You're normal ( a far a gym rat goes )


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

Hello Brother Gary, are ya ready for the weekend? I sure am, going to the Cardinals game tonight, hope it doesn't get rained out. Heres to a great weekend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Brother Gary, are ya ready for the weekend? I sure am, going to the Cardinals game tonight, hope it doesn't get rained out. Heres to a great weekend!!!


Hey Angel ,

I wish the weekend was ova already !!  I have to work Saturday and sunday !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

But i will still start P/RR/S sunday. I don't have to go in until 10 am so I will still have plenty of time to wo before i go to work.  I will start with power chest/bi's/abs though instead of legs.  No way would i do power legs and then have to go to work.

Have fun at the game


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2005)

Heya gw....just stoppin in to say hi.  Looks like your ready for sunday huh...I'll be sure to pop in and see your results.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 22, 2005)

Sounds like you got your plan of attack ready, have fun going back to P/RR/S this sunday.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 22, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya gw....just stoppin in to say hi. Looks like your ready for sunday huh...I'll be sure to pop in and see your results.


Yup , i 'm ready !  Bring on the weights !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 22, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Sounds like you got your plan of attack ready, have fun going back to P/RR/S this sunday.


Thanks !   I'm sure it will be a killer wo !  I can feel the pecs and bi's growing just thinking about it !


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Angel ,
> 
> I wish the weekend was ova already !!  I have to work Saturday and sunday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I hear ya there, no way I could do legs before I went to work   
I look forward to more of your insane w/o's Brother Gary!!!  
Good luck Sunday, and yay...............Cardinals won!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2005)

The Cards won !  that always makes it so much more enjoyable to go to a game !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2005)

well here is what we are starting with:

6 ft
187 lbs
165 lbm ?
Bf% - approx 12 % ( I always double what the calculations say. LOL cos there's no way I'm 6% )
Chest- 42
Bicep - 15 1/4 
forearm - 13 1/4
neck - 16
waist - 32 1/2
thigh - 23 1/2 Girlie legs (no offence meant to the ladies )
calf - 14 3/4 

No laffing !!! You have to start somewhere . LOL
I'm out the door for power chest/bi's/abs


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 24, 2005)

Looks like a good start to me GW....rip it up!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice #'s GW.....A 10 inch drop is great!!  

Good luck with your new routine.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks guys !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2005)

*Power  Chest/Bi's/Abs  4-24-05*

*Bench press -*
3 sets 200 x 6
last 2 reps ea. set pretty hard . last rep last set almost didn't go
try 205 next time. 

*Incline Db bench press -*
3 sets 65 x 6
a little light . try 70 next time 

*Weighted dips -*
45 x 6
65 x 4 
start with 65 next time 

*BB flex curls -*
3 sets 85 x 6
try 90 next time 

*Alt Db curls -*
40 x 6 
45 x6
try 50 next time 

*cable hammer curls - *
45 x 6
60 x 6
try 65 next time

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
3 sets 135 x 6
good weight

*Incline bench crunches -*
25 x 6
45 x 6 
start w/ 45 next time 

*Notes :*
3 min RI's all the way through. Seemed like an eternity compared to what I was doing. LOL
Time was a little over an hour


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Gary, good lookin measurements, and Awesome w/o!!!  
Bet your glad to be back at it huh?!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, good lookin measurements, and Awesome w/o!!!
> Bet your glad to be back at it huh?!!


Thanks Angel,
Felt good to be back in the gym.  I was pacing like a caged animal with the 3 min RI's though!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 24, 2005)

Awsome lifts there man!  Man 3min RI's is a long time compared to 20-30 seconds LOL.  Thats it now...you got what you wished for your chance at the weights now you have 9 weeks to tear em up and make them #'s grow!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome lifts there man! Man 3min RI's is a long time compared to 20-30 seconds LOL. Thats it now...you got what you wished for your chance at the weights now you have 9 weeks to tear em up and make them #'s grow!!


Thanks DB ! 

Look out world !!! MoFo on the loose !!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks DB !
> 
> Look out world !!! MoFo on the loose !!!


    Damn straight man!!

Look out I'm back at the game...things are gonna be changin around here now!!

Be prepared for team mofo to start making some leaps and bounds my friend....be prepared!!!!

No more lettin you guys slack around here now with me nippin at your heals...


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn straight man!!
> 
> Look out I'm back at the game...things are gonna be changin around here now!!
> 
> ...


Yeah Baby !


----------



## Alaric (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice workout session! Some powerful biceps you got going there.  How'd you like the chest/bicep split?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Nice workout session! Some powerful biceps you got going there. How'd you like the chest/bicep split?


Alaric,

Thanks,
I have come to the conclusion that for me the chest /biceps split is the absolute way to go . Have done others like chest /tris but didn't feel like I was giving my tri's all I could cos they were pre exhausted from the chest wo. Same with back and bi's.  But its different for everybody , just have to try them all to see which one you like the best.

Hows your cut going ?  Basically thats what I am doing for the next 3-5 weeks . then I'll decide whether to maintain  or bulk  for a few weeks. Ultimatly I'm anting to loss the BF and reveal the 6 pack. Once i do that who knows what I'll do. Just want to prove to myself i can do it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Gary...*

Hey guys...when I start my P/RR/S in a month or so, can I be part of team MOFO????  There aren't any crazy initiation rituals are there??  lol...
BILLIE


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 24, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hey guys...when I start my P/RR/S in a month or so, can I be part of team MOFO????  There aren't any crazy initiation rituals are there??  lol...
> BILLIE


No but I'm thinkin of some now just for you


----------



## Alaric (Apr 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Alaric,
> 
> Thanks,
> I have come to the conclusion that for me the chest /biceps split is the absolute way to go . Have done others like chest /tris but didn't feel like I was giving my tri's all I could cos they were pre exhausted from the chest wo. Same with back and bi's.  But its different for everybody , just have to try them all to see which one you like the best.
> ...



Good call, I'm still sticking to the original "Chest/shoulders, bi/tri" split suggested by gopro, but I feel like I'm ready to try something new pretty soon.  Guess I'll have to experiment on that.

My cuts going alright, slowly but steadily.  I haven't had a really strict diet just b/c my parents decide to buy my fav junk food the week i start cutting lol.  But I started off my cut around 195.3, and now I'm down to about 194.5-195.0, so its going slowly but steadily.

What bf are you at right now?  Bulking during the summer?  I thought the whole point for summer was to cut up and get ready for the beaches 
 lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 24, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> What bf are you at right now?  Bulking during the summer?  I thought the whole point for summer was to cut up and get ready for the beaches
> lol


Not for me LOL...after this damn shoulder injury I can't...if I do I wont have anything LOL.  I will eat at an excess until I'm close to 195-200 with a normal body fat %.  That will probably take close to a year or two lol.  I wont be beach ready then but in a few years it will pay off!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 24, 2005)

ahh, well its good to see that you're training after your injury.  What happened anyways (was it workout related)?

What your stats right now (height, weight, and bf wise) if ya don't mind me asking?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 24, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> ahh, well its good to see that you're training after your injury.  What happened anyways (was it workout related)?
> 
> What your stats right now (height, weight, and bf wise) if ya don't mind me asking?


Yea it was workout related...I hurt it a year ago due to being an idiot and this was just a freak accident....I thought the problem was gone and pushed to hard.  I was on a very harsh cut with super low cals and my body was just running on empty and couldn't handle all the stress I was giving it.  I pushed myself to hard and now I'm paying for it.

Hmm not sure my stats exactly...Ive lost a few lbs these last few weeks but I think I'm around 180-185ish...I'm 5'6"...bf I have no idea.  Couldn't even guess b/c I have fluctuated so damn much LOL.  One day I'll measure but right now bf isn't a concern.  I just want my strength back and will do what ever it takes to get it back...I dont need to be beach ready for anything so I'm strictly looking for mass and strength these next few years.  My goals are 225  squat, 275 dead, and 205 bench all clean and raw.  Bench I am not pursuing right now b/c of the shoulder....I'm lucky if I can handle 135 but the squats and deads will def be growing fast and I'll be in mid upper 200's by summer time.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hey guys...when I start my P/RR/S in a month or so, can I be part of team MOFO???? There aren't any crazy initiation rituals are there??  lol...
> BILLIE


Morning Billie  

Missed you , where have you been ? 

A couple of ladies have said they wanted to be MoFo's and then didn't follow through. Are you sure you want to ? LOL  No crazy rituals unless you want one ( or two or three  ) Pm me any suggestions you have


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Good call, I'm still sticking to the original "Chest/shoulders, bi/tri" split suggested by gopro, but I feel like I'm ready to try something new pretty soon. Guess I'll have to experiment on that.
> 
> My cuts going alright, slowly but steadily. I haven't had a really strict diet just b/c my parents decide to buy my fav junk food the week i start cutting lol. But I started off my cut around 195.3, and now I'm down to about 194.5-195.0, so its going slowly but steadily.
> 
> ...


Slow is better than too fast.  More likely to be a permanent loss.   My BF I'm guessing at 12 %  (abs are slightly visible, have a few veins becoming visible here and there . When the veins in my lower abs come back I'll be real close to where I want to be )

yeah , if I bulk it would only be for a few weeks, 4 max probably. And that would be more for the SHOCK value so my body doesn't adapt to the cutting diet so easily .

No beaches around here   But I am putting in a pool this summer , not sure how I'll like that . I live on the main drag here in town, on a curve. Hope my glaring white body doesn't cause someone to have an accident !  LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 25, 2005)

Great first time back to Power week Gary  Felt good eh?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great first time back to Power week Gary  Felt good eh?


Morning Rocco  

Thanks !  Yes it did !   I'm just about ready to head out to the gym to kill my legs


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Rocco
> 
> Thanks !  Yes it did !   I'm just about ready to head out to the gym to kill my legs


Have a blast


----------



## Velvet (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

>


OMG !!!! Velvet was here and I missed it !!   I need t oprint this post for a keep sake . LOL 

Where you been gorgeous ? Gonna be around more often ?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

*Power  Legs   4-25-05*

*Powertec Squats -*
360 x 6 
360 x 6
380 x 6
Not 500 but ya got to start somehwere. LOL Try 400 next time . Don't mind doing 3 min RI's on these.
*http://bestbuyfitness.webdirectbrands.com/product_images/pid_436_2004920134712.jpg -*

*Vertical leg press - *
230 x 6
250 x 6
270 x 6
270 was just about right. Start with 280 next time 

*Leg extensions -*
90 x 6
90 x 6
Even at this light of weight my knee didn't really care that much for these. Will keep it light for awhile unless some pain sets in during the next few days . Then I will can this exercise. haven't done them in 4 months .

*Lying leg curls -*
75 x 6
85 x 6
try 90-95 next time . haven't done these in 4 months. Since last time i did P/RR/S

*SLDL - *
215 x 6
215 x 6 
235 x 6
could of gone heavier but grip was getting weak. No straps  start w/235 next time

*Standing calf raises -*
270 x 6
320 x 6
320 x 6
good rom and squeeze. start w/320 next time 

*Seated calf raises -*
180 x 6
200 x 6
start w/200 next time 

*Notes:*
My legs definetly knew they were in a battle today. Still a little wobbly. LOL but if they think it will be easier next time they are wrong !!! Grow you little bastards !!! Pardon my french !! I get carried away sometimes ! LOL

Time was probably 1 hr 15-20 min. Too long to suit me . I am thinking i may have to use at least one of my 3 off days as a calves/abs day to cut some time off my wo's. At least during power week. ill have to see how RR/S go time -wise since the RI's are shorter.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2005)

Those are some awesome numbers there Gary!!! I'm thinkin about goin back to P/RR/S here within the next week to 2 weeks!!! Your making me envious Brother, Incredible w/o!!! Are Powertec squats the ones that fit over your shoulders and you hold on to the sides of the bar?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Those are some awesome numbers there Gary!!! I'm thinkin about goin back to P/RR/S here within the next week to 2 weeks!!! Your making me envious Brother, Incredible w/o!!! Are Powertec squats the ones that fit over your shoulders and you hold on to the sides of the bar?


Thanks Angel,
yup , those are the ones 





I use it for my standing calf raises too.  The guy in the pic is squating with his feet on the angled treadplate but i do mine standing on the floor.  The treadplate makes it more like a hack squat to me and thats how i will do my hacks this time through instead of holding the BB behind me.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> No but I'm thinkin of some now just for you


 What exactly is team MoFo?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What exactly is team MoFo?


Sean,

Well basically it's just a joke .  A couple of others , Burner and Deadbolt, and myself started complimenting each other on our workouts by calling each other a MoFo.  Ended up making a little signature to go along with it.  

Thanks for dropping in and asking . You're more than welcome to come back anytime .


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 25, 2005)

Lol, np. I've been stopping in and out of your journal, but haven't really posted anything yet. I'm about to start my P/RR/S routine for the next 9 weeks tomorrow, I can't wait after taking a week off


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2005)

Okay all you MOFOs!!!!!!!! I am ready and willing to be the first female to "follow through" on the initiation!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2005)

How does that make your back feel? Do you feel like your in a locked range of motion, or does it feel free? Am I making sense???


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 25, 2005)

I've used the same type of squat machine at one of my friends house a couple times before. It's alright I guess, it feels like it works the leg and core decently, but it's pretty much a locked range of motion, I'd prefer to do normal squats if it's possible.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How does that make your back feel? Do you feel like your in a locked range of motion, or does it feel free? Am I making sense???


feels comfortable , natural to me . A lot better than Smith squats.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I've used the same type of squat machine at one of my friends house a couple times before. It's alright I guess, it feels like it works the leg and core decently, but it's pretty much a locked range of motion, I'd prefer to do normal squats if it's possible.


I probably would too but like a dummy I gave my cage to my son-in-law. I had to get rid of something , ran out of room in the garage . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Okay all you MOFOs!!!!!!!! I am ready and willing to be the first female to "follow through" on the initiation!!


WOOHOO !!!!!!!!!  You're as gutsy as you are pretty !!!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice workout session there, just a quick question.  Do you see any advantages to doing your workouts "pyramid" style instead of "reverse pyramid?"


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Okay all you MOFOs!!!!!!!! I am ready and willing to be the first female to "follow through" on the initiation!!


Sorry to say good lookin but babsie was the first female to get in.......but can I still do all the kinky things I've been thinkin of   

We welcome you with open arms!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sorry to say good lookin but babsie was the first female to get in.......but can I still do all the kinky things I've been thinkin of
> 
> We welcome you with open arms!!


What !!!!!! Babs joined ?  Did she put the banner in her sig too? I better check this out ! LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Nice workout session there, just a quick question. Do you see any advantages to doing your workouts "pyramid" style instead of "reverse pyramid?"


Not sure what ya mean by pyramiding .  I mean I know what pryamiding /rev pryamiding is but not sure how you are seeing it in my wo.  If you are refering to the fact that say on vertical leg press I went 230, 250 , 270 the only reason I did that was because it is my first time through and am kind of searching for the right weight to get me into the desired rep range for 3 sets . hope that makes sense .


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What !!!!!! Babs joined ?  Did she put the banner in her sig too? I better check this out ! LOL


Yea I believed she put it in there...right before she fell off the face of the earth heh.  I can understand why she did though.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 25, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Lol, np. I've been stopping in and out of your journal, but haven't really posted anything yet. I'm about to start my P/RR/S routine for the next 9 weeks tomorrow, I can't wait after taking a week off



PRRShit pfft! 

How you doin G-Dub?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> PRRShit pfft!
> 
> How you doin G-Dub?


Hey stranger , 
hows the new job ?  I'm ok other than being one sore MoFo ! LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice squats GW!!   I'm sure you are feelin' it today


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice squats GW!! I'm sure you are feelin' it today


Yes I am !  The soreness from the chest/bi/ab wo set in yesterday and the leg soreness came in early so i am pretty sore all over ! Usually takes a day , day and a half for the soreness to set in but the legs came in early LOL must of been a better wo than  thought.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OMG !!!! Velvet was here and I missed it !!   I need t oprint this post for a keep sake . LOL
> 
> Where you been gorgeous ? Gonna be around more often ?




Hiya Gary Bear, how's everything with you?  I pop in now and again, just not very often lol.  HOw are all those grandbabies of yours?  They must be keeping you busy!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hiya Gary Bear, how's everything with you? I pop in now and again, just not very often lol. HOw are all those grandbabies of yours? They must be keeping you busy!!


There you are again !     

Babies are doing great . Zach is crawling ! Braden is growing like a weed, got to grow into those feet . 

I visit your blog when I miss you ! LOL I visit pretty regular .


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> PRRShit pfft!


What the hell's that about? I hate arrogant people... Sorry I didn't know everything about it when I started, that somehow makes you better than me? If you're going to criticize at least be willing to help instead of giving of some type of machocist attitude.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What the hell's that about? I hate arrogant people... Sorry I didn't know everything about it when I started, that somehow makes you better than me? If you're going to criticize at least be willing to help instead of giving of some type of machocist attitude.


   Thats just Jake, he's just giving me a hard time. he's ok... usually . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

*OFF day !!*

New for me. I have almost always worked out 5-6 days a week ( including cardio only days ) So i'm feeling kinda lost today


----------



## Velvet (Apr 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> There you are again !
> 
> Babies are doing great . Zach is crawling ! Braden is growing like a weed, got to grow into those feet .
> 
> I visit your blog when I miss you ! LOL I visit pretty regular .



lol, I didn't think anyone looked there...that's why i leave the commentary out ha ha, just the workouts..plain and simple.  So Braden has big baby feet eh?  

Just finished a spinning class today..and it was awesome, I SURVIVED!! ha ha.  Did I tell you I'm now a vegetarian (lacto-ovo)   Bet that's a shocker to the system eh? 

Any plans for summer holidays yet?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats just Jake, he's just giving me a hard time. he's ok... usually . LOL


 Oh, well I thought he was making fun of my inexperience, and ignorance regarding PRRS, sorry for the other post then .


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Gary.    Still doing the 5 miles in 20 minutes for cardio?




			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> PRRShit pfft!



Jake,

Did you try GoPro's routine? If so, what didn't you like about it?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello Brother Gary, hows it goin on your "off" day!!! Don't get too used to those


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> lol, I didn't think anyone looked there...that's why i leave the commentary out ha ha, just the workouts..plain and simple. So Braden has big baby feet eh?
> 
> Just finished a spinning class today..and it was awesome, I SURVIVED!! ha ha. Did I tell you I'm now a vegetarian (lacto-ovo)  Bet that's a shocker to the system eh?
> 
> Any plans for summer holidays yet?


Yeah , I keep looking for a place to sign your guest book or something but to no avail. 

Yup his feet are pretty long.! 

Vegetarian !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What in the Hell !!!!  What made you do that ?  Oh well I like vegetables !  And  now I like a vegetarian !!!  

No plans for summer except lots of cruising in the 'vette or porsche or what ever I happen t have then ! LOL  Maybe I should cruise up to Canada and see what a Canadian vegetarian looks like


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Hi Gary.  Still doing the 5 miles in 20 minutes for cardio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cardio ?!  Whats that ? LOL I re-worked my diet and started PRRS so am holding off on cardio until I see whats happening with the new setup.  If I do add some I will go to the cardio squats. If I add a second day down the road I will make it the HIIT or Max OT type. Have some variety.

I asked jake that once and don't remember what his answer was .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Brother Gary, hows it goin on your "off" day!!! Don't get too used to those


Good thing I did have a day off. I am so sore !!  I am almost positive though that I will convert at least one of those days into a calves and abs day.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm sore too Brother, my legs feel like they are about to fal off!!!Brother, your makin me want to go back to P/RR/S so bad, I'm fighting it tooth and nail!!!
Lets just say I did, what do you think about this split?
M-Chest/Bicep
T-Legs
w-off
Th-Back/Traps
F-Delts/Triceps
Not really sure how to split it up on a 4 day week. Also, where should I throw in abs?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm sore too Brother, my legs feel like they are about to fal off!!!Brother, your makin me want to go back to P/RR/S so bad, I'm fighting it tooth and nail!!!
> Lets just say I did, what do you think about this split?
> M-Chest/Bicep
> T-Legs
> ...


You're cracking me up . LOL How much longer are you P-siding ?  How many days you wanting to do abs .?  I like 2 days .  So i would do  Mon and thurs .  if just one day I would do just about anyday but legs  ! 

PRRS >>> PRRS>>>PRRS !!!!!!!!!  there's that little voice in the back of your mind again !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwcaton*
> _What !!!!!! Babs joined ? Did she put the banner in her sig too? I better check this out ! LOL_
> 
> ...


By golly she did !!!  And I missed it !  Well I hope she comes back soon so I can give her the "official" MoFo welcome !!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

Prolly finishing out this week, maybe next, my lower back is getting and STAYING extremly sore. Thinking 3 times a week is too much for my back. Will do abs at least twice a week. What do you think about the split?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Prolly finishing out this week, maybe next, my lower back is getting and STAYING extremly sore. Thinking 3 times a week is too much for my back. Will do abs at least twice a week. What do you think about the split?


the split ? I think it looks incredible !  also look pretty familiar ! LOL 

But seriuosly , i like it  ! Go for it big guy !


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

It's just like yours isn't it?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It's just like yours isn't it?


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey Gary:
Re: PowerTek...
Did you get that for home??? Nice lookin unit!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 26, 2005)

Man a day off....so not like you gw LOL.  You'll start to love those days off if you train right ....they will be a gift from heaven to relieve the doms.

Yea you gotta welcome here properly...just be gentle gw!

Arch split looks good...well thought out   You can do abs any day but one of my fav days to do abs is on back and leg days.  I feel they get hit so hard indirectly with my squats and deads its easy to just nail em hard real fast after those days.  Just my personal preference.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Hey Gary:
> Re: PowerTek...
> Did you get that for home??? Nice lookin unit!!!


Yup, 

I have a decent gym here at the house ( garage )


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Man a day off....so not like you gw LOL. You'll start to love those days off if you train right ....they will be a gift from heaven to relieve the doms.
> 
> Yea you gotta welcome here properly...just be gentle gw!
> 
> Arch split looks good...well thought out  You can do abs any day but one of my fav days to do abs is on back and leg days. I feel they get hit so hard indirectly with my squats and deads its easy to just nail em hard real fast after those days. Just my personal preference.


Hey , almost snuck this one by me. LOL   Yup , i was glad to have the day off today, tomorrow is back day. Looking forward to seeing what I can do with that ! 

Oh don't you worry.. I got an extra special welcome for Billie


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Oh don't you worry.. I got an extra special welcome for Billie


   

Yea I lift tomorrow again as well...we'll see how I do still sore as hell from yesterday.  I am not trying to increase weight at all just match what I did monday...should be able to handle that!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I lift tomorrow again as well...we'll see how I do still sore as hell from yesterday. I am not trying to increase weight at all just match what I did monday...should be able to handle that!


I don't beleive it , you'll increase something! You know you will.. MoFo !!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I don't beleive it , you'll increase something! You know you will.. MoFo !!


I'm sure I could if I really tried but I dont want to really.  I'd rather keep it at a weekly thing...dont want to risk hurting the shoulder again.  I figured if I stick to the same weight 3 times a week it will be easier on the cuff then trying to advance every time...lots of taxation on the body.

Like I got 225*3 on my squats monday...tomorrow I'll just try to up the reps to 5 or 6 maybe but I def wont go heavier.  I want to do that with every lift from now on...give it the same workout 3 times a week and increase the reps.  Then every 2 weeks I'll change the routine to other lifts.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey stranger ,
> hows the new job ?  I'm ok other than being one sore MoFo ! LOL



Good, I really like it.  Working a good 60-70hrs a week at the moment(6 days) but I really dont mind.  Just trying to get my foot in the door   Im a sore mofo too..


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Jake,
> 
> Did you try GoPro's routine? If so, what didn't you like about it?



Hey Capt'n.  Nope, never tried it, and dont care to lol  I think the routine is fine, I mean its already set up, and periodized for those that use it.  Its just not for me.  I just like to give Gary a hard time, and other groupies.  Some get really butt hurt about it hahaha


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm sure I could if I really tried but I dont want to really. I'd rather keep it at a weekly thing...dont want to risk hurting the shoulder again. I figured if I stick to the same weight 3 times a week it will be easier on the cuff then trying to advance every time...lots of taxation on the body.
> 
> Like I got 225*3 on my squats monday...tomorrow I'll just try to up the reps to 5 or 6 maybe but I def wont go heavier. I want to do that with every lift from now on...give it the same workout 3 times a week and increase the reps. Then every 2 weeks I'll change the routine to other lifts.


Gotcha !  Sounds like a good plan


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good, I really like it. Working a good 60-70hrs a week at the moment(6 days) but I really dont mind. Just trying to get my foot in the door  Im a sore mofo too..


Damn!  Hope you get paid by the hr !


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Gary, looking good in here! And Jeni's visiting  Are you w/o today?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, looking good in here! And Jeni's visiting  Are you w/o today?


Hey Rocco !  Thanks  and i just had an INCREDIBLE back wo    We need to tie her up so she can't get away !  LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

Haha!!! That's the spirit and attitude Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

*POWER  Back/abs  4-27-05*

*Weighted pullups -*
25 x 6
35 x 6
45 x 6
Start w/45 next time 

*Seated Cg cable rows -*
160 x 6
180 x 6
195 x 6
Haven't done these in 4 months so was REAL suprised. Start w/ 200 next time

*Shrugs -*
285 x 6
310 x 6
320 x 6 *PR*
Don't know why I started w/285 . LOL
Start w/320 next time .

*rack deads -*
320 x 6* PR*
330 x 6 *PR*
340 x 6 *PR*
I can't believ this one . Must be the carbs ! Start w/340 next time 

*Incline bench crunches -*
3 sets 45 x 6
Burn baby burn !

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
2 sets 135 x 6

*Notes :*
3 min RI's on back exercises 2 min on Abs ( i just couldn't wait any longer . LOL )

*Incredible wo !* If I may say so myself ! Much better ( heavier ) than I expected. Wonder if I'll make it out of bed tomorrow ?! LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> We need to tie her up so she can't get away !  LOL


Among other things 



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Good, I really like it.  Working a good 60-70hrs a week at the moment(6 days) but I really dont mind.  Just trying to get my foot in the door   Im a sore mofo too..


God damn thats alot of hours...I thought me going to school full time and putting in 40+ hours a week at work was crazy...at least I get 2 days off LOL.  Hows it pay though?'
'


*Gary* Wow man thats a killer workout...you can pull alot of weight damn!  Congrats on the PR's!!

Hey what would you deadlift if you did a conventional deadlift all the way to the floor?  I know rack deads you don't come as low.....my gym has the small 45's so my hands are coming damn near 3 inches from the floor when I do my deads.  Theres an insane range of motion with my deads!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

Damn, the PR King is back. Guess I'll step aside  Great job and awesome w/o Gary! Your pull-ups amaze me!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice job    Strong lifts GW!


----------



## MorteSubite (Apr 27, 2005)

Damn GW, that last workout looked amazing! Congratulations on the PRs!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Among other things
> 
> 
> God damn thats alot of hours...I thought me going to school full time and putting in 40+ hours a week at work was crazy...at least I get 2 days off LOL. Hows it pay though?'
> ...


Thanks DB ,

Conventional dead ? 100 lbs maybe . I don't know ... one day before I get too old I might try some again. I just never could get the hang of those for some reason. Please I need to make a platform to stand on for the rack deads. The lowest my pins go is knee high and I'd like to go  a little lower .  Maybe work my way into a full dead  

But I do have Db deads in my workout somewhere along the line and have never done those before so kind of looking forward to that wo.

You have an insane rom because you are an INSANE MoFo !  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn, the PR King is back. Guess I'll step aside  Great job and awesome w/o Gary! Your pull-ups amaze me!


Rocco , Thanks man ! 

I guess I'm a puller !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice job  Strong lifts GW!


thanks YM, 

Got a ways to go catch you though


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Damn GW, that last workout looked amazing! Congratulations on the PRs!


thank You very much !  I enjoyed that one , felt good .


----------



## Alaric (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats on the new PR's, talk about an explosion of strength!!

I see that you train early in the morning (consiering you made your post at 8:50am), do you eat anything preworkout, if so, how many meals?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weighted pullups -*
> 25 x 6
> 35 x 6
> 45 x 6
> ...


Incredible w/o there Brother Gary!!! Congrats on your MANY PR's too!!! Holy Cow, no way I can compete you BEAST!!!     Awesome job


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Congrats on the new PR's, talk about an explosion of strength!!
> 
> I see that you train early in the morning (consiering you made your post at 8:50am), do you eat anything preworkout, if so, how many meals?


Hey Alaric,

thanks man !.  yeah I was in the gym at 6 this morning .  And at the risk of being shot , no I do not eat anything before I wo.   When I started working out a couple of years ago I started with BFL and they recommended training on an empty stomach so I have always done that. Empty except for my coffee that i drink about 30-35 minutes pre work out while i surf the net , trying to wake up ! 

I do eat within 15- 20 min after I wo though. And 6 meals a day.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible w/o there Brother Gary!!! Congrats on your MANY PR's too!!! Holy Cow, no way I can compete you BEAST!!!  Awesome job


LOL, Thanks Angel, appreciate it


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

My Pleasure Brother!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2005)

DAMN gary!! That is an awsome w/o !!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> DAMN gary!! That is an awsome w/o !!


Thank you sweetheart !  And look at your sig !!!!   Our soon to be newest PRRS princess


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks DB ,
> 
> Conventional dead ? 100 lbs maybe . I don't know ... one day before I get too old I might try some again. I just never could get the hang of those for some reason. Please I need to make a platform to stand on for the rack deads. The lowest my pins go is knee high and I'd like to go  a little lower .  Maybe work my way into a full dead
> 
> ...


Nothing tops DB Deads...I love those things!!

Conventional deads are tuff to get the hang of but once you got it you really GOT it and the feeling is totally different!

Rack deads are what...right below the knee or so?  Never did them...maybe after next week I'll try em.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 28, 2005)

Morning DB,

Yup , I think the rack deads should be at least right below the knee .


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning DB,
> 
> Yup , I think the rack deads should be at least right below the knee .


Heya bud...sorry would have gotten here sooner but as soona as I posted that we got banged out for a car fire, then a bedroom fire, then another car fire back to back.  That was some crazy shit LOL so much fun!

Yea I may try those rack deads after next week.  I think I'm gonna do some SLDL's next week to get some extra work on my hammies.  But I can't wait to try the rack deads.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 28, 2005)

*Power  delts/tri's/calves  4-28 -05*

*Standing BB press -*
115 x 6
120 x 6 *PR*
120 x 6
better than I was expecting . might try 125 next time 

*Upright rows-*
105 x 6 
105 x 6
115 x 6
use 115 next time 

*Cheat laterals -*
2 set s 40 x 6
guessed just right on this one  

*C.g. Bench Press -*
125 x 6 too light
150 x 6 still light
170 x 6  just right
use 170 next time 

*Triceps pressdown -*
85 x 6
90 x 6
try 95 next time 

*rev grip pressdown -*
55 x 6 too light

*Seated calf raises -*
3 sets 200 x 6 
good wt. , good reps  

*Standing calf raises -*
2 sets 320 x 6
good wt. , good reps  

*Notes:*
3 min RI's  on upper body work , 2 min RI's on calves
Ok workout.  Looking forward to the second time through to see how much better it will be .  


2 days off from training !!  then its Rep Range  week .


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

Well well well, another workout, another PR!  looks like you're making some good gains!
Nice job on the workout! 

Looks like you're underestimating your tricep's strength


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 28, 2005)

Outstanding w/o there Brother Gary!!! Congrats on the PR also. I bet you'll throw 125 up like theres no tomorrow!!! I like your exercise selection too. RR next week huh? Go get 'em Beast!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 28, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Well well well, another workout, another PR! looks like you're making some good gains!
> Nice job on the workout!
> 
> Looks like you're underestimating your tricep's strength


 
Thanks Alaric,

Last time I did PRRS i made some big gains strength-wise towards the end. The funny thing is I'm almost there again ( evidently ) and just getting started.  This might be a very good prrs cycle


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Angel, 

125 would be nice !


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel,
> 
> 125 would be nice !


   UNDOUBTEDLY you will hit it!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice PR on the standing military press. For some reason on military press, I can use a higher combined weight using dumbbells than I can using a barbell I guess it lets me use a more natural ROM.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2005)

Fuck no.. my job is comission only!  Oh, and Im almost done with two weeks and havent made a dime.  It will turn around soon though, most that start there dont do well the first few weeks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Standing BB press -*
> 115 x 6
> 120 x 6 *PR*
> 120 x 6
> ...


Great work and PB's!!! *Might* up weight next time? You BETTER up the weight, your tearing it up boy!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey Gary, looks like your doing increadible as usual  It'll take you a bit to get back to knowing your w8's for heavy, then when your hittin it right.... lookout...!! Ouch


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice PR on the standing military press. For some reason on military press, I can use a higher combined weight using dumbbells than I can using a barbell I guess it lets me use a more natural ROM.


Thanks ,

That it really strange yet incredible about your Db presses !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fuck no.. my job is comission only! Oh, and Im almost done with two weeks and havent made a dime. It will turn around soon though, most that start there dont do well the first few weeks.


  You are eveidently more patient than I thought !  2 weeks, no commision, I think I'd be out the door looking for something else. I'd make the same money while looking . LOL

Hope it turns around for you REAL quick


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great work and PB's!!! *Might* up weight next time? You BETTER up the weight, your tearing it up boy!!


Morning Rocco  

well you know , I *Might  *
Have a great weekend !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, looks like your doing increadible as usual  It'll take you a bit to get back to knowing your w8's for heavy, then when your hittin it right.... lookout...!! Ouch


Hey ,  it's the Beast Master ! You're right   Thanks .


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2005)

You *better* have a great weekend.... 
How can i be the beast master when you are older and wiser o' great omnipotent one...??? If i look like you at later down the track... i'll be pumped


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You *better* have a great weekend....
> How can i be the beast master when you are older and wiser o' great omnipotent one...??? If i look like you at later down the track... i'll be pumped


Wow !! You taking motivational classes ?! THANKS !

But unless some tragedy occurs betwen now and when ever, I 'm sure you will look a hell of a lot better than me down the track 

Oh and have a great weekend too. I will probably do legs Saturday evening since I have a family reunion Sunday.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 30, 2005)

Brother Gary, I like the Minutemens logo, looks kinda like the Patriots!!! Have fun with the Family reunion, those can be incredibly fun!!! Can't wait to see your numbers on legs today!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Apr 30, 2005)

Great workout GW! I'm heading into rep range week next as well.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, I like the Minutemens logo, looks kinda like the Patriots!!! Have fun with the Family reunion, those can be incredibly fun!!! Can't wait to see your numbers on legs today!!!


Angel ,
that is a pretty neat logo.  Family reunion will be pretty good. lots of little kids to keep us entertained!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Great workout GW! I'm heading into rep range week next as well.


Thanks,
Getting ready to post my first RR wo .  No laffing , remember , I'm old ! LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2005)

*Rep Range  Legs  4-30-05*

*Leg Extensions -*
2 sets 90 x 7
Still going light . left knee still not up to par
controlled reps with a good sqeeze at the top

*Hack Squats -*
3 sets 270 x 10
tried 320 for my first set got 2 reps . LOL Guess the warmup sets/work sets of extensions took a toll.  thats what happens when you do a isolation exercise first , so I'm told . 
stick w/270 until can get 3x12

*Single leg squats -*
3 sets 55 x 13
Haven't done these in over 4 months . Only took one set on one leg to remind me that I HATE these . They are so damn hard to do ( exhausting).
Started w/ right leg on 1st set, left leg on 2nd set then back to rt for 3rd.  Start with left leg first next time.
Stick with 55 until get 3x15. Oh did these on the smith machine . If I tried these with a bb or db I'd fall over every other rep !! LOL

*Lying leg curl -*
2 sets 75 x 9
good wt. good reps 
Started feeling woozie. Don't think it was from the wo.  I think my body wasn't use to working out w/food in my tummy.

*DB SLDL -*
3 sets 65 x 12
Try 70 next time . first set thought 65 was light, 2nd set thought different, 3rd set was just right, maybe . Maybe meaning I had just finished my first rep and the wife walks in and starts talking to me *. Two , *she's still talking . *Three ! *She's still talking . *FOUR ! *She stopped talking.  Five , Six, Seven, eight, nine, ten , ellleeeven , Tweeellllvvvee!!!.  Thank you  !   
Anyway, never done these before. did these on a "stack " of 2 of the high density rubber pads to add to the ROM. WOW !!!  And seemed easier to keep the tension on the hams than with a BB. But I'll still do both.

*Single leg curls - *
25 x 15 
25 x 12
good weight , good reps !
started w/rt leg first on first set , left leg on 2nd set. Start w/left leg on 1st set next time.

*Standing calf raises -*
3 sets 270 x 9
good weight , good reps !

*Seated calf raises -*
140 x 12  too light
160 x 12 better
start at 160 next time

*single leg calf raises -*
90 x 12 
a bit heavy ,didn't get the rep range I wanted but will stick w/90 until I get 15 reps.

*Notes:*
2 min RI's
Didn't take but 20 minutes for me to remember that this is the wo I hate the most. RR is the toughest week for me (especially this wo).   Give me a power leg wo anytime  
Finished this wo about 3 hrs ago and my legs are still weak. Doesn't look that intense on paper but it wiped me out !


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2005)

Dude!  Those calf weights are righteous!  Very impressive!

 I can't stand having someone talk to me when I lift.  I can only imagine what it would be like if my wife showed up at my gym.  Yikes.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Dude! Those calf weights are righteous! Very impressive!
> 
> I can't stand having someone talk to me when I lift. I can only imagine what it would be like if my wife showed up at my gym. Yikes.


Thanks man ! 

Oh that would be something wouldn't it !  I workout at home and it was bad enough. Can't imagine what it would of looked like in a gym .


----------



## MorteSubite (Apr 30, 2005)

Damn, you're pushing a ton of weight around! Nice workout (except for the interruption of course, that's rough). 

I need to add calves into my workout soon but I'm too scared about putting myself out of commission again.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Damn, you're pushing a ton of weight around! Nice workout (except for the interruption of course, that's rough).
> 
> I need to add calves into my workout soon but I'm too scared about putting myself out of commission again.


Thanks !

When you start back up on calves just go light until you feel ready , Don't just jump in feet first. No pun intended , oh alright, it was a pun ! LOL


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 30, 2005)

Crazy weight on the Hacks Squats, that's very nice 
 And I thought if it was to the letter, you did 3 sets on everything?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2005)

Heya gw...awsome w/o.  I agree RR legs is by far the most demaning workout of the 3 weeks.  Always hated it!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2005)

Great w/o! Doesn't your wife know not to bother you in your gym? Time to teach her a lesson  

RR legs is hardest for me as well. But it can also be the most rewarding at the end.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2005)

That was funny about your wife "still" talking.... haha


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Crazy weight on the Hacks Squats, that's very nice
> And I thought if it was to the letter, you did 3 sets on everything?


Thanks Sean,

You're probably right. I'd have to go look again . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya gw...awsome w/o. I agree RR legs is by far the most demaning workout of the 3 weeks. Always hated it!!!


Morning DB ,

cool , i thought it was just me .


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o! Doesn't your wife know not to bother you in your gym? Time to teach her a lesson
> 
> RR legs is hardest for me as well. But it can also be the most rewarding at the end.


Thanks Rocco ,

yeh , I'll teach her a lesson. The next time she is glued to HSN and wants to write down some product numbers I'll start a convo ! LOL

yeah ? Cool !   Well it's official , my left knee did not like doing leg extensions yesterday. I have ice on it as i type. I used the same weight last week on power week and it didn't bother me. Difference is I did the squats first then the extensions. Think I'll try singleleg extensions and I can fine tune the weight for each leg ? or go even lighter ? or do the hacks first ?   Any ideas ?


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That was funny about your wife "still" talking.... haha


Hey early bird 

LOL.

Guess i better go see if you've posted about your games !


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Rocco ,
> 
> yeh , I'll teach her a lesson. The next time she is glued to HSN and wants to write down some product numbers I'll start a convo ! LOL
> 
> yeah ? Cool !   Well it's official , my left knee did not like doing leg extensions yesterday. I have ice on it as i type. I used the same weight last week on power week and it didn't bother me. Difference is I did the squats first then the extensions. Think I'll try singleleg extensions and I can fine tune the weight for each leg ? or go even lighter ? or do the hacks first ?   Any ideas ?


Hmmmm.... That may be a good question for Patrick. Are you getting a good warm-up before starting in when you do ext first and stretching out the quad? I've had the same problem and I don't know what caused it but it went away  Maybe you shouldn't have it first in your w/o, for my RR it's still the last quad exercise I do  Sorry, I'm not much help when it comes to knees LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2005)

Yup, I stretch for quite  awhile before wo, did 2 light sets before the work sets .  Think I'l make the after hacks next time and see what happens .


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2005)

Very Impressive w/o there Brother Gary!!! I hear ya about RR, it is the toughest for me, with S week a close second!!! Maybe try switching up the exercises for your knee, hope its okay!!!
I also hear ya on the talking during a set, sometimes my Dad likes to break out in song during my set, and I could just STOMP him!!! LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yup, I stretch for quite  awhile before wo, did 2 light sets before the work sets .  Think I'l make the after hacks next time and see what happens .


It also may be how your positioning yourself on your machine. Sometimes I just "jump" on and do it and it'll hurt. I have to make sure my posture is good and supported and my knee is not hanging to far out or not far enough. Make sense? Even though you have it set at a specific setting you can still vary how the stress is affecting your knee  But I think doing the hacks first is a good idea


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yup, I stretch for quite  awhile before wo, did 2 light sets before the work sets .  Think I'l make the after hacks next time and see what happens .


You should try not to stretch before you workout....it atually decreases the weight you can move around.  Theres a difference between warming up and stretching though.  You should try warming up a little more....have you ever done some light cardio to get the blood and endorphins flowing?  I sometimes get a tingle in my knee...the ligiments from when I tore my mcl when I don't warm up right.  When I do legs I ussually jog or use the elliptical for a bit then do some light extentions then some light sets of my first exercise all before I attempt my working sets.

I would def ask pat though he knows his shit when it comes to things like this.


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You should try not to stretch before you workout....it atually decreases the weight you can move around. Theres a difference between warming up and stretching though. You should try warming up a little more....have you ever done some light cardio to get the blood and endorphins flowing? I sometimes get a tingle in my knee...the ligiments from when I tore my mcl when I don't warm up right. When I do legs I ussually jog or use the elliptical for a bit then do some light extentions then some light sets of my first exercise all before I attempt my working sets.
> 
> I would def ask pat though he knows his shit when it comes to things like this.


I shouldn't stretch before wo?  HMMmmmm . LOL  Warming up more I could do. I'll try some bike for what, 5 mins next time then warm up sets  and see if it makes a diff.  Thanks DB


----------



## Seanp156 (May 1, 2005)

I don't strech before my workouts either, I'll warmup with either 5 mins on the bike, or a couple laps of jogging. Then I'll warmup with 2-4 sets per exercise depending on what it is. Sometimes I'll strech in between sets if I feel like it though, if I feel too tense, or tight after the first working set.

 After my whole workout's done, I'll strech at the end.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> After my whole workout's done, I'll strech at the end.


Thats your best bet if your going to stretch at all.  Do it afterwards.

You should never stretch before a workout and you should NEVER stretch a cold muscle.  Just some food for thought.

Yea gw...try and ride the bike or do something to get the heart up and kicking and get some blood flowing in your body.  Then do a few solid warm up sets.  Then try your working sets.  See if that helps some...always does for me.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You *better* have a great weekend....
> How can i be the beast master when you are older and wiser o' great omnipotent one...??? If i look like you at later down the track... i'll be pumped


okay...I need to get my eyes checked...because for a split second, I thougt that this said "impotent" 

on a more serious note, your w/o look intense gary!! Just reading that leg w/o made me cringe, great job!!

Does your wife workout at all?  What does she do for a living?  not trying to be nosy, I just don't think I ever asked before.  Interuptions are the reason I am glad that I don't have a w/o partner, I HATE interuptions, and I CANNOT carry a conversation while trying to lift...it drives me crazy!!

I will see you again tomorrow night!

BILLIE  AKA the soon to be p/rr/s princess


----------



## Seanp156 (May 1, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I am glad that I don't have a w/o partner, I HATE interuptions, and I CANNOT carry a conversation while trying to lift...it drives me crazy!!


 Yeah, I agree. I've gone to my friend's house about 3 or 4 times to workout on the weekends and I'm always hesitant. I neven get as good of a workout as I would've alone. We just distract each other too much, and it's not good because we both get sidetracked really easily. After getting used to going it alone, I never really regret not having a spotter, and I've learned I don't need one as long as I don't let my ego take over and try too much weight(and I'm not maxing of course). 

 Anyway, off to bed I go, gotta get up in 6 hours .


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

I like having a partner to work with, assuming they are there to push themselves as hard as I am pushing and want to be pushed.  I w/o alone (well, there are others around, but you know what I mean,) and there are days when I really want someone pushing me for more.  Plus the spotter help is nice.


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I agree. I've gone to my friend's house about 3 or 4 times to workout on the weekends and I'm always hesitant. I neven get as good of a workout as I would've alone. We just distract each other too much, and it's not good because we both get sidetracked really easily. After getting used to going it alone, I never really regret not having a spotter, and I've learned I don't need one as long as I don't let my ego take over and try too much weight(and I'm not maxing of course).
> 
> Anyway, off to bed I go, gotta get up in 6 hours .


  Thanks for the input


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats your best bet if your going to stretch at all. Do it afterwards.
> 
> You should never stretch before a workout and you should NEVER stretch a cold muscle. Just some food for thought.
> 
> Yea gw...try and ride the bike or do something to get the heart up and kicking and get some blood flowing in your body. Then do a few solid warm up sets. Then try your working sets. See if that helps some...always does for me.


Thanks DB  

I guess an old dog can learn new tricks !  You just have to be more patient with him. LOL


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay...I need to get my eyes checked...because for a split second, I thougt that this said "impotent"
> 
> on a more serious note, your w/o look intense gary!! Just reading that leg w/o made me cringe, great job!!
> 
> ...


AHHHH there's my MoFo lady ( aka prrs princess)

Billie, never... I mean never say impotent to an old man !    He might just offer to prove you wrong  

No my wife doesn't wo , other than riding the bike. Way to many health issues ( the doc told her one time she had the body of a MUCH older woman ) but she still looks good ! ANd can eat anything she wants , its not fair . so she is my little homebody . Takes care of me , the dog, the house and the grand babies .

Damn , no training partner!  There goes one of my fantasies  

Looking forward to your next wo post


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I like having a partner to work with, assuming they are there to push themselves as hard as I am pushing and want to be pushed. I w/o alone (well, there are others around, but you know what I mean,) and there are days when I really want someone pushing me for more. Plus the spotter help is nice.


Sometimes I wish I had a training partner , sometimes I wish I trained at a gym.  Then I read some of the post on IM and say "no thanks "  But I do see the possible advantages to both


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Alright, I agree and disagree here  Yes, no ALL OUT STRETCHING, I assume most people know that by now. However if Gary is having pain in his knee from Ext and they are the first exercise he is doing, I'm guessing his tendons running across the AC are a bit tight and not ready for that motion yet. Therefore a quick warm-up, do your first warm-up set and when you get off, just do the standing quad stretch, pulling your heel up to your arse for 10 sec on both legs. Do another warm-up set and do the stretch again. I think that may help.


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

Morning Rocco,

yup thats the stretching movemnet I do , I just do it several times on each leg before doing the warm up weights.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Alright, I agree and disagree here  Yes, no ALL OUT STRETCHING, I assume most people know that by now. However if Gary is having pain in his knee from Ext and they are the first exercise he is doing, I'm guessing his tendons running across the AC are a bit tight and not ready for that motion yet. Therefore a quick warm-up, do your first warm-up set and when you get off, just do the standing quad stretch, pulling your heel up to your arse for 10 sec on both legs. Do another warm-up set and do the stretch again. I think that may help.


The ACL/MCL are ligiments not tendons....you stretching them does absolutely no good.  They will naturally stretch and retrack; its just their nature of function.  If he is having tendon problems that would mean it is the tendon from the quad coming down over the patella where it inserts onto the tibia (shin bone).  In that case some warming up is required but I would do zero serious stretching.  Maybe soem mild stretching but never an entire series.  A warm muscle is good a loose muscle is bad.


----------



## Rissole (May 2, 2005)

I never stretch before i train  Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I never stretch before i train  Just my 2 cents...


But your not having pain associated with an exercise  

Dead, your right my bad. That's why I don't like talking about the knee area because I get everything confused. I think we are saying the same thing though about stretching. I still hold he needs to do that specific stretch AFTER a cardio warm-up and AFTER a warm-up set and then only for ROM.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> But your not having pain associated with an exercise
> 
> Dead, your right my bad. That's why I don't like talking about the knee area because I get everything confused. I think we are saying the same thing though about stretching. I still hold he needs to do that specific stretch AFTER a cardio warm-up and AFTER a warm-up set and then only for ROM.



Don't worry bud i use to get confused as well...but thats what I go to school for so I kind of have to know this stuff LOL.

Yes when theres pain I can agree wtih you...even though many are against it I find it helpfull for me as well when my knee is bothering me.  After some cardio warm up and after warm up sets but never cold.


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I never stretch before i train  Just my 2 cents...


Is that Aussie currency or US ? LOL


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

DB  and Rocco,

Thanks Guys !


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

*Rep Range  Chest / Bi's/ Abs  5-2-05*

*Incline db bench press*
55 x 9 too light 
65 x 9
65 x 9 
try 70 next time

*BB bench -*
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 7 

*Db flyes -*
2 sets 40 x 15
haven't done these in along time 
good wt , good reps 

*Alt Hammer curls -*
2 sets 50 x 9
good wt. , good reps

*Cable preacher curl -*
55 x 10
55 x 9
good wt , good reps . Stay w/55 until get 12 reps.

*drag curls -*
40 x 15
45 x 15
Start w/45 next time. damn these burn  

*Hanging knee raises -*
3 sets 50 x 9
Try 55 next time 

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
2 sets 115 x 12
Burners!

*Side bends -*
40 lb Db's x 15 reps 

*Notes :*
2 min RI's on everything except abs .
1 min RI's on abs


----------



## Seanp156 (May 2, 2005)

Nice W/O


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2005)

How do you like this routine compared to what you were doing before?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Incline db bench press*
> 55 x 9 too light
> 65 x 9
> 65 x 9
> ...


Great w/o Gary!! I like that you failed at 7 on the Flat bench, show's your working it  So you really like Drag Curls eh? Do you think they are more effective with higher or lower reps?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Don't worry bud i use to get confused as well...but thats what I go to school for so I kind of have to know this stuff LOL.
> 
> Yes when theres pain I can agree wtih you...even though many are against it I find it helpfull for me as well when my knee is bothering me.  After some cardio warm up and after warm up sets but never cold.


I think it's amazing how we manage to argue different points and opinions and yet don't flame or insult each other


----------



## MorteSubite (May 2, 2005)

Very nice workout! Did almost the same routine as you did today.


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> How do you like this routine compared to what you were doing before?


I like the variety real well. Not just the variety of exercises , but the variety in rep ranges, RI's , Super sets , drop sets and if you are in tune enough to your body ( which unfortunately I 'm not ) you can vary  the power, rep range and shock weeks  to do things like p/p/rr/s, or p/rr/p/rr/s  crazy stuff like that.
Should keep me from getting bored  !!!

The max ot was good for awhile but It was like doing power week every week and just takes its toll, especially on a cut. What I was doing just before starting back to PRRS was basically the BFL wo I started out with almost 2.5 years ago !  Helped me drop 24 lbs in 12 weeks but just not what I need at this stage of the game  I don't think.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2005)

hi gary!!  Any time your in Tennessee you can be my training partner!! I think we understand each other better than most...what I mean is...we wouldn't be standing around trading gossip while trying to lift 

awsome w/o by the way, looks like your really pushing!!  I am on my way to post my w/o now...

the p/rr/s princess


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Gary!! I like that you failed at 7 on the Flat bench, show's your working it  So you really like Drag Curls eh? Do you think they are more effective with higher or lower reps?


thanks Rocco,

The drag curls for me I think are better suited for anything from 8-15 reps.  Just my .02 though and I have no real knowledge about the science behind any of the things I do. I just do it because it seems to work the muscle and zi like the way it feels.  hell thats how my whole wo is set up


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I think it's amazing how we manage to argue different points and opinions and yet don't flame or insult each other


 if only everybody on the board could do that !


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Very nice workout! Did almost the same routine as you did today.


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi gary!! Any time your in Tennessee you can be my training partner!! I think we understand each other better than most...what I mean is...we wouldn't be standing around trading gossip while trying to lift
> 
> awsome w/o by the way, looks like your really pushing!! I am on my way to post my w/o now...
> 
> the p/rr/s princess


LOL

I knew what you were saying , I was just giving you a hard time Princess


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Incline db bench press*
> 55 x 9 too light
> 65 x 9
> 65 x 9
> ...


Incredible w/o there Brother Gary!!! Definatly an Inspiration


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> if only everybody on the board could do that !


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible w/o there Brother Gary!!! Definatly an Inspiration


Thanks Angel.
Hey isn't today prrs day for you ?  Guess I better check it out .


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I think it's amazing how we manage to argue different points and opinions and yet don't flame or insult each other


When you mix two people full of respect, intillect, and a passion for what they are doing there is no need for flamming.  People who flame boards ussually don't have that desire to follow through and do it day in day out.  I guess we are jsut a rare breed bud!  You know I always got your back heh.

Damn GW awsome w/o!!  I can see some PR's coming oh so soon.


----------



## PreMier (May 2, 2005)

Stretching is best after the workout as it promotes hypertrophy.  If your having pain, do a better warmup, or drop the extensions all together..  They place a lot of shearing stress on the knee.  I dont do them at all.

Nice workout g-dub!


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

Thanks DB !


Jake , thanks . i love it when I learn something


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

Like that workout buddy, still gots to try me those drag curls....


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Like that workout buddy, still gots to try me those drag curls....


Thanks Mr. Riss !

Ty them you'll love/hate them ! LOL

Cool sig


----------



## Seanp156 (May 3, 2005)

Call me ignorant, but what are drag curls?


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Call me ignorant, but what are drag curls?


Sean,
http://jsfitness.com/biceps.html  for the articles .






Basically your arms stay back and you drag the BB up your torso


----------



## b_reed23 (May 3, 2005)

Hey riss...I like your sig!


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

*Off day 5-3-05*

No wo today  

Tomorrow is back/tri's/abs


----------



## Pylon (May 3, 2005)

I remeber reading baout drag curls once before, but never tried them.  Do they hit the bi from a diff angle, or are they for a different purpose, generally speaking?


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I remeber reading baout drag curls once before, but never tried them. Do they hit the bi from a diff angle, or are they for a different purpose, generally speaking?


They are for the biceps . a different angle of attack.


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> When you mix two people full of respect, intillect, and a passion for what they are doing there is no need for flamming.  People who flame boards ussually don't have that desire to follow through and do it day in day out.  I guess we are jsut a rare breed bud!  You know I always got your back heh.
> 
> Damn GW awsome w/o!!  I can see some PR's coming oh so soon.


Brother Bolt, couldn't have said it better myself, Outstanding!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

Brother Gary, hows it goin today? I'm thinking about trying those drag curls!!! They look like they would fry your Bi's and Forearms too!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, hows it goin today? I'm thinking about trying those drag curls!!! They look like they would fry your Bi's and Forearms too!!!


Yes they do !  today is going pretty good. Who would ever of thought it would be so hard to rest ! LOL


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

Rest?..........REST!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sean,
> http://jsfitness.com/biceps.html  for the articles .
> 
> 
> Basically your arms stay back and you drag the BB up your torso


 Ah, I see. So basically you keep your shoulders back and keep your arms really tight. Never seen those done before.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 3, 2005)

hey gary..if I did drag curls, would I have to drag them over my boobs too??   j/k....BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey gary..if I did drag curls, would I have to drag them over my boobs too??  j/k....BILLIE


Billie !!!  

You know these kind of questions are for PM's only


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey gary..if I did drag curls, would I have to drag them over my boobs too??   j/k....BILLIE


It would be tuff with garys head laying on em all the damn time!      Just joshin with ya bud


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> It would be tuff with garys head laying on em all the damn time!   Just joshin with ya bud


   

See Billie !  I told ya , now everybody knows !


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2005)

*Rep range  Back/abs 5-4-05*

*Cg weighted chins-*
40 x 9
40 x 8
40 x 7
Been awhile 

*Seated face pulls-*
3 sets 70 x 12
try 75 next time
Good ROM
Good sqeeuze

*Seated good mornings -*
55 x 15
65 x 15
Never done these before . Try 75 next time
Even at these light weights I felt the muscles working

*Seated cable crunches -*
100 x 9
115 x 9
115 x 9

*Hanging knee raises -*
2 sets 50 x 12
try 55 next time 

*Side bends -*
2 sets 50 x 15

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on everything except abs 
1 min RI's on abs


----------



## LW83 (May 4, 2005)

You liked the seated GM's?  I can't seem to get enough ROM on those


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

I've never seen anyone do GMs seated...Sounds interesting, but why are they better than standing?  Or are they just different?  (Feels like I've asked this before...)


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> See Billie !  I told ya , now everybody knows !


Cats out of the bag gramps...wait till I see grams I'm gonna tell her.  Thats why she stops in while your working out...to make sure your actually there LOL.  AAnd that week you took off a while ago to supposedly put up a new fence...now we know what you were actually doing!!!  

Awsome lookin w/o there bud!!!  Your gettin right back into the swing of things I can see.  Give me a little more time and I'll be right back at it with the prrs crew!!



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> I've never seen anyone do GMs seated...Sounds interesting, but why are they better than standing?  Or are they just different?  (Feels like I've asked this before...)


Safer I've heard some say...but overall just a different movement.  It singles out the back and gets rid of the hams and gluteals coming into play as being synergistic muscles.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cg weighted chins-*
> 40 x 9
> 40 x 8
> 40 x 7
> ...


Great w/o Gary. What do you do with your legs for sitting GM? Keep'em in front of you or spread'em?


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> You liked the seated GM's? I can't seem to get enough ROM on those


Luke , Pylon 

yup , I liked them . At least today might change my mind later . I don't know how much ROM you consider enough but I felt I got plenty. Even at the light weights I was using I could feel the muscles working that were supposed to  

Don't know that they are better but I never got the hang of the standing version. Capt.Deadlift is who I stole them from. He might have a better answer. OOPS !  DB has an answer


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Cats out of the bag gramps...wait till I see grams I'm gonna tell her. Thats why she stops in while your working out...to make sure your actually there LOL. AAnd that week you took off a while ago to supposedly put up a new fence...now we know what you were actually doing!!!
> 
> Awsome lookin w/o there bud!!! Your gettin right back into the swing of things I can see. Give me a little more time and I'll be right back at it with the prrs crew!!
> 
> ...


 

Well , lets just wait and see what Billie has to say before we go saying the cat is out of the bag  

Thanks DB , I feel like i'm doing good on the wo's but won't know how I'm doing on the diet/cut until after shock week when I do the weigh /measure thing.

Thanks for the info on the seated GM's


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Gary. What do you do with your legs for sitting GM? Keep'em in front of you or spread'em?


Thanks Roco,

I was kind of straddling the end of the bench, so legs were open. Can go lower that way.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2005)

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> BILLIE


What she said !


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well , lets just wait and see what Billie has to say before we go saying the cat is out of the bag
> 
> Thanks DB , I feel like i'm doing good on the wo's but won't know how I'm doing on the diet/cut until after shock week when I do the weigh /measure thing.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the seated GM's


It doesn't matter what the scale or measurments say you look truelly AWSOME!!    Your workouts have been kickin ass as well!!

And she said it not in words but in pictures...gotta love the girl for that


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2005)

Another Good lookin w/o there Brother Gary!!! How do you like the Face pulls?


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2005)

*DB-*

Thanks bud  

*Angel -*

Thanks ! I like them , use to do them last time i did PRRS,But I knew them as low row to the neck until Patrick's newsletter article .


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2005)

From what I can recall, I think P said that seated GM's werent a good idea.. something to do with spinal flexion maybe?  Maybe PM him, and ask.. as im not sure.


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

*rep range  Delts/tri's/calves 5-5-05*

*Standing alt Db press - *
50 x 9
50 x 9
50 x 8
Somebody new joined the party this morning.
First time seeing a vein in the right delt in almost a year ! 

*Cable side laterals-*
3 sets 20 x 12 
last 2 reps each set were almost impossible.

*Incline Db rev flyes- *
2 sets 25 x 15
try 30 next time.
First time ever doing these.
Incline was very slight 15 -30 degrees. Should it be more ?

*Weighted dips -*
3 sets 45 x 9 
Barely made the last rep on last set 
go to 50 next time 

*Rev grip pressdowns -*
2 sets 55 x 12
A little light but right elbow was feeling weak ?

*Kickbacks -*
2 sets 25 x 15
a little light here too. try 30 next time .
Good ROM /squeeze

*Seated calf raise -*
3 sets 180 x 9
need to increase wt. try 200 next time . 

*Standing calf raises -*
250 x 12 
270 x 12 
270 was just right  

*Single leg calf raise-*
90 x 13 
90 x 12
I'll get 2 sets of 15 one day !!

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on Upper body stuff
1 min RI's on calves


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 5, 2005)

Great lookin w/o there Gdub!! What are those db reverse flyes?


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

Thanks !  Felt good ! 






except I didn't use as much incline. Wondering if I should of ? What difference does the amount of angle make ?


----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

I think the angle will change the amount of rear delts your using.  The lower the incline, the more rear delts.  

Somebody please correct me if i'm wrong.

Hi GARY!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 5, 2005)

OHHHHH.... Those, okay... Yeah, I agree with what LW83 says...


----------



## Rocco32 (May 5, 2005)

Great w/o Gary and congrats on your new friend  I get excited over just seeing a bit of blue anywhere LOL. One day I was working Delts and saw this BIG vein popping out of my left front delt area. I was so excited and feeling pumped. So I tried to touch it and feel how spongy it is but I couldn't feel anything. Turned out to be a smudge of dirt from the DB, LOL  Oh well. 

Not sure on the incline but what Luke said seems to make sense


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2005)

congrats on your new blue friend gary, at least it was ABOVE the belt!

great workout...awsome wt on the standing calf raises!!!

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I think the angle will change the amount of rear delts your using. The lower the incline, the more rear delts.
> 
> Somebody please correct me if i'm wrong.
> 
> Hi GARY!


Hey Luke  

Good , I was wanting to hit the rear delts


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> OHHHHH.... Those, okay... Yeah, I agree with what LW83 says...


He's fairly smart for a such a young one . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Gary and congrats on your new friend  I get excited over just seeing a bit of blue anywhere LOL. One day I was working Delts and saw this BIG vein popping out of my left front delt area. I was so excited and feeling pumped. So I tried to touch it and feel how spongy it is but I couldn't feel anything. Turned out to be a smudge of dirt from the DB, LOL  Oh well.
> 
> Not sure on the incline but what Luke said seems to make sense


Thanks Rocco !  Killer story !!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> congrats on your new blue friend gary, at least it was ABOVE the belt!
> 
> great workout...awsome wt on the standing calf raises!!!
> 
> BILLIE


OOOKKKAYYY !!!  

Well when the veins in my lower abs come back I'll PM you


----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> He's fairly smart for a such a young one . LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (May 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What difference does the amount of angle make ?


The lower the angle the more you will hit rear delts I believe b/c the higher the angle the more the medial delts, traps, and rhomboids come into play.


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)

Brother Gary, awesome w/o my friend!!! I usually just sit down and pick up the DB's and bend forward till I'm laying in my lap so to speak, and then begin the reps. Just my 2 cents!!! But I will be shaking it up and using different levels. Maybe a different degree each set??!! Hmmmmmmm............


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Seated good mornings -*
> 55 x 15
> 65 x 15
> Never done these before . Try 75 next time
> Even at these light weights I felt the muscles working


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> The lower the angle the more you will hit rear delts I believe b/c the higher the angle the more the medial delts, traps, and rhomboids come into play.


Thanks DB


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, awesome w/o my friend!!! I usually just sit down and pick up the DB's and bend forward till I'm laying in my lap so to speak, and then begin the reps. Just my 2 cents!!! But I will be shaking it up and using different levels. Maybe a different degree each set??!! Hmmmmmmm............


Angel,
Thats the way I use to do them , just trying something different. 
You're a wild man !


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

>


Thanks Capt


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2005)

Missed alot in here haven't i...??
I think there's alot more to worry about than just how bent over you are doin those rear delt raises, yes the lower the better but take into consideration arm angle and w8 used, i just see them done so badly all the time. I like using cable for those as it makes it harder for me to cheat


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Missed alot in here haven't i...??
> I think there's alot more to worry about than just how bent over you are doin those rear delt raises, yes the lower the better but take into consideration arm angle and w8 used, i just see them done so badly all the time. I like using cable for those as it makes it harder for me to cheat


Ok, more details. what about arm angle ?


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Angel, You're a wild man !


Me?


----------



## Alaric (May 5, 2005)

Hioh, just making a quick stop by.  Congrats on the new vain, isn't she pretty? lol
Getting ripped aren't ya??


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Me?


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Hioh, just making a quick stop by. Congrats on the new vain, isn't she pretty? lol
> Getting ripped aren't ya??


I'm trying


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 5, 2005)

Again, congrats on that vein! That is one of the most AWESOME feelings! Yeah, anyhow, I would say back parallel to the ground, and do them raises...


----------



## LiftinBear (May 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Standing alt Db press - *
> 50 x 9
> 50 x 9
> 50 x 8
> ...


Good man!
Congrats....getting pretty cut huh!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OOOKKKAYYY !!!
> 
> Well when the veins in my lower abs come back I'll PM you


   I'll be expecting a picture with that PM...lmao...


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Again, congrats on that vein! That is one of the most AWESOME feelings! Yeah, anyhow, I would say back parallel to the ground, and do them raises...


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Good man!
> Congrats....getting pretty cut huh!


Hey Bear ,
Thanks !   How's it going up there ?


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'll be expecting a picture with that PM...lmao...


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2005)

2 off days . Sunday is first shock wo. Oh boy! 

Big weekend.  Zach is spending the weekend, Magic dragon car show and mothers day.  Weather is supposed to be sunny and 70's  Both grandbabies will be here on mothers day. Hopefully we will be smart enough to take pics this time. 

Have a great weekend everybody!  

Happy Mother's day to all you mom's!

And to all you Mutha's .. well thats a different story


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Have a great weekend everybody!



Same to you, Gary.  Sounds like you've got a full weekend ahead.






			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> And to all you Mutha's .. well thats a different story



Yeah, same to you again!


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2005)

Grandkids?  Holy cow.  Woulda never guessed.  You look pretty impressive for a  grandpa.


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Same to you, Gary. Sounds like you've got a full weekend ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, street rods have been driving by the house all day headed for the show.  80 degrees and sunny tomorrow  It would be a great day for the vette but no place for Zach  

Should close to 500-600 cars. It's almost like waiting for xmas to come ! LOL 

Have a great one


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Grandkids? Holy cow. Woulda never guessed. You look pretty impressive for a grandpa.


Thanks ! Appreciate that    Have a great weekend


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2005)

Hey pops! How's things? Me? Friggin busy as usual...I am gonna work on that mission you suggested tonight....if the target is there...


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey pops! How's things? Me? Friggin busy as usual...I am gonna work on that mission you suggested tonight....if the target is there...


  Go for it   Have a great weekend


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2005)

over me...I'm going in...

you too, my friend!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 7, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'll be expecting a picture with that PM...lmao...


Thats not gonna be a vein...it may be small and hard to see but its not a vein downt here...sorry to break it to ya!


----------



## gwcaton (May 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats not gonna be a vein...it may be small and hard to see but its not a vein downt here...sorry to break it to ya!


I'm laughing too hard to come back on this .


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats not gonna be a vein...it may be small and hard to see but its not a vein downt here...sorry to break it to ya!


 Man, that's harsh!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Grandkids? Holy cow. Woulda never guessed. You look pretty impressive for a grandpa.


Looks freakin awesome for a grandpa!


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)

Brother Gary, how goes it?


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2005)

Hey Gary!! I had a couple of vein's pop out from my last comp and they never went away 
My friend's that sit on my shoulder


----------



## b_reed23 (May 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats not gonna be a vein...it may be small and hard to see but its not a vein downt here...sorry to break it to ya!


are they going to be blue too???????


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are they going to be blue too???????


  

Sorry gary I saw the whole...I got the ball...and ran with it.  TOUCHDOWN!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Man, that's harsh!


yeah , I see DB is on a roll .


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Looks freakin awesome for a grandpa!


Thanks !  I'm trying


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, how goes it?


Hey Angel,

Going good. Did shock legs earlier and then crawled into the house to relax for awhile before starting the rest of the day .

Got that porch done yet ? LOL


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Gary!! I had a couple of vein's pop out from my last comp and they never went away
> My friend's that sit on my shoulder


Hey Riss ,,, Get bent !!!    

Nice pic !   Even pumped up mine don't look that good. But , you got to start somewhere.


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are they going to be blue too???????


 Et Tu Billie ?!


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sorry gary I saw the whole...I got the ball...and ran with it. TOUCHDOWN!!


Ouch !!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 8, 2005)

Yeah man, you got took... Im sorry to say it...


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

*Shock - legs  5-8-05*

*Leg Extensions.... Powertec squats - ss*
90 x 8 .....................320 x 10
90 x 10 ...................320 x 10
90 x 10 ...................320 x 10
wt. for extensions was good
need to increase wt. on Squats
But in general DAMN that hurt  

*Vertical leg press .... Leg extensions - ss*
2 sets  215 x 10 ......... 90 x 10
Need to increase wt. on leg press next time
leg extensions just keep getting harder to finish ! A little rest /pause on the last couple .

*Leg extensions - DS*
90 x 10
75 x 8
50 x 8
25 x 8
a little much maybe but I had to take the weights off anyway so I figured while i was sitting there ... why not . Quads were screaming for sure .

*Lying leg curl ... SLDL - ss*
75 x 10 ............. 215 x 6  
75 x 10 ............. 215 x 8 barely
75 x 10 ............. 215 x 5 
Guess I better ligten up on SLDL's 
leg curls were good. 
Felt a twinge in my Rt tri ( the inner part close to elbow ) during last set so stopped. This is same area that has been bothering me during triceps exercises . And now that I think back it started shortly after power week on rack deads. Could I have pulled something then ? It was the heaviest I've ever done .

*Single leg curls - DS*
40 x 10
25 x 6
Thats all I needed to drop.  My hams were done ! 

*Standing calf raises ... Seated calf raises - SS*
3sets 270 x 10 ............. 180 x 10
GOOD ROM and Squeeze 

*Single leg cal raises - DS*
90 x 10
70 x 8
60 x 8
50 x 8
 

*Notes:*
RI's - 30-45 secs between sets maybe . between exercises was just long enough to get set up

I think the 5 min bike ride definetly helped with my left knee. No problems with it today .

Legs were definetly toasted . Almost tripped over the seated calf machine , couldn't /didn't lift my leg high enough to stradle the machine . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah man, you got took... Im sorry to say it...


Yeah but it ain't over 'til the Old Man sings !  Or something like that


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

Great w/o Gary and I'm glad the knee didn't hurt!


----------



## LW83 (May 8, 2005)

The Garymeister said:
			
		

> Lying leg curl ... SLDL - ss



How'd you like these?  THese always kill me.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2005)

dang, ya old fart! I think I am gonna crawl around the floor just READING that workout!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

I may bust your chops alot but I give you props when you deserve it and by damn that was one hell of a w/o!!  I agree with burner I felt my legs tingle like they use to when I did shock week....kinda scary LOL.

Glad to hear the knee didn't hurt....some good warmups and light stretching did it for ya?  But now monitor it....does it hurt at all after the workout is done and your cooled down?

Gotta love it when you legs are so toasted you can hardley walk lol.  I can remember days after me and my cousin would go crazy on shock legs and people would think we were drunk....we would stumble over everything.  Take us about 15 minutes to move like 20feet to our cars then sit in our cars for another 15 b/c we dreaded movin our legs to push the pedals lol.


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Gary and I'm glad the knee didn't hurt!


Thanks Rocco !  Damn you had a great wo today


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> How'd you like these? THese always kill me.


Exactly


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I may bust your chops alot but I give you props when you deserve it and by damn that was one hell of a w/o!! I agree with burner I felt my legs tingle like they use to when I did shock week....kinda scary LOL.
> 
> Glad to hear the knee didn't hurt....some good warmups and light stretching did it for ya? But now monitor it....does it hurt at all after the workout is done and your cooled down?
> 
> Gotta love it when you legs are so toasted you can hardley walk lol. I can remember days after me and my cousin would go crazy on shock legs and people would think we were drunk....we would stumble over everything. Take us about 15 minutes to move like 20feet to our cars then sit in our cars for another 15 b/c we dreaded movin our legs to push the pedals lol.


G'day DB  

Thanks,  knee shows no ill effects  thanks to the advice from my IM family.   My tricep on the other hand is worse.  Gotta get some ice going .


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dang, ya old fart! I think I am gonna crawl around the floor just READING that workout!


Thanks Burner ! 

You're Moving to sunny Ca. ! Lucky sob !! Remember us little people when you strike it rich as the realtor to the stars


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Burner !
> 
> You're Moving to sunny Ca. ! Lucky sob !! Remember us little people when you strike it rich as the realtor to the stars


more like, realtor of the snobs...I'll be in the renondo / manhattan / hermosa / torrence / Palos Verdes (South Bay) area.
I dunno if I metioned elsewere..but I was told thta my nice, almost new Mazda 3 won't 'cut it' there. I am gonna have to get rid of it and buy a BMW or frigin Mercedes....it's gonna be an OLDER model..oy, those aren't cheap!

I told you I met Will Smith, didn't I? That was the highlight of my trip.


----------



## Alaric (May 8, 2005)

Excellent workout man.  Maybe you should get that Right Tri checked out?  You don't want it to get any worse.


----------



## PreMier (May 8, 2005)

Nice workout, and you took quite the lashing lol


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

Dang, what did your legs ever do to deserve that kind of punishment?  Very impressive!


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Excellent workout man. Maybe you should get that Right Tri checked out? You don't want it to get any worse.


Thanks ,

Well today is the first real day that it has bothered me. so I'll give it some time  before I do the doc thing. Its like an act of congress to get all that stuff lined out .


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout, and you took quite the lashing lol


Thanks Jake ,

Yeah but I can take it   I didn't live to be this old without learning to roll with the punches


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Dang, what did your legs ever do to deserve that kind of punishment? Very impressive!


What did they do ? The little bastards won't grow so I decided to torture them


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Vertical leg press .... Leg extensions - ss*
> Legs were definetly toasted . Almost tripped over the seated calf machine , couldn't /didn't lift my leg high enough to stradle the machine . LOL


 definetly toasted!!!
Hey Gaz have you tried kneeling sissy squats?? I did them last Shock week and they burn like a biatch!! Do them for last SS is ouchie factor+!!


			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> What did they do ? The little bastards won't grow so I decided to torture them


Your so like me....


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> definetly toasted!!!
> Hey Gaz have you tried kneeling sissy squats?? I did them last Shock week and they burn like a biatch!! Do them for last SS is ouchie factor+!!
> 
> Your so like me....


Hey Riss,

Never heard of kneeling sissy squats , will look into them


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2005)

Brother Gary, thats an INCREDIBLE w/o!!! Glad your knee isn't an issue too!!! I have changed my routine yet again, LOL
I have so much house work to do I can only really do it on the weekends, so I will be going with a M-Tu-Th-F split, and of course P/RR/S !!!
Start it up tomorrow with power, wish me luck!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What did they do ? The little bastards won't grow so I decided to torture them


 Fair enough.


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> more like, realtor of the snobs...I'll be in the renondo / manhattan / hermosa / torrence / Palos Verdes (South Bay) area.
> I dunno if I metioned elsewere..but I was told thta my nice, almost new Mazda 3 won't 'cut it' there. I am gonna have to get rid of it and buy a BMW or frigin Mercedes....it's gonna be an OLDER model..oy, those aren't cheap!
> 
> I told you I met Will Smith, didn't I? That was the highlight of my trip.


Will Smith !  Cool ! How? where ? what happened ?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 8, 2005)

hey gary...you know we love ya 

your leg workout looks awsome!! especially those calf workouts!!  


.........what are kneeling sissy squats??

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey gary...you know we love ya
> 
> your leg workout looks awsome!! especially those calf workouts!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Billie  

Here's what I found so far , kneeling sissy squats is just the part where he is on the floor ?
http://www.dolfzine.com/page41c.htm


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

Looks like hell on the knees IMO....I'll leave em out lol.


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2005)

*Shock  chest/bi's  5 - 9 - 05*

*cable crossover ... Incline bench press - ss*
55 x 10 ................. 155 x 10
55 x 10 ................. 135 x 9
55 x 8 ................... 135 x 7 Fook Mi !
cables first kills your bench lol

*Weighted dips ..... incline flyes - ss*
2 sets 25 x 10 ....... 40 x 10
Try 30 and 45 next time 

*Bench press - DS*
175 x 8
155 x 6 barely 
135 x 5  

*Cable curl ..... BB flex curl - SS *
2 sets 55 x 10 ... 65 x 10
try 60 and 70 next time 

*EZ bar curl (ng)........ Hammer cable curls - ss*
80 x 8 ...................... 35 x 10
70 x 10 .................... 35 x 10
try 75 for ez next time and 40 for cable curls 

*Cable preacher curls - DS*
45 x 10 
35 x 7 
25 x 8

*Notes:*
got a late start, skipped abs today but can make them up anytime


----------



## b_reed23 (May 9, 2005)

those sissy squats look painful, thanks anyway!


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Intense looking work there g-dub.  Nicely done!


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

*Very* Intense lookin w/o there Brother Gary!!! I will be working out in about an hour or so, as soon as the little woman gets home!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2005)

Same as these but instead of standing kneel on the ground, you have to make sure your feet are apart at the back so your bum can go down and i found looking at the ceiling helps too 
and no they dont hurt your knees, they are almost the same as leg extenstions, bout the only other quad isolation move i know


----------



## Rocco32 (May 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *cable crossover ... Incline bench press - ss*
> 55 x 10 ................. 155 x 10
> 55 x 10 ................. 135 x 9
> 55 x 8 ................... 135 x 7 Fook Mi !
> ...


Great w/o Gary. So do you have to wait for equipment when you do Shock week?  Sorry, couldn't resist and I know I don't make any sense.


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> those sissy squats look painful, thanks anyway!


Yes they do But I think done the way Riss does them isn't as bad , well , on the knees anyway. I'm sure that they are still intense .


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Intense looking work there g-dub. Nicely done!


Thanks. I was !  Chest was pumped and so was arms.  I love the feeling of the fullness they had.


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Very* Intense lookin w/o there Brother Gary!!! I will be working out in about an hour or so, as soon as the little woman gets home!!!


Thanks Angel


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 9, 2005)

Lol, yeah, them cables first do smoke your bench, also biceps first.... Good lookin w/o there!


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Gary. So do you have to wait for equipment when you do Shock week?  Sorry, couldn't resist and I know I don't make any sense.


thanks Rocco,  every once in a while some butthole will take forever on the smith machine but its not too bad


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Lol, yeah, them cables first do smoke your bench, also biceps first.... Good lookin w/o there!


Thanks FOCB


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Same as these but instead of standing kneel on the ground, you have to make sure your feet are apart at the back so your bum can go down and i found looking at the ceiling helps too
> and no they dont hurt your knees, they are almost the same as leg extenstions, bout the only other quad isolation move i know



That looks painful


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

OK, so to modify these, you kneel, then lean back and pull yourself up with your quads?  

 What about where you lie facedown and pull yourself up with your hams?  Do they have a cool name for those?


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, so to modify these, you kneel, then lean back and pull yourself up with your quads?
> 
> What about where you lie facedown and pull yourself up with your hams? Do they have a cool name for those?


I'd say you are right on the first part, the second part I can't even picture in my mind so the cool name I would give them is impossible ! LOL


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'd say you are right on the first part, the second part I can't even picture in my mind so the cool name I would give them is impossible ! LOL


 I saw video of Adam Archuletta doing these when the Rams drafted him.  He had his ankles hooked under a bar or something, and electrodes on his hams.  When they pulsed, he bolted straight up, and had his arms crossed on his chest the whole time.  I've never seen or heard of them anywhere else.  It was almost scary.


----------



## PreMier (May 9, 2005)

What is bench - DS ?


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What is bench - DS ?


Drop set 

How ya doing jake ?


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, so to modify these, you kneel, then lean back and pull yourself up with your quads?
> *Yep thats right!!*
> What about where you lie facedown and pull yourself up with your hams?  Do they have a cool name for those?







They are called hamstring raises But i call them "Dives" just ask Rocco... i love them


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Bench dropset is a nasty way to finish 
Ya just run outta push..... 135 was great for your last drop!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Bench dropset is a nasty way to finish
> Ya just run outta push..... 135 was great for your last drop!!


Thats Riss ! 
and thanks for the pics and info


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

No probs my friend


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

Thanx for the pics, Ris.  Those look sick!  Hmm, leg day is tomorrow....


----------



## bludevil (May 10, 2005)

With that w/o, I know you had to be pumped.Good job


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> With that w/o, I know you had to be pumped.Good job


Hey , Thanks Blu !

Of day today  no wo !  Got a car to detail though


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2005)

*Shock Back/abs 5-11-05*

*Db pullovers ... Wg pulldowns -ss*
Didn't do these. On the first set of wu's I couldn't even do one rep without my rt arm hurting. 
*DB *, how come these killed my arm ( inner tri from elbow to delt ) but it felt fine on every thing else ? Angle of pull ?
Guess I'll replace them for awhile. Db rows maybe ?

*Cg. seated rows .... Stiff arm pulldowns - ss*
160 x 10 .................. 80 x 10
175 x 10 .................. 90 x 10
190 x 10 .................. 100 x 10

*Rack Deads ( Angel -style ) - Ds *
275 x 10
245 x 8
215 x 8
Could of went heavier but didn't want to aggravate my rt. arm
Oh , and Angel-style means I did a shrug with each rep 

*Decline bench crunches ... hanging knee raises - ss*
3 sets 25 x 10 ................... 50 x 10 

*Kneeling cable crunches -Ds *
85 x 10
70 x 10
Went light cos 115 hurt my rt arm  

*Notes:*
Semi - sucky wo .  really ruined my frame of mind when I tried (and couldn't do ) the first rep on wu's . I mean come on 85 lbs ! LOL


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

Hurts your arm?  What was your warmup?  I usually hang from bar for a while after i get a good w/u for a good stretch.  Otherwise I get funky pinching going on all over my body 


Angel style must take some incredible grip strength


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Hurts your arm? What was your warmup? I usually hang from bar for a while after i get a good w/u for a good stretch. *Otherwise I get P-funk pinching  all over my body*
> 
> 
> Angel style must take some incredible grip strength


My wu was light pulldowns ( or was going to be )
P-funk pinches you all over your body ?!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2005)

Solid lookin w/o's there bud....your cruisin with this stuff.

As for your tri....what kind of pain is it?  You may have strained it during your deadlifts or something else.  The angle of pull may just be it.  I'd say do some extra warmups with what ever your doing and maybe try and warm your tri's up some as well then stretch it out before the workouts.  Keep to lifts that don't aggrivate it for now then ice it own after the workouts.

When do you feel the pain; is it all day, or is it just as you exercise, or after your done?


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> My wu was light pulldowns ( or was going to be )
> P-funk pinches you all over your body ?!




At least he doesn't wink at me like he used to


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Solid lookin w/o's there bud....your cruisin with this stuff.
> 
> As for your tri....what kind of pain is it? You may have strained it during your deadlifts or something else. The angle of pull may just be it. I'd say do some extra warmups with what ever your doing and maybe try and warm your tri's up some as well then stretch it out before the workouts. Keep to lifts that don't aggrivate it for now then ice it own after the workouts.
> 
> When do you feel the pain; is it all day, or is it just as you exercise, or after your done?


Thanks DB .

Kind of pain ? Hmmmm. well right now , i don't feel it, i can sit here and do a 1 arm ova head db extension motion and feel it ( not bad .but if I was actually doing it with weight it would definetly be more intense )

I am icing and will work around it with different exercises that don't aggravate it .

Thanks !


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2005)

sorry to hear about your tricep Gary...I've been having probs with my shoulder, wanna share an ice pack?? 

You still had an awsome w/o though...I like those deads w/ a shrug, they sound cool!

BILLIE


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2005)

Were you hurting going into the workout?  Could it have been something from your previous workout?


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> At least he doesn't wink at me like he used to


...is that good or bad...


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> The angle of pull may just be it.


I know that if I use too close a grip on skull crushers, my right elbow hurts too. I have to readjust my grip to the outer part of the cambered bar to shallow the angle on my elbows, and I am fine... my .02 worth..


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2005)

Brother Gary, that was an incredible w/o!!! Love the deads Angel-Style!!! They just totally fry your traps and back don't they? I love 'em. Hope the tri's alright!!! Any discoloration?
Thanks for the props, Angel Style............ Catchy name


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> sorry to hear about your tricep Gary...I've been having probs with my shoulder, wanna share an ice pack??
> 
> You still had an awsome w/o though...I like those deads w/ a shrug, they sound cool!
> 
> BILLIE


Hi Billie  

Thanks ! and anytime


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Were you hurting going into the workout? Could it have been something from your previous workout?


Its been around for a week or so with no real problems until today. It could even of been from work. I am lifting stuff all day long at work.


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I know that if I use too close a grip on skull crushers, my right elbow hurts too. I have to readjust my grip to the outer part of the cambered bar to shallow the angle on my elbows, and I am fine... my .02 worth..


Thanks for the .02 Burner


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, that was an incredible w/o!!! Love the deads Angel-Style!!! They just totally fry your traps and back don't they? I love 'em. Hope the tri's alright!!! Any discoloration?
> Thanks for the props, Angel Style............ Catchy name


Hey Angel,

Thanks !  I forgot I was planning on doing the Angel - style until after the second rep and then it hit me  .


Nope , no discoloration .

Let's see , I do Flex curls,  Angel-style rack deads, hmmmm have to think about what I've stolen from the others and give them their props


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks for the .02 Burner


I do what I can..


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Drop set
> 
> How ya doing jake ?



Oh.  Doing good.  Need more rest, training max intensity all the time is hard.


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh. Doing good. Need more rest, training max intensity all the time is hard.


I hear ya ! If you were an old fart like me you couldn't do it. Use your youth to your advantage


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

'old fart' My FOOT!  :|


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> 'old fart' My FOOT! :|


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

*shock delts/tri's/calves 5-12-05*

*seated side laterals ... standing bb press- ss*
25 x 9 ......................... 105 x 10
25 x 9 ......................... 105 x 6
25 x 8 ......................... 95 x 9
need to go lighter on BB press, too much push with legs on last reps

*Seated Db press ... Wg upright rows - ss*
40 x 7 .................... 85 x 10
35 x 10 .................. 85 x 10

*Cable front raise- Ds*
30 x 8
25 x 6
15 x 8

*Tri pushdowns ... cg bench -ss*
35 x 10 ................ 155 x 9
35 x 10 ................ 155 x 8
went light on pressdowns just in case
no problems with cg bench though

*Ova head Db extensions ... Rev grip pressdowns -ss*
skipped these, elbow/tri didn't like these 

*weighted bench dips -DS*
105 x 10
80 x 8
45 x 8
no problems here at all. could of gone heavier on first set. Will next time .

*Seated calf raise .. standing calf raises - ss*
3 sets 180 x 10 ...... 270 x 10
time to upthe wt next time

*single leg calf raises - DS*
80 x 10
60 x 8
40 x 8
dropped wt to get a better ROM.

*Notes:*
Not too bad . Calves felt real good , so did delts. Tri's could of been better , maybe next time


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2005)

Really nice lookn workout their gw. Given the low RI's being shock week, I bet you were exhausted after that.


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

That first SS looks KILLER!  But why the raises before the presses?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2005)

great w/o Gary...hope that tricep starts feeling better before power week!!  BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Really nice lookn workout their gw. Given the low RI's being shock week, I bet you were exhausted after that.


You got  it Blu


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> That first SS looks KILLER! But why the raises before the presses?


Thats my understanding of how it's supposed to be . An isolation type exercise followed by a compound for the first super set exercises then the other way around on the second on. Guess thats part of the "SHOCK" in shock week  

Am I right prrs people ? LOL


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Billie. It does feel better so far today. But I am feeling the double whammy from the rack deads Angel - style


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

Great w/o Gary!!! I think you have it right. Or it's Compound followed by isolation for the first and switched for the second. I can never remember LOL. Either way you've shocked the muscle and did a good job of it


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

Holy Cow!!! That looks like a VERY INTENSE w/o Brother Gary!!! Great job, traps feelin the Daeds Angel style huh? SWEET!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Gary!!! I think you have it right. Or it's Compound followed by isolation for the first and switched for the second. I can never remember LOL. Either way you've shocked the muscle and did a good job of it


Thanks Rocco ! 
I thought that was the way i read it in Randy's links.
YOU had an incredible wo today !


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Holy Cow!!! That looks like a VERY INTENSE w/o Brother Gary!!! Great job, traps feelin the Daeds Angel style huh? SWEET!!!


Thanks Angel  !  
Yup , lower back and traps !  Double whammy


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

I have been doin Comp/ iso.... Iso/ comp But i don't think it _really_ matters


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel  !
> Yup , lower back and traps !  Double whammy


    I Love 'em!!!


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

>


----------



## gwcaton (May 13, 2005)

Two days off and I need them !  Not much on me thats not feeling the DOMS . All in all i think my first 3 weeks back on PRRS was great. After the next 3 weeks I should have it dialed in 

Unless I have to work Sunday it's power legs


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Legs are great...power legs?  Man, that sounds like fun!


----------



## gwcaton (May 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Legs are great...power legs? Man, that sounds like fun!


Usually is ! Starting second time through on everything so should be even better than last time . Have to work sunday 1/2 a day and monday 1/2 a day   So guess I'll go ahead and do legs . Will only have to struggle through 4 hours


----------



## Alaric (May 13, 2005)

Nice workout gwatcon.



> Tri pushdowns ... cg bench -ss
> 35 x 10 ................ 155 x 9
> 35 x 10 ................ 155 x 8
> went light on pressdowns just in case
> no problems with cg bench though



Do you always go light on the first exercise, so you can go heavier on the next, or was this just a special case??

Awesome job on the weighted bench dips btw, I hate having all that wiegh ton my crotch area/knocking against my knees.


----------



## LiftinBear (May 13, 2005)

Lookin good Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (May 13, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Nice workout gwatcon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Alaric ,

Special case, nursing and sore tricep .  thanks ! I like the bench dips  going heavier next time .


----------



## gwcaton (May 13, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Lookin good Gary!


Hey Bear  

Hows it going up there ?


----------



## King Silverback (May 13, 2005)

Power Legs?


----------



## Alaric (May 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Alaric ,
> 
> Special case, nursing and sore tricep .  thanks ! I like the bench dips  going heavier next time .



Gotcha  , which do you prefer for triceps.  Regular dips (bars closer to body), or bench dips??


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 14, 2005)

Happy belated Birthday Gary!  Sorry I missed it.  That was the big one huh?


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Power Legs?


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Gotcha  , which do you prefer for triceps. Regular dips (bars closer to body), or bench dips??


Hmm,  I like both but would probably go for regular dips asa preference


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Happy belated Birthday Gary! Sorry I missed it. That was the big one huh?


HEY JD !!! 
thanks ! Thats one of them The next big one will be *65* !!! Fook Mi that sounds old !  Worst part is its only 15 more years away. 

How you recovering ?


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2005)

Well after todays weigh and measure it looks like I need to add some cardio back into the mix .  Waist went from 32.5 to 34 in 3-4 weeks  

going to make a small cut in cals ( 100 a day ) and throw in 1 day of max ot cardio and see what that does for me .


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well after todays weigh and measure it looks like I need to add some cardio back into the mix .  Waist went from 32.5 to 34 in 3-4 weeks
> 
> going to make a small cut in cals ( 100 a day ) and throw in 1 day of max ot cardio and see what that does for me .



I hate when that happens


----------



## Alaric (May 14, 2005)

Wow, at least you're making some gains, too bad its in the wrong place lol.  How'd you do that jump, are you bulking right now?


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

It's so EASY to gain in the wrong area   
I feel your pain!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> HEY JD !!!
> thanks ! Thats one of them The next big one will be *65* !!! Fook Mi that sounds old !  Worst part is its only 15 more years away.
> 
> How you recovering ?


 You're 50 !? Man I hope I can look that great at 50


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I hate when that happens


Me too  

maybe its water retention since I increased my carb intake . I can only hope . After all my bodyweight was down 5 lbs .


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Wow, at least you're making some gains, too bad its in the wrong place lol. How'd you do that jump, are you bulking right now?


Nope , slowly trying for the 6 pack abs


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It's so EASY to gain in the wrong area
> I feel your pain!!!


  Thanks Angel


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You're 50 !? Man I hope I can look that great at 50


Sean ,

you need higher goals   I hope you look better and lift heavier


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 14, 2005)

gw, just in case you need one more compliment... you do look great! just checked out the gallery  

ps- good luck w/ the max ot cardio!


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> gw, just in case you need one more compliment... you do look great! just checked out the gallery
> 
> ps- good luck w/ the max ot cardio!


Wow , What guy wouldn't want a compliment from a Southern Bell  

Thanks !


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

Heya bud sorry I haven't been around been a little budy!

W/o's look really good...solid bro very solid!! 

Hows the tri doing?  Pain any better?  Still only getting pain after a workout like during the cool down period or do you get it prior/during to the workout?  Do you wake up with any pains or discomfort?  Any swelling or radiating heat?

Actually I think that it goes iso/compound then compound/iso in the original.  But who the hell cares even back in the day when I did it I did the same as riss...comp/iso then iso/comp.

 gained an inch an a half!!!!  Sorry everyone was praising i had to be the bad guy of the bunch!  It may just be water retention who knows.  Its hard to tell it really depends on the person and how their body reacts to certain things.


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud sorry I haven't been around been a little budy!
> 
> W/o's look really good...solid bro very solid!!
> 
> ...


Hey Db,

Tri is soso.  Had to skip SLDL's today cos  I couldn't hold the weight


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2005)

*POWER  Legs 5-15-05*

*Powertec Squats -*
3 sets 400 x 6
Guess I better go heavier . 420 - 430 next time 
these were 20 lbs heavier than time.

*Vertical leg press - *
285 x 6
295 x 6
305 x 6
I think 305 might be about right. Start with that next time and see.
up 35 lbs over last time .

*Leg extensions - *
110 x 6
120 x 6
up 30 lbs over last time.  5 min. bike ride before wo is doing my knee some real good 

*Lying leg curls -*
2 sets 90 x 6
up 5 lbs . LOL

*SLDL-*
Skipped these. couldn't hold the bar for even one rep today   Damn arm  
LOL
So I did another set of leg curls at 90 x 6 then a drop set of leg curls 90 x 6, 80 x 5 , 70 x 4

*Standing calf raises * -
340 x 6
2 sets 350 x 6
up 30 lbs 

*Seated calf raises -*
2 sets 210 x 6
up 10 lbs 

*Notes :*
3 min RI's on everything except claf's
2 min RI's on calfs


----------



## Seanp156 (May 15, 2005)

Oh goodie, don't you just love power week?  I personally can't wait for tuesday to roll around. BTW, I did pullovers yesterday for my shock/back day and it involves quite a bit of chest/shoulder/tricep work doesn't it? I'm wondering, why put it on back day?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2005)

Nice w/o Gary!!! Looks like you could go heavier on almost everything though you beast  That pic in your gallery is just amazing, the changes you've made! I was sharing it with my wife and she agrees. Your a special person Gary 

So still having trouble with the Tri? Have you been icing it? If it's not better soon you may want to consider a week or two off.


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2005)

Brother Gary, AWESOME w/o there!!! Sorry about the Tri, maybe thats a sign to let the rest of us Mortals catch up   
In all seriousness, Great Numbers and I hope the arm is okay!!!
Not to sound like a doofus, but is the Vertical Leg Press the one where you sit in and push up, not out? Mine you have to sit down and back and push up at like a 45 degree angle!!!
If I'm showin my stupidity, just be nice


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2005)

Good Squats GW!!  Take care of that arm


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2005)

> *Seanp156* Oh goodie, don't you just love power week?  I personally can't wait for tuesday to roll around. BTW, I did pullovers yesterday for my shock/back day and it involves quite a bit of chest/shoulder/tricep work doesn't it? I'm wondering, why put it on back day?


Sean, just my opinion but maybe you went too heavy, causing too much involvment from the others. Although there is going to be some no matter what . This would be a good question for Mr. sports science ( aka Deadbolt )
yes I do like power week , but it's all good .



> *Rocco32* Nice w/o Gary!!! Looks like you could go heavier on almost everything though you beast  That pic in your gallery is just amazing, the changes you've made! I was sharing it with my wife and she agrees. Your a special person Gary
> 
> So still having trouble with the Tri? Have you been icing it? If it's not better soon you may want to consider a week or two off.


Hey Rocco ! 
Me special ?! :bounce: Thanks ! Still trouble with the arm. I keep forgetting to ice it until its too late  



> *Archangel* Brother Gary, AWESOME w/o there!!! Sorry about the Tri, maybe thats a sign to let the rest of us Mortals catch up
> In all seriousness, Great Numbers and I hope the arm is okay!!!
> Not to sound like a doofus, but is the Vertical Leg Press the one where you sit in and push up, not out? Mine you have to sit down and back and push up at like a 45 degree angle!!!
> If I'm showin my stupidity, just be nice


Angel ,
there you go ! See, angels aren't mortal so that must be why your wo's are super human ! 
Vertical leg press for me is done on my smith machine. Was that nice enough  


> *yellowmoomba[b/] Good Squats GW!! Take care of that arm *


*Thanks YM ! I'm trying .*


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2005)

Nice work Gary... Looks like you are nailing those heavier w8's better 
Are you using your powertec mach for standing calves??


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Nice work Gary... Looks like you are nailing those heavier w8's better
> Are you using your powertec mach for standing calves??


Thanks Riss,
yes i use the powertec for standing calf raises .


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

How are you doing leg presses on the smith?  That sounds really...um...weird...

 Good work, once more.  Hope the tri gets back on ya.  I'd hate to miss out on SLDs for that...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Db,
> 
> Tri is soso.  Had to skip SLDL's today cos  I couldn't hold the weight


Sorry to hear that bud....make sure you rest that tri up good...don't bother it or re-injure it anymore.  I guess just keep icing it.  I really couldn't assess the problem properly b/c I'm not there to see it and such.  Wish I could be of some more help.



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> How are you doing leg presses on the smith?  That sounds really...um...weird...


I think he just lays on the floor and pushes the weight straight up....right gary?  I think thats what he told me some time ago when I asked.



			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> BTW, I did pullovers yesterday for my shock/back day and it involves quite a bit of chest/shoulder/tricep work doesn't it? I'm wondering, why put it on back day?



Pull overs are tricky.  I use them for both chest/back.  I found that depending on how you position our arms depends on what works.  If you are going too heavy you will bend your elbows and do more of a tri ext on the way up hence using more of the tri's.  Sorta like a laying french press.  In doing this you flare your elbows out while being bent and activate more of the chest.  I've found that in order to really get the back involved you need to keep the arms locked out pretty much or as straight as possible and really squeeze the back.  It is also very mental...if you are thinking of using your chest your gonna use it and vise versa.  So concentrate on using the back and keep good form with the straight arms.  If need be lower the weight.


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> How are you doing leg presses on the smith? That sounds really...um...weird...
> 
> Good work, once more. Hope the tri gets back on ya. I'd hate to miss out on SLDs for that...


It is kind of weird. I use a bungie cord to hold back the hooks on the bar so it will slide up/down freely. Then set the safety stops , lay on my back under the bar, push it up, hold it , move the safety stops down, do my reps and move the safety stops back up,set her down. Voila ! LOL Quite the mental image eh? ! 

The tri will be back ! I avoid anything that aggrevates it and go lighter than usual on things that don't seem to bother it. If I remember I ice it . If I have to i will refrain from any direct tri work too.

*DB -*Thanks for helping out


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

Gary,  yer crazzzzy


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> It is kind of weird. I use a bungie cord to hold back the hooks on the bar so it will slide up/down freely. Then set the safety stops , lay on my back under the bar, push it up, hold it , move the safety stops down, do my reps and move the safety stops back up,set her down. Voila ! LOL Quite the mental image eh? !



Are you going to patent that exercise?  Rather creative, if you ask me.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Pull overs are tricky. I use them for both chest/back. I found that depending on how you position our arms depends on what works. If you are going too heavy you will bend your elbows and do more of a tri ext on the way up hence using more of the tri's. Sorta like a laying french press. In doing this you flare your elbows out while being bent and activate more of the chest. I've found that in order to really get the back involved you need to keep the arms locked out pretty much or as straight as possible and really squeeze the back. It is also very mental...if you are thinking of using your chest your gonna use it and vise versa. So concentrate on using the back and keep good form with the straight arms. If need be lower the weight.


 Cool, thank you. I'll try to keep all that in mind next time


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Gary, yer crazzzzy


No , just yankee know how  

I'd love to have a leg sled of some kind  but I'd have to move all my gym equipment down to the shop, sell at least one car and move  one up to the house to make room for it down there .


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Are you going to patent that exercise? Rather creative, if you ask me.


Maybe i should name it after me when I post it next time . Pylon would get a kick out of that


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Maybe i should name it after me when I post it next time . Pylon would get a kick out of that


 Yer killin me, gdub.


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

*POWER chest/bi's/abs 5-16-05*

*bench press -*
3 sets 205 x 6
I did 1 rep and thought "somethings wrong" I was 5 lbs light on one side 
increased 5 lbs over last time 

*Incline Db bench -*
3 sets 75 x 6
up 10 lbs over last time and still not heavy enough. try 85 next time 

*Weighted dips -*
2 sets 70 x 6
up 5 lbs  but still need to go heavier.

*bb flex curls -*
90 x 6
2 sets 95 x 6
up 10 lbs but think I'll try 100 next time .

*Alt Db curls -*
2 sets 50 x 6
up 5 lbs.  think I might have this just right for now .

*cable hammer curls -*
65 x 6
70 x 6
up 10 lbs but will try 75 next time.

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
3 sets 100 x 6

*Hanging knee raises -*
2 sets 50 x 6

*Notes:*
3 min RI's on everything except abs.
1 min RI's on abs


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yer killin me, gdub.


damn, that was fast !


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2005)

hola!
dang! Nice workouts! WEll...I still gotcha on chest..but u have me on everything else...
u da man!


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *bench press -*
> 3 sets 205 x 6
> I did 1 rep and thought "somethings wrong" I was 5 lbs light on one side
> increased 5 lbs over last time
> ...


Awesome W/O there Brother Gary!!! Extremely nice numbers too!!! Thanks for being kind   
I say name that move!!! It's yours, sounds pretty interesting too!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola!
> dang! Nice workouts! WEll...I still gotcha on chest..but u have me on everything else...
> u da man!


Thanks Burner !  But I'm sure if you could be in the gym like me you'd be way ahead of me


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome W/O there Brother Gary!!! Extremely nice numbers too!!! Thanks for being kind
> I say name that move!!! It's yours, sounds pretty interesting too!!!


Thanks Angel   I'll probably do it just to see the responses


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 16, 2005)

question... hanging knee raises @ 50lb... how?  plates? please tell me it doesn't involve bungie cords safety devices...


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> question... hanging knee raises @ 50lb... how?  plates? please tell me it doesn't involve bungie cords safety devices...


Dumbell between knees .  But thanks for the idea.


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

Yer Crazy


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Yer Crazy


Yur Krazier


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I say name that move!!! It's yours, sounds pretty interesting too!!!


 GAAAARRRRRHHHHGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Burner !  But I'm sure if you could be in the gym like me you'd be way ahead of me


I dunno, pard'ner...I see a LOT of catching up to do on my part...
be a fun 'race' though...

Well, my friend has to close his office late, so I will make it to the gym..in time to destroy my legs....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2005)

great workout fellow MOFO!!!  Your chest is getting really strong!!!! BILLIE


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

Scary Gary said:
			
		

> Weighted dips -
> 2 sets 70 x 6
> up 5 lbs but still need to go heavier.



Elbow tendons of steel


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I dunno, pard'ner...I see a LOT of catching up to do on my part...
> be a fun 'race' though...
> 
> Well, my friend has to close his office late, so I will make it to the gym..in time to destroy my legs....


Hey Burner , did you ever "convert" that one girl from a couple of weeks ago ? LOL


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great workout fellow MOFO!!! Your chest is getting really strong!!!! BILLIE


Thanks Billie  

For some reason I got goosebumps reading that  



























Maybe its cos i just finished 20 min on the bike and I am sitting here with the ceiling fan on high   Or maybe not


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Elbow tendons of steel


Yer the kraziesterest


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

*cardio  5-17-05*

20 min total
4.5 mi (included wu/cooldown)


----------



## Rocco32 (May 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *bench press -*
> 3 sets 205 x 6
> I did 1 rep and thought "somethings wrong" I was 5 lbs light on one side
> increased 5 lbs over last time
> ...


YOUR A BEAST GARY!!! Great w/o, up on weight and ready to up it even more. That's gotta be a great feeling!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2005)

Great lifts GW.....especially the dips!


----------



## bludevil (May 17, 2005)

as others stated, very nice chest/bicep w/o. Funny regarding the weight feeling funny. I did the same thing a few weeks ago. I left a 10lb plate off one side. I was like wholly crap, I'm more weaker on my left side than I though


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> YOUR A BEAST GARY!!! Great w/o, up on weight and ready to up it even more. That's gotta be a great feeling!


Yes it is , as you well know


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Great lifts GW.....especially the dips!


thanks YM , 

Hope to get back up there with you on dips someday.


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> as others stated, very nice chest/bicep w/o. Funny regarding the weight feeling funny. I did the same thing a few weeks ago. I left a 10lb plate off one side. I was like wholly crap, I'm more weaker on my left side than I though


Thanks Blu ,

It was funny that I could detect a five lb difference


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2005)

nah..it wasnt' the fan....I gave you goosebumps..I like the sound of that


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nah..it wasnt' the fan....I gave you goosebumps..I like the sound of that


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Gary!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Brother Gary!!!


Hey Angel,
doing good .Just got home a few mins ago.  Got my feet up and my tummy full


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

Sounds good, I still have to do cardio tonite, have to wait till my wife gets home to watch LilBit!!! My work is forcing 12 hour days on us, so now I'm thinking of only working out 3 days a week instead of 4, so as not to over-train. What thinks you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sounds good, I still have to do cardio tonite, have to wait till my wife gets home to watch LilBit!!! My work is forcing 12 hour days on us, so now I'm thinking of only working out 3 days a week instead of 4, so as not to over-train. What thinks you?



If I was doing 12 hour days I'd only be working out 3 days       QUALITY over quantity


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> If I was doing 12 hour days I'd only be working out 3 days  QUALITY over quantity


Sounds like a plan


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

Plans are cool


----------



## Seanp156 (May 17, 2005)

If they're good plans


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2005)

Just get on with it....


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2005)

*Lol*

No wo today . I guess when the dog woke me up at 2:30 am I thought it was time to get up and turned off the alarm.  So today is an off day instead of Friday


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2005)

I thought you worked out at home?  You could have gotten up at 2:30 and worked out.


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I thought you worked out at home? You could have gotten up at 2:30 and worked out.


  I guess I could have, but I probably would not of remembered it and then would of done it again.  I never over even without an alarm so I must of needed the rest. Thats my story and I'm sticking to it .


----------



## Seanp156 (May 18, 2005)

Pfftt.... Slacker 

 Only kidding


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Brother Gary!!! Things always seem to happen, don't they!!! How goes it other wise?


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Pfftt.... Slacker
> 
> Only kidding


Thats Mr. Slacker


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that Brother Gary!!! Things always seem to happen, don't they!!! How goes it other wise?


Doing great now !  Just got off work and resting abit then its off to visit the youngest grandbaby.


----------



## LW83 (May 18, 2005)

Hi Mr. Slacker


----------



## Seanp156 (May 18, 2005)

Hey GW, this is kind of random, but I just quicky looked over your first post in your old "1st bulk" journal. I saw you started out maintenance at 2400 or so calories, so that means you were cutting with about 1900 or so correct?

 I've been bulking on about 3500-4000 cals a day since mid november and I'm starting to wonder if I should start cutting soon.... I know EVENTUALLY I'd like to get to around 200lbs, but I'd like to do that with starting around or under 15% BF the whole time.

 Last time I weighed myself in the morning I was about 174lbs and I'm somewhere between 14-16% BF. Do you think I should start cutting once I hit 180 and my first P/RR/S cycle is over, or keep bulking until I'm 190 or so?

 HAHAHAHA  I also just read the bit about a woman at your work accusing your of stalking her


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Doing great now !  Just got off work and resting abit then its off to visit the youngest grandbaby.


  Sounds awesome!!! Have a great time!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hey GW, this is kind of random, but I just quicky looked over your first post in your old "1st bulk" journal. I saw you started out maintenance at 2400 or so calories, so that means you were cutting with about 1900 or so correct?
> 
> I've been bulking on about 3500-4000 cals a day since mid november and I'm starting to wonder if I should start cutting soon.... I know EVENTUALLY I'd like to get to around 200lbs, but I'd like to do that with starting around or under 15% BF the whole time.
> 
> ...


Sean,

You are correct about my first bulk .  What I am trying to do now is something P-funk suggested ,and I think Jodi has recommended it before also. that is Mini-cycles of bulkin/cutting . Maybe 4 weeks of each rather than 8-12 weeks (or longer ) at a time .  It will keep your body guessing and keep you closer to your maintenance level at all times. Takes some time  to get the right cals figured out . I started this basically the same time I started this prrs cycle. So this weekend I need to evaluate and see what I want to do . Might up my intake for a couple of weeks then work my way back down again.

But I have to say you have youth on your side  so you might be able to go longer cycles without any problem. But I would definetely ask P-funk or Jodi. they are really in the know on this stuff. Not thatthere ren't others but they always come to mind.


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, fully Gary, let me know how you find it!! I wanna try this after my comp so i can stay leaner than what i have done...


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah, fully Gary, let me know how you find it!! I wanna try this after my comp so i can stay leaner than what i have done...


I'll post changes and stuff as I go


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

And i'll be watching


----------



## DeadBolt (May 18, 2005)

Heya bud how ya been??

There are like a million posts I've missed....you whore!!  I can never keep up with you guys I swear!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud how ya been??
> 
> There are like a million posts I've missed....you whore!! I can never keep up with you guys I swear!!!


Well, you have a life and other things to do. I'm just a lonely old man with a computer


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

*Power  back/abs 5-19-05*

*weighted pullups -*
3 sets of 0 x 0

*Seated cg cable rows -*
200 x 6
210 x 6 losing form 
215 x 6 lost form
should of stayed w/200  

*shrugs -*
325 x 6
325 x 4
0 x 0

*rack deads -*
3 sets 0 x 0 

*abs-*
5 sets 0 x 0

*Notes:*
3 min RI's on what little I did 

Well , it's official .  I'm going to stop doing anything involving arms. I need to see if this right arm will get better on its own or if I need help from the freindly neighborhood doctor. 
For the next 2-3 weeks minimum I will only be doing legs and abs . Will do them couple of times a week still using the PRRS  theory unless someone else has a better idea. I see an increase in cardio during this time also with a modification in diet ( probably cut some cals on non wo days ).


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 19, 2005)

as much as that sucks... it sounds like you're making a wise choice in resting now. better to get the arm to 100% then push through it and make things worse...   ... have fun modifying and working out the new plan!


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

thanks Cris


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2005)

Rest up !!    You can join me on the IR     I didn't see any mentions of injuries in the last few pages of your journal.  Wha'd you do ?


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Rest up !! You can join me on the IR  I didn't see any mentions of injuries in the last few pages of your journal. Wha'd you do ?


Not sure how or when or what I did but my right elbow won't let me do certain pulls or pushes. Feels like right where the tricep attaches on the inner side down by the elbow ? I don't know anatomy so I 'm just pewing info here . LOL Does that sound right . I don't know . LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

I think your making a wise decision Gary. Is it still in the tricep that's bothering you?  Sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I think your making a wise decision Gary.



Ditto on the decision to rest up.  No sense doing some serious damage when a brief hiatus can solve the problem.


----------



## bludevil (May 19, 2005)

I would suggest just hitting the legs hard and give your tri some rest.


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

Thanks everybody ! 

I will do it . This will give some of you a chance to catch up to the old man


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2005)

hope your arm feels better soon gary!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hope your arm feels better soon gary!!


Thanks Billie


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

Brother Gary, sorry to hear your injury is that bad, your definatly making the right decision to rest it, Now like ya say the rest of us wannabes can try and catch up!!!   
In all seriousness, I hope all is better for you!!!


----------



## LiftinBear (May 19, 2005)

Good luck with the injury. Hope it heals up fast for you.


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

Angel and Bear ,

Thanks,

I think it will heal pretty quick if i quit using it  and ice it and all that stuff like that there


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody !
> 
> I will do it . This will give some of you a chance to catch up top the old man


You gonna be off for 20 years?


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> You gonna be off for 20 years?


Rocco ,
you so crazy  !


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

Yep  Do you think you can resize one of my pics for my avi Gary please?


----------



## LW83 (May 19, 2005)

How's G-dawg today?


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Yep  Do you think you can resize one of my pics for my avi Gary please?


Sure , which one


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> How's G-dawg today?


EH !   getting ready to go down to the shop and detail the Porsche so I can set it out in front of the house by Memorial weekend . I get huge traffic by my house on  weekends and Holiday weekends are 10 fold . Sometimes the traffic is stop and go for almost 1/4 mile . I've been outside grilling before and people offer me money for food and drink. LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> You gonna be off for 20 years?


20 years!!!!!  If he is off that long he will officially be the oldest man in the world...for god sakes hes like 110 y/o now!!!     

Is it maybe tennis elbow?  Go get it checked out by a doctor...if you have a sports medicine doctor around or a sports trainer type deal they will know whats going on by assesing you properly.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 19, 2005)

this is off the wall but what is team mofo? something that all the cool kids put in their sigs?


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> 20 years!!!!! If he is off that long he will officially be the oldest man in the world...for god sakes hes like 110 y/o now!!!
> 
> Is it maybe tennis elbow? Go get it checked out by a doctor...if you have a sports medicine doctor around or a sports trainer type deal they will know whats going on by assesing you properly.


DB, 

  

If/when i go it will be to the doc that did my shoulder .  If i went to my family doc he'd probably just say go to the sports guy  so I will . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> this is off the wall but what is team mofo? something that all the cool kids put in their sigs?


Hmmmmm  , thats one way of lookin at it   Just started out as kind of joke and stuck .


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2005)

Whats with the arm?  Tendonitis?  Sorry.. there are 5 pages since my last visit and im lazy


----------



## Rocco32 (May 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> 
> 
> 
> If/when i go it will be to the doc that did my shoulder .  If i went to my family doc he'd probably just say go to the sports guy  so I will . LOL


 You know the drill Gary


----------



## Rocco32 (May 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sure , which one


One of my back ones. Probably the Back Bi pose or the one where I'm not trying to pose. Thanks Gary!


----------



## LW83 (May 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm  , thats one way of lookin at it   Just started out as kind of joke and stuck .




Reminds me of when I was Fabbing Porsche parts.  I always tagged a company name of " HO-MOtorsports " on it.


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whats with the arm? Tendonitis? Sorry.. there are 5 pages since my last visit and im lazy


Hey lazy Jake  

I'm hoping that is all it is .


----------



## LW83 (May 20, 2005)

Tendinitis BLOWS :|


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Tendinitis BLOWS :|


YEH !!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2005)

*Cardio - 5-20-05*

20 min total 
4.8 mi


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey lazy Jake
> 
> I'm hoping that is all it is .



Yea, just working too much.. and I have been lazy. `


----------



## bludevil (May 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 min total
> 4.8 mi



Man you were busting it, that's less than 5 minutes a mile. Very impressive.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 min total
> 4.8 mi


  Treadmill, elliptical, bike, or something else?


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Tendinitis BLOWS :|


tell me about it....


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Treadmill, elliptical, bike, or something else?



Crawling, I believe.  He races against the grand-babies.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 20, 2005)

Hahaha nice one . I guess that's a pretty good pace for crawling .


----------



## King Silverback (May 20, 2005)

Nice cardio session!!! Hows the arm?


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Man you were busting it, that's less than 5 minutes a mile. Very impressive.


Thanks Blu  !

It was pretty good but I  will do better


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Treadmill, elliptical, bike, or something else?


Bike


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Crawling, I believe. He races against the grand-babies.


  The oldest one is getting pretty fast !  But I can still take him


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Nice cardio session!!! Hows the arm?


Hey Angel, 

Arm is soso. Today was freight day at work so it got a decent wo. I been doing some reading on tendinitis.  Not happy about some of the stuff I read  But did find some interesting stuff too.


----------



## Alaric (May 21, 2005)

hey man, is your arm feeling better now?  I had to look back 2 pages just to read your latest workout, and its a shame you couldn't complete it.  But its a smart move calling it quits early, get that arm checked out and keep us informed!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Angel,
> 
> Arm is soso. Today was freight day at work so it got a decent wo. I been doing some reading on tendinitis.  Not happy about some of the stuff I read  But did find some interesting stuff too.


Don't believe everything you read and don't get discouraged. I've had tendonitis since High school in both arms and bursitis in my shoulders. You can definately work around it, make different provisions for it and beat the crap outta it!


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

I have bursitis in my left shoulder and at one point had a real problem with tendinitis in my right wrist.  Neither are a concern anymore.  Just take it easy for a while and work your way back with it.  You'll make it!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2005)

seems like everybody has tendonitis.
Mine is doing ok,..like they said, take it easy, make some changes if you have to and drive on!


----------



## gwcaton (May 22, 2005)

Hey , Thanks everybody.

No worries here , I shall return !! LOL 

Busy freakin' weekend. Crummy wo this morning. Wasn't motivated and my lower back was SOOOOOOOOO stiff !  Saturday I spent 7 hrs crawling around on /in/under  the Porsche ( major detailing ) and wasn't anywhere near finished . Went back this evening for another 1 1/2 hrs and almost finished the exterior ( just need to do the glass but I'm thinking about repainting the front / rear window trim and door handles ) . So still have several nights of work left to do to it.  trying to get it ready for memorial day weekend . Still need to do interior and engine compartment . Anybody out there want to donate some of their spare time / LOL

Anywho, lets see if i can remember my wo. Didn't write it down,

*REP RANGE  LEGS *
Leg extensions - 100 lbs x 9 reps x 3 sets
Hack squats - ZERO my back was basically locked up when i got out of bed this morning
Single leg extensions - 40 x 15 x 3 
Lying leg curls - 75 x 9 x 3 
db sldl - Zippo 
single leg curls - 25 x 15 x 3
standing calf raises - 290 x 9 x 3 Wohoo !! Up 20 lbs 
seated calf raises - 170 x 12 x 3  up 10 lbs
single leg calf raises - 70 x 15 x 1 

Cardio in tomorrow .


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 22, 2005)

Hey G! u got any pics of this hot rod you're spending so much time on? Have a great week!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Hey G! u got any pics of this hot rod you're spending so much time on? Have a great week!!


Hey Cris  

It's nothing special , just an old '82 .


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

*Cardio  5-23-05*

20 min.
4.6 miles
suprised I got that far . LOL For the first 7 minI had about 18 lbs of added resistance. Zach was standing on my legs and holding onto the handlebars. Cute but very painful. !


----------



## bludevil (May 23, 2005)

Nice cardio workout, especially with the wing man also. Good look'n car as well.


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Nice cardio workout, especially with the wing man also. Good look'n car as well.


Thanks Blu !


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Cris
> 
> It's nothing special , just an old '82 .


maybe so..but it is better than my Porsche...


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 min.
> 4.6 miles
> suprised I got that far . LOL For the first 7 minI had about 18 lbs of added resistance. Zach was standing on my legs and holding onto the handlebars. Cute but very painful. !


The family that works out together, stays together!!!  
I bet it was priceless, and of course.................PAINFUL!!!  
Hows the arm and back today Brother Gary?


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Nice car too!!! Sweet ride!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 23, 2005)

I can't even imagine having someone standing on my legs during cardio...yikes!


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> maybe so..but it is better than my Porsche...


You got a Porsche too or you just BS'ing again


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> The family that works out together, stays together!!!
> I bet it was priceless, and of course.................PAINFUL!!!
> Hows the arm and back today Brother Gary?


Hey Angel  

It was both for sure.

I can tell the rest is definetly helping the arm, I must remember tomorrow though to use either my left arm or at least both arms  ( freight day again) . I have the honor of checking the stock in, piece by piece, and I do a LOT of one arm lifting. Back in MUCHO better   Thanks for asking .


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Thats what friends are for!!! Glad the rest is helping!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 23, 2005)

Hey G! you posted those pics before i could log out, haha, you were just waiting for someone to request them huh  LOVE the color! 

Glad the arm is feeling better... tendinitis shmendinitis!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 23, 2005)

LOL, little ride along?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2005)

glad things are feeling better gary......after all that, did you finally get the car detailed???


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Hey G! you posted those pics before i could log out, haha, you were just waiting for someone to request them huh  LOVE the color!
> 
> Glad the arm is feeling better... tendinitis shmendinitis!


Nah , I had posted them before so it was quick and easy to do the second time


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> glad things are feeling better gary......after all that, did you finally get the car detailed???


thanks Billie 
Got the exterior done , going back tonight for the interior/engine compartment. Probably got a couple of more evenings before I'm through.


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

Sounds like you detail cars like me... i hate doin em cause it takes at least 8 hrs  VERY fussy...


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

*Cardio 5-24-05*

Cardio 20 min 
5.09 miles !!!
Finally !


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

Hooray!!  Well done mate


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Sounds like you detail cars like me... i hate doin em cause it takes at least 8 hrs  VERY fussy...


I've been told I'm a little picky.   But when I'm done it won't have to be done again for a very long time unless I get caught in the rain .


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hooray!!  Well done mate


Thanks Riss


----------



## Triple Threat (May 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I can tell the rest is definetly helping the arm, I must remember tomorrow though to use either my left arm or at least both arms  ( freight day again) . I have the honor of checking the stock in, piece by piece, and I do a LOT of one arm lifting. Back in MUCHO better.



Is there some kind of wrap or brace that you can wear to help with the tendonitis?  I've been wearing wrist braces at night and they've made a huge difference.


----------



## MorteSubite (May 24, 2005)

Nice cardio workout GW!

Braces and straps work nicely. Haven't experience in the arms but had tendinitis in my knees a number of years ago which was really helped with knee strap underneath the joint. I imagine the arms would be helped in a similar fashion.


----------



## bludevil (May 24, 2005)

You sound a lot like my wife when it come to detailing vehicles. First she moans and groans to me about her vehicle needs cleaning. So I go out their and wash/detail  her vehicle. Never fails, after I get done, she comes out their and goes behind me in doing everything I just did.  

By the way, nice cardio session


----------



## Triple Threat (May 24, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> You sound a lot like my wife. First she moans and groans. Never fails, after I get done, she comes.



TMI


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Is there some kind of wrap or brace that you can wear to help with the tendonitis? I've been wearing wrist braces at night and they've made a huge difference.


Hey Capt.

I started wearing a wrap/brace yesterday while at work.  Plus I massage it when I can remember( which isn't often. One of those heat/massage thingies )


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Nice cardio workout GW!
> 
> Braces and straps work nicely. Haven't experience in the arms but had tendinitis in my knees a number of years ago which was really helped with knee strap underneath the joint. I imagine the arms would be helped in a similar fashion.


Thanks Morte


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> You sound a lot like my wife when it come to detailing vehicles. First she moans and groans to me about her vehicle needs cleaning. So I go out their and wash/detail her vehicle. Never fails, after I get done, she comes out their and goes behind me in doing everything I just did.
> 
> By the way, nice cardio session


LOL, yeah one of the neighborhood kids  comes over everytime he sees me in the shop and wants to help but I just have to tell him he wouldn't be able to do it to suit me . Thanks for wanting to help but I'd rather do it myself .

Thanks Blu, I knew I was gonna break 5 miles , but by the way I felt I sure thought it was going to be by a bigger margin .LOL


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *bludevil*
_You sound a lot like my wife. First she moans and groans. Never fails, after I get done, she comes.
_




			
				CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> TMI


HEEHEE !


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2005)

nice cardio gary!  you are like me, I am very fussy when it comes to detailing...when I was a teenager I did it around the neighborhood for cash, and I loved doing it...but now that I'm older, my knees tell me to hurry up, already!


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice cardio gary! you are like me, I am very fussy when it comes to detailing...when I was a teenager I did it around the neighborhood for cash, and I loved doing it...but now that I'm older, my knees tell me to hurry up, already!


Thanks Billie ,

Your knees talk ? LOL  Hmmmm ... never mind


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

Nice work on breaing the 5 mile barrier Gary!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cardio 20 min
> 5.09 miles !!!
> Finally !



You ran 4 minute miles ???


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2005)

I think he's really found the Fountain of Youth.....
He's a grandfather...isn't he supposed to be OLD and BRITTLE... 

Doing great, Gary!


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cardio 20 min
> 5.09 miles !!!
> Finally !


  Incredible job Brother Gary!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work on breaing the 5 mile barrier Gary!


Thanks Pylon   I think I'll take tomorrow off , no cardio , since I will do legs on Thursday


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You ran 4 minute miles ???


Bike YM , Bike !


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I think he's really found the Fountain of Youth.....
> He's a grandfather...isn't he supposed to be OLD and BRITTLE...
> 
> Doing great, Gary!


Watch it sonny !  Or I'll ride my bike other there and teach you a lesson   How long would it take me to get there at 4 min per mile


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible job Brother Gary!!!


Thanks Angel


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Watch it sonny !  Or I'll ride my bike other there and teach you a lesson   How long would it take me to get there at 4 min per mile


 Probably a while, since I'm guessing you'd be riding thru the snow, backwards, and uphill both ways!  (At least, that's how my grandpa would tell it...)


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

Damn these guys love you Gary, see what an inspiration you are...?
We all wanna be like you


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Probably a while, since I'm guessing you'd be riding thru the snow, backwards, and uphill both ways!  (At least, that's how my grandpa would tell it...)


 damn I was thinkint he same shit!

GARY MAN awsome cardio congrats on hitting the 5 mile mark!  Thats killer!  True motivation right there!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2005)

my knees arent' the only thing that talk, grampa!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Damn these guys love you Gary, see what an inspiration you are...?
> We all wanna be like you


 
LOL , you people crack me up


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2005)

Thanks DB, and Burner too ( I almost missed your post. Fountain of youth =Geritol ? LOL)


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> my knees arent' the only thing that talk, grampa!!


Oh?   tell me more little girl


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Oh?  tell me more little girl


I would say something really bad to this.....but I'm going to be a good little girl and be quiet


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2005)

no..no...feel free to say it..inquiring minds wanna know..


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no..no...feel free to say it..inquiring minds wanna know..


Don't listen to him Billie ! Thats what PM 's are for . LOL
Got it !


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2005)

*Rep Range  legs  5-26-05*

*Leg Extensions -*
2 sets 110 x 9 
up 10 lbs 

*Hack squats -*
270 x 10
2 sets 270 x 12
reps were up

*Single leg extensions -*
2 sets 45 x 15 
up 5 lbs

*Lying leg curls -*
3 sets 75 x 9
reps were up.  added 1 set over last time

*Db SLDL -*
Still holding off on these

*Single leg curls -*
2 sets 25 x 15
try 30 next time 

*Standing calf raises-*
3 sets 290 x 9
try 300 next time

*Seated calf raises -*
2 sets 170 x 12
try 180 next time 

*Single leg calf raises -*
70 x 15

*Notes: *
2 min RI's


----------



## DeadBolt (May 26, 2005)

Awsome w/o gw!!  Glad to see your at least training your legs!  Hows the arm?

B now you listen to burner....no need for PM's here....no one likes a secret!


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2005)

Yeah...Gary....didn't  yo mamma! tell you it was nice to SHARE!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 26, 2005)

How's that arm doing?  I can see from your workout that you've got no problems with the legs.


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

Brother Gary, that was one HeckUva W/O there!!! Hows the arm treatin ya? How close are ya to doing arms again?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 26, 2005)

Hey Garry, what's the news on your back and tricep? Feeling any better lately?


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o gw!! Glad to see your at least training your legs! Hows the arm?
> 
> B now you listen to burner....no need for PM's here....no one likes a secret!


Hey gotta do something , I know you know all about it. Arm , has its good days  and bad days . but i don't see doing anything that involves the arms for at least 2-3 weeks.


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Yeah...Gary....didn't yo mamma! tell you it was nice to SHARE!


Well if its ok with her its okay with me


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> How's that arm doing? I can see from your workout that you've got no problems with the legs.


Thanks Capt.  
Arm , has its good days and bad days . but i don't see doing anything that involves the arms for at least 2-3 weeks.  And the legs  are suffering cause I can't do sldl's   It will be almost like starting over , almost


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, that was one HeckUva W/O there!!! Hows the arm treatin ya? How close are ya to doing arms again?


Thanks Angel,

Not getting very close to arm wo's , but one day ... I shall return


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hey Garry, what's the news on your back and tricep? Feeling any better lately?


hey Sean,

Back is good , I got to do Hacks this morning  Arm is kinda


----------



## Seanp156 (May 26, 2005)

Lol, you didn't really need 5 seperate posts . Anyway, it's good to hear about the back, hopefully the arm with be back in action soon.


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Lol, you didn't really need 5 seperate posts . Anyway, it's good to hear about the back, hopefully the arm with be back in action soon.


Hee heee I'm just a little post whore


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel,
> 
> Not getting very close to arm wo's , but one day ... I shall return


Sorry to hear that!!! Maybe now I can catch up   
Seriously, I hope it heals quickly for you, nothing like an injury to set ya back, but I'm sure you'll fight thru this and destroy yet another barrier!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey gotta do something , I know you know all about it. Arm , has its good days  and bad days . but i don't see doing anything that involves the arms for at least 2-3 weeks.


Oh I know...Oh boy do I.  Learn from my mistakes or else those 2-3 weeks will turn into 3-4 months!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry that your arm is doing so badly Gary...did you ever see a doctor about it??


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> And the legs  are suffering cause I can't do sldl's   It will be almost like starting over , almost


I now hate SLDL for hammies!! I cant see the point of them...  
It's just static load isn't it?? I would rather work the muscle through a contraction, Riss Dives and leg curls for me


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2005)

No problemo, 

I shall return !  This week of detailing that car I'm sure didn't help but dammit I had to get it done ! I have a vacation coming in two weeks , hopefully I can give it some extra rest.

No doctor yet Billie .

Riss dives !  Alright ! another IM'er exercise name . i really need to make a list. LOL


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2005)

*Cardio 5-27-05*

20 min on the bike 
5.14 miles  
Was trying for 5.25 but didn't make it  Oh well there's always next week  
Hopefully


----------



## Triple Threat (May 27, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Riss Dives and leg curls for me



I've heard of muff dives, but never Riss dives.


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I've heard of muff dives, but never Riss dives.


OMG !!!!!!!  Do you think that means he goes down on himself !!!?????  SORRY RISS !!!  J/K  Don't hurt me


----------



## Triple Threat (May 27, 2005)

I was so engrossed in pornalizing your journal, I forgot to add  for the bike.


----------



## bludevil (May 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 min on the bike
> 5.14 miles
> Was trying for 5.25 but didn't make it  Oh well there's always next week
> Hopefully



I don't think those numbers are anything to be dissapointed about. Cardio and I are not friends at all.


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I was so engrossed in pornalizing your journal, I forgot to add  for the bike.


   No problem Capt. 
 Thanks


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> I don't think those numbers are anything to be dissapointed about. Cardio and I are not friends at all.


Thanks Blu,
I know,  especially when I do 2 min wu and 2 min cool down . So most of the mileage comes in 16 mins of all I can do .


----------



## b_reed23 (May 27, 2005)

great bike workout gary!! your really adding the mileage on there...intense!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Blu,
> I know,  especially when I do 2 min wu and 2 min cool down . So most of the mileage comes in 16 mins of all I can do .



 WTG speed racer! 

So are you gonna be outside all weekend showing off the hot rod and the hot bod?? I remember you saying you get a lot of traffic this weekend... did u get all the work done on the car?


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

Awesome job on the cardio!!! I bet you nail it and pass it next time, awesome job and way to go!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great bike workout gary!! your really adding the mileage on there...intense!!


Thanks Billie!  Have a great weekend !


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> WTG speed racer!
> 
> So are you gonna be outside all weekend showing off the hot rod and the hot bod?? I remember you saying you get a lot of traffic this weekend... did u get all the work done on the car?


LOL  , cris I should finish the car tonight ! perfect timing. It's RAINING right now !! Wasn't in the forecast either. 
 So I will be showing off the car but probably not the bod . I haven't tanned this year so I don't show too much skin right now. Don't want to blind anybody as the come around the curve in front of my house and make them lose control of their car ! LOL

Have fun this weekend !


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome job on the cardio!!! I bet you nail it and pass it next time, awesome job and way to go!!!


Hey Angel  

Thanks man .  Got to have a goal !


----------



## MorteSubite (May 27, 2005)

GW, very nice legs and cardio workouts! We are doing the same workouts again. 

Got back from my RR Leg workout a little while ago.


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OMG !!!!!!!  Do you think that means he goes down on himself !!!?????  SORRY RISS !!!  J/K  Don't hurt me


Hey, why do dog's lick themselves.....? Cause they can


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Angel
> 
> Thanks man .  Got to have a goal !


And thanks to people like you and Brother Pete, I have Inspiration!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2005)

> GW, very nice legs and cardio workouts! We are doing the same workouts again.


*Morte -* Thanks , I think its paying off .



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwcaton*
> _OMG !!!!!!! Do you think that means he goes down on himself !!!????? SORRY RISS !!! J/K Don't hurt me _
> 
> Hey, why do dog's lick themselves.....? Cause they can


*Riss -* You Dawg !! LOL



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwcaton*
> _Hey Angel  _
> 
> ...


*Angel - *Right back at ya Big Guy 


WoHoo , weighed in at 180.5 this morning . Thats a 2 lb loss in 2 weeks , nice and slow !


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2005)

hey G!
que pasa!
I..actually...went...to...the...gym...today...

(client stood me up, so I had time and went)
Have a great day!


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey G!
> que pasa!
> I..actually...went...to...the...gym...today...
> 
> ...


hey I saw that wo   Great job on the pullups


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2005)

thanks, brotha!
I want toget back to weighted pull ups..and not hurt my tendons again...


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2005)

*Cardio 5-29-05*

20 min , bike

5.25 miles Wohoo,
Time go up to the next resistance level and start over 

Was gonna do shock legs today but I over did the sun thing yesterday while putting up the pool


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2005)

hey Gary! U are smokin' on that bike!
have a great day!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 29, 2005)

Wow, way to go Gary! 5.25 mi, is that the same resistance you've been using all along with the goal to hit 5 mi?


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2005)

Burner  - Thanks man ! Now if bike riding packed on muscle I'd have it made  

Rocco - Yup same resistance , Thanks !


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 min , bike
> 
> 5.25 miles Wohoo,
> Time go up to the next resistance level and start over
> ...


Awesome job there Brother Gary!!!
The whole sun thing to me is over-rated   
Hope all is well


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Burner  - Thanks man ! Now if bike riding packed on muscle I'd have it made
> 
> Rocco - Yup same resistance , Thanks !


That's a damn impressive increase then!! I remember you were killing yourself to just hit 5 miles in 20 min. Congrats you beast you!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 30, 2005)

How'd the holiday weekend treat you, Gary?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2005)

wow gary, you overdid the "sun" thing, and I overdid the "food" thing this weekend...I hate holiday weekends 

hope you had a good one though


----------



## PreMier (May 31, 2005)

I overdid the beer thing hehe


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey G$... recover from the sunburn?


----------



## bludevil (Jun 1, 2005)

Another great cardio session. Hope the sunburn set in.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 1, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Gary?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 1, 2005)

Whats all this talk about sun?? It's just getting colder and colder here.... 
Where are you Gary??  Get back to it!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 1, 2005)

maybe his stationary bike broke loose and he is pedaling his way over to you Riss!!   he should be there any minute now...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

Something must have happened.. he never takes this long to post.

I bet he's driving his car all over.. showboating


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 1, 2005)

Great job on the cardio, GW!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2005)

GARY!!!!! Where are you buddy? Everything alright? Come back to us.....


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

Brother Gary, hope all is okay!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2005)

you can't hide forever Gary!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey People's  


Was having computer problems . One of my disc drives was not openin/closing like it should and the damn thing ruined a couple of disc's so I was without a computer for awhile while it was getting fixed. I tried getting on at work but the computer there is in the owners office so had to sneek in when he was out making his rounds. But that only worked if he left the computer on( which he didn't do but a couple of times ) 
Anywho , nothing exciting to report over the past week. Arm isn't really that much better. I will be on vacation starting June 13 and am going to see if I can get into the sport doc. 

now I'm off to try and catch up on some journals


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 4, 2005)

:bounce:      
welcome back! as you can see everyone was worried. stupid comp problems, hope its all fixed.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2005)

Glad your back and everything is okay!!!
Stupid Computers!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey Cris, Angel  


Good to be back, had withdrawals for sure


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 4, 2005)

sneaking into the bosses office to check in on IM, wow....that's addiction (but there are worse things!!) welcome back G-dub!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2005)

This will be Brother Gary for the next few days!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 4, 2005)

so true!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2005)

Welcome back, Gdub.  Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

Lol, where do you find this stuff?

Anyway, how's that bum arm doin? Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2005)

hola G!
ya know...if you stopped polishing the......
car so often, the arm would have time to heal...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola G!
> ya know...if you stopped polishing the......
> car so often, the arm would have time to heal...


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola G!
> ya know...if you stopped polishing the......
> car so often, the arm would have time to heal...


Hey Burner  

FYI I use the left arm for the "polishing" but you are right in general. I try to use my left arm more at work but I forget. LOL  

This week I am running the Produce/dairy dept. so the lifting will be lighter anyway and then next week I am on vacation .  Thinking about putting the arm in a sling during vacation just so I can't use it.
Yesterday wasn't good on it . Cut down a big tree out of the yard.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks Cris /Billie


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> next week I am on vacation



Got any big plans or just hanging out and relaxing?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Got any big plans or just hanging out and relaxing?


Plans ?   if the weather cooperates , I'll finish painting on the 'Vette and spend as much time as possible in the pool. Maybe a couple of day trips somewhere and put in some apps for a new job at a few places . Nothing too exciting , might sneak down and see if I can catch Billie doing one of her super-human wo's .






















J/K  LOL   Hi Billie


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2005)

Somebody sent me the link to this guys BB posing routine .  Pretty cool , I guess.
http://www.ifilm.com/ifilmdetail/2671871?htv=12


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2005)

Heya bud!  Hows the tri?  Hows the elbow?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2005)

http://www.jackalsgym.com/store/html/rehband.html

Check out the tennis elbow support.  Wear it to work, and during the day.. they work wonders for tendonitis.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 7, 2005)

hey gary, join me any time!  I dont' get up until around 9:00 though  don't be waking me up at 5:30 to go to the gym!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://www.jackalsgym.com/store/html/rehband.html
> 
> Check out the tennis elbow support.  Wear it to work, and during the day.. they work wonders for tendonitis.


Just make sure you get the right size  What's up Gary buddy?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud! Hows the tri? Hows the elbow?


Db, elbow is so so . but is better than it was .



> PreMierhttp://www.jackalsgym.com/store/html/rehband.html
> 
> Check out the tennis elbow support. Wear it to work, and during the day.. they work wonders for tendonitis.


Jake, thanks, I have one ! Not that brand but i have one. wear it at work . Take it off during breaks and lunch



> b_reed23hey gary, join me any time! I dont' get up until around 9:00 though  don't be waking me up at 5:30 to go to the gym!!!!


Hey Yummy Tummy   you know you'd get up at 5:30 to wo with me


----------



## bludevil (Jun 7, 2005)

Take care of that arm, and have fun on vacation next week.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 7, 2005)

only if we can take a power nap after we work out 

are you still doing cardio/legs ??? just curious


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 7, 2005)

Brother Gary, hows it goin Brother? Is the arm feeling any better? Goin on Vacation next week huh?, I leave for Disney World next Thursday nite, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 7, 2005)

GW! i'm jealous of all this vacation talk... G are you looking to find a job doing something totaly different... or looking for something similar to what you're doing now? just make sure it allows the arm to heal!! 

and if you're gonna make the trip to see billie, at least bring a hammer and help with the playhouse, right B?!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 7, 2005)

Enjoy the time off, Gdub.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2005)

haha....cris, you have a point there, but why don't you join us too???  I'm a half way point for the 2 of you!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> only if we can take a power nap after we work out
> 
> are you still doing cardio/legs ??? just curious


We could try  

This week I'm totally veg'n out and next week I hope to take the veg'n out to a totally new level

whether or not i get into the doctors office next week will help me decide what I do next. Might have to rethink my plan of attack . Might have to adapt to an "old persons" workout LOL  Pink db's here I come  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, hows it goin Brother? Is the arm feeling any better? Goin on Vacation next week huh?, I leave for Disney World next Thursday nite, I can't wait!!!


Disney World !!  You must have deep pockets !  Never been but my credit card went once   Ex wife to the kids and her mom to disney world while we were separated ! 

Oh and I don't think my arm is much better this week. Maybe next week I'll try some pulls of some kind and see for sure.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> GW! i'm jealous of all this vacation talk... G are you looking to find a job doing something totaly different... or looking for something similar to what you're doing now? just make sure it allows the arm to heal!!
> 
> and if you're gonna make the trip to see billie, at least bring a hammer and help with the playhouse, right B?!


Hey Cris  

Whatever I look for will have to pay considerably more !  Right now I just walk across the street to work. Any new job would require a minimum drive of 20-25 miles so I'd have car expenses then .  The only thing I am aware of right now is a job with IBC ( Butternut bread ) and they are going thruogh a major restructuring ( bankrupcy) so I'd be afraid of starting there and then being let go ! 

I never go anywhere without my hammer !! LOL  You gonna be there too ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Enjoy the time off, Gdub.


Thanks man !  I will do my bestest !


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 8, 2005)

Enjoy that vacation.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I leave for Disney World next Thursday nite, I can't wait!!!



Disney World. Where a kid can be a kid. And an adult can be a kid, too.   

I'm headed to Disney Land in July.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://www.jackalsgym.com/store/html/rehband.html
> 
> Check out the tennis elbow support.  Wear it to work, and during the day.. they work wonders for tendonitis.


I saved that for myself...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 8, 2005)

When you get back to the gym, trying using moist heat on your arm before the w/o and then icing it RIGHT after the w/o. Helped me when mine was getting pretty bad. Doing anything fun for vacation? Tried to look and see but maybe I missed it.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> When you get back to the gym, trying using moist heat on your arm before the w/o and then icing it RIGHT after the w/o. Helped me when mine was getting pretty bad. Doing anything fun for vacation? Tried to look and see but maybe I missed it.


Thanks Rocco, 

Should I wear the "brace" too ?

Only thing I know for sure about vacation is tryiong to finish the paint job on the 'vetter and probably a day trip to some exotic place  ( LOL Exotic - missouri LOL )
Definetly getting in some pool time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Rocco,
> 
> Should I wear the "brace" too ?
> 
> ...


Ummmmm, while training? Personally I wouldn't but I'm not really sure about that. If while your lifting it would help to wear the brace I would say go ahead but I've found when I wore a brace before while w/o, my injury would be worse when I'd stop wearing the brace.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Ummmmm, while training? Personally I wouldn't but I'm not really sure about that. If while your lifting it would help to wear the brace I would say go ahead but I've found when I wore a brace before while w/o, my injury would be worse when I'd stop wearing the brace.


I see ! Guess I could do both and see what happens unless DB comes in with some input .


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 9, 2005)

Lol, well, he's gonna hook you up pretty quick here... By the way, Im better, which may explain why you are hurt...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2005)

Brother Gary, hows it goin? Hows the injury healin up and hows the plans for Vacation shaping up?


----------



## bludevil (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah how's the vacation plans coming


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 9, 2005)

HEY G$! have fun this weekend!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Lol, well, he's gonna hook you up pretty quick here... By the way, Im better, which may explain why you are hurt...


Hey Fish  

glad to hear you are better. I will probably test the arm in a few days .


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, hows it goin? Hows the injury healin up and hows the plans for Vacation shaping up?


Angel,Blu 

Going pretty good I guess , 2 more days until vacation !! Got a 2 ,possibly 3 cars to detail . Only bad thing is only one is a paying job . LOL I am sooo ready for vacation


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> HEY G$! have fun this weekend!!


hey Ms. Cris  

i will ,got 2 more work days then it's vacation time    You got any big plans this weekend ?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2005)

I hear ya BRother Gary, I'm with ya on that, Vacation can NEVER come soon enough!!! How long are you taking off of w/o? I sure hope your arm gets better, Injuries really suck don't they!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya BRother Gary, I'm with ya on that, Vacation can NEVER come soon enough!!! How long are you taking off of w/o? I sure hope your arm gets better, Injuries really suck don't they!!!


Hey Angel ,
Taking a week off now and a week somother time. I will test the arm sometime next week and hopefullly it will let me wo after vacation.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hope you're back into it seem G-dub. I'm anxious to see you post your old crazy workouts .


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 10, 2005)

OLD! are you gonna take that G?!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2005)

Old was referring to his workouts... He hasn't post one in a while, hence the term "old." Honestly, try using your brain for once Cris  ...j/k


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2005)

have a great weekend g-dub  be careful of that arm while your detailing those cars!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> OLD! are you gonna take that G?!


 
Yup !


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Old was referring to his workouts... He hasn't post one in a while, hence the term "old." Honestly, try using your brain for once Cris  ...j/k


    You gonna take that Cris


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> have a great weekend g-dub  be careful of that arm while your detailing those cars!!


Will do Billie !   Gonna practice some power naps too !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok I missed it.  Shows how bad I've been slacking here at IM.  What happened to your arm Gary?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 11, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Ok I missed it. Shows how bad I've been slacking here at IM. What happened to your arm Gary?


Grocery store elbow !   It hurts to pull but push is ok. So I've been wearing a support and not working out for awhile. probably 3 weeks or so. Gonna test it this coming week to see if/how much better it is.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Will do Billie !   Gonna practice some power naps too !


  Those are awesome!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2005)

Not you too!  If the pain is on the inside of the elbow it is probably medial epicondylitis, if the outside then lateral epicondylitis (more commonly referred to as 'tennis elbow').  My elbow problems started out as the medial type, but when that went away I discovered my elbow was arthritic, which I will always have to deal with.

I'm betting your epicondylitis will clear up and you'll be fine.  You are doing the right thing by just laying off and letting it heal.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 11, 2005)

JD,


You hit it right on the head Bud   Guess I'll just get fat and lazy for awhile. I tried doing just legs a couple a times a week and it just didn't hold my  interest   Guess I'm a all or nothing kind of guy


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

Brother Gary, I totally agree with Brother Paul!!! Rest up and before you know it you'll be back to blowin everything away!!!

You...........Fat and Lazy?...............


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> JD,
> You hit it right on the head Bud   Guess I'll just get fat and lazy for awhile. I tried doing just legs a couple a times a week and it just didn't hold my  interest   Guess I'm a all or nothing kind of guy


Boy I hear that! I had those two 6 week layoffs and I could only do legs... that sucked.  First 6 weeks was fine, but the second layoff, I just stopped doing everything.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2005)

Heya GW sorry to hear the arm isn't better yet!  Have you gone to the doctor yet to get it fully checked out!?!?!

If I were you I'd try and do legs throughout the week.  The more test you produce the more LBM you will retain.  And especially at an older age your body breaks down LBM much faster then someone younger.  Just some food for thought.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

Haven't been to the sport doc but I have a regular doctor appointment tomorrow for something else so will run it by him just so i get my moneys worth.

Guess I better get dressed and get busy detaling car number 2 for the week ( so far). LOL ah this is the life lounging around in the robe until 10 .  Of course if it wasn't raining I would of been up and at it a lot earlier .


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2005)

'morning, brotha MOFO!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Haven't been to the sport doc but I have a regular doctor appointment tomorrow for something else so will run it by him just so i get my moneys worth.
> 
> Guess I better get dressed and get busy detaling car number 2 for the week ( so far). LOL ah this is the life lounging around in the robe until 10 .  Of course if it wasn't raining I would of been up and at it a lot earlier .



Why don't you rub it in a little    Enjoy while u can


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Why don't you rub it in a little    Enjoy while u can


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bludevil*
> _Why don't you rub it in a little  Enjoy while u can_


2 Town Cars down and one pick up to go .  This isn't exactly helping my arm any.  LOL

Blu , just for you I will get up at ..oh ... 7am tomorrow.  But wednesday I think I'll sleep til NOON !!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Blu , just for you I will get up at ..oh ... 7am tomorrow.  But wednesday I think I'll sleep til NOON !!!!


You bastard LOL...I'm up every day at 6am.  AND ITS MY SUMMER!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You bastard LOL...I'm up every day at 6am. AND ITS MY SUMMER!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 13, 2005)

and i thought the females did all the whoring in journals  hey GW, how about a workout!? just kidding, hope the arm is feeling better.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> and i thought the females did all the whoring in journals  hey GW, how about a workout!? just kidding, hope the arm is feeling better.


Check out Seans journal


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2005)

if it makes u feel better...I'm back on day shift..and wake up is 0430...have to be there by 0600....
That would be 6am for you non-military folk..


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

I feel so much better  


Hey Mr. Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2005)

glad my misery can bring joy to others...

He brotha MOFO!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2005)

hey gary, thought I'd help whore up your journal a bit


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey gary, thought I'd help whore up your journal a bit


Thank you Billie ! You are my favorite w..scratch that  You are my favorite MoFo !  LOL

Hope your hubby gets the new job even though it means you'll be even farther away from me


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> if it makes u feel better...I'm back on day shift..and wake up is 0430...have to be there by 0600....
> That would be 6am for you non-military folk..


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> wednesday I think I'll sleep til NOON !!!!



You are definitely taking this man of leisure thing seriously!  

I can't remember the last time I slept that late.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Blu , just for you I will get up at ..oh ... 7am tomorrow.  But wednesday I think I'll sleep til NOON !!!!



Don't strain yourself or anything, gee, I'm not a slave-driver. How about 11am on wed.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2005)

hey Gary..I am still hoping to be over your way when Angel has his comp. next year, it would be cool if we could all meet up


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey Gary..I am still hoping to be over your way when Angel has his comp. next year, it would be cool if we could all meet up


Sounds great !!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 14, 2005)

Where is this comp angel's having? If it's at the Arnold Classic, it's a possibilty for me .


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok people , went to the doc today.  Lot of big words I don't remember but basically he said rest it Something about years of repetitive motion is more likely the culprit than something i might of done recently and gave me some super size Ibuprofen and said if that doesn't help in a few weeks he would try some steroids of some kind ( prednazone ? sp )  . Also something about if I didn't rest it and let it "heal" it could calcify and then be worse ? Did I understand that right ?

Anywho, rather than waiting until the last minute ... anybody got any suggestions on a wo for when I return ?  I was wondering if P/RR/S would be ok or is there something else that would be less likely to "re-injure" my arm as long as I keep proper form?  That make sense ?  Just the ramblings of an old man .


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 14, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Where is this comp angel's having? If it's at the Arnold Classic, it's a possibilty for me .


Gateway in May In St. Louis


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2005)

Brother Gary, sorry to hear about your arm!!! What do you think it could be, as far as repetitive motion? Do you do the same thing on your job or somethin? At least it's prolly not from lifting, thats a plus!!! I say try HIT, it's pretty safe as far as your joints and stuff. I really liked it when I did it for my comp. last year, and now it appears as if I'll be HITting it again for my next one. Maybe you can read up on it in your spare time, I have several links if your interested!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Check out Seans journal


just when you thought i wasn't going to reply to this...    

but hey, the crossword puzzles might be just what the doctor ordered for a few weeks. that and toying around with the hammer...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ok people , went to the doc today.  Lot of big words I don't remember but basically he said rest it Something about years of repetitive motion is more likely the culprit than something i might of done recently and gave me some super size Ibuprofen and said if that doesn't help in a few weeks he would try some steroids of some kind ( prednazone ? sp )  . Also something about if I didn't rest it and let it "heal" it could calcify and then be worse ? Did I understand that right ?



Yea, that sounds right.. however, EDUCATE yourself on prednizone before you just use it... its bad shit IMO.  I was on it for 3-4months straight because I kept getting poison ivy while i lived in Arkansas.  Its a steroidal hormone, and if I would have known all the shit(problems) it can lead to, I would have opted for something else.  Just do your research so you can make an educated decision


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> that and toying around with the hammer...


hmmm....pain in the arm.....years of repetative motion....   I think Cris figured out how gary hurt his arm


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, sorry to hear about your arm!!! What do you think it could be, as far as repetitive motion? Do you do the same thing on your job or somethin? At least it's prolly not from lifting, thats a plus!!! I say try HIT, it's pretty safe as far as your joints and stuff. I really liked it when I did it for my comp. last year, and now it appears as if I'll be HITting it again for my next one. Maybe you can read up on it in your spare time, I have several links if your interested!!!


Angel ,
yup I do a LOT of the same old shit everyday at work and Tues and Fri are worse cos thats when we get our inventory from the warehouse. I do a lot of 1 arm rows on that day . LOL  unfortunately I do them all with my right arm. 8 years of that has to take it's toll. 

Will look into the HIT . Thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> just when you thought i wasn't going to reply to this...
> 
> but hey, the crossword puzzles might be just what the doctor ordered for a few weeks. that and toying around with the hammer...


Oh look, I got a california howdy from Cris !!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, that sounds right.. however, EDUCATE yourself on prednizone before you just use it... its bad shit IMO. I was on it for 3-4months straight because I kept getting poison ivy while i lived in Arkansas. Its a steroidal hormone, and if I would have known all the shit(problems) it can lead to, I would have opted for something else. Just do your research so you can make an educated decision


Jake,

did you start with the 5 day packet? (I did a couple of those while having rotator problems ) . I'm sure thats what I will start with to see how it effects me . But I will research and be ready to ask for something else if need be . Thanks man !


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hmmm....pain in the arm.....years of repetative motion.... I think Cris figured out how gary hurt his arm


Billie, sweetheart, 
I told once already I use my left arm for that.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 15, 2005)

I would suggest a 2/3 day full body routine, either HIT or HST. On these routines, you may want to cut out arm training all together because they get hit with all the compound exercises.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> I would suggest a 2/3 day full body routine, either HIT or HST. On these routines, you may want to cut out arm training all together because they get hit with all the compound exercises.


 HIT really worked well for my arm when it was bad and I don't think I did direct arm work at the time. Tri's get hit with chest and Bi's and I did reverse grip pulldowns to help hit the bi's more also.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2005)

I would still wait until your doctor gives you the "ok" to go back to the gym though


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 15, 2005)

Geez, G-dub! Everybody is gettin hurt!! Good luck with that man, Ill pray for ya!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> I would suggest a 2/3 day full body routine, either HIT or HST. On these routines, you may want to cut out arm training all together because they get hit with all the compound exercises.


What would i do for back ? pulldowns really hurt ( last time I tried them I couldn't even start 70 lbs ) , 1 arm Db rows are so so , cg cable rows aren't too bad. Hmmmm I don't remember how pullups felt ? OLD FART !!!!

Oh and triceps pressdowns were killers !  But that would be no problem to replace.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I would still wait until your doctor gives you the "ok" to go back to the gym though


Oh I'll wait  for awhile heehee


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Geez, G-dub! Everybody is gettin hurt!! Good luck with that man, Ill pray for ya!


Thanks Fish


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What would i do for back ? pulldowns really hurt ( last time I tried them I couldn't even start 70 lbs ) , 1 arm Db rows are so so , cg cable rows aren't too bad. Hmmmm I don't remember how pullups felt ? OLD FART !!!!
> 
> Oh and triceps pressdowns were killers !  But that would be no problem to replace.


Maybe pullovers?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 15, 2005)

keep up the positive attitude and the creative/modified workouts! and what's with the eye twitch a few posts back... what kind of meds are you REALLY on pal?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

I agree with BRother Rocco, or even straight arm pushdowns, those can really fry your lats!!! 
I also agree with Brother Blu, a solid FullBody routine would do just fine, you don't even have to work arms like he said!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> keep up the positive attitude and the creative/modified workouts! and what's with the eye twitch a few posts back... what kind of meds are you REALLY on pal?


Itching to get back at it


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I agree with BRother Rocco, or even straight arm pushdowns, those can really fry your lats!!!
> I also agree with Brother Blu, a solid FullBody routine would do just fine, you don't even have to work arms like he said!!!


Guess I'll just have to try something and see what happens  Hell , I might even end up inventing a new exercise / peice of equipment


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Guess I'll just have to try something and see what happens  Hell , I might even end up inventing a new exercise / peice of equipment


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2005)

Work around it bud.  Spend like a week experimenting with all kinds of lifts...going light though...and see which you can do and which hurt.  Weed out the bad ones then form a routine around all the things you can do.  Some activation is better then none IMO.

And dont go by a normal doctors word...get a specialist to tell you what to do.  Regular doctors always tell you to stop working out b/c they don't know shit.  A specialist will be able to better asses you problem and your limits.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey GW!  just curious, have you always trained in your home gym? every been a member anywhere?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 17, 2005)

almost forgot... HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 17, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> And dont go by a normal doctors word...get a specialist to tell you what to do.  Regular doctors always tell you to stop working out b/c they don't know shit.  A specialist will be able to better asses you problem and your limits.



A regular doctor will also tell you to stop working out since it's safe.  You're unlikely to hurt yourself doing nothing.  If the doctor says it's OK and you wind up getting hurt, the doctor will look bad.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What would i do for back ? pulldowns really hurt ( last time I tried them I couldn't even start 70 lbs ) , 1 arm Db rows are so so , cg cable rows aren't too bad. Hmmmm I don't remember how pullups felt ? OLD FART !!!!
> 
> Oh and triceps pressdowns were killers !  But that would be no problem to replace.



Back would be 
#1 Deadlifts, (this shouldn't bother arm to much since you not pulling/pushing anything, just grasping).
#2 WG Pullups
#3 Chinups
#4 Any type of row that doesn't inflame your injury (cable rows, db rows etc...)
#5 Good Mornings
#6 Pullover


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2005)

Yo! G-Man!
How's things? HAvea  couple minutes and thought I'd drop in to see how things are going. U still sore?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Jake,
> 
> did you start with the 5 day packet? (I did a couple of those while having rotator problems ) . I'm sure thats what I will start with to see how it effects me . But I will research and be ready to ask for something else if need be . Thanks man !



I think I did when I first started.. then i was on perscription for it, and just kept getting it refilled.  I worked out in the brush, so I was around poison ivy/oak all day, every day.  I never had any ill effects, but like I said if I knew what I know now, I would have gone a different route.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2005)

dam! is that u in the avi, Jake? holy schnikes!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2005)

Yea, last year.  Like I told DB, im 15lbs heavier.  Ill get an updated one soon


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 18, 2005)

Brother Gary, hows the arm now? Tried any kind of w/o with it?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey Gary, what type of move hurts the shoulder (it is the shoulder... yes??)
You need to work stuff that takes that joint movemnt out. Deads are great and will hit your whole back no probs. Rows with a pronated (palm down) grip may hurt but rows with a neutral or supinated grip (palm up) may work for a while.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, what type of move hurts the shoulder (it is the shoulder... yes??)
> You need to work stuff that takes that joint movemnt out. Deads are great and will hit your whole back no probs. Rows with a pronated (palm down) grip may hurt but rows with a neutral or supinated grip (palm up) may work for a while.


I think it's his elbow that hurts unless something else has come up.

Hey Gary, how's you doing?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 20, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Hey GW!  just curious, have you always trained in your home gym? every been a member anywhere?


Hey Cris  

Many many moons ago I had a gym memebership but I have trained at home for the past 2-3 years


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Everybody  


Well vacation is over    Did some playing around in the gym . Can tell arm is definetly better stilll has a ways  to go .  

Pullups/pulldowns are still definetly out as are db/bb rows. I can do them (except the pullups) but there is still a definet "pain" in the right arm if I do.  

Rack deads were ok, shrugs even cg cable rows were good ( really light but good )  

So I am giving it at least another week of "complete" rest  ( back to work so will get some work on it there ) and then I will start a modified wo doing what I can with lighter weights, stricter form for a better mind/muscle connection. 

Still going to do the PRRS for now.

So thats it in a nut shell !!  How  the heck is everybody else ?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2005)

Heya Gdub.  Good to see you back.  Enjoy the rest, hope the arm is feeling better.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 20, 2005)

Glad to hear vacation went well, and arm is somewhat better. I agree with taking another week off to let it heal. As you know, just take it light and slow with arm exercises.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

Im going to have to agree with Blu here, you should really rest that arm, so, whats the word otherwise?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 21, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Im going to have to agree with Blu here, you should really rest that arm, so, whats the word otherwise?


Not much,
Back to work   and trying to get some more Honey Do's done .


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 21, 2005)

I agree with Brother Pylon,and I am VERY Familiar with the Ole' Honey Do List!!! LOL 
Take care of your arm, you'll be right back at it before ya know it!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 21, 2005)

Hope your recovery is quick! Despite the constant urge to work around an injury.... it's still better to do less and be safe than do too much. Good luck!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 21, 2005)

I think you should just keep smashing it through the pain, it will eventually go away.... you know the muscle is more important than your later years and being able to pick up the grandkids and stuff. Hell, you can always get major surgery and get a new elbow


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

Helloooo.....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 22, 2005)

I hear ya Riss, nobody's posting!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 22, 2005)

GW must be in the hospital from taking your advice, Riss.... Who knows?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

Maybe we should just whore the crap outta his journal while he's not here


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey You Whores !!!!!!!  LOL  

Been busy with this , that and the other thing    Great advise Riss  

Don't you worry , I shall return !!!!    I check on you all everyday just don't post much, but if any of you get out of line or do anything stupid I'll be there to let you know about it ( or rub it in  )

Nice pics Riss but you better get your ass in gear ! 14 weeks isn't that long


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

Whats wrong with my advice...?? 
I got time bud, 14 weeks is about spot on where i stand now


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 22, 2005)

lurking in your own journal huh? that's a new concept!   arm getting any better...?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Been busy with this , that and the other thing


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> lurking in your own journal huh? that's a new concept!  arm getting any better...?


Hey Cris   

You are so funny !


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


Billie,

I bet you are one  mischevious soul aren't you ?


----------



## bludevil (Jun 23, 2005)

How's it hanging G-dub


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2005)

hey stranger! How's things?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

Brother Gary, hows the arm treatin ya? Thank you for your kind words in my Journal too, I very much appreciate that!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

G-dub is CRAZZY!!!!

... *shrugs*


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> How's it hanging G-dub


Hey Blu  

Hanging pretty good.  Just got in from the pool   Gonna test the arm again this weekend


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, hows the arm treatin ya? Thank you for your kind words in my Journal too, I very much appreciate that!!!


No Problem Angel . You


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> G-dub is CRAZZY!!!!
> 
> ... *shrugs*


ME ?   

Hey Fish


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

LOL, yeah. How ya doin??


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Billie,
> 
> I bet you are one mischevious soul aren't you ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2005)

How's the pain GW ??


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 25, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> How's the pain GW ??


Hey YM  

Pain ? Not much I guess .  Just on occassion  now instead of all the time


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 25, 2005)

Hey everybody   


You almost didn't have me to kick around anymore.  I was down at the Lake of the Ozarks helping the son-in-law down some trees today. Big 'uns !   Very first tree, already been trimmed out so just a couple of cuts to shorten in up so it doesn't go all the way to the seawall when it falls. Ties it off to cut the top 15 ft off, we are pulling the rope tight and when it breaks and the tension comes off the line I start backpeddling and can't stop (Pretty good incline )!!! I started out about 20 ft from the seawall and didn't stop until I ended up in the Lake !!!  
Guess what ?  I CAN"T SWIM !!!!! And the other guys didn't see me fall in  !  Just a splash and me coming up out of the water. LOL Still had the rope in my hand though  Good thing it was only 3-4 ft deep right at the wall instead of 10-12 ft or I might of been swimmin' with the fishes !

But the arm feels better than usual ! Will try some real work with it tomorrow ( weights)


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 25, 2005)

Haha, as your pain goes away, mine begins .


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 25, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Haha, as your pain goes away, mine begins .


No way !!!   What did you do ?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 25, 2005)

Heh, check my journal... My shoulders are bothering me the most out of anything, but my hips feel a little weird as well. I'm gonna take a couple weeks off of the weights and just doing cardio, and maybe some BW exercises if my shoulders are up to it.

 It mostly started when I did wide overhand grip pullups, there was a weird "clicking" feeling in my right shoulder at the top of each rep. Then, on my chest day, tuesday, I was doing incline flyes and I think I went a little too heavy and too low. Now, they just don't feel normal....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2005)

Damn gary we almost lost ya!  I woulda felt so bad that I wasn't around!!!  Hows everything been otherwise?  I see you elbow is getting better....hope it heals up well enough so you can lift again!!



			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, check my journal... My shoulders are bothering me the most out of anything, but my hips feel a little weird as well. I'm gonna take a couple weeks off of the weights and just do cardio, and maybe some BW exercises if my shoulders are up to it.
> 
> It mostly started when I did wide overhand grip pullups, there was a weird "clicking" feeling in my right shoulder at the top of each rep. Then, on my chest day, tuesday, I was doing incline flyes and I think I went a little too heavy and too low. Now, they just don't feel normal....


Heya bud don't push that.  I had the same feeling and then I was layed out for 4 months with a torn cuff!  Rest it up and go lighter!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 26, 2005)

Ughhh... I really hope it's not that. I'm kind of scared now... I wonder if I should get it checked out. I can't really tell how serious it is... I'm not in a lot of pain, but they definately don't feel normal... Kind of itchy and maybe a dull kind of pain. I'm definately gonna take a couple weeks off of them, but if they're not normal by then, I feel like I'm fucked .


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey everybody
> 
> 
> You almost didn't have me to kick around anymore.  I was down at the Lake of the Ozarks helping the son-in-law down some trees today. Big 'uns !   Very first tree, already been trimmed out so just a couple of cuts to shorten in up so it doesn't go all the way to the seawall when it falls. Ties it off to cut the top 15 ft off, we are pulling the rope tight and when it breaks and the tension comes off the line I start backpeddling and can't stop (Pretty good incline )!!! I started out about 20 ft from the seawall and didn't stop until I ended up in the Lake !!!
> ...


OMG!!! Glad you where in shallow water, and you had the rope in your hand!!! Sheesh, alot of craziness has been goin on here lately, glad your okay and the arm is on the mend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 26, 2005)

all this craziness is because of the full moon last week   lol...

gary, I am so glad your okay!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 27, 2005)

hahaha.. that sucks you almost died.. but its funny you cant swim


----------



## bludevil (Jun 27, 2005)

Glad to hear you didn't drown, sounds like you need to count your blessings. On a side note- you gonna take swimming lessons now


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 27, 2005)

The next time you go cutting down trees, put on a life jacket!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Ughhh... I really hope it's not that. I'm kind of scared now... I wonder if I should get it checked out. I can't really tell how serious it is... I'm not in a lot of pain, but they definately don't feel normal... Kind of itchy and maybe a dull kind of pain. I'm definately gonna take a couple weeks off of them, but if they're not normal by then, I feel like I'm fucked .


Na your ok for now just dont push it.  If you've been going heavy for a while try and go a little lighter...shoot for some reps.  Ease up on the pressure your putting the shoulder on and just relaxe some.  Don't stress it to much...a break may do you good!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> The next time you go cutting down trees, put on a life jacket!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2005)

Glad to hear your ok buddy!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 27, 2005)

*Angel, Billie -*  Thanks  

*Jake -  *Yup, pretty funny (now)

*Blu - *Nope, no swimmin' lessons  

*Capt. *- No worries. It only takes once for me to catch on to something like that  

*DB -   *

*JD - *Thanks Buddy !


----------



## Rissole (Jun 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey everybody
> 
> 
> You almost didn't have me to kick around anymore.  I was down at the Lake of the Ozarks helping the son-in-law down some trees today. Big 'uns !   Very first tree, already been trimmed out so just a couple of cuts to shorten in up so it doesn't go all the way to the seawall when it falls. Ties it off to cut the top 15 ft off, we are pulling the rope tight and when it breaks and the tension comes off the line I start backpeddling and can't stop (Pretty good incline )!!! I started out about 20 ft from the seawall and didn't stop until I ended up in the Lake !!!
> ...


 Nice one Gary  Maybe you should fall over more and it might fix the arm right up


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 29, 2005)

Where are you?  Not in the lake again I hope


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Where are you?  Not in the lake again I hope


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey everybody
> 
> 
> You almost didn't have me to kick around anymore.  I was down at the Lake of the Ozarks helping the son-in-law down some trees today. Big 'uns !   Very first tree, already been trimmed out so just a couple of cuts to shorten in up so it doesn't go all the way to the seawall when it falls. Ties it off to cut the top 15 ft off, we are pulling the rope tight and when it breaks and the tension comes off the line I start backpeddling and can't stop (Pretty good incline )!!! I started out about 20 ft from the seawall and didn't stop until I ended up in the Lake !!!
> ...


 you crack me up buddy. Glad your alright and good luck with the weights


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 30, 2005)

*Riss - *You're as funny as ever  

*JD -  *Nope , but in the pool a lot . Thats the first place I go when I get home from work  

*DB - *How goes it bud ?

*Rocco -*  Thanks man !   Arm is feeling better than ever. Might try some real wo's in a week or so instead of they wimpy one's    I haven't been wearing the brace the past 2 days and it feels good .  Trying to lift smarter though.  Hard to do sometimes.  Gotta remember I'm old but I'm so old I forget


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 30, 2005)

I keep forgetting you're a grand-pa!! Its awesome to hear that arm is doin a bit better!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Gotta remember I'm old but I'm so old I forget


   

Goin good man...you know the deal.  Just finished my final today...I'm actually gonna get a summer LOL.  Adding a few more hours to my schedual to make some extra $$


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 1, 2005)

Glad you're still around, Gary


----------



## Alaric (Jul 1, 2005)

Oooh what have you been up to over here gwatcon. 

Lol, great story telling skills.  
But say you did fall into a "deeper" end,  would you have been able to doggy paddle yourself out of the water?? 

Doggy paddling is key, what better way to show off your gains on the beach/pools by doggy paddling around the water.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2005)

Yeah, what's up Gary?  How's it going?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey Gang  

I'm still kickin'   been real busy with the holiday stuff ( glad thats over! I hate holidays. work your ass off to get ready , take time off, work your ass off to catch back up !!  )

Will be ready to start a new journal in 2 weeks  ( i think thats what I figured on ) Still doing half -assed , whatever I feel like wo's but getting ready to get serious again.   Arm is getting better evryday  ( I think ), haven't been wearing the brace for almost a week now.  

Everybody have a great 4th?  Hope so !  Oh , and I am watching you guys so no slacking


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Gang
> 
> I'm still kickin'   been real busy with the holiday stuff ( glad thats over! I hate holidays. work your ass off to get ready , take time off, work your ass off to catch back up !!  )
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you were just like everyone else!  LOL busy all weekend!!  Myself included.

Glad to hear the arm is getting better.  What will be your plan of attack once you start lifting again....gonna go with prrs or just what ever you feel like doing again?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey DB  

yeah , glad the holiday is over .

I will probably do a 4 day split of some kind and with a rep range of 8-12. Focusing on form and ROM more than the amount of weight used. Throw some cardio in the mix for grins and giggles. Do that for 8-12 weeks then see whats what. Really need to decide on some goals so I can work the diet accordingly.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 5, 2005)

No my friend... P/RR/S calls to you... You need it...


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 5, 2005)

GW be careful!! My parents tossed me into the pool at around 6 mos so I don't remember not being able to swim...how scary for you! Sounds like the arm is doing much better... can't wait to see the new journal... are you gonna abandon this one completely?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Fish/Cris  


I will return to this journal and PRRS at some time but for now I'm just gonna Keep It Simple


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Fish/Cris
> 
> 
> I will return to this journal and PRRS at some time but for now I'm just gonna *Keep It Simple*


 You left the "*Stupid" *part out .


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2005)

Glad your getting back into the swing of things and the arm is feeling better!!! Just take it slow and you'l be just fine!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

Lol, sean, nice

Yeah, G-dubba, just start off easy, and it'll all come together


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds like a solid plan of attack!

As for goals...BULK DAMNIT!!!!  All you ever do is cut...man I say set a goal of 15lbs and run with it!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 7, 2005)

*Sean - *I knew someone would say that  

*Angel - *Thanks  

*Fish - *will do  

*DB - *Mind reader !!!  I was thinking about that


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 7, 2005)

Good seeing you around, gw. Hoping to see more workouts in here soon!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB
> 
> yeah , glad the holiday is over .
> 
> I will probably do a 4 day split of some kind and with a rep range of 8-12. Focusing on form and ROM more than the amount of weight used. Throw some cardio in the mix for grins and giggles. Do that for 8-12 weeks then see whats what. Really need to decide on some goals so I can work the diet accordingly.


Sometimes to help the joints and tendons strengthen and assimilate better, rep ranges of 12-15 are good for 2-3 weeks. Just a thought.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 11, 2005)

G-dub, you a crazy man. Take it easy with everything, like i said, and try out what big rocco suggested


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2005)

Yeah, what they said!!! Hows it goin Brother Gary?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2005)

HEY OLD MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I bet he forgot where he put his computer....that damn old age will do that to ya.

WAKE UP THE PRICE IS RIGHT IS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 11, 2005)

The Price is Right isn't only for old people, I used to watch it with my sisters when I was really little(around 4-6 or 7) .


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> The Price is Right isn't only for old people, I used to watch it with my sisters when I was really little(around 4-6 or 7) .


Ye me to...but my grandfather was there watching it with me LOL!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

Hes finishing his strained peas, you jerks!! Then it's nap time, so get off his back!! ROFL

G-dub, we only harp on you cuz we love you!! We all can only hope to look as good as you when we are grandparents!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2005)

where ya at Gary??? hope all is well!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey Peoples ,

Been busyy and trying to put some finishing touches on my new wo to start this weekend.  Start a new journal too just for grins and giggles. I think the arm is ready . Haven't had any problems for the past 2 weeks .

See ya Sunday !


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Haven't had any problems for the past 2 weeks .
> 
> See ya Sunday !


YAY!!!!!!!!! G-DUB is ALIVE!!!  

  Hi!


----------



## bludevil (Jul 13, 2005)

Good luck brother!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Peoples ,
> 
> Been busyy and trying to put some finishing touches on my new wo to start this weekend.  Start a new journal too just for grins and giggles. I think the arm is ready . Haven't had any problems for the past 2 weeks .
> 
> See ya Sunday !



Cool      Let's see what you came up with


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2005)

Yea I wanna see what crazy thing you put together now....you always amaze me LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Cool      Let's see what you came up with


   100% agree!!! Can't wait to see what you come up with!!! Any sneak peaks for us?


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 14, 2005)

Good to see that you and your arm are back, gw


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey Gang !  


No sneek peeks    Hell I have changed my mind 5 times this week . LOL  I'll probably end up staying with PRRS  just going lighter ( stricter form / RI's / Cadence etc) . Probably start with Rep range instead of power like I usually do . Might do that two weeks in a row to get back into the swing of things then get back on the regular cycle.
But hey I still have a couple of days to change my mind again  

Side bar - going to go help the son-in-law cut trees Saturday. Hope there's no water close by


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Gary, I hear ya about changing your mind!!! I can't count the times I did    Have you considered just leaving Power week out entirely? Just a thought (  ) Like you said, just take it slow, you know what your doing, and you'll be great!!!

Be careful !!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2005)

LOL!!! Be careful, we dont want to lose you!

Yeah, maybe a p/rr/s/rr/p, or like big Archie said, even leave P week out entirely! Im always hurtin after it, if only a little.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 15, 2005)

happy friday gw!   have a good weekend! maybe you should cut trees with a life jacket... just in case!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2005)

thanks Boys and Girls   


I was actually thinking about doing RR/RR/S for a few months and see how things are going before adding Power back into the mix. I like Power week though  

I'll be careful . See ya Sunday with an actual wo !!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> thanks Boys and Girls
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking about doing RR/RR/S for a few months and see how things are going before adding Power back into the mix. I like Power week though
> ...


I like that plan!!! Can't wait, glad your gettin back into the swing of things!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 15, 2005)

yay!! I can't wait to see the w/o Sunday!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 16, 2005)

Good luck getting back in Gary! Oh, and post on here the MINUTE your finished helping your son-in-law so we know your alright


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 16, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Good luck getting back in Gary! Oh, and post on here the MINUTE your finished helping your son-in-law so we know your alright


  I'm back !!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2005)

Heya gramps!!!  How'd the tree's treat ya today?!

Yea maybe you should cut power week out and when you feel like goiong heavy just do it.  No need to keep to a strict routine...of the muscles aren't in the modd to go heavy don't but when they are just let em loose!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 16, 2005)

Whew! Glad you made it Gary


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I was worried for a little bit there....


----------



## Pylon (Jul 17, 2005)

Glad to see you weren't taken down by afternoon wood, Gdub.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

Hows it goin BRother Gary!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2005)

waiting for a workout post


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 18, 2005)

*chest / biceps Rep range  7-18-05*

Will post at noon . I was almost done typing and hit a wrong button and poof !!! GONE !! Damn new keyboard !!!

Ok here we go . 

*Incline Db bench -*
40 x 9
45 x 9
50 x 9
start w/50 next time 

*BB bench -*
2 sets 125 x 12
125 x 10
DAMN !!!! Wt. used was light but with strict form/cadence it was plenty heavy.  

*Db flyes - *
2 sets 35 x 15
try 40 next time

*Alt. Hammer curls -*
40 x 7
35 x 9
Damn !!! That was fun ! 

*Cable preacher curls -*
35 x 12
40 x 10
Start w/40 next time 

*Drag curls -*
2 sets 35 x 15
The squeeze at the top was almost impossible
try 40 next time 

*Notes:*
90 sec Ri's 
strict form /cadence. never paid close attention to cadence before , big difference  

Felt good to do a real wo . Normally I like to start with legs on Sunday but I chickened out after 3 hours of dragging brush up a 30 degree incline Saturday. My legs and back were tired . So started Monday with chest/bi's  

Arm feels good . Tomorrow will be the big test . Back/abs !

Suprised by the amount of "definition" I still have in the abs  .Guess all the wieght I gained this past few weeks all went to my love handles and lower back.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 18, 2005)

I Hate When That Happens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 18, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> I Hate When That Happens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me too. I usually copy it before I post just in case but I didn't get to this time .  oH wELL    
Hi Cris


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2005)

Good to see you back GW !


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 18, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good to see you back GW !


Hey YM  

How's it hanging ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2005)

Feels good getting back doesn't it G-dub?  Take it easy on the elbow though.  Weights aren't going anywhere.  Welcome back to the weightroom Gary


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey YM
> 
> How's it hanging ?



It's good these days (now that I'm back to wearing two shoes)  

How's MOPAR ?   What's the latest "project car"?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 18, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's good these days (now that I'm back to wearing two shoes)
> 
> How's MOPAR ? What's the latest "project car"?


2 shoes!!!! Cool !!!

Projects ? too many of them.   69 Bee , 61 Valiant, 78 Vette . Trying to sell the 82 Porsche and may go look at a Jag this week .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 2 shoes!!!! Cool !!!
> 
> Projects ? too many of them.   69 Bee , 61 Valiant, 78 Vette . Trying to sell the 82 Porsche and may go look at a Jag this week .



Dang..........where you find the time ????  69 Bee ....


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 2 shoes!!!! Cool !!!
> 
> Projects ? too many of them.   69 Bee , 61 Valiant, 78 Vette . Trying to sell the 82 Porsche and may go look at a Jag this week .


Yes i'm jealous.... I love watching rides and monster garage.... those guys are freaky with cars 
How are ya Gazza??


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 18, 2005)

Heya GW good lookin w/o!!  Just take it easy on that arm for now!  No need to rush!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 18, 2005)

good looking w/o Gary, glad to see ya back!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Dang..........where you find the time ???? 69 Bee ....


I don't . Ive had the bee for 5 years now and the only thing finished is the motor and tranny.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Feels good getting back doesn't it G-dub? Take it easy on the elbow though. Weights aren't going anywhere. Welcome back to the weightroom Gary


Hey JD  

Can't beleive I missed this one yesterday.  Good to be back


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yes i'm jealous.... I love watching rides and monster garage.... those guys are freaky with cars
> How are ya Gazza??


Hey Riss  

I love those kind of shows too. Keeps me motivated on my projects ( kind of . LOL )


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya GW good lookin w/o!! Just take it easy on that arm for now! No need to rush!


No worries there DB


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> good looking w/o Gary, glad to see ya back!!


Hi Miss MoFo  

it is good to be back among the living


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2005)

*Back / abs Rep range  7-19-05*

*cg cable row-*
3 sets 130 x 9
strict stuff !! But i think I might still be using too much arm. Must make the mind /muscle connection on this exercise  

*face pulls -*
3 sets 45 x 12
try 50 next time 

*seated good mornings -*
2 sets 55 x 15
try 60 next time 

*Cable crunch -*
3 sets 80 x 9
hard to hold the squeeze !!

*Hanging knee raises -*
35 x 10
35 x 11
tuff stuff !!

*Side bends -*
2 sets 40 x 15

*Notes:*
90 sec RI's 

Started w/cg chins but at BW only , and after 5 reps I felt a twinge so quit and did cg cable rows instead. No problem.

It's official ! After doing side bends I could tell that all the wt. ( aka FAT !!) settled in the love handles and lower back. Could see it and feel it move !!! YUCK !!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 19, 2005)

Great workout GW! Glad to see you're back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice w/o buddy!  I think your love handles are all in your mind  How's the arm after that "twinge"?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Morte  

Hey Mr. Powerlifter , arm is doing good so far  Trust me the LH's are not a figment of my imagination.  Probably take some measurements this weekend, Time to get seriuos ( again) Eating clean so far


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

Good lookin w/o Brother Gary!!! Hows the arm now? That Mind/Muscle connection is a hard thing to accomplish on the back muscles, but when you do, LOOK OUT!!! Take care, great comeback!!! I'll be with you my Friend, I'm on a serious CUT!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o Brother Gary!!! Hows the arm now? That Mind/Muscle connection is a hard thing to accomplish on the back muscles, but when you do, LOOK OUT!!! Take care, great comeback!!! I'll be with you my Friend, I'm on a serious CUT!!!


Hey Angel ,

Arm is sore  ( good sore ) . So is the chest and the abs are getting there  

Serious cut !!!  Its a little early isn't it ?  How about maintaining so you don't have to cut twice before next May ?  Like I know what I'm talking about !


----------



## bludevil (Jul 20, 2005)

From the w/o, looks like your back and in full force. nice job


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2005)

Day off today !  

Hey Blu  ,

I hope you're right


----------



## Pylon (Jul 20, 2005)

Heya Gdub.  Good to see things are going well.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Angel ,
> 
> Arm is sore  ( good sore ) . So is the chest and the abs are getting there
> 
> Serious cut !!!  Its a little early isn't it ?  How about maintaining so you don't have to cut twice before next May ?  Like I know what I'm talking about !


Glad the arm is doing good for ya!!!   

Well, serious in that I want to be around 225 for New Years Day!!! I really want to come in Shredded!!! And I welcome your advice, I've learned quite a bit from you!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Gdub. Good to see things are going well.


Hey Power Pylon  
So far so good !!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad the arm is doing good for ya!!!
> 
> Well, serious in that I want to be around 225 for New Years Day!!! I really want to come in Shredded!!! And I welcome your advice, I've learned quite a bit from you!!!


Sounds like a plan   I'm sure you'll be the best you've ever been


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan   I'm sure you'll be the best you've ever been


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *cg cable row-*
> 3 sets 130 x 9
> strict stuff !! But i think I might still be using too much arm. Must make the mind /muscle connection on this exercise


Hey fatso.... when i do these i like letting my shoulders round forward on the extension of the arms so the initial pull is definately rhombiods, Then its all contraction from there


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey fatso.... when i do these i like letting my shoulders round forward on the extension of the arms so the initial pull is definately rhombiods, Then its all contraction from there


Hey MuscleMan  

Thats what I'm trying for . I do REAL good with 1-arm Db rows


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2005)

*Rep Range  Delts/tri's  7-22-05*

*single arm Db press- standing*
2 sets 35 x 9
40 x 9
start with 40 next time

*Cable side lateral lift -*
2 sets 10 x 12
15 lbs next time

*Incline Db rev flyes - *
2 sets 25 x 15
OMG !!!    these were damn near impossible. Squeeze/hold at top was killer

*Dips -*
3 sets BW x 9
stick with this until have better control

*Rev grip tricep pressdown -*
2 sets 35 x 12 
OUCH !!! good ouch . this is one of the exercises I couldn't do because of my "injured" arm. Felt good today 

*Triceps Kickbacks -*
2 sets 25 x 13
Triple ouch!  The hold and squeeze on these finished my tri's off real good.

*Notes:*
90 sec RI's 
Strict form/cadence

Thiss stuff is hard on an old man 
Overall I was happy with the wo. Of course I wish I was able to use heavier weights ( macho-man stuff ) but why  when the lighter weights are doing the job and probably easier on my tired old joints .

Side note: went and looked at a '87 XJ6 ( Jaguar) , it was beautiful inside and out !  But he still has it . Got a $1000 keeping us apart.  We'll see who gives in first ( if anybody does . LOL )


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2005)

Great w/o Gary. The Incline reverse flyes were "damn near impossible" because that's manly weight for it!!! And you STILL did 2 sets of 15!!!!! YOUR the beast man.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Dips -
*3 sets BW x 9
stick with this until have better control


Aren't these SO much fun!! I love Dips


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice workout Gary! Putting up good numbers too


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Gary. The Incline reverse flyes were "damn near impossible" because that's manly weight for it!!! And you STILL did 2 sets of 15!!!!! YOUR the beast man.


Thanks Rocco !  Really ? Wow !! I thought I was using sissy weights   Guess I better pay closer attention


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> *Dips -*
> 3 sets BW x 9
> stick with this until have better control
> 
> ...


Hi Pretty Billie  

I love 'em too but I'm use to just banging them out with weights attached instead of slow controled movements.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

Excellent w/o Brother Gary!!! Don't get caught up in the numbers game, you and I both know better!!! Your making progress and THATS all that is important, well that and your injury free!!! Hows the arm feelin now?

That car sounds SWEET!!! If he don't come down in price, maybe we can BOTH talk to him


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Very nice workout Gary! Putting up good numbers too


Thanks Morte , 

Time to check out your journal and see what you're up to .


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o Brother Gary!!! Don't get caught up in the numbers game, you and I both know better!!! Your making progress and THATS all that is important, well that and your injury free!!! Hows the arm feelin now?
> 
> That car sounds SWEET!!! If he don't come down in price, maybe we can BOTH talk to him


Thanks Angel  

Yeh , this strict stuff is tuff though !   

I need another car like a hole in the head


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 23, 2005)

look at all these workouts i've missed!!!!! i really thought i was in the wrong journal!  glad you're back from the hiatus GW!   have a great weekend!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> look at all these workouts i've missed!!!!! i really thought i was in the wrong journal!  glad you're back from the hiatus GW!  have a great weekend!


Hi Cris  

Missed you !   You have a great weekend too. Keep cool


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2005)

Good to see that your injuries have healed.   Time to kick some major butt in the weight room now.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Good to see that your injuries have healed.  Time to kick some major butt in the weight room now.


Hey Capt. !!  

I knew I was missing someone .  How's it going ?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 23, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Hey fatso*.... when i do these i like letting my shoulders round forward on the extension of the arms so the initial pull is definately rhombiods, Then its all contraction from there


 Geez Rissole, you've been picking on GW and Arch a lot lately, did a mean streak hit ya or something?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Rocco !  Really ? Wow !! I thought I was using sissy weights   Guess I better pay closer attention


For rear laterals?!? Nope, IMO that's a respectable weight. I couldn't do it for that many reps!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 24, 2005)

Hey ol man! I miss ya, Hope things are going well!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> How's it going ?



It's been going great as I've been on vacation for the past 3 weeks.     Tomorrow it's back to the daily grind.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 24, 2005)

Heya bud...I'll be nice since riss is pickin on ya LOL.  Hows the dieting going?  I know your good at getting back on track so I'm not worried!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey MuscleMan
> 
> Thats what I'm trying for . I do REAL good with 1-arm Db rows


You are the Mofo Master!!  



			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Geez Rissole, you've been picking on GW and Arch a lot lately, did a mean streak hit ya or something?


I just like being mean to the guys i know can be the best at what they're doing...  Look out!! Your next!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hey ol man! I miss ya, Hope things are going well!!


Hey Fish  

going pretty good except for the heat


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> It's been going great as I've been on vacation for the past 3 weeks.  Tomorrow it's back to the daily grind.


Man !  If I took 3 weeks off from work you couldn't get me to go back


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud...I'll be nice since riss is pickin on ya LOL. Hows the dieting going? I know your good at getting back on track so I'm not worried!


Pretty good on the diet , could be /will be better as I get back into it


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2005)

Riiss ,

you da man !!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2005)

*week 2 rep range legs   7-25-05*

*Powertec Squats -*
3 sets 270 x 9
need to increase by 50 lbs probably could of done heavier.
not quite atf but definetly past parallel . good muscle/mind connection

*Vertical leg presses -*
3 sets 215 x 10
going for 12 reps next time. real good M/M connection

*Leg Extensions -*
2 sets 90 x 15
oooooo the squeeze /hold was burning bad ! I'm in the zone !

*Laying leg curls -*
3 sets 45 x 12
thought 45 would be too light but by 1/2 way my hams were screaming. good muscle/mind connection 

*Notes:*
*CRAP !!!  *ran out of time . no SLDL's or calves   Got a late start and it was hotter than usual in the gym.  Guess I better get up earlier even when I don't have to go into work as early. Damn 100 + weather  
This weeks RR is basically my power week routine with different weights/reps. Didn't wantt to do the same wo as last week
2 min RI's


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

Your'e DEFINATLY in the zone there My Friend!!! Hows your arm feelin from your previous w/o's? Still doin good I hope!!! This heat is ridiculous isn't it!!!    

Excellent w/o there BRother Gary!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your'e DEFINATLY in the zone there My Friend!!! Hows your arm feelin from your previous w/o's? Still doin good I hope!!! This heat is ridiculous isn't it!!!
> 
> Excellent w/o there BRother Gary!!!


Hey Angel,

Yeh in the zone and out of time . Would liked to have seen what would of happened with the rest of the wo !


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Notes:*
> *CRAP !!!  *ran out of time . no SLDL's or calves   Got a late start and it was hotter than usual in the gym.  Guess I better get up earlier even when I don't have to go into work as early. Damn 100 + weather
> This weeks RR is basically my power week routine with different weights/reps. Didn't wantt to do the same wo as last week
> 2 min RI's


Perfect spot to chuck a blame in on the wife there bud and you missed it.....  
Great workout though


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Perfect spot to chuck a blame in on the wife there bud and you missed it.....
> Great workout though


oh ok , let me see ...... ummmmmmm  oh !  It was her fault I stayed in bed an extra half hour


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> oh ok , let me see ...... ummmmmmm  oh !  It was her fault I stayed in bed an extra half hour


C'mon gary be generous...at least make it an hour or so.  A half hour is just for any old average guy...you need to be special LOL.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 25, 2005)

GW, do you workout at home or in a gym? Your pictures look like you have a home gym?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 25, 2005)

I agree with Deadbolt, if your going to make up a story, at least make yourself sound like a true stud!! lmao...


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> C'mon gary be generous...at least make it an hour or so. A half hour is just for any old average guy...you need to be special LOL.


Sheesh !!  Ok ...........well I woke up an hour early and we were still going at it an hour and a half later so I started my wo half an hour late .


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> GW, do you workout at home or in a gym? Your pictures look like you have a home gym?


Sean,
you're right , I wo at home


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I agree with Deadbolt, if your going to make up a story, at least make yourself sound like a true stud!! lmao...


I'll PM you the details   Don't want to make the guys feel inadaquate (sp)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'll PM you the details   Don't want to make the guys feel inadaquate (sp)



   It's good to have the muscle/mind connection


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's good to have the muscle/mind connection


Morning YM. 
  I almost didn't catch that one


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2005)

*rep range chest/biceps 7-26-05*

*BB BEnch press - *
135 x 9
145 x 9
145 x 8
much better than last week. 

*Incline Db bench -*
3 sets 40 x 12
try 45 next time 
more good stuff. reps 10-12 were HARD 

*dips -*
bw x 12 
bw x 10
blew it here. no M/M connection, just banged them out . No way i could get 13-15 reps . Yet !

*BB flex curls -*
3 sets of 65 x 9
ouchie !  REALLY felt these ! But I usually do when I do flex curls.

*Alt. Db Curls -*
2 sets 35 x 12
Whew !! Didn't think I'd ever get to 12 

*Cable hammer curls - *
2 sets 35 x 15
Thought my arms were gonna fall off 

*Notes:*
90 sec RI's


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's good to have the muscle/mind connection


   

Gary....solid looking w/o my man!  Just take it nice and easy and focus.  Its not about the #'s your throwing around its all about improvement so don't hurt yourself again.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 26, 2005)

wow, impressive numbers on the Db curls and the hammers!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sheesh !!  Ok ...........well I woke up an hour early and we were still going at it an hour and a half later so I started my wo half an hour late .



We're going to have to start calling you Marathon Man.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gary....solid looking w/o my man! Just take it nice and easy and focus. Its not about the #'s your throwing around its all about improvement so don't hurt yourself again.


Thanks DB


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow, impressive numbers on the Db curls and the hammers!!


Thanks Billie


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> We're going to have to start calling you Marathon Man.


LOL   I resemble that remark


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL   I resemble that remark



Just remember, a quick release is an asset only if you're a quarterback.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 26, 2005)

Great w/o there BRother Gary!!! Hows the arm holdin up? I have a little trouble with the mind/muscle connection on Dips also   , Must be this darn heat we are dealin with!!! Supposed to get a break tomorrow


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Just remember, a quick release is an asset only if you're a quarterback.


No worries there


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o there BRother Gary!!! Hows the arm holdin up? I have a little trouble with the mind/muscle connection on Dips also  , Must be this darn heat we are dealin with!!! Supposed to get a break tomorrow


Thanks Angel ,

Arm is doing good. Legs are sore today !!!
Hope cooler weather is here for awhile


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 26, 2005)

Ughh it's SO HOT here... I walk outside from the indoors and the heat just hits you. I'm finding it difficult to sleep it's so hot...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 26, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Ughh it's SO HOT here... I walk outside from the indoors and the heat just hits you. I'm finding it difficult to sleep it's so hot...


Yea it sucks.  It hit a little over 100 today with 100% humidity...they said it felt like 120 today in my area!!!  I hate this weather...realy drains ya!



			
				CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Just remember, a quick release is an asset only if you're a quarterback.




Gary see all these people who love ya...so what it they make fun of you


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 26, 2005)

Great workout Gary. Even if you're not hitting everything perfectly, you're still doing very well!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea it sucks. It hit a little over 100 today with 100% humidity...they said it felt like 120 today in my area!!! I hate this weather...realy drains ya!


 Yeah when I was doing my cardio on the bike tonight I saw that with the temp and humidty they said it felt like it was 135 degrees out over here...


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 27, 2005)

Day off today . My ass/legs are SORE  from Mondays squats !


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 27, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Yeah when I was doing my cardio on the bike tonight I saw that with the temp and humidty they said it felt like it was 135 degrees out over here...


Yea it def sux bro!!!

*gary* Hahaha not use to being sore eh?!  I bet you miss that!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 27, 2005)

Day off today for me as well, and MAN do I need it... last couple workouts as well as physical theorapy the last couple days has left me exhausted. Got up at 1:35 pm today, I don't have to go to work, and it's my off day from the gym . I think I'm just gonna sit around home and be lazy.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Day off today . My ass/legs are SORE  from Mondays squats !


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea it def sux bro!!!
> 
> *gary* Hahaha not use to being sore eh?! I bet you miss that!


Yup !


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 27, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Day off today for me as well, and MAN do I need it... last couple workouts as well as physical theorapy the last couple days has left me exhausted. Got up at 1:35 pm today, I don't have to go to work, and it's my off day from the gym . I think I'm just gonna sit around home and be lazy.


Sounds good to me


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

>


Hey Angel ,

Hows your weather ? Almost perfect here today


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2005)

Good to see you back Gary!  I've been working out regularly, not quite as much as I once did, but consistent.  Just too lazy to post my workouts


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 27, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Good to see you back Gary! I've been working out regularly, not quite as much as I once did, but consistent. Just too lazy to post my workouts


hey JD !!! 

Good to see you here . That kind of lazy is ok. Don't worry about posting as long as you do workout


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 28, 2005)

lookin good gary!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 28, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> lookin good gary!!


Hey Billie BabY


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 28, 2005)

*Rep Range Back/abs 7-28-05*

*Pullups -*
2 sets BW x 9
Bw x 7
Better than I expected

*Seated Cg seated cable rows -*
3 sets 115 x 12
go heavier next time 

*BB Shrugs-*
2 sets 245 x 13
245 x 9  lost grip w/left hand  
Other than losing my grip these were major ouchie !! 

*Incline/decline crunches -*
bw x 9
2 sets 10 x 9
go heavier next time 

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
2 sets 75 x 12 
try 80 next time 
Burn baby , burn ! 

*Notes:*
90 sec RI's 
strict form/cadence


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Pullups -*
> 2 sets BW x 9
> Bw x 7
> Better than I expected
> ...


Looks good bud!  Low volume I see huh?  Only like 6 sets for the back today.  

Yea grip sux!!!!  I hate losing my grip...my fav new toy is chalk.  Only use it on my deads but it works awsome!!  My cousin uses it for his shrugs and he loves it as well!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice workout Gary! My grip goes out a good amount before yours, so I'm a bit envious


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Kneeling cable crunches -
*2 sets 75 x 12 
try 80 next time 


I know you can do better than this!! Tear it up!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Looks good bud! Low volume I see huh? Only like 6 sets for the back today.
> 
> Yea grip sux!!!! I hate losing my grip...my fav new toy is chalk. Only use it on my deads but it works awsome!! My cousin uses it for his shrugs and he loves it as well!


Yup, I was gonna do some rack deads but talked myself out of it 

Thats the first time I've ever had a grip failure , especially with that amount of weight .


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 28, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Nice workout Gary! My grip goes out a good amount before yours, so I'm a bit envious


Hmmmm  better get to work on that Morte


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 28, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> *Kneeling cable crunches -*
> 2 sets 75 x 12
> try 80 next time
> 
> ...


Oh i can bang out a lot more than this but these ( and everything I do now) are very strict and controlled with a squeeze .  Come here and I'll squeeze you


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hmmmm  better get to work on that Morte



Will get to work on it! Maybe I should get a COC gripper while I am rehabbing the shoulder. 

coc=captains of crush


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 28, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Will get to work on it! Maybe I should get a COC gripper while I am rehabbing the shoulder.
> 
> coc=captains of crush


Do those really work?  I was thinking of getting one for work b/c I drive all day so I have plenty of time to do it.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Do those really work? I was thinking of getting one for work b/c I drive all day so I have plenty of time to do it.


I think several here have used them ( or said they were going to ) I'm Trying, Rocco, PreMier I think .


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 29, 2005)

everything you do now involves a squeeze, huh?? That could be interesting.......lol....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Pullups -*
> 2 sets BW x 9
> Bw x 7
> Better than I expected
> ...


Solid w/o there Brother Gary!!! Keep it up


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> everything you do now involves a squeeze, huh?? That could be interesting.......lol....


so get over here and wo with me


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o there Brother Gary!!! Keep it up


Thanks Angel, 
i will do my best to stay with it


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2005)

*Rep Range  Delts/Tri's 7-29-05*

*Standing BB press -*
105 x 9
105 x 7
105 x 6
Felt good  

*Upright Row - *
3 sets 85 x 10
good ROM and hold at top 
Stick with this until can get 12 reps 

*Seated Bentover Db laterals -*
2 sets 25 x 13
_FOOK ME !!_ These were killer !!

*CG Bench Press - *
85 x 9
115 x 9
125 x 9
Almost started with 125 , guess I will next time 

*Triceps pressdowns -*
60 x 10
60 x 9
couldn't get that # 10 rep  

*Reverse tricep pressdown -*
40 x 13 
40 x 11
These burned !  Good finish !

*Notes:*
90 sec RI's
still strict w/good contractions


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 29, 2005)

Looking good GW!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> everything you do now involves a squeeze, huh?? That could be interesting.......lol....



Someone whose mind is in the gutter more than mine?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looking good GW!!


Thanks YM !  

My lats and traps are killing me  !!  Oh and lets not forget the abs !  
Anybody feel sorry for me ? LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Someone whose mind is in the gutter more than mine?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Anybody feel sorry for me ? LOL


Never...thats for the weak...the strong lurk in the shadows while they improve the weak stay in the light being fooled!!  So which are you gary?!?!?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Never...thats for the weak...the strong lurk in the shadows while they improve the weak stay in the light being fooled!! So which are you gary?!?!?


Oh I'm definetly in the dark    Just feed me shit and call me a mushroom


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Oh I'm definetly in the dark    Just feed me shit and call me a mushroom


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 29, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Will get to work on it! Maybe I should get a COC gripper while I am rehabbing the shoulder.


I have one of these and my forearms are strong!!! oh. wait... ....nevermind


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 30, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I have one of these and my forearms are strong!!! oh. wait... ....nevermind



That's a good enough endorsement to me!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2005)

Yo! G-man! How's it hangin?
Long time, no talk! Nada going on this end..just getting old and fat, it seems..but I am working on that again...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)

Awesome w/o there BRother Gary!!! Don't fret, you'll get that 10th rep next time!!! How are ya doin?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Anybody feel sorry for me ? LOL


No... not me


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 31, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> No... not me


How'd I know riss was going to find that post and respond LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2005)

U R  all Krazey


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> U R  all Krazey


Gotta luv us though!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2005)

*SHOCK !!!!  7-31-05 Chest/Biceps*

*Cable xover ..........Incline bench press *
3 sets 40 x 10 ......... 125 x 10
Need to increase these next time. felt good thought

*dips .................. incline Db flyes*
2 sets bw x 10 ........ 40 x 10
last 3 reps on both exercises both sets were killer !

*Bench press - DS *
145 x 8
125 x 6
105 x 7
I crack up everytime i write these numbers but it's getting the job done and hopefully the heavier weights will come . If not , oh well  

*Cable curls ......................... BB flex curls *
2 sets 45 x 10 ......................60 x 10
Go heavier next time even if it's 5 lbs

*EZ bar cable curls (wg) .........Hammer Cable curls*
2 sets 45 x 10 ........................ 60 x 10
Getting shaky but still  need to increase next time

*Cable preacher curls - DS*
40 x 10
30 x 8
25 x 8
nothing left ! Stick a fork in me ! I'm done  !

*Notes:*
RI's were just long enough to catch my breath/set up for next exercise


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gotta luv us though!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 31, 2005)

Great w/o Brother Gary, how do you like the quick rest periods? I realy liked the lower ones for shock week, but I'm not all there   


 Here's MY fork!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 31, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there GW.....I see alot of cable work for the bi's.  And hey don't laugh at the weights anyone who knows shock week knows you can worry about the numbers.  Shock week is a humble week and theres no room for ego with it lol....now power week thats the week to brag LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2005)

...the man drives a Porsche....and wants us to feel sorry for him!
oy!  (Rissole speak)
Now drop and give me 20!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...the man drives a Porsche....and wants us to feel sorry for him!
> oy! (Rissole speak)
> Now drop and give me 20!


  Yes I do.  And I want a Jag but can't get the guy to meet me half way on the difference between what he wants and what I will give  

Hey Burner you wanker    I think thats Riss speak too


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 1, 2005)

*Shock Back 8-1-05*

*Db Pullovers ...........  Wg Pulldowns *
3 sets 40 x 10 ............. 115 x 10
Great mind/muscle connection on both but especially the wg pulldowns. Extreme "pain" on the Wg puldowns .. felt great !!!!!  Go a little heavier next time .

*Cg seated rows ........... stiff arm pulldowns *
115 x 10 ....................... 70 x 10
130 x 10 ....................... 80 x 10
felt great until the last half of the second set. My lower back tightened up on me. I finished the set but I couldn't get it to relax, kind of like a cramp. Next on the list was rack deads drop set ( Angel style ) but I couldn't do them  
So my back wo that started out so good came to an unexpected and dissappointing end.  Guess Ill drag my sorry ass to the shower and see how the rest of the day goes


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Db Pullovers ...........  Wg Pulldowns *
> 3 sets 40 x 10 ............. 115 x 10
> Great mind/muscle connection on both but especially the wg pulldowns. Extreme "pain" on the Wg puldowns .. felt great !!!!!  Go a little heavier next time .
> 
> ...


Hey man don't be so hard on yourself!  Sometimes ya just can't finish a w/o b/c of something unexpected like that.  Ya can't just push through everything all the time...just need to listen to your body and flow with it!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Db Pullovers ...........  Wg Pulldowns *
> 3 sets 40 x 10 ............. 115 x 10
> Great mind/muscle connection on both but especially the wg pulldowns. Extreme "pain" on the Wg puldowns .. felt great !!!!!  Go a little heavier next time .
> 
> ...


I assume you mean good pain on the WG pulldowns?!? If so...awesome  Where did you feel your lower back tighten, which exercise? Great w/o though Gary!!!

Here is a linament that helps loosen up before and after a w/o. Works pretty good for my lower back, you might want to try it- http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/frames.asp


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey man don't be so hard on yourself!  Sometimes ya just can't finish a w/o b/c of something unexpected like that.  Ya can't just push through everything all the time...just need to listen to your body and flow with it!!


Agreed, that was one heck-uva w/o there Brother Gary, keep your head up, your just gettin back from being hurt remember? Solid w/o there my Friend!!!


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 6, 2005)

Great workout!
Sorry about your back. 
That happens to me near the end of ham day sometimes too. Grr.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Db Pullovers ...........  Wg Pulldowns *
> 3 sets 40 x 10 ............. 115 x 10
> Great mind/muscle connection on both but especially the wg pulldowns. Extreme "pain" on the Wg puldowns .. felt great !!!!!  Go a little heavier next time .
> 
> ...



Dude take care of that back.   Keep us updated!
Good workouts like normal though Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey Gang  

I can't beleive it , my back is actually getting worse instead of better. Yesterday and today I could hardly get out of bed, I walk funny ( funnier than usual ... I'm bow-legged  ) and I can hardly get in and out of the car  .

Needless to say the wo's have stopped ( again  )  

BUT on the bright side... my arm is still doing great ! Tomorrow I go to the state capital to see if get picked for jury duty . I think it would be cool ( US ditrict court ) My boss was telling me how to get out of it but I would like to get picked  

Also , someone put another hole in my head  I bought another car  1987 Jag XJ6 less than 4000 made that year. She's pretty ! 75,000 miles , runs and drives great . Paint is great ! Interior is great ! Hell the wheels were $3000! Thats more than half what I paid for the car  

Anywho heres a couple of pics . I'll take more after I get her detailed to my standards


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your back not getting any better!!! Are you heating and icing it? I hope it gets better quick for you my Friend!!!

AWESOME car too btw!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your back not getting any better!!! Are you heating and icing it? I hope it gets better quick for you my Friend!!!
> 
> AWESOME car too btw!!!


Thanks Angel,

Yup, hard to beleive it's getting worse.  Probably has a lot to do with the pinched nerve in my back.  I "injured" my back years ago and haven't had complete control of my right leg ( especially my right foot ) for years. Big toe feels like its asleep most of the time . But it is better than it use to be .


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh man, Do you have nerve damage? You are definatly in my thoughts and prayers my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 8, 2005)

Heya GW...hows the back?  Are you going to get it checked out again....maybe something has changed over the years since you last went?

Damn gary that a nice car!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2005)

sorry to hear about the back, gary!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2005)

Take it easy with that back, Gary.  That's one area you don't want to mess up.  Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 8, 2005)

G-dub, hope the back is lookin better... Thats pretty scary!!


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice car! I've always liked the older Jags & Mercedes better than the new ones. The new ones all look too ford'ish.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks everybody,

I am suprised that it has hurt this long but I am old you know and it takes us old farts longer to heal. I'll be okay just not soon enough to suit me.

Sitting all day in those nice comfortable jurors chairs didn't help things much 

Oh and the Jag is pretty sweet


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

I hear ya there!!! I have a hard time sitting at baseball games because of my back!!! It'll heal for ya, just take it easy!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2005)

Take care of that back!!   Back injures SUCK!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey... Unh, G-dub, I know this is strange to ask... Buuuuut... Is it legal to put someone you "know" from a bodybuilding forum in your will?

I kid, anyway, your back is in my prayers... I mean, you are, regarding your back... ...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 9, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Is it legal to put someone you "know" from a bodybuilding forum in your will?



   The man's got a bad back, not one foot in the grave.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 9, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *FishOrCutBait*
> _Is it legal to put someone you "know" from a bodybuilding forum in your will?
> _





			
				CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> The man's got a bad back, not one foot in the grave.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

Lol, I kid, I kid... How are you doin ol man? (I say that in the most affectionate way possible, you know that)


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice Car!!!! Sorry about your back Gary. Have you thought about seeing a Chiro? Is it just tight back there or what? Sit down and tell me all about it


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> The man's got a bad back, not one foot in the grave.


Why do you think his back hurts CD?  He was diggin a hole next to his garage so when he dies he can be buried right there next to his pride and joys...weights and cars   

Whats up buddy?  Hows the back today?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2005)

HAHA!!! See, Dead's got my back. (what an ironic choice of words... Maybe G-dub can borrow my back!)

How-ya doin today, Gary?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

Brother Gary, hope all is well for you!!! Hows the back?


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel,
> 
> Yup, hard to beleive it's getting worse. Probably has a lot to do with the pinched nerve in my back. I "injured" my back years ago and haven't had complete control of my right leg ( especially my right foot ) for years. Big toe feels like its asleep most of the time . But it is better than it use to be .


 Hey GW, if you don't mind me asking, how did you injure your back?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Gang ,


Back Sucks !!!   I sleep like a baby ( back doesn't bother me when I lay down ) ,
to sit ...its okay as long as it isn't for too long of a time.  When I first get up in the morning its all I can do to walk, when I stand up out of bed the pain just shoots from my ass check down my leg ( right side )  the more weight I put on my right leg the more it hurts. I limp for about an hour in the morning and it finally gets to where I can walk normal but everytime i step on the right leg it hurts .
Up in the air about what to do, kinda depressed.  I was doing so good until the arm , got that healed now this . 

Sean believe it or not the "original" injury happened back in 1999 when I was doing a Body for Life "competition".  I was doing laying leg curls and BAM !!!!!!!!  felt like someone stabbed me in the lower back right above my ass !!!  I crawled off the bench and that was it for 2 years . Then I decided to try it again.  But ever since then I have had trouble with it ( but not as bad as now ) My big toe on my right foot has felt like it is asleep since 1999.  I did go to a chiro a few times  back then but felt like I wasn't getting anything from it so that is part of my depression.
Anywho , thats my story.   But don't worry about me ... You can't keep this old fart down for too long.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 12, 2005)

my hubby had the same problem with his ass/leg, and come to find out he had somehow separated his hip muscle completly away from the bone... he was out of work for 2 weeks, couldn't even walk...it still bothers him.  Have you seen a sports specialist about your back??


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ouch, completely away from the bone?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 12, 2005)

You can't keep a good man down for long my Friend!!! You are in my thoughts and Prayers!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> my hubby had the same problem with his ass/leg, and come to find out he had somehow separated his hip muscle completly away from the bone... he was out of work for 2 weeks, couldn't even walk...it still bothers him.  Have you seen a sports specialist about your back??


I've been telling him to dot his for months now!!!  

Its probably your glutius minimus/part of your hamstring.  And considering you did it during LLC's you could have done some serious nerve damage due to the numbness and stuff.  You should really get on that GW!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Gang ,
> 
> 
> Back Sucks !!!   I sleep like a baby ( back doesn't bother me when I lay down ) ,
> ...


Sorry buddy. But you DO need to go to a sports specialist! Don't take this crap lying down. It may take awhile to get to the bottom of what the problem is, but there IS a problem and you need to identify it before you can truly move on.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You can't keep this old fart down for too long.


  Atta way G-Dub, Im sorry your back is killin you so! Keep fightin, youll kick it's butt! But, be easy...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey Gary! How's things? Feeling better?


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 16, 2005)

Gary, hoping you can get some help which really aid you in your recovery and explain what's going on!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2005)

Brother Gary, hope your recovering greatly my Friend!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey Gary, sorry to hear about your back. I kinda know what your goin through. My backs given me some curry but not as bad as you it sounds...
The tightness in the morning is the worst, to just roll over and climb outta bed is impossible.... it's blankets back, swing the legs out... SUCKS!! I'm gonna go see the doc after my comp.
Hope it come's good for you soon champ


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 20, 2005)

my poor Gary !!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the back issues Gary.  Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2005)

Just checking in to say hi.  Hope the back improves soon.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2005)

Hope the backs getting better my Friend!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2005)

I miss Gary


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2005)

Where's GW????


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Gary.  I just read the last part of your journal.  Sounds like you have sciatica, and I'm not going to sugar coat it.  This may be a serious problem.  With perserverance, you can overcome it though.  Here is a link http://www.spine-health.com/topics/cd/d_sciatica/sc01.html


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2005)

gaaaaaarrrrrryyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Aug 21, 2005)

looks like you're MIA again... but this is me stopping in to say hey!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

C'mon my Friend, I know your getting better!!! Your in my thoughts and Prayers Brother Gary!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

yooooooooo hooooooooo where are yooooooou!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh sure I get time to stop by and you are not around.  Get that back better ASAP!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't have much to add, just wanted to be response 2500 in Gary's journal...hurry back, Gdub...


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I don't have much to add, just wanted to be response 2500 in Gary's journal...hurry back, Gdub...


Actually I was.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Actually I was.


 No you were post 2500, I was response 2500.  (Hey, I'm taking what I can get!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No you were post 2500, I was response 2500.  (Hey, I'm taking what I can get!


Ahhhh   j/k


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 28, 2005)

GAAARY!!!!  COME BACK!!! WE LOOOOVE YOU!!!! Hope the back is lookin better!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 3, 2005)

*Hey People !*

Well I'm done with all my doctors crap. The opinion of both ( i had a second opinion. Would of done a third but this crap is expensive , even with insurance )

Anyway, non-surgical ( not bad enough to require surgery ) ruptured/herniated L5 disc.  So I am on a "bulk" LOL for AT LEAST 6 weeks. Possibly longer since my job involves a lot of lifting and carrying . Evaluate after that . 

As depressing as it is I'm just glad it's not worse. So I guess I'll see ya in about 6 weeks. Bigger than ever !  

I peek in every once and awhile and check on everybody so beware what ya say 

Have a great Holiday !!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

Brother Gary, glad you don't require surgery my Friend!!! Take it easy and slow, we will be here with and for you!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah, I'm glad too. I'm SUPER glad to hear from you! We've all missed you a bunch. Take the WHOLE six weeks and take care of yourself buddy.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 3, 2005)

Kick it, G-dub!! Good to hear it doesnt require surgery, (my gf's dad had back surgery, NOT FUN) Take it easy, my friend!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2005)

Heya old man....I figured you lost your walker!!!  Just teasin buddy.....glad to hear no surgery!!!

I missed hearin from ya bud.....just not the same without ya!!!  Make sure you pop in every now and again!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2005)

6 weeks, huh? Like the others have said, at least it doesn't require surgery.  And don't bulk too much, OK?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 4, 2005)

Heya Gary.  Glad to hear you're making a little progress.  Can't wait 'till you back problems are behind you...so to speak...


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 4, 2005)

I miss you gary!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2005)

Heal up !!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2005)

u still on the injured list, gary?
I'm still on the couch potato list...

gonna go tonight, actually.
Heal up, brotha!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 13, 2005)

Come on G-DUB!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2005)

Anyone home ?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Peoples,

Damn , will 6 weeks ever be over !?  Back is feeling really good this week. Must have something to do with the fact that I have been on vacation, and other than detailing the Jag for a car show last week ( took 2nd place ! ), I have done absolutly nothing. 

Been doing everything the doc said and how he said to do it. It is hard not to sneek out to the gym and do something, anything. The bulk is going too good but I'm not worried about it 'cos I know I can get back to where I was with no problem so I am kind of enjoying myself in that regard.

There sure are a lot of new names here and looks like some of the "regulars" are MIA a lot.

But I shall return !!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats on the 2nd place my Friend!!! Glad your back is getting better, lookin forward to you getting back into the weight game!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2005)

You know, every time I see there is an update round these parts, I'm always sad because it is someone looking for Gary, but not actually Gary.  Good to hear from you for a change!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Sep 16, 2005)

word! 

hey gw!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 16, 2005)

glad to see your still around!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 17, 2005)

G-DUB!!! I MISSED YOU!!! Its so good to hear from you!! Good job on the Jag, my friend, I bet it PUUUURRS too! Its wonderful to hear the back is doing better, I hope you let it heal all the way up before hittin the weights again, it does take A LOT of willpower! And BTW, I wont abandon ya!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

Heya old timer!!!  Your right some regulars are slim pickins around here!!!  But some of the new guys are damn kewl!  Not the same without ya big guy!!

Glad the back is getting better...just rest up my man!  I'm falling apart this week to LOl can't wait to get back to the gym!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 30, 2005)

*Remember me ?*

Look out !! Oct.9th will be my first wo since forever !!! Not much of one probably but at least it will be something. Probably chest to start with.

Pretty sure deadlifts are still out of the pic, possibly squats also. But will try them eventually even if it's with an empty bar !.

My goals will be loss of BF more than anything else. So I won't be inspiring anyone with my incredible feats of strength   Not sure what routine I will do.. P/RR/S or some variation , or just make up something. Doesn't matter as long as I do something!!!!  Probably start a new journal too.

That gives all you people another week to get your acts together before I am back and start "motivating" you . LOL

See you later !


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 30, 2005)

wooooohooooooo!!!!!!!!! Gary's BACK!!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2005)

Shit, I ddint know about the ruptured disc!   Glad to hear you are feeling better, back injuries are the WORST.  When I hurt my back I thought I was gonna die.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Look out !! Oct.9th will be my first wo since forever !!! Not much of one probably but at least it will be something. Probably chest to start with.
> 
> Pretty sure deadlifts are still out of the pic, possibly squats also. But will try them eventually even if it's with an empty bar !.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> That gives all you people another week to get your acts together before I am back and start "motivating" you . LOL


I'm so glad your coming back Gary!!! I've really missed you around here. Good luck with the first w/o!


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Look out !! Oct.9th will be my first wo since forever !!! Not much of one probably but at least it will be something. Probably chest to start with.
> 
> Pretty sure deadlifts are still out of the pic, possibly squats also. But will try them eventually even if it's with an empty bar !.
> 
> ...



You can do body weight squats and see how you feel. Maybe that'll help with your evaluation. Maybe use a broom stick to kind of go through the motion of having a bar on your shoulders.
Get back ok Gary and take it easy buddy.


----------

